# Guess the Quotation



## Sunny (Jun 30, 2019)

OK, here it is again. I've filled in a few letters, not sure which ones had already been guessed.

"  _  _  _  R  _  _  _  //  _ _  _  S  //  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  T //  T  _  //  _  _  T  _  _  S S  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  T . //  T  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  T  // T  _   //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _ //

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  T  _  _  _  R  //  T  _  _  _  _ .  "  ~  S  _  _  _  T  _  R  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  R  R _  S

Yes: R T S


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 30, 2019)

*H please Sunny*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

L Please..


----------



## Sunny (Jun 30, 2019)

_  _  _  R  _  _  _  //  _ _  _  S  //  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  T //  T  _  //  _  _  T  _  _  S S  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  H  T . //  T  H  _  _  //  _  _  _  T  // T  _   //  _  _  _  _  //  H _  _  //  _  _ // _  _  L L  //  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  _  //
  _  _  //  T  H  _  _  R  //  T  _  _  L  _ .  "  ~  S  _  _  _  T  _  R  //  _  _  _  _  L  _  //  H  _  R  R _  S

Yes: R T S H L


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

N please....


----------



## Sunny (Jun 30, 2019)

_  _  _  R  _  _  _  //  _ _  _  S  //  N  _  T  //  _  _  N  T //  T  _  //  _  _  T  N  _  S S  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  H  T . //  T  H  _  _  //  _  _  N T  // T  _   //

  _  N _  _  //  H _  _  //  _  _ // _  _  L L  //  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  _  //

  _  N  //  T  H  _  _  R  //  T  _  _  L  _ .  "  ~  S  _  N  _  T  _  R  //  _  _  _  _  L  _  //  H  _  R  R _  S

Yes: R T S H L  N


----------



## Pinky (Jun 30, 2019)

M please


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

K please...


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 30, 2019)

W please


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 30, 2019)

*B please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 1, 2019)

_  M  _  R  _  _  _  //  _ _  _  S  //  N  _  T  //  W  _  N  T //  T  _  //  W  _  T  N  _  S S  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  H  T . //  T  H  _  _  //  W  _  N T  // T  _   //

  K  N _  W  //  H _  W  //  W  _ // W  _  L L  //  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  _  //

  _  N  //  T  H  _  _  R  //  T  _  B  L  _ .  "  ~  S  _  N  _  T  _  R  //  K  _  M  _  L  _  //  H  _  R  R _  S

Yes: R T S H L  N W M K


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 1, 2019)

Let's try Y please


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 1, 2019)

*C please*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2019)

G please...


----------



## Sunny (Jul 1, 2019)

_  M  _  R  _  C  _  //  _ _  _  S  //  N  _  T  //  W  _  N  T //  T  _  //  W  _  T  N  _  S S  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  G H  T . //  T  H  _  Y  //  W  _  N T  // T  _   //

  K  N _  W  //  H _  W  //  W  _ // W  _  L L  //  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  _  //

  _  N  //  T  H  _  _  R  //  T  _  B  L  _ .  "  ~  S  _  N  _  T  _  R  //  K  _  M  _  L  _  //  H  _  R  R _  S

Yes: R T S H L  N W M K Y C G


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 1, 2019)

*D please!*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2019)

*F ?*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 2, 2019)

_  M  _  R  _  C  _  //  D _  _  S  //  N  _  T  //  W  _  N  T //  T  _  //  W  _  T  N  _  S S  //  _  //  F  _  _  D  //  F  _  G H  T . //  T  H  _  Y  //  W  _  N T  // T  _   //

  K  N _  W  //  H _  W  //  W  _ // W  _  L L  //  _  _  T  //  F  _  _  D  //

  _  N  //  T  H  _  _  R  //  T  _  B  L  _ .  "  ~  S  _  N  _  T  _  R  //  K  _  M  _  L  _  //  H  _  R  R _  S

Yes: R T S H L  N W M K Y C G D F


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2019)

*Sunny did you miss out a G ? *


----------



## Sunny (Jul 2, 2019)

No, I don't think so.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2019)

OK..well I don't know it then....


----------



## Sunny (Jul 2, 2019)

Hint: The word that probably has you stuck is not "get."  It's another 3-letter word ending in T.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2019)

OK, I'll have another look at it...


----------



## Sunny (Jul 3, 2019)

Are we just going to let this thread die, folks?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2019)

I don't think too many people seem interested!!


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 3, 2019)

America does not want to witness a food fight. They want to know how we will put food on their table.
                                                                                                                                        Senator Kamala Harris


----------



## Pinky (Jul 3, 2019)

I'm interested!


----------



## Sunny (Jul 3, 2019)

Yes, Citygirl! That's it!  (She said that at the Democratic debate the other night, when they were all starting to yell at each other.)


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 3, 2019)

*_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ // _ _// _ _ _ //
_ _ _ _ // -----_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Jul 3, 2019)

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 3, 2019)

*_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ T // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ T // _ _ _ T // _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ // T _// _ _ T //
T _ _ _ // -----_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Pinky (Jul 3, 2019)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 3, 2019)

*_ _ _ _ _ S // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ S // S _ _ T // _ _ _ // S _ _ _ T // _ _ S T // _ _ // _ _ S _ // _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ // T _// _ _ T //
T _ _ _ // -----_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Pinky (Jul 3, 2019)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 3, 2019)

H ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 3, 2019)

*_ _ _ _ _ S // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ R // _ _ R _ S // S _ _ T // _ _ _ // S _ _ _ T // _ _ S T // _ _ // _ _ S _ // _ _ _ //H _ _ _ // T _// _ _ 
T    T H _ _ // -----_ _ _ _ // R _ _ _ _ _


The T on the beginning of the last line belongs with the word above. They get squished together when I post.*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 4, 2019)

H please....and noooo don't let this thread die pleeeease


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2019)

M ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 4, 2019)

N please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 4, 2019)

*_ _ _ _ _ S // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ R // _ _ R _ S // S _ _ T // _ N _ // S _ _ _ T // _ _ S T // _ N // _ _ S _ // _ _ _ //H _ _ _ // T _// _ _ 
T T H _ M// -----_ N_ _ // R _ _ N_ _


The T on the beginning of the last line belongs with the word above. They get squished together when I post.*


----------



## Pinky (Jul 4, 2019)

W please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 4, 2019)

*_ _ W _ _ S // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ R // W _ R _ S // S _ _ T // _ N _ // S W _ _ T // _ _ S T // _ N // _ _ S _ // _ _ _ //H _ _ _ // T _// _ _ 
T T H _ M// -----_ N_ _ // R _ _ N_ _


The T on the beginning of the last line belongs with the word above. They get squished together when I post.*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2019)

I've got the quote, but not the author.

Y ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 4, 2019)

*_ _ W _ Y S // _ _ _ _ // Y _ _ R // W _ R _ S // S _ _ T // _ N _ // S W _ _ T // _ _ S T // _ N // _ _ S _ // Y _ _ //H _ _ _ // T _// _ _ 
T T H _ M// -----_ N_ Y // R _ _ N_ Y


The T on the beginning of the last line belongs with the word above. They get squished together when I post.

Go ahead Sunny, He is from the days gone by so I'll give it to you anyway but this newest letter might have helped.*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2019)

"Always keep your words soft and sweet just in case you have to eat them."  Andy Rooney?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 4, 2019)

Excellent, Sunny .. I had Andy Rooney, but not the quote


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2019)

Maybe we should team up, Pinky?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 4, 2019)

Good idea


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 4, 2019)

*You are very right Sunny!*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2019)

" _ //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ . //  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ . "  ~  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Jul 4, 2019)

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 4, 2019)

H please?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2019)

" _ //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ . //  _  //  H  _  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  T  H  _  T  //  _  _  T  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  T  H  _  _  _ . "  ~  _  _  T  T  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _

Yes: T H


----------



## Pinky (Jul 4, 2019)

W please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2019)

" _ //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ . //  _  //  H  _  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  T  H  _  T  //  _  _  T  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  T  H  _  _  _ . "  ~  _  _  T  T  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _

Yes: T H 

No: W


----------



## Pinky (Jul 4, 2019)

R please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 4, 2019)

*V please?*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 5, 2019)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 5, 2019)

" _ //  _  _  _  R  //  _  _  //  _  R  _  _  _  _  S . //  _  //  H  _  V  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  T  H  _  T  //  R  _  T  _  _  _  S  //  _  _  T  H  _  _  _ . "  ~  _  _  T  T  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  R

Yes: T H R V S

No: W


----------



## Pinky (Jul 5, 2019)

N please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 5, 2019)

" _ //  _  _  _  R  //  N  _  //  _  R  _  _  _  _  S . //  _  //  H  _  V  _  //  _  //  _  _  N  _  //  T  H  _  T  //  R  _  T  _  _  N  S  //  N  _  T  H  _  N  _ . "  ~  _  _  T  T  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  R

Yes: T H R V S N

No: W


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 5, 2019)

Y please?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 5, 2019)

G please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 5, 2019)

" _ //  _  _  _  R  //  N  _  //  G  R  _  _  G  _  S . //  _  //  H  _  V  _  //  _  //  _  _  N  _  //  T  H  _  T  //  R  _  T  _  _  N  S  //  N  _  T  H  _  N  G . "  ~  _  _  T  T  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  R

Yes: T H R V S N G

No: W Y


----------



## Pinky (Jul 5, 2019)

D please .. is there an R missing?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 5, 2019)

" _ //  _  _  _  R  //  N  _  //  G  R  _  D  G  _  S . //  _  //  H  _  V  _  //  _  //  _  _  N  D  //  T  H  _  T  //  R  _  T  _  _  N  S  //  N  _  T  H  _  N  G . "  ~  _  _  T  T  _  //  _  _  D  _  _  R

Yes: T H R V S N G D

No: W Y 

No R missing.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 5, 2019)

Okay, not the word I was thinking of then  

M please


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 5, 2019)

B ?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 5, 2019)

" _ //  B  _  _  R  //  N  _  //  G  R  _  D  G  _  S . //  _  //  H  _  V  _  //  _  //  M  _  N  D  //  T  H  _  T  //  R  _  T  _  _  N  S  //  N  _  T  H  _  N  G . "  ~  B  _  T  T  _  //  M  _  D  _  _  R

Yes: T H R V S N G D B M

No: W Y

(I have a feeling you were thinking that word is "returns," Pinky. It isn't.)


----------



## Pinky (Jul 5, 2019)

yes, but I figured it out 

"I bear no grudges. I have a mind that retains nothing." ~Bette Midler


----------



## Sunny (Jul 5, 2019)

That's it Pinky!


----------



## Pinky (Jul 6, 2019)

New quote:

_ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ . //

_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ , // _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ . //

~ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ ~


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 6, 2019)

T please?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 6, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 6, 2019)

T _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ // T _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ T // T _ _ N _ // _ N // T _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ . //

_ _ _ T // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ T , // T _ _ T // _ _ // _ _ _ . //

~ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ ~ 

Y: T N


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 6, 2019)

*S please?*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 7, 2019)

F ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 7, 2019)

T _ // _ _ _ _ // _ S // T _ _ // _ _ _ _ S T // T _ _ N _ // _ N // T _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ . //

_ _ S T // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ S T , // T _ _ T // _ S // _ _ _ . //

~ _ S _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ ~ 

Y: T N S 
N: F


----------



## Sunny (Jul 7, 2019)

W ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 7, 2019)

T _ // _ _ _ _ // _ S // T _ _ // _ _ _ _ S T // T _ _ N _ // _ N // T _ _ // W _ _ _ _ . //

_ _ S T // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ S T , // T _ _ T // _ S // _ _ _ . //

~ _ S _ _ _ // W _ _ _ _ ~ 

Y: T N S  W
N: F


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 7, 2019)

H please?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 7, 2019)

T _ // _ _ _ _ // _ S // T H _ // _ _ _ _ S T // T H _ N _ // _ N // T H _ // W _ _ _ _ . //

_ _ S T // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ S T , // T H _ T // _ S // _ _ _ . //

~ _ S _ _ _ // W _ _ _ _ ~ 

Y: T N S W H
N: F


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 7, 2019)

D please?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 7, 2019)

T _ // _ _ _ _ // _ S // T H _ // _ _ _ _ S T // T H _ N _ // _ N // T H _ // W _ _ _ D . //

_ _ S T // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ S T , // T H _ T // _ S // _ _ _ . //

~ _ S _ _ _ // W _ _ D _ ~ 

Y: T N S W H D
N: F


----------



## Sunny (Jul 7, 2019)

Y ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 7, 2019)

T _ // _ _ _ _ // _ S // T H _ // _ _ _ _ S T // T H _ N _ // _ N // T H _ // W _ _ _ D . //

_ _ S T // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ S T , // T H _ T // _ S // _ _ _ . //

~ _ S _ _ _ // W _ _ D _ ~ 

Y: T N S W H D
N: F Y


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 7, 2019)

G please?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 7, 2019)

T _ // _ _ _ _ // _ S // T H _ // _ _ _ _ S T // T H _ N G // _ N // T H _ // W _ _ _ D . //

_ _ S T // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ S T , // T H _ T // _ S // _ _ _ . //

~ _ S _ _ _ // W _ _ D _ ~ 

Y: T N S W H D G
N: F Y


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 7, 2019)

L  please


----------



## Pinky (Jul 7, 2019)

T _ // L _ _ _ // _ S // T H _ // _ _ _ _ S T // T H _ N G // _ N // T H _ // W _ _ L D . //

_ _ S T // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ S T , // T H _ T // _ S // _ L L . //

~ _ S _ _ _ // W _ L D _ ~ 

Y: T N S W H D G L
N: F Y


----------



## Sunny (Jul 7, 2019)

M ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 7, 2019)

T _ // L _ _ _ // _ S // T H _ // _ _ _ _ S T // T H _ N G // _ N // T H _ // W _ _ L D . //

M _ S T // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ S T , // T H _ T // _ S // _ L L . //

~ _ S _ _ _ // W _ L D _ ~ 

Y: T N S W H D G L M
N: F Y


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 7, 2019)

*R please?*


----------



## Pinky (Jul 7, 2019)

T _ // L _ _ _ // _ S // T H _ // R _ R _ S T // T H _ N G // _ N // T H _ // W _ R L D.//

M _ S T // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ S T , // T H _ T // _ S // _ L L . //

~ _ S _ _ R // W _ L D _ ~ 

Y: T N S W H D G L M
N: F Y


----------



## Sunny (Jul 7, 2019)

C ?

(Is there a missing L?)


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 7, 2019)

P please?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 8, 2019)

Missing L and P added ..

T _ // L _ _ _ // _ S // T H _ // R _ R _ S T // T H _ N G // _ N // T H _ // W _ R L D.//

M _ S T // P _ _ P L _ // _ _ _ S T , // T H _ T // _ S // _ L L . //

~ _ S C _ R // W _ L D _ ~

Y: T N S W H D G L M
N: F Y


----------



## Sunny (Jul 8, 2019)

P ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 8, 2019)

Edited to add missing L and P

T _ // L _ _ _ // _ S // T H _ // R _ R _ S T // T H _ N G // _ N // T H _ // W _ R L D.//

M _ S T // P _ _ P L _ // _ _ _ S T , // T H _ T // _ S // _ L L . //

~ _ S C _ R // W _ L D _ ~

Y: T N S W H D G L M P
N: F Y


----------



## Sunny (Jul 8, 2019)

V ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 8, 2019)

T _ // L _ V _ // _ S // T H _ // R _ R _ S T // T H _ N G // _ N // T H _ // W _ R L D.//

M _ S T // P _ _ P L _ // _ _ _ S T , // T H _ T // _ S // _ L L . //

~ _ S C _ R // W _ L D _ ~

Y: T N S W H D G L M P V
N: F Y


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 8, 2019)

X please


----------



## Pinky (Jul 8, 2019)

T _ // L _ V _ // _ S // T H _ // R _ R _ S T // T H _ N G // _ N // T H _ // W _ R L D.//

M _ S T // P _ _ P L _ // _ X _ S T , // T H _ T // _ S // _ L L . //

~ _ S C _ R // W _ L D _ ~

Y: T N S W H D G L M P V X
N: F Y


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 8, 2019)

To live is the rarest thing in the world. Most people exist, that is all.~~~~~~Oscar Wilde


----------



## Pinky (Jul 8, 2019)

Correct, Cg!
You're up next


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 8, 2019)

Thanks Pinky!
*"__ __ ' __ //__ __ __ __ __ __ // __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ // __ __ // __ __ __ __ __ __ __ // __ __, // __ __ __ __ __ __ __ // __ // __ __ // __ __ __ __ __ __ __ "~~~~~~__ __ __ __ // __ __ __ __*


----------



## Pinky (Jul 8, 2019)

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 8, 2019)

Thanks Pinky!
*"__ T ' __ //__ __ __ __ __ T // __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ // T __ // __ __ __ __ __ __ __ // __ __, // __ __ __ __ __ __ __ // __ // __ __ // __ __ T __ __ __ __ "~~~~~~__ __ __ __ // __ __ __ __*


----------



## Pinky (Jul 8, 2019)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 8, 2019)

Thanks Pinky!
*"__ T ' S //__ __ __ __ S T // __ __ __ __ S S __ __ __ __ // T __ // __ __ S __ __ __ __ // __ __, // __ __ __ __ __ S __ // __ // __ __ // __ __ T __ __ __ __ "~~~~~~__ __ __ __ // __ __ __ __*


----------



## Pinky (Jul 8, 2019)

H please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 8, 2019)

Thanks Pinky!
*"__ T ' S //__ __ __ __ S T // __ __ __ __ S S __ __ __ __ // T __ // __ __ S __ __ __ __ // __ __, // __ __ __ __ __ S __ // __ // __ __ // __ __ T H __ __ __ "~~~~~~__ __ __ __ // __ __ __ __*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 8, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 8, 2019)

Thanks Pinky!
*"__ T ' S //__ __ __ __ S T // __ __ __ __ S S __ __ __ __ // T __ // __ __ S __ __ __ __ // __ __, // __ __ __ __ __ S __ // __ // __ __ // N __ T H __ N __ "~~~~~~__ __ __ __ // __ __ __ __*


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 9, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Sunny (Jul 9, 2019)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 9, 2019)

Thanks Pinky!
*"__ T ' S //__ __ __ __ S T // __ __ __ __ S S __ __ __ __ // T __ // __ __ S __ __ __ __ // __ __, // __ __ __ __ __ S __ // __ // __ __ // N __ T H __ N __ "~~~~~~__ __ __ __ // __ __ __ R*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 9, 2019)

L ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 9, 2019)

Thanks Pinky!
*"__ T ' S //__ L __ __ S T // __ __ __ __ S S __ __ L __ // T __ // __ __ S L __ __ __ // __ __, // __ __ __ __ __ S __ // __ // __ __ // N __ T H __ N __ "~~~~~~__ __ __ __ // __ __ __ R*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 9, 2019)

D ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 9, 2019)

Thanks Pinky!
*"__ T ' S //__ L __ __ S T // __ __ __ __ S S __ __ L __ // T __ // D __ S L __ __ __ // __ __, // __ __ __ __ __ S __ // __ // D __ // N __ T H __ N __ "~~~~~~__ __ __ __ // __ __ __ R*


----------



## Millyd (Jul 9, 2019)

K ?


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 10, 2019)

C please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 10, 2019)

B ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 10, 2019)

G please


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 10, 2019)

M ?


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 10, 2019)

N please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 10, 2019)

Sorry Sassy & Pera, I didn't see you there!
Thanks Pinky!
*"__ T ' S //__ L M __ S T // __ M __ __ S S __ B L __ // T __ // D __ S L __ K __ // M __, // B __ C __ __ S __ // __ // D __ // N __ T H __ N G "~~~~~~__ __ C K // __ __ __ R*


----------



## Pinky (Jul 10, 2019)

P please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 10, 2019)

Sorry Sassy & Pera, I didn't see you there!
Thanks Pinky!
*"__ T ' S //__ L M __ S T // __ M P __ S S __ B L __ // T __ // D __ S L __ K __ // M __, // B __ C __ __ S __ // __ // D __ // N __ T H __ N G "~~~~~~__ __ C K // P __ __ R*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 10, 2019)

"It's almost impossible to dislike me, because I do nothing."  Jack Paar?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 10, 2019)

*You got it Sunny!*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 10, 2019)

I bet I'm the only one here who's old enough to remember him!


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 10, 2019)

*That makes two of us. I remember him well.*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 11, 2019)

" _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _ . //  _  _  _  _  //  _ //

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  .  //  _  _  // _  _  .//  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  // _  _  //  _  _ ,  //  _ //  _  _  _  //  _  _ . "

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 11, 2019)

*S please?*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 11, 2019)

" _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _ . //  _  _  _  _  //  _ //

_ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ . // _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ S // _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ , // _ // _ _ _ // _ _ . "

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _

Yes: S


----------



## Pinky (Jul 11, 2019)

I remember Jack Paar 

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 11, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 11, 2019)

" _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  R  _  //  _  _  R  _  _  _  _  //  _  T  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  R  _  _  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  R  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  R . //  T  _  _  _  //  _ //

_ _ _ _ // _ T // T _ _ // _ _ _ T _ _ R _ // _ _ _ _ . // _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ S // _ _ T // _ _ // _ T , // _ // _ _ T // _ _ . "

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  R  _  _  _  _  _  _

Yes: S T R


----------



## Pinky (Jul 11, 2019)

N please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 11, 2019)

" _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  R  _  //  _  _  R  N  _  N  _  //  _  T  //  N  _  N  _  //  _  N  _  //  _  R  _  _  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  R  N  _  N  _  //  _  _  _  _  R . //  T  _  _  N  //  _ //

_ _ _ _ // _ T // T _ _ // _ _ _ T _ _ R _ // _ _ _ _ . // _ _ // _ _ // N _ _ _ // _ S // N _ T // _ N // _ T , // _ // _ _ T // _ _ . "

_  _  N  _  _  _  _  N  //  _  R  _  N  _  _  _  N

Yes: S T R N


----------



## Pinky (Jul 11, 2019)

G please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 11, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 11, 2019)

D ?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 11, 2019)

" _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  R  _  //  _  _  R  N  _  N  G  //  _  T  //  N  _  N  _  //  _  N  D  //  G  R  _  _  //  T  H  _  //  _  _  R  N  _  N  G  //  _  _  _  _  R . //  T  H  _  N  //  _ //

_ _ _ _ // _ T // T H _ // _ _ _ T _ _ R _ // _ _ G _ . // _ _ // _ _ // N _ _ _ // _ S // N _ T // _ N // _ T , // _ // G _ T // _ _ . "

_  _  N  _  _  _  _  N  //  _  R  _  N  _  _  _  N

Yes: S T R N G H D


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 11, 2019)

M please?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 11, 2019)

F please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 12, 2019)

" _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  R  _  //  M  _  R  N  _  N  G  //  _  T  //  N  _  N  _  //  _  N  D  //  G  R  _  _  //  T  H  _  //  M  _  R  N  _  N  G  //  _  _  _  _  R . //  T  H  _  N  //  _ //

_ _ _ _ // _ T // T H _ // _ _ _ T _ _ R _ // _ _ G _ . // _ F // M _ // N _ M _ // _ S // N _ T // _ N // _ T , // _ // G _ T // _ _ . "

_  _  N  _  _  M  _  N  //  F  R  _  N  _  _  _  N

Yes: S T R N G H D M F


----------



## Pinky (Jul 12, 2019)

Y please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 12, 2019)

Let's try C please Sunny!


----------



## Sunny (Jul 12, 2019)

" _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  R  _  //  M  _  R  N  _  N  G  //  _  T  //  N  _  N  _  //  _  N  D  //  G  R  _  _  //  T  H  _  //  M  _  R  N  _  N  G  //  _  _  _  _  R . //  T  H  _  N  //  _ //

_ _ _ _ // _ T // T H _ // _ _ _ T _ _ R _ // _ _ G _ . // _ F // M _ // N _ M _ // _ S // N _ T // _ N // _ T , // _ // G _ T // _ _ . "

_  _  N  _  _  M  _  N  //  F  R  _  N  _  _  _  N

Yes: S T R N G H D M F 

No C


----------



## Pinky (Jul 12, 2019)

Y please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 12, 2019)

" _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  R  Y  //  M  _  R  N  _  N  G  //  _  T  //  N  _  N  _  //  _  N  D  //  G  R  _  _  //  T  H  _  //  M  _  R  N  _  N  G  //  _  _  _  _  R . //  T  H  _  N  //  _ //

_ _ _ _ // _ T // T H _ // _ _ _ T _ _ R Y // _ _ G _ . // _ F // M Y // N _ M _ // _ S // N _ T // _ N // _ T , // _ // G _ T // _ _ . "

_  _  N  _  _  M  _  N  //  F  R  _  N  _  _  _  N

Yes: S T R N G H D M F Y
No:  C


----------



## Pinky (Jul 12, 2019)

V please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 12, 2019)

B please?


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 12, 2019)

W please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 13, 2019)

" _  //  W  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  V  _  R  Y  //  M  _  R  N  _  N  G  //  _  T  //  N  _  N  _  //  _  N  D  //  G  R  _  B  //  T  H  _  //  M  _  R  N  _  N  G  //  _  _  _  _  R . //  T  H  _  N  //  _ //

_ _ _ _ // _ T // T H _ // _ B _ T _ _ R Y // _ _ G _ . // _ F // M Y // N _ M _ // _ S // N _ T // _ N // _ T , // _ // G _ T // _ _ . "

B  _  N  _  _  M  _  N  //  F  R  _  N  _  _  _  N

Yes: S T R N G H D M F Y B V W
No:  C


----------



## Pinky (Jul 13, 2019)

P please

That two letter word at the end of the quote has me baffled.


----------



## Kathy5853 (Jul 13, 2019)

I wake up every morning at nine and grab the paper. Then I look at the obituary page. If my name is not in it, I get up. 

Benjamin Franklin


----------



## Pinky (Jul 13, 2019)

Of course  Good work, Kathy - and, welcome!


----------



## Kathy5853 (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Sunny (Jul 13, 2019)

That's it, Kathy!  Sounds like good old Ben would have make a great stand up comic!


----------



## debodun (Jul 13, 2019)

!


----------



## Pinky (Jul 13, 2019)

It's your turn, Kathy!


----------



## Kathy5853 (Jul 13, 2019)

_ _/_ _ _/_ _ _/_ _’_/_ _ _/_ _ _/_ _ _ _ _/_ _/_ _ _ _/_ _ _ _/_ _ _ _/_ _ _ _ _//_ _’_/_ _ _/_ _ _ _/_ _/_ _ _ _/_ _ _ _ _//

_ _ _ _ _ _ _/_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Jul 13, 2019)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 13, 2019)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 13, 2019)

D please?


----------



## Kathy5853 (Jul 13, 2019)

Kathy5853 said:


> _ _/t _ _/_ _ d/_ t’_/_ _ t/t _ _/_ _ _ r_/_ _/_ _ _ r/_ _ _ _/t_ _ t/_ _ _ _ t//_ t’_/t_ _/_ _ _ _/_ _/_ _ _ r/_ _ _ r _//
> 
> _ _ r_ _ _ _/_ _ _ _ _ _ _



Yes: trd


----------



## Pinky (Jul 13, 2019)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 13, 2019)

N please?


----------



## Kathy5853 (Jul 13, 2019)

Kathy5853 said:


> Yes: trd





Kathy5853 said:


> _ N/T_ _/_ ND/_ T’S/_N_ T/T_ _/_ _ _ RS/_ N/_ _ _ R/_ _ _ _/T _ _ T/_ _ _ NT//_ T’S/T _ _/_ _ _ _/_ N/_ _ _ R/_ _ _ RS//
> 
> _ _ R _ _ _ _/_ _ N_ _ _ N
> 
> ...


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 13, 2019)

H please


----------



## Kathy5853 (Jul 13, 2019)

Kathy5853 said:


> _ N/TH _/_ _ D/_ T’S/N_T/TH_/_ _ _RS/_N/_ _ _ R/_ _ _ _/TH_T/_ _ _ _NT//_T’S/TH _/_ _ _ _/_N/_ _ _R/_ _ _RS//
> 
> _ R_ _ H _ _/_ _ N_ _ _N


YES: TRDSNH


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 13, 2019)

L please


----------



## Kathy5853 (Jul 13, 2019)

Kathy5853 said:


> _N/TH_/_ ND/_ T’S/N_ T/TH _/_ _ _ RS/_ N/_ _ _ R/L _ _ _/TH_T/_ _ _ NT//_T’S/TH _/L _ _ _/_ N/_ _ _ R/_ _ _ RS//
> 
> _ _ R_H _ _/L_ N _ _ _ N


----------



## Sunny (Jul 14, 2019)

Y ?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 14, 2019)

C ?


----------



## Kathy5853 (Jul 14, 2019)

Kathy5853 said:


> _ N/TH _/_ ND/_ T’S/N_ T/TH _/ Y _ _RS/_ N/Y_ _ R/L _ _ _/TH_T/C_ _NT//_T’S/TH _/L_ _ _/_ N/Y _ _ R/Y _ _ RS//
> 
> _ _ R _ H_ _/L _ N_ _ _N



YES: NTHDSYRLC


----------



## debodun (Jul 14, 2019)

In the end, it's not the years in your life that count, it's the life in your years.
Abraham Lincoln


----------



## Kathy5853 (Jul 14, 2019)

Congratulations debodun!  You are the winner.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 15, 2019)

Deb?


----------



## debodun (Jul 15, 2019)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _//_ _ _ _//_ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _//_ _ _ _.
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jul 15, 2019)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Jul 15, 2019)

_ _ _ _ _ _ T//_ T _ _ _ _ _ T _//T _ _//_ _ _ _//_ _ _ _//T _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ T _ _ _//_ _//_ _ _ _.
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Yes - T


----------



## Kathy5853 (Jul 15, 2019)

N please


----------



## Pinky (Jul 15, 2019)

S please


----------



## debodun (Jul 15, 2019)

_ _ _ _ N S T//S T _ _ _ _ _ T _//T _ _//_ _ _ _//_ _ _ S//T _ _ _ S _ _ _ _ S//_ _ N T _ N _// _N//_ _ _ N.
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _//S _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Yes - T  N S


----------



## Pinky (Jul 15, 2019)

R please


----------



## debodun (Jul 15, 2019)

_ _ _ _ N S T//S T _ _ _ _ _ T _//T _ _//_ _ R _//_ _ _ S//T _ _ _ S _ _ _ _ S//_ _ N T _ N _//_N//_ _ _ N.
_ R _ _ _ R _ _ _//S _ _ _ _ _ _ R


Yes - T  N S R


----------



## Pinky (Jul 15, 2019)

D please


----------



## debodun (Jul 15, 2019)

_ _ _ _ N S T//S T _ _ _ D _ T _//T _ _//_ _ R _//_ _ D S//T _ _ _ S _ _ _ _ S//_ _ N T _ N D// _N//_ _ _ N.
_ R _ _ D R _ _ _//S _ _ _ _ _ _ R


Yes - T N S R D


----------



## Pinky (Jul 15, 2019)

H please


----------



## debodun (Jul 15, 2019)

_ _ _ _ N S T//S T _ _ _ D _ T _//T H _//_ _ R _//_ _ D S//T H _ _ S _ _ _ _ S//_ _ N T _ N D// _N//_ _ _ N.
_ R _ _ D R _ _ H//S _ H _ _ _ _ R


Yes - T N S R D H


----------



## Pinky (Jul 15, 2019)

C please


----------



## debodun (Jul 15, 2019)

_ _ _ _ N S T//S T _ _ _ D _ T _//T H _//_ _ R _//_ _ D S//T H _ _ S _ _ _ _ S//C _ N T _ N D// _N//_ _ _ N.
_ R _ _ D R _ C H//S C H _ _ _ _ R

Yes - T N S R D H C


----------



## Pinky (Jul 15, 2019)

F please


----------



## debodun (Jul 15, 2019)

_ _ _ _ N S T//S T _ _ _ D _ T _//T H _//_ _ R _//_ _ D S//T H _ _ S _ _ _ _ S//C _ N T _ N D// _N//_ _ _ N.
F R _ _ D R _ C H//S C H _ _ _ _ R

Yes - T N S R D H C F


----------



## Sunny (Jul 15, 2019)

L ?


----------



## debodun (Jul 15, 2019)

_ _ _ _ N S T//S T _ _ _ D _ T _//T H _//_ _ R _//_ _ D S//T H _ _ S _ L _ _ S//C _ N T _ N D// _N//_ _ _ N.
F R _ _ D R _ C H//S C H _ L L _ R

Yes - T N S R D H C F L


----------



## Sunny (Jul 15, 2019)

M ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 15, 2019)

P please


----------



## debodun (Jul 16, 2019)

_ _ _ _ N S T//S T _ P _ D _ T _//T H _//_ _ R _//_ _ D S//T H _ _MS _ L _ _ S//C _ N T _ N D// _N//_ _ _ N.
F R _ _ D R _ C H//S C H _ L L _ R

Yes - T N S R D H C F L M P


----------



## Pinky (Jul 16, 2019)

Y please


----------



## debodun (Jul 16, 2019)

_ _ _ _ N S T//S T _ P _ D _ T Y//T H _//_ _ R Y//_ _ D S//T H _ _MS _ L _ _ S//C _ N T _ N D// _N//_ _ _ N.
F R _ _ D R _ C H//S C H _ L L _ R

Yes - T N S R D H C F L M P Y


----------



## Sunny (Jul 16, 2019)

V ?


----------



## debodun (Jul 16, 2019)

_ _ _ _ N S T//S T _ P _ D _ T Y//T H _//V _ R Y//_ _ D S//T H _ MS _ L V _ S//C _ N T _ N D// _N//V _ _ N.
F R _ _ D R _ C H//S C H _ L L _ R

Yes - T N S R D H C F L M P Y V


----------



## Pinky (Jul 16, 2019)

B please


----------



## debodun (Jul 16, 2019)

_ _ _ _ N S T//S T _ P _ D _ T Y//T H _//V _ R Y//_ _ D S//T H _ MS _ L V _ S//C _ N T _ N D// _N//V _ _ N.
F R _ _ D R _ C H//S C H _ L L _ R

Yes - T N S R D H C F L M P Y V 
No - B


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 16, 2019)

G please?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 16, 2019)

K please


----------



## debodun (Jul 16, 2019)

_ G _ _ N S T//S T _ P _ D _ T Y//T H _//V _ R Y//G _ D S//T H _ MS _ L V _ S//C _ N T _ N D// _N//V _ _ N.
F R _ _ D R _ C H//S C H _ L L _ R

Yes - T N S R D H C F L M P Y V G
No - B K


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 16, 2019)

Against stupidity the very Gods themselves contend in vain.
Friedrich Schiller


----------



## debodun (Jul 16, 2019)

You are correct, Citygirl.


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 16, 2019)

Thanks deb!
"_ _ _ // _ _ _ '_ // _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _"~~~~~~_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Jul 16, 2019)

Is there a T?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 16, 2019)

Thanks deb!
 "_ _ _ // _ _ _ 'T // _ // _ _ _ T // _ T _ _ // _ _ T // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ T _ // _ _ _ _ T _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ T _ _ _ _ _ _"~~~~~~_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Jul 16, 2019)

an N?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 16, 2019)

S ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 16, 2019)

Thanks deb!
 "_ _ _ // _ _ N 'T // _ // _ _ S T // S T _ _ // _ _ T // _ N _ // S _ _ _ // _ N T _ // S _ _ _ T _ _ N _ // _ _ _ _ // S _ _ _ T _ _ _ _ _ _"~~~~~~_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jul 16, 2019)

P ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 16, 2019)

Thanks deb!
"_ _ _ // _ _ N 'T // _ // _ _ S T // S T _ P // _ _ T // _ N _ // S _ _ P // _ N T _ // S _ _ _ T _ _ N _ // _ _ _ _ // S P _ _ T _ _ _ _ _ _"~~~~~~_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jul 17, 2019)

Y ?


----------



## debodun (Jul 17, 2019)

D?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 17, 2019)

Thanks deb!
 "_ _ Y // D _ N 'T // _ // _ _ S T // S T _ P // _ _ T // _ N D // S _ _ P // _ N T _ // S _ _ _ T _ _ N _ // _ _ _ _ // S P _ _ T _ _ _ _ _ _"~~~~~~_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jul 17, 2019)

G ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 17, 2019)

Thanks deb!
 "_ _ Y // D _ N 'T // _ // _ _ S T // S T _ P // _ _ T // _ N D // S _ _ P // _ N T _ // S _ _ _ T _ _ N G // _ _ _ _ // S P _ _ T _ _ _ _ _ _"~~~~~~_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jul 17, 2019)

W ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 17, 2019)

Thanks deb!
 "W _ Y // D _ N 'T // _ // _ _ S T // S T _ P // _ _ T // _ N D // S _ _ P // _ N T _ // S _ _ _ T _ _ N G // _ _ _ _ // S P _ _ T _ _ _ _ _ _"~~~~~~_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Jul 17, 2019)

G?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 17, 2019)

Deb, G has been called. Call another


----------



## debodun (Jul 17, 2019)

H?


----------



## debodun (Jul 17, 2019)

Citygirl said:


> Deb, G has been called. Call another


It would be helpful to include the letters already guesses under the problem.


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 17, 2019)

Thanks deb!
 "W H Y // D _ N 'T // _ // _ _ S T // S T _ P // _ _ T // _ N D // S _ _ P // _ N T _ // S _ _ _ T H _ N G // _ _ _ _ // S P _ _ T _ _ _ _ _ _"~~~~~~_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: W,H,Y,D.N,T,S,P,G,


----------



## debodun (Jul 17, 2019)

M?


----------



## debodun (Jul 17, 2019)

Why don't I just step out and slip into something more spectacular.
Liberace


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 17, 2019)

Thanks deb!
 "W H Y // D _ N 'T // _ // _ _ S T // S T _ P // _ _ T // _ N D // S _ _ P // _ N T _ // S _ M _ T H _ N G // M _ _ _ // S P _ _ T _ _ _ _ _ _"~~~~~~_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

 Y: W,H,Y,D.N,T,S,P,G,M,


----------



## debodun (Jul 17, 2019)

!


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 17, 2019)

You are correct deb!


----------



## debodun (Jul 17, 2019)

_//_ _ _'_//_ _ _ _//_ _//_ _ _ _ _ _//_ _//_ _ _//_ _ _ _//_ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _//_ _//_ _//_//_ _ _ _ _ _.
_ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 17, 2019)

R please?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 17, 2019)

Great quote, CG, and good guessing, Deb!

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 17, 2019)

Thanks Sunny!


----------



## Sunny (Jul 17, 2019)

How about my T?


----------



## debodun (Jul 18, 2019)

_//_ _ _'T//_ _ _ T//T _//_ _ _ _ _ _//T _//_ _ _//_ _ _ _//T _ _ T//_ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ T//_ _//_ _//_//_ _ _ _ _ R.
_ R _ _ _ _ _//_ _ R _

Yes - R T


----------



## Sunny (Jul 18, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 18, 2019)

*D please?*


----------



## debodun (Jul 19, 2019)

_//D _ N'T//_ _ N T//T _//_ _ _ _ N _//T _//_ N _//_ _ _ _//T _ _ T//_ _ _ _ D//_ _ _ _ _ T//_ _//_ _//_//_ _ _ _ _ R.
_ R _ _ _ _ _//_ _ R _

Yes - R T N D


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 19, 2019)

*W please*


----------



## debodun (Jul 19, 2019)

_//D _ N'T//W _ N T//T _//_ _ _ _ N _//T _//_ N _//_ _ _ _//T _ _ T//W _ _ _ D//_ _ _ _ _ T//_ _//_ _//_//_ _ _ _ _ R.
_ R _ _ _ _ _//_ _ R _

Yes - R T N D W


----------



## Sunny (Jul 19, 2019)

H ?


----------



## debodun (Jul 19, 2019)

_//D _ N'T//W _ N T//T _//_ _ _ _ N _//T _//_ N _//_ _ _ _//T H _ T//W _ _ _ D//_ _ _ _ _ T//_ _//_ _//_//_ _ _ _ _ R.
_ R _ _ _ H _//_ _ R _

Yes - R T N D W H


----------



## Sunny (Jul 19, 2019)

"I don't want to belong to any club that would accept me as a member."  Groucho Marx


----------



## debodun (Jul 20, 2019)

You are correct, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 20, 2019)

Weather question:

" _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _)  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  // _  _  _  _ ,  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _ ?"  ~ _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 20, 2019)

*T please?*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 20, 2019)

Weather question:

" _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  _ T  // _  _  _  _ ,  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _ ?"  ~ _  T  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  T


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 20, 2019)

*S please?*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 21, 2019)

Weather question:

" _  _  //  _  _  _  //  S  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  _ T  // _  _  _  _ ,  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _ ?"  ~ S  T  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  T

Yes: T S


----------



## debodun (Jul 21, 2019)

Y?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 21, 2019)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 21, 2019)

Weather question:

" _ _ // Y _ _ // S _ _ // _ // _ _ _ T // _ _ _ _ , // _ _ _ _ _ // Y _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ ?" ~ S T _ _ _ _ // _ R _ _ _ T

Yes: T S Y R


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 21, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 21, 2019)

Weather question:

" _ _ // Y _ _ // S _ _ // _ // H _ _ T // _ _ _ _ , // _ _ _ _ _ // Y _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ ?" ~ S T _ _ _ _ // _ R _ _ H T

Yes: T S Y R H


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 21, 2019)

*G please?*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 22, 2019)

Weather question:

 " _ _ // Y _ _ // S _ _ // _ // H _ _ T // _ _ _ _ , // _ _ _ _ _ // Y _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ ?" ~ S T _ _ _ _ // _ R _ G H T

 Yes: T S Y R H G​


----------



## debodun (Jul 22, 2019)

If you saw a heat wave, would you wave back?  Steven Wright


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 22, 2019)

F please?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 22, 2019)

You got it, Deb!  You're next!


----------



## debodun (Jul 22, 2019)

By a hard-working woman of the 20th century:

_ _//_ _ _//_ _ _//_ _ _ _//_ _ _//_ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _.    
_ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Jul 22, 2019)

T please


----------



## debodun (Jul 22, 2019)

By a hard-working woman of the 20th century:

_ _//_ _ _//_ _ _//_ _ _ _//_ _ _//_ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ T//_ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ T.    
_ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ T

YES - T


----------



## Pinky (Jul 22, 2019)

S please


----------



## debodun (Jul 22, 2019)

By a hard-working woman of the 20th century:

_ _//_ _ _//_ _ _//_ _ _ _//_ _ _//_ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ T _ _ _ T//_ _ _ _//_ _ _ S _ _ T.
_ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ S _ _ _ _ T

YES - T S


----------



## Pinky (Jul 22, 2019)

N please


----------



## debodun (Jul 22, 2019)

By a hard-working woman of the 20th century:

N _//_ N _//_ _ N//_ _ _ _//_ _ _//_ _ _ _//_ N _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ T _ _ _ T//_ _ _ _//_ _ N S _ N T.
_ _ _ _ N _ _//_ _ _ S _ _ _ _ T

YES - T S N


----------



## Pinky (Jul 22, 2019)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 22, 2019)

C ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 22, 2019)

D please


----------



## debodun (Jul 23, 2019)

By a hard-working woman of the 20th century:

N _//_ N _//C _ N//_ _ _ _//_ _ _//_ _ _ _//_ N _ _ R _ _ R//_ _ T _ _ _ T//_ _ _ R//C _ N S _ N T.
_ _ _ _ N _ R//R _ _ S _ _ _ _ T

YES - T S N C R

No - D


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 23, 2019)

L please


----------



## debodun (Jul 23, 2019)

By a hard-working woman of the 20th century:

N _//_ N _//C _ N//_ _ _ _//_ _ _//_ _ _ L//_ N _ _ R _ _ R//_ _ T _ _ _ T//_ _ _ R//C _ N S _ N T.
_ L _ _ N _ R//R _ _ S _ _ _ L T

YES - T S N C R L

No - D


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 23, 2019)

*F please*


----------



## debodun (Jul 23, 2019)

By a hard-working woman of the 20th century:

N _//_ N _//C _ N//_ _ _ _//_ _ _//F _ _ L//_ N F _ R _ _ R//_ _ T _ _ _ T//_ _ _ R//C _ N S _ N T.
_ L _ _ N _ R//R _ _ S _ _ _ L T

YES - T S N C R L F

No - D


----------



## Pinky (Jul 23, 2019)

K please


----------



## debodun (Jul 23, 2019)

By a hard-working woman of the 20th century:

N _//_ N _//C _ N//_ _ K _//_ _ _//F _ _ L//_ N F _ R _ _ R//_ _ _ T _ _ T//_ _ _ R//C _ N S _ N T.
_ L _ _ N _ R//R _ _ S _ _ _ L T

YES - T S N C R L F K

No - D


----------



## Sunny (Jul 23, 2019)

"No one can make you feel inferior without your consent."  Eleanor Roosevelt


----------



## debodun (Jul 23, 2019)

Sunny is correct.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 23, 2019)

" _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _ ' _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ //  _  _  _  _  _ ' _  //  _  _  _  _  //

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _ ' _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  // _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _ . "  ~  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Jul 23, 2019)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 23, 2019)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 23, 2019)

" _  _  S  T  //  _  _  _  _  _  S  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _ ' T  //  T  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  T  _  _  _  S  T  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  T  _  _  S //  _  _  _  S  _ ' T  //  _  _  _  _  //

_  _  _  _  T  _  _  S  //  _  _  _ ' T  //  T _  _  _  //  _  _  // _  _  T  _  _  _  S  T  //  _  _  //  _  _  _ . "  ~  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  S

Yes: T S


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 23, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## Pinky (Jul 23, 2019)

M please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 23, 2019)

_  _  S  T  //  _  _  _  _  _  S  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _ ' T  //  T  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  T  _  R  _  S  T  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  T  _  _  S //  _  _  _  S  _ ' T  //  M  _  _  _  //

_  _  _  _  T  _  _  S  //  _  _  _ ' T  //  T _  _  _  //  _  _  // _  _  T  _  R  _  S  T  //  _  _  //  _  _  _ . "  ~  _  _  R  _  _  _  _  S

Yes: T S R M


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 23, 2019)

*N please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 24, 2019)

_  _  S  T  //  _  _  _  _  _  S  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  N ' T  //  T  _  _  _  //  _  N  //  _  N  T  _  R  _  S  T  //  _  N  //  _  _  _  _  T  _  _  S //  _  _  _  S  N ' T  //  M  _  _  N //

_  _  _  _  T  _  _  S  //  _  _  N ' T  //  T _  _  _  //  _  N  // _  N  T  _  R  _  S  T  //  _  N  //  _  _  _ . "  ~  _  _  R  _  _  _  _  S

Yes: T S R M N


----------



## Pinky (Jul 24, 2019)

K please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 24, 2019)

W please


----------



## debodun (Jul 24, 2019)

L ?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 24, 2019)

_  _  S  T  //  _  _  _  _  _  S  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  N ' T  //  T  _  K  _  //  _  N  //  _  N  T  _  R  _  S  T  //  _  N  //  _  _  L  _  T  _  _  S //  _  _  _  S  N ' T  //  M  _  _  N //

_ _ L _ T _ _ S // _ _ N ' T // T _ K _ // _ N // _ N T _ R _ S T // _ N // _ _ _ . " ~ _ _ R _ _ L _ S

Yes: T S R M N L K

No: W


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 24, 2019)

P ?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 24, 2019)

_  _  S  T  //  _  _  _  _  _  S  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  N ' T  //  T  _  K  _  //  _  N  //  _  N  T  _  R  _  S  T  //  _  N  //  P  _  L  _  T  _  _  S //  _  _  _  S  N ' T  //  M  _  _  N //

P _ L _ T _ _ S // _ _ N ' T // T _ K _ // _ N // _ N T _ R _ S T // _ N // _ _ _ . " ~ P _ R _ _ L _ S

Yes: T S R M N L K P

No: W


----------



## debodun (Jul 24, 2019)

Just because you don't take an interest in politics doesn't mean politics won't take an interest in you. 
Pericles


----------



## Sunny (Jul 24, 2019)

That's it, Deb. If it's really by Pericles, that's amazing; he lived about 400 B.C.!

(Or is there some modern commentator who goes by that name? You never know!)


----------



## Sunny (Jul 25, 2019)

Bump


----------



## debodun (Jul 25, 2019)

By an Irish novelist

_//_ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _.

_ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 25, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## debodun (Jul 25, 2019)

By an Irish novelist

_//_ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ T//_ _ _ T _ _ _ _//_ _ T//T _ _ _ T _ T _ _ _.

_ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ 


Yes - T


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 25, 2019)

*J please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 25, 2019)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Jul 25, 2019)

_//_ _ N//_ _ _ _ _ T//_ N _ T _ _ _ _//_ _ T//T _ _ _ T _ T _ _ N.

_ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ 


Yes - T N

No - J


----------



## Sunny (Jul 25, 2019)

C ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 25, 2019)

*B please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 25, 2019)

I'll take a stab: "I can resist anything but temptation."  Oscar Wilde


----------



## debodun (Jul 26, 2019)

Sunny strikes again! Righto.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 26, 2019)

" _ //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ . //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _ ' _ //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _ . "  ~  _  _  _  _  _  _  _   //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Jul 26, 2019)

N?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 26, 2019)

T please


----------



## Pinky (Jul 26, 2019)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 26, 2019)

" _ //  _  S  _  _  //  T  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  N  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  N  T  //  _  _  _  T  _  _  _ . //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  N ' T //  _  _  _  _  //  _  N  _  _  _  _  _  _  //

N  _  _  _  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _ . "  ~  S  T  _  _  _  _  N   //  _  _  _  _  _  T 

Yes: N T S


----------



## debodun (Jul 26, 2019)

L?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 26, 2019)

R please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 26, 2019)

H please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 26, 2019)

" _ //  _  S  _  _  //  T  _  //  _  _  R  _  //  _  N  //  _  //  _  _  R  _  //  H  _  _  R  _  N  T  //  _  _  _  T  _ R  _ . //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  L  _  N ' T //  _  _  R  _  //  _  N  _  _  H  _  R  _  //

N  _  _  R  //  T  H  _  //  _  L  _  _  _ . "  ~  S  T  _  _  H  _  N   //  _  R  _  _  H  T

Yes: N T S L R H


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 26, 2019)

*W please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 27, 2019)

" _ //  _  S  _  _  //  T  _  //  W  _  R  _  //  _  N  //  _  //  _  _  R  _  //  H  _  _  R  _  N  T  //  _  _  _  T  _ R  _ . //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  L  _  N ' T //  _  _  R  _  //  _  N  _  W  H  _  R  _  //

N  _  _  R  //  T  H  _  //  _  L  _  _  _ . "  ~  S  T  _  _  H  _  N   //  W  R  _  _  H  T

Yes: N T S L R H W


----------



## debodun (Jul 27, 2019)

I used to work in a fire hydrant factory. You couldn't park anywhere near the place.
Stephen Wright


----------



## Sunny (Jul 27, 2019)

That's it, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Jul 27, 2019)

_ _ _ _ _ _//_ _//_ _//_ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _' _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _//_ _ _'_//_ _ _ _//_ _//_ _ _ _ _. ~ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 27, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 27, 2019)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Jul 28, 2019)

_ _ _ _ _ S//_ _//T _//_ T _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _' S//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ S//_ T _ _ _ _ _ S _//T _ _ _//_ _ _'T//_ _ _ _//T _//_ _ _ _ S. ~ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ 

Yes- S T


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 28, 2019)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (Jul 28, 2019)

_ _ _ _ _ S//_ _//T _//_ T _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _' S//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ S//_ T _ _ _ _ _ S _//T _ _ _//_ _ _'T//_ _ _ _//T _//_ _ _ _ S. ~ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ 

Yes- S T 

No - D


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 28, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 28, 2019)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Jul 29, 2019)

_ _ _ _ _ S//_ _//T _//_ T _ _ R//_ _ _ _ _ _' S//_ _ N _ R _ _ S//_ T _ _ R _ _ S _//T _ _ _//_ _ N'T//_ _ _ _//T _//_ _ _ _ S. ~ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ 

Yes- S T R N

No - D


----------



## Pinky (Jul 29, 2019)

F please


----------



## debodun (Jul 29, 2019)

_ _ _ _ _ S//_ _//T _//_ T _ _ R//_ _ _ _ _ _' S//F _ N _ R _ _ S//_ T _ _ R _ _ S _//T _ _ _//_ _ N'T//_ _ _ _//T _//_ _ _ _ S. ~ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ 

Yes- S T R N F

No - D


----------



## Pinky (Jul 29, 2019)

W please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 29, 2019)

P ?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 29, 2019)

Deb?


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 29, 2019)

B please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 29, 2019)

*L please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 29, 2019)

C ?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 30, 2019)

OK, since Deb seems to be absent, here's the quotation:

"Always go to other people's funerals, otherwise they won't come to yours."  Yogi Berra


----------



## Sunny (Jul 30, 2019)

"   _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _ . "  ~ _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 30, 2019)

*T please?*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 30, 2019)

"   _  _  _  _  _  T  _  //  _  _  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  T . "  ~ _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 30, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 30, 2019)

"   _  _  _  _  _  T  _  //  _  _  //  T  H  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  T . "  ~ _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 30, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 30, 2019)

"   _  _  _  _  _  T  _  //  _  S  //  T  H  _  //  S  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  T . "  ~ _  _  _  _  _  _  _  S


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 30, 2019)

*F please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 31, 2019)

"   _  _  _  _  _  T  _  //  _  S  //  T  H  _  //  S  _  _  _  //  _  F  //  _  _  T . "  ~ _  _  _  _  _  _  _  S


----------



## Pinky (Jul 31, 2019)

N please


----------



## debodun (Jul 31, 2019)

M?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 31, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 31, 2019)

"   _  R  _  _  _  T  _  //  _  S  //  T  H  _  //  S  _  _  _  //  _  F  //  _  _  T . "  ~ _  _  _  _  N  _  _  S 

No M


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 31, 2019)

*G please*


----------



## debodun (Jul 31, 2019)

Brevity is the soul of wit. 
Polonius


----------



## Pinky (Jul 31, 2019)

N please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 31, 2019)

That's it, Deb! (Guess they had long-winded stand-up comics even back in Shakespeare's day!)


----------



## debodun (Aug 1, 2019)

_ _//_ _ _//_ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _//_ _ _ _//_ _ _ _//_//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _,//_ _ _'_ _//_ _ _ _ _//_ _ _//_ _//_ _ _ _//_//_ _ _. ~_ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Aug 1, 2019)

S please


----------



## debodun (Aug 1, 2019)

_ _//_ _ _//_ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _//_ _ _ _//_ _ _ _//_//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _,//_ _ _'_ _//_ _ _ _ _//_ _ _//_ _//_ _ _ _//_//_ _ _. ~_ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - S


----------



## Pinky (Aug 1, 2019)

T please


----------



## debodun (Aug 1, 2019)

_ _//_ _ _//T _ _ _ T//_ _ _ _//_ _ _ _//_ _ _ _//_//T _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _,//_ _ _'_ _//_ _ _ _ _//_ _ _//_ _//_ _ T _//_//_ _ _. ~_ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ 

Yes - T
No - S


----------



## Pinky (Aug 1, 2019)

R?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 1, 2019)

D please


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 1, 2019)

H ?


----------



## debodun (Aug 1, 2019)

_ _//_ _ _//T R _ _ T//_ _ _ R//_ _ _ _//_ _ _ _//_//T H _ R _ _ _ H _ R _ D,//_ _ _'_ _//_ _ _ _ R//_ _ _//_ _//_ _ T H//_//_ _ _. ~_ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ R

Yes - T R D H
No - S


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 1, 2019)

W ?


----------



## debodun (Aug 1, 2019)

_ _//_ _ _//T R _ _ T//_ _ _ R//W _ _ _//_ _ _ _//_//T H _ R _ _ _ H _ R _ D,//_ _ _'_ _//_ _ _ _ R//_ _ _//_ _//_ _ T H//_//_ _ _. ~_ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ R

Yes - T R D H W
No - S


----------



## Sunny (Aug 1, 2019)

F ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 1, 2019)

B please


----------



## debodun (Aug 1, 2019)

_ F//_ _ _//T R _ _ T//_ _ _ R//W _ F _//_ _ _ _//_//T H _ R _ _ _ H B R _ D,//_ _ _'_ _//_ _ _ _ R//_ _ D//_ _//_ _ T H//_//_ _ _. ~_ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ R

Yes - T R D H W F B
No - S


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 1, 2019)

Y please


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 1, 2019)

L please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 1, 2019)

V?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 2, 2019)

*Bump*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 2, 2019)

K please


----------



## debodun (Aug 2, 2019)

_ F//Y _ _//T R _ _ T//Y _ _ R//W _ F _//L _ K _//_//T H _ R _ _ _ H B R _ D,//Y _ _'L L//_ _ V _ R//_ _ D//_ _//W _ T H//_//_ _ _. ~_ _ _//_ _ _ L _ R

Yes - T R D H W F B Y L V K
No - S


----------



## Pinky (Aug 2, 2019)

N please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 2, 2019)

G ?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 2, 2019)

*P please*


----------



## debodun (Aug 2, 2019)

_ F//Y _ _//T R _ _ T//Y _ _ R//W _ F _//L _ K _//_//T H _ R _ _ G H B R _ D,//Y _ _'L L//N _ V _ R//_ N D//_ P//W _ T H//_//N _ G. ~_ _ G//_ _ G L _ R

Yes - T R D H W F B Y L V K N G P
No - S


----------



## Pinky (Aug 2, 2019)

I'm stuck on the quoter's name


----------



## debodun (Aug 2, 2019)

Guess more letters


----------



## Pinky (Aug 2, 2019)

Z?


----------



## debodun (Aug 2, 2019)

_ F//Y _ _//T R _ _ T//Y _ _ R//W _ F _//L _ K _//_//T H _ R _ _ G H B R _ D,//Y _ _'L L//N _ V _ R//_ N D//_ P//W _ T H//_//N _ G. ~Z _ G//Z _ G L _ R

Yes - T R D H W F B Y L V K N G P Z
No - S


----------



## Pinky (Aug 2, 2019)

If you treat your wife like a thoroughbred, you'll never end up with a nag.
~Zig Zigler

I thought Zigler was spelled differently.


----------



## debodun (Aug 2, 2019)

Absolutely correct, Pinky.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 2, 2019)

_ // _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ // _ _ _ ' _ //

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ ' _ //

_ _ _ _ _ _ // ~ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Aug 2, 2019)

N?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 2, 2019)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 2, 2019)

_ // _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // T _ _ T // _ _ _ _ T _ _ _ _ // _ // _ _ N ' T //

_ N _ _ _ _ T _ _ _ // _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ T // _ // _ _ //

_ _ _ _ N _ // ~ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _

Y: N T


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 2, 2019)

S please


----------



## Pinky (Aug 2, 2019)

_ // _ _ // S _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // T _ _ T // S _ _ _ T _ _ _ S // _ // _ _ N ' T //

_ N _ _ _ S T _ _ _ // _ // S _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ T // _ // _ _ //

S _ _ _ N _ // ~ _ S _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _

Y: N T  S


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 2, 2019)

Let's try R please Pinky?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 2, 2019)

_ // _ _ // S _ // _ _ _ _ _ R // T _ _ T // S _ _ _ T _ _ _ S // _ // _ _ N ' T //

_ N _ _ R S T _ _ _ // _ // S _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ R _ // _ _ // _ _ _ T // _ // _ _ //

S _ _ _ N _ // ~ _ S _ _ R // _ _ _ _ _

Y: N T S R


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 2, 2019)

*M please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 2, 2019)

C ?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 2, 2019)

H ?


----------



## debodun (Aug 3, 2019)

D?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 3, 2019)

_ // _ M // S _ // C _ _ _ _ R // T H _ T // S _ _M_ T _ M _ S // _ // D _ N ' T //

_ N D _ R S T _ _ _ // _ // S _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ R D // _ _ // _ W _ T // _ // _ M //

S _ _ _ N _ // ~ _ S C _ R // _ _ _ D _

Y: N T S R M C H D


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 3, 2019)

*L please*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 3, 2019)

_ // _ M // S _ // C L _ _ _ R // T H _ T // S _ _M_ T _ M _ S // _ // D _ N ' T //

_ N D _ R S T _ _ _ // _ // S _ _ _ L _ // _ _ R D // _ _ // _ W _ T // _ // _ M //

S _ _ _ N _ // ~ _ S C _ R // _ _ L D _

Y: N T S R M C H D  L


----------



## debodun (Aug 3, 2019)

I am so clever that sometimes I don't understand a single word of what I am saying. Oscar Wilde


----------



## Pinky (Aug 3, 2019)

Right-on, Debodun!


----------



## debodun (Aug 3, 2019)

_//_ _ _ _//_ _ _//_ _ _ _//_ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _//_ _ _//_ _//_ _ _//_ _ _ _//_ _ _//_ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _~_ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Aug 3, 2019)

S please


----------



## debodun (Aug 3, 2019)

_//_ _ _ _//_ _ _//_ _ _ _//_ _ S S//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _//_ _ _//_ _//_ _ S//_ _ _ _//_ _ _//_ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _~_ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ S _ 

Yes - S


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 3, 2019)

T please


----------



## debodun (Aug 3, 2019)

_//T _ _ _//T _ _//_ _ _ _//_ _ S S//T _ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _//_ _ _//_ T//_ _ S//_ _ _ _//_ _ _//T _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _~_ _ _ _ _ T//_ _ _ S T

Yes - S T


----------



## Sunny (Aug 3, 2019)

"I took the road less traveled by and it has made all the difference."  Robert Frost


----------



## debodun (Aug 3, 2019)

Sunny strikes again!


----------



## Sunny (Aug 3, 2019)

"_  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _ . " //

~ _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Aug 3, 2019)

N?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 3, 2019)

*R please?*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 3, 2019)

"_  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  R  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  R  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  R  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _ . " //

~ _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  R  R _  _


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 3, 2019)

P please


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 3, 2019)

*H please?*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 4, 2019)

"_  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  R  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  R  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  H  _  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  R  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _ . " //

~ _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  H  //  _  _  R  R _  _

No P


----------



## debodun (Aug 4, 2019)

N?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 4, 2019)

"_  _  //  _  _  N  N  _  _  //  R  _  N  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  R  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  H  _  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  R  _  N  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _ . " //

~ _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  H  //  _  _  R  R _  N

No P


----------



## debodun (Aug 4, 2019)

T?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 4, 2019)

"_  _  //  _  _  N  N  _  T  //  R  _  N  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  R  _  _  _  //  _  _  T  H  _  _  T  //  _  //  _  T  R  _  N  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _ . " //

~ _  _  _  _  _  _  _  T  H  //  _  _  R  R _  N

No P


----------



## debodun (Aug 4, 2019)

S?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 4, 2019)

"_  _  //  _  _  N  N  _  T  //  R  _  N  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  R  _  _  _  //  _  _  T  H  _  _  T  //  _  //  S  T  R  _  N  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  S  S . " //

~ _  _  _  _  _  _  _  T  H  //  _  _  R  R _  N

No P


----------



## Pinky (Aug 4, 2019)

W?


----------



## debodun (Aug 4, 2019)

We cannot run a democracy without a strong middle class. Elizabeth Warren


----------



## Sunny (Aug 4, 2019)

That's it, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Aug 4, 2019)

_//_ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ //_ _ _ _//_ _ _ _. _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _//_ _//_ _ _ _//_ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _. ~_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 4, 2019)

*W please?*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 4, 2019)

H ?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 5, 2019)

*Bump*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 5, 2019)

R please


----------



## debodun (Aug 5, 2019)

_//H _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _//_ H _ _ _ _ _ _ H _ R _//_ _ _ //_ _ _ _//_ _ _ _. _ H _//W _ _ _ _ _//_ _//_ _ _ _//_ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ R _ _ R. 
~H _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Aug 5, 2019)

V ?


----------



## debodun (Aug 5, 2019)

_//H _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _//_ H _ _ _ _ _ _ H _ R _//_ _ _ //_ _ _ _//_ _ _ _. _ H _//W _ _ _ _ _//_ _//_ _ _ _//_ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ R _ _ R. 
~H _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ 

No - V


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 5, 2019)

*T please?*


----------



## debodun (Aug 5, 2019)

_//H _ _ _//_ T _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _//_ H _ _ _ _ _ _ H _ R _//_ _ _ //_ _ _ _//_ _ T _.   T H _//W _ _ _ _ _//_ _//_ _ T _//_ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ T _ _ _//_ _ _ _ R _ _ R.
~H _ _ _ _ _ _ T _//T _ _ _ _

No - V


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 5, 2019)

*C please*


----------



## debodun (Aug 5, 2019)

_//H _ _ _//_ T _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _//_ H _ _ _ _ _ _ H _ R _//_ _ _ //_ _ _ _//C _ T _.   T H _//W _ _ _ _ _//_ _//C _ T _//_ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ T _ _ _//_ _ _ _ R _ _ R.
~H _ _ _ _ _ _ T _//T _ _ _ _

No - V


----------



## Sunny (Aug 5, 2019)

S  ?


----------



## debodun (Aug 5, 2019)

_//H _ _ _//S T _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _//_ H _ _ _ S _ _ H _ R S//_ _ _ //_ _ _ _//C _ T S.   T H _//W _ S _ _ _//_ _//C _ T S//_ S//_ _ _ _ _ _ T _ _ _//S _ _ _ R _ _ R.
~H _ _ _ _ _ _ T _//T _ _ _ _

No - V


----------



## Sunny (Aug 5, 2019)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Aug 5, 2019)

_//H _ _ _//S T _ _ _ _ _//_ _ N _//_ H _ _ _ S _ _ H _ R S//_ N _ //_ _ N _//C _ T S.   T H _//W _ S _ _ _//_ _//C _ T S//_ S//_ N _ _ _ _ T _ _ _//S _ _ _ R _ _ R.
~H _ _ _ _ _ _ T _//T _ _ N _

No - V


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 5, 2019)

*G please?*


----------



## debodun (Aug 5, 2019)

_//H _ _ _//S T _ _ _ _ _//_ _ N _//_ H _ _ _ S _ _ H _ R S//_ N _ //_ _ N _//C _ T S.   T H _//W _ S _ _ _//_ _//C _ T S//_ S//_ N _ _ _ _ T _ _ _//S _ _ _ R _ _ R.
~H _ _ _ _ _ _ T _//T _ _ N _

No - V G


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 5, 2019)

*D please?*


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 5, 2019)

P please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 5, 2019)

L ?


----------



## debodun (Aug 6, 2019)

_//H _ _ _//S T _ D _ _ D//_ _ N _//P H _ L _ S _ P H _ R S//_ N D //_ _ N _//C _ T S.   T H _//W _ S D _ _//_ _//C _ T S//_ S//_ N _ _ _ _ T _ L _//S _ _ _ R _ _ R.
~H _ P P _ L _ T _//T _ _ N _

No - V G


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 6, 2019)

B please?


----------



## debodun (Aug 6, 2019)

_//H _ _ _//S T _ D _ _ D//_ _ N _//P H _ L _ S _ P H _ R S//_ N D //_ _ N _//C _ T S.   T H _//W _ S D _ _//_ _//C _ T S//_ S//_ N _ _ _ _ T _ L _//S _ P _ R _ _ R.
~H _ P P _ L _ T _//T _ _ N _

No - V G B


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 6, 2019)

*F please?*


----------



## debodun (Aug 6, 2019)

_//H _ _ _//S T _ D _ _ D//_ _ N _//P H _ L _ S _ P H _ R S//_ N D //_ _ N _//C _ T S.   T H _//W _ S D _ _//_ F//C _ T S//_ S//_ N F _ _ _ T _ L _//S _ P _ R _ _ R.
~H _ P P _ L _ T _//T _ _ N _

No - V G B


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 6, 2019)

M ?


----------



## debodun (Aug 6, 2019)

_//H _ _ _//S T _ D _ _ D//M _ N _//P H _ L _ S _ P H _ R S//_ N D //M _ N _//C _ T S.   T H _//W _ S D _ M//_ F//C _ T S//_ S//_ N F _ _ _ T _ L _//S _ P _ R _ _ R.
~H _ P P _ L _ T _//T _ _ N _

No - V G B


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 6, 2019)

*Y please*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 6, 2019)

Sure there is no V?  Second word?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 7, 2019)

Bump


----------



## debodun (Aug 7, 2019)

Oops!!

_//H _ V _//S T _ D _ _ D//M _ N _//P H _ L _ S _ P H _ R S//_ N D //M _ N _//C _ T S.   T H _//W _ S D _ M//_ F//C _ T S//_ S//_ N F _ N _ T _ L _//S _ P _ R _ _ R.
~H _ P P _ L _ T _//T _ _ N _

No - G B


----------



## Pinky (Aug 7, 2019)

Cg asked for Y


----------



## debodun (Aug 7, 2019)

_//H _ V _//S T _ D _ _ D//M _ N Y//P H _ L _ S _ P H _ R S//_ N D //M _ N Y//C _ T S.   T H _//W _ S D _ M//_ F//C _ T S//_ S//_ N F _ N _ T _ L Y//S _ P _ R _ _ R.
~H _ P P _ L Y T _//T _ _ N _

No - G B


----------



## Pinky (Aug 7, 2019)

I know the quote, but not the quote source


----------



## Sunny (Aug 7, 2019)

"I have studied many philosophers and many cats.  The wisdom of cats is infinitely superior."  Hippolyte ( something)


----------



## debodun (Aug 7, 2019)

You are correct, Sunny. And his last name is Taine.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 7, 2019)

Thanks, Deb!  I put in the "something" part because it looked like we were out of consonants, and I didn't know any Hippolytes and figured neither did anyone else! 

" _  _  _ //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _ //

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _ ' _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _ . "  ~  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _   _  _


----------



## debodun (Aug 7, 2019)

Sunny said:


> I put in the "something" part because it looked like we were out of consonants,



Aren't vowels allowed?


----------



## debodun (Aug 7, 2019)

T?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 7, 2019)

No vowels allowed in the Guess games.

" T  _  _ //  T  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  T  _  //  _  _  T  _  _  _  //  _  T  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  T  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _ //

_  _  T  _  _  //  _  _  _ ' _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _ . "  ~  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _   _  _ 

Yes: T


----------



## debodun (Aug 7, 2019)

N?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 7, 2019)

*H please?*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 7, 2019)

No, vowels aren't allowed, Deb.

S please.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 7, 2019)

W ?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 7, 2019)

" T  H  _ //  T  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  W _  T  H  //  _  _  T  _  _  _  //  _  T  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  S  //  T  H  _  T  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  S _  _  //  _  _  _  S //

_  _  T  _  _  //  _  _  _ ' _  _  //  H  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _ . "  ~  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _

Yes: T H W S


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 7, 2019)

*B please?*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 8, 2019)

" T  H  _ //  T  _  _  _  B  _  _  //  W _  T  H  //  _  _  T  _  _  _  //  _  T  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  S  //  T  H  _  T  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  S _  _  //  _  _  _  S //

_  _  T  _  _  //  _  _  _ ' _  _  //  H  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _ . "  ~  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _

Yes: T H W S B


----------



## debodun (Aug 8, 2019)

N?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 8, 2019)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 8, 2019)

" T  H  _ //  T  R  _  _  B  _  _  //  W _  T  H  //  _  _  T  _  N  _  //  _  T  _  _  _  _  N  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  S  //  T  H  _  T  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  R  //  S _  _  //  _  _  _  S //

_  _  T  _  R  //  _  _  _ ' R  _  //  H  _  N  _  R  _  //  _  _  _  _  N . "  ~  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  R

Yes: T H W S B N R


----------



## debodun (Aug 8, 2019)

D?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 8, 2019)

" T  H  _ //  T  R  _  _  B  _  _  //  W _  T  H  //  _  _  T  _  N  _  //  _  T  _  _  _  _  N  //  _  _  _  D  //  _  S  //  T  H  _  T  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  R  //  S _  _  //  D  _  _  S //

_  _  T  _  R  //  _  _  _ ' R  _  //  H  _  N  _  R  _  //  _  _  _  _  N . "  ~  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  R

Yes: T H W S B N R D


----------



## debodun (Aug 8, 2019)

C?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 8, 2019)

*L please?*


----------



## debodun (Aug 8, 2019)

The trouble with eating Italian food is that five or six hours later, you're hungry again. George Miller.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 8, 2019)

Sorry, Deb, close but no cigar.

" T  H  _ //  T  R  _  _  B  L  _  //  W _  T  H  //  _  _  T  _  N  _  //  _  T  _  L  _  _  N  //  _  _  _  D  //  _  S  //  T  H  _  T  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  R  //  S _  _  //  D  _  _  S //

L  _  T  _  R  //  _  _  _ ' R  _  //  H  _  N  _  R  _  //  _  _  _  _  N . "  ~  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  L  L  _  R

Yes: T H W S B N R D 

No C


----------



## debodun (Aug 8, 2019)

The trouble with eating Italian food is that five or six DAYS later, you're hungry again. George Miller.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 8, 2019)

Yes!  ("Days" is kind of the punch line in this one, right?  And very true.)


----------



## debodun (Aug 8, 2019)

_//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _//_ _//_ _ _//_ _ _//_ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _//_ _ _//_ _ _ _//_ _ _//_ _ _ _ _. ~ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Aug 8, 2019)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Aug 8, 2019)

_//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ N//_ _//_ N _//_ _ _//_ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _//_ _ N _ _//_ _ _ N//_ _ _//_ _ _ _//_ _ N//_ _ _ N _. ~ _ _ N _//_ _ _ N _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 8, 2019)

*T please?*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 8, 2019)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Aug 9, 2019)

_//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ N//_ _//_ N _//_ _ _//_ _ _ _ _//_ _ R _//_ _ N _ _//T _ _ N//_ _ _//_ _ _ _//_ _ N//_ _ _ N _. ~ _ _ N _//T _ R N _ R


----------



## Pinky (Aug 9, 2019)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 9, 2019)

C ?


----------



## debodun (Aug 9, 2019)

_//S _ C C _ S S _ _ _//_ _ N//_ S//_ N _//_ _ _//_ _ _ _ S//_ _ R _//_ _ N _ _//T _ _ N//_ _ S//_ _ _ _//C _ N//S _ _ N _. ~ _ _ N _//T _ R N _ R


----------



## Sunny (Aug 9, 2019)

"A successful man is one who makes more money than his wife can spend."  (Lana Turner?)


----------



## debodun (Aug 9, 2019)

Sunny strikes again!


----------



## Sunny (Aug 9, 2019)

"_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _ //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //

_  _  _ ' _  //  _  _  _  _ . "  (You've probably never heard of the author, so I'll leave it blank.)


----------



## debodun (Aug 9, 2019)

S?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 9, 2019)

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 9, 2019)

*R please?*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 9, 2019)

"_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  T  _  _  _  _  _  S //  _  R  _ //  S  _  _  T  //  T  _  //  _  _  S  _  _  _  _  T  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //

_  _  _ ' T  //  _  _  T  _ . "


----------



## debodun (Aug 9, 2019)

N?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 9, 2019)

"_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  T  _  _  _  _  N  S //  _  R  _ //  S  _  N  T  //  T  _  //  _  _  S  _  _  N  _  T  _  N  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //

_  _  N ' T  //  _  _  T  _ . "


----------



## debodun (Aug 9, 2019)

H?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 9, 2019)

"_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  T  _  _  _  _  N  S //  _  R  _ //  S  _  N  T  //  T  _  //  _  _  S  H  _  N  _  T  _  N  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  H  _  //

_  _  N ' T  //  _  _  T  _ .


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 9, 2019)

*Y please?*


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 10, 2019)

D please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 10, 2019)

"_  _  D  //  _  _  _  _  T  _  _  _  _  N  S //  _  R  _ //  S  _  N  T  //  T  _  //  _  _  S  H  _  N  _  T  _  N  //  _  Y  //  _  _  _  D  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  H  _  //

D  _  N ' T  //  _  _  T  _ .


----------



## debodun (Aug 10, 2019)

Bad politicians are sent to Washington by good people who don't vote. 
William E. Simon


----------



## Sunny (Aug 10, 2019)

That's it, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Aug 10, 2019)

_ _ _ _ _//_ _//_ _ _//_ _ _//_ _ _//_ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _. ~ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 10, 2019)

Let's try "T" please Deb?


----------



## debodun (Aug 10, 2019)

_ _ _ _ _//_ _//_ _ _//_ _ _//_ _ _//_ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _. ~ _ _ _ T _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 10, 2019)

S please


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 10, 2019)

an N?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 10, 2019)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 10, 2019)

*H please?*


----------



## debodun (Aug 11, 2019)

_ _ _ _ _//_S//_ _ R//_ _ _//_ N _//S _ _ _ _//_ H _ _ _ R _ N. ~ _ _ S T _ N//H _ _ _ _ _ N


----------



## Sunny (Aug 11, 2019)

L ?


----------



## debodun (Aug 11, 2019)

_ L _ _ _//_S//_ _ R//_ _ _//_ N _//S _ _ L L//_ H _ L _ R _ N. ~ _ _ S T _ N//H _ _ _ _ _ N


----------



## Sunny (Aug 11, 2019)

K ?


----------



## debodun (Aug 11, 2019)

_ L _ _ _//_S//_ _ R//_ _ _//_ N _//S _ _ L L//_ H _ L _ R _ N. ~ _ _ S T _ N//H _ _ _ _ _ N

No - K


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 11, 2019)

*D please?*


----------



## debodun (Aug 11, 2019)

_ L _ _ _//_S//_ _ R//_ _ D//_ N D//S _ _ L L//_ H _ L D R _ N. ~ D _ S T _ N//H _ _ _ _ _ N

No - K


----------



## Sunny (Aug 11, 2019)

M ?


----------



## debodun (Aug 11, 2019)

_ L _ M _//_S//_ _ R//_ _ D//_ N D//S M _ L L//_ H _ L D R _ N. ~ D _ S T _ N//H _ _ _ M _ N

No - K


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 11, 2019)

*F please?*


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 11, 2019)

*Blame is for God and small children.  Dustin Hoffman*


----------



## debodun (Aug 11, 2019)

Citygirl got it.


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 11, 2019)

*Thanks Deb!

_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ .~~~~~~_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## debodun (Aug 11, 2019)

R?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 11, 2019)

*Thanks Deb!

 _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ R _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ .~~~~~~_ _ _ _ //R _ _ _ R _  *


----------



## Sunny (Aug 11, 2019)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 11, 2019)

*Thanks Deb!

 _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ T // _ _ _ R _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ // T _ _ _ _ _ _ _ .~~~~~~_ _ _ _ //R _ _ _ R _ 

Y: R,T,*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 11, 2019)

H ?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 11, 2019)

*Thanks Deb!

_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ H _ T // _ _ _ R _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ // T H _ _ _ _ _ _ .~~~~~~_ _ _ _ //R _ _ _ R _ 

 Y: R,T,H,*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 11, 2019)

S ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 11, 2019)

B ?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 11, 2019)

*Thanks Deb!

_ //S _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //B _ // S _ _ _ _ _ //_ H _ T // _ _ _ R _ _ _ _ // _ _ S _ // _ S // T H _ _ _ _ _ _ .~~~~~~_ _ _ _ //R _ _ _ R S

Y: R,T,H,S,B *


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 12, 2019)

P please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 12, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 12, 2019)

*Thanks Deb!

_ //S _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //B _ // S _ _ _ N _ //_ H _ T // _ _ _ R _ _ N _ // _ _ S _ // _ S // T H _ N _ _ N _ .~~~~~~_ _ _ N //R _ _ _ R S

 Y: R,T,H,S,B 
N: P, Sorry*


----------



## debodun (Aug 12, 2019)

K?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 12, 2019)

*Thanks Deb!

_ //S _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //B _ // S _ _ _ N _ //_ H _ T // _ _ _ R _ _ N _ // _ _ S _ // _ S // T H _ N K _ N _ .~~~~~~_ _ _ N //R _ _ _ R S

Y: R,T,H,S,N,B,K 
N: P, Sorry*


----------



## debodun (Aug 12, 2019)

I succeed by saying what everyone else is thinking.
Joan Rivers


----------



## Sunny (Aug 12, 2019)

J ?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 12, 2019)

I'll give it to you Deb., but the word succeed is past tense.


----------



## debodun (Aug 12, 2019)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _//_ _//_ _ _ _ _ _//_//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _//_ _ _//_ _//_ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _. ~
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 12, 2019)

*S please?*


----------



## debodun (Aug 12, 2019)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ S _ _ S//_ _//_ _ _ _ _ _//_//_ _ _ _ _ S _ _ _ _ _//_ _ S _//_ _ _ _ _//_ _ _//_ _//_ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _//_ _ S _ _ _ _ _ _ _ S. ~
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ S S _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 12, 2019)

*T please?*


----------



## debodun (Aug 12, 2019)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ S _ _ S//T _//_ _ _ _ _ _//_//_ _ _ _ _ S _ _ _ _ _//_ _ S T//_ _ _ _ _//_ _ T//T _//_ _//_ _ _ _ _ T _ _ _ _//_ _//_ _ S _ _ _ _ T _ _ S. ~
_ _ _ T _ _ _ _//_ _ S S _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 12, 2019)

*N please?*


----------



## debodun (Aug 12, 2019)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ S _ _ S//T _//_ _ _ _ _ _//_//_ _ _ _ _ S _ _ _ _ _//_ _ S T//_ _ _ _ N//N _ T//T _//_ _//_ _ _ _ _ T _ N _ _//_ _//_ _ S _ _ _ _ T _ _ S. ~
_ _ _ T _ _ N _//_ _ S S _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 12, 2019)

*R please?*


----------



## debodun (Aug 12, 2019)

_ _ _ _ _ _ R//_ _ S _ _ S//T _//_ _ _ _ _ _//_//_ _ _ _ _ S _ _ _ _ R//_ _ S T//_ _ _ R N//N _ T//T _//_ _//_ R _ _ _ T _ N _ _//_ _//_ _ S _ R _ _ T _ _ S. ~
_ _ R T _ _ N _//R _ S S _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 12, 2019)

L please


----------



## debodun (Aug 12, 2019)

_ _ _ _ _ _ R//_ _ S _ _ S//T _//_ _ _ _ _ _//_//_ _ _ L _ S _ _ _ _ R//_ _ S T//L _ _ R N//N _ T//T _//_ _//_ R _ _ _ T _ N _ _//_ _//_ _ S _ R _ _ T _ _ S. ~
_ _ R T _ _ N _//R _ S S _ L L


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 12, 2019)

*M please*


----------



## debodun (Aug 12, 2019)

_ _ _ _ _ _ R//_ _ S _ _ S//T _//_ _ _ _ M _//_//_ _ _ L _ S _ _ _ _ R//M _ S T//L _ _ R N//N _ T//T _//_ _//_ R _ _ _ T _ N _ _//_ _//_ _ S _ R _ _ T _ _ S. ~
_ _ R T _ _ N _//R _ S S _ L L


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 12, 2019)

*B please?*


----------



## debodun (Aug 12, 2019)

_ _ _ _ _ _ R//_ _ S _ _ S//T _//B _ _ _ M _//_//_ _ _ L _ S _ _ _ _ R//M _ S T//L _ _ R N//N _ T//T _//B _//_ R _ _ _ T _ N _ _//_ _//_ B S _ R _ _ T _ _ S. ~
B _ R T _ _ N _//R _ S S _ L L


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 12, 2019)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (Aug 12, 2019)

_ _ _ _ _ _ R//_ _ S _ _ S//T _//B _ _ _ M _//_//_ _ _ L _ S _ _ _ _ R//M _ S T//L _ _ R N//N _ T//T _//B _//_ R _ _ _ T _ N _ D//_ _//_ B S _ R D _ T _ _ S. ~
B _ R T _ _ N D//R _ S S _ L L


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 12, 2019)

C ?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 12, 2019)

"Whoever wishes to become a philosopher must learn not to be frightened of absurdities."  Bertrand Russell


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 12, 2019)

Oops


----------



## debodun (Aug 13, 2019)

Sunny is correct.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 13, 2019)

" _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _ ' _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //


_  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  . "  ~  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Aug 13, 2019)

N?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 13, 2019)

*T please?*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 13, 2019)

" T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  T  _  _  _  //  T  _  //  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _ ' _  _  //  _  _  _  T  _  N  _  //


_  _  _  //  T  _  _  //  _  T  _  _  _  //  T  _  //  _  _  _  _  . "  ~  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _ 

Yes: T N

(CG, you hit the jackpot with T!)


----------



## debodun (Aug 13, 2019)

R?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 13, 2019)

" T  _  _  //  _  N  _  _  //  T  _  _  _  //  T  _  //  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _ ' R  _  //  _  _  _  T  _  N  _  //


_  _  R  //  T  _  _  //  _  T  _  _  _  //  T  _  //  _  _  _  _  . "  ~  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _

Yes: T N R

(Added another N)


----------



## debodun (Aug 13, 2019)

B?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 13, 2019)

*H please?*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 13, 2019)

" T  H  _  //  _  N  _  _  //  T  _  _  _  //  T  _  //  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  H  _  _  _  //  _  _  _ ' R  _  //  _  _  _  T  _  N  _  //


_  _  R  //  T  H  _  //  _  T  _  _  _  //  T  _  //  _  _  _  _  . "  ~  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  H  _  _  _

Yes: T N R
No B


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 13, 2019)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 13, 2019)

" T  H  _  //  _  N  _  _  //  T  _  _  _  //  T  _  //  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  H  _  _  _  //  _  _  _ ' R  _  //  _  _  _  T  _  N  G  //


_  _  R  //  T  H  _  //  _  T  _  _  _  //  T  _  //  _  _  _  _  . "  ~  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  H  _  _  _

Yes: T N R G
No B


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 13, 2019)

Y please?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 14, 2019)

" T  H  _  //  _  N  _  Y  //  T  _  _  _  //  T  _  //  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  H  _  _  _  //  Y  _  _ ' R  _  //  _  _  _  T  _  N  G  //


_  _  R  //  T  H  _  //  _  T  _  _  _  //  T  _  //  _  _  _  _  . "  ~  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  H  _  _  _

Yes: T N R G Y
No B


----------



## debodun (Aug 14, 2019)

S?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 14, 2019)

L please

BTW: I haven't seen Pinky for a while. Hope she isn't sick!


----------



## Sunny (Aug 14, 2019)

" T  H  _  //  _  N  L  Y  //  T  _  _  _  //  T  _  //  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  S  //  _  H  _  L  _  //  Y  _  _ ' R  _  //  _  _  _  T  _  N  G  //


_  _  R  //  T  H  _  //  S  T  _  _  _  //  T  _  //  _  _  _  _  . "  ~  _  _  L  _  _  //  _  H  _  L  _

Yes: T N R G Y S L
No B


----------



## debodun (Aug 14, 2019)

D?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 14, 2019)

" T  H  _  //  _  N  L  Y  //  T  _  _  _  //  T  _  //  _  _  T  //  D  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  D  //  _  S  //  _  H  _  L  _  //  Y  _  _ ' R  _  //  _  _  _  T  _  N  G  //


_  _  R  //  T  H  _  //  S  T  _  _  _  //  T  _  //  _  _  _  _  . "  ~  _  _  L  _  _  //  _  H  _  L  D

Yes: T N R G Y S L D
No B


----------



## debodun (Aug 14, 2019)

The only time to eat diet food is while you're waiting for the steak to cook. Julia Child


----------



## Sunny (Aug 14, 2019)

Correct, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Aug 14, 2019)

_//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _//_ _ _//_ _//_ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _. ~ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Aug 14, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 14, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 15, 2019)

C please


----------



## debodun (Aug 15, 2019)

_//_ _ _ C _ _ _ _//_ N _//_ _ N _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _//_ _ _//_ _//T _ _//C _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _//_ _ _ _ _ T _ _ _ T _. ~ _ _ N _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Aug 15, 2019)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Aug 15, 2019)

_//_ R _ C _ _ _ _//_ N _//_ _ N _ R _ _ _ _//_ _ _//_ _ _//_ _//T _ _//C _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _//_ _ _ _ R T _ _ _ T _. ~ _ _ N _ _ R


----------



## Sunny (Aug 15, 2019)

Y ?


----------



## debodun (Aug 15, 2019)

_//_ R _ C _ _ _ _//_ N _//_ _ N _ R _ _ _ _//_ _ _//_ _ _//_ _//T _ _//C _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _//_ _ _ _ R T _ _ _ T Y. ~ _ _ N _ _ R


----------



## Sunny (Aug 15, 2019)

D ?


----------



## debodun (Aug 15, 2019)

_//_ R _ C _ _ _ _//_ N D//_ _ N _ R _ _ _ _//_ _ D//_ _ _//_ _//T _ _//C _ _ _ D _ _ _ D//_ _//_ _ _ _ R T _ _ _ T Y. ~ _ _ N D _ R


----------



## Sunny (Aug 15, 2019)

H ?


----------



## debodun (Aug 15, 2019)

_//_ R _ C _ _ _ _//_ N D//H _ N _ R _ _ _ _//_ _ D//_ _ _//_ _//T H _//C H _ _ D _ _ _ D//_ _//_ _ _ _ R T _ _ _ T Y. ~ _ _ N D _ R


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 15, 2019)

*L please?*


----------



## debodun (Aug 15, 2019)

_//_ R _ C _ _ _ L//_ N D//H _ N _ R _ _ L _//_ L D//_ _ _//_ _//T H _//C H _ L D _ _ _ D//_ _//_ _ _ _ R T _ L _ T Y. ~ _ _ N D _ R


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 15, 2019)

P ?


----------



## debodun (Aug 15, 2019)

_//_ R _ C _ _ _ L//_ N D//H _ N _ R _ _ L _//_ L D//_ _ _//_ _//T H _//C H _ L D _ _ _ D//_ _//_ _ _ _ R T _ L _ T Y. ~ P _ N D _ R


----------



## Sunny (Aug 15, 2019)

F ?

Missing H?


----------



## debodun (Aug 15, 2019)

_//_ R _ C _ F _ L//_ N D//H _ N _ R _ _ L _//_ L D//_ _ _//_ _//T H _//C H _ L D H _ _ D//_ F//_ _ _ _ R T _ L _ T Y. ~ P _ N D _ R


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 15, 2019)

W please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 15, 2019)

G ?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 15, 2019)

*B please?*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 16, 2019)

"A graceful and honorable old age is the childhood of immortality."  Pindar


----------



## debodun (Aug 16, 2019)

Sunny strikes again!


----------



## Sunny (Aug 16, 2019)

" _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  ;  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ . "


----------



## debodun (Aug 16, 2019)

N?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 16, 2019)

" _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  N  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  N  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  ;  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //

_  _  N  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ . " 

Yes: N


----------



## debodun (Aug 16, 2019)

T?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 16, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 16, 2019)

" T  _  //  S  T  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  S  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  N  _  //  _  _  _  S  _  N  //  _  S  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  S  _  ;  //  T  _  //  S  T  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //

_  _  N  _  //  _  S  //  _  _  S  _  _  _  _  _ . "

Yes: N S T


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 16, 2019)

*D please?*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 17, 2019)

" T  _  //  S  T  _  _  _  //  _  D  _  _  S  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  N  _  //  _  _  _  S  _  N  //  _  S  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  S  _  ;  //  T  _  //  S  T  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //

_  _  N  _  //  _  S  //  _  _  S  _  _  _  _  _ . "

Yes: N S T D


----------



## debodun (Aug 17, 2019)

P?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 17, 2019)

" T  _  //  S  T  _  _  _  //  _  D  _  _  S  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  N  _  //  P  _  _  S  _  N  //  _  S  //  P  _  _  _  _  _  _  S  _  ;  //  T  _  //  S  T  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //

_  _  N  _  //  _  S  //  _  _  S  _  _  _  _  _ . "

Yes: N S T D P


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 17, 2019)

*R please?*


----------



## debodun (Aug 17, 2019)

L?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 17, 2019)

" T  _  //  S  T  _  _  L  //  _  D  _  _  S  //  _  R  _  _  //  _  N  _  //  P  _  R  S  _  N  //  _  S  //  P  L  _  _  _  _ R _  S  _  ;  //  T  _  //  S  T  _  _  L  //  _  R  _  _  //

_  _  N  _  //  _  S  //  R  _  S  _  _  R  _  _ . "

Yes: N S T D P R L

(Deb, please check the other Guess games.  We're waiting for you in a couple of them.)


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 17, 2019)

*G please?*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 18, 2019)

T  _  //  S  T  _  _  L  //  _  D  _  _  S  //  _  R  _  _  //  _  N  _  //  P  _  R  S  _  N  //  _  S  //  P  L  _  G  _  _ R _  S  _  ;  //  T  _  //  S  T  _  _  L  //  _  R  _  _  //

_  _  N  _  //  _  S  //  R  _  S  _  _  R  _  _ . "

Yes: N S T D P R L G


----------



## debodun (Aug 18, 2019)

To steal ideas from one person is plagiarism; to steal from many is research.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 18, 2019)

Correct!


----------



## debodun (Aug 18, 2019)

_ _ _ _//_ _ _//_ _ _ _//_ _//_ _ _//_ _ _//_ _ // _ _ _//_ _ _ _,// _ _ _//_ //_ _ _ _//_ _ _//_ _ _ _//_ _.  ~ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _//_.//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Aug 18, 2019)

S please


----------



## debodun (Aug 18, 2019)

_ _ _ _//_ _ _//_ _ _ _//_ _//_ _ _//_ _ _//_ _ //_ _ _ _//_ _ _ _,// _ _ _//_ //_ _ _ _//_ _ _//_ _ _ _//_ _.  ~ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _//_.//_ _ _ S _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Aug 18, 2019)

T please


----------



## debodun (Aug 18, 2019)

_ _ _ _//_ _ _//_ _ _ _//T _//T _ _//_ _ _//_ _ //_ _ _ _//_ _ _ _,//T _ _//_ //_ _ _ T//_ _ _//_ _ _ _//_ _.  ~ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _//_.//_ _ _ S _ _ _ _ T


----------



## Sunny (Aug 18, 2019)

R ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 18, 2019)

N please


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 18, 2019)

H ?


----------



## debodun (Aug 18, 2019)

_ H _ N//_ _ _//_ _ _ _//T _//T H _//_ N _//_ _ //_ _ _ R//R _ _ _,//T _ _//_ //_ N _ T//_ N _//H _ N _//_ N.  ~ _ R _ N _ _ _ _//_.//R _ _ S _ _ _ _ T


----------



## Pinky (Aug 18, 2019)

L please


----------



## debodun (Aug 18, 2019)

_ H _ N//_ _ _//_ _ _ _//T _//T H _//_ N _//_ _ //_ _ _ R//R _ _ _,//T _ _//_ //_ N _ T//_ N _//H _ N _//_ N.  ~ _ R _ N _ L _ _//_.//R _ _ S _ _ _ L T


----------



## Pinky (Aug 18, 2019)

W please


----------



## debodun (Aug 18, 2019)

W H _ N//_ _ _//_ _ _ _//T _//T H _//_ N _//_ _ //_ _ _ R//R _ _ _,//T _ _//_ //_ N _ T//_ N _//H _ N _//_ N.  ~ _ R _ N _ L _ _//_.//R _ _ S _ _ _ L T


----------



## Sunny (Aug 18, 2019)

Y ?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 18, 2019)

*D please?*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 19, 2019)

"When you come to the end of your rope, tie a knot and hang on." Franklin D. Roosevelt


----------



## debodun (Aug 19, 2019)

Sunny is right.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 19, 2019)

" _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _ . //  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ , //

_  _  _ ' _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _ . "


----------



## debodun (Aug 19, 2019)

T?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 19, 2019)

*S please?*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 19, 2019)

N please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 19, 2019)

" _  _  _  _  //  _  S  //  N  _  T  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  T  _  _  _ . //  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  S  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  S  _  _  _  //  _  T  //  _  _  _  N  _  _  _  T , //

_  _  _ ' _  _  //  _  _  _  N  _ . "

Yes: S N T


----------



## Pinky (Aug 19, 2019)

H please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 19, 2019)

" _  _  _  _  //  _  S  //  N  _  T  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  T  _  _  _ . //  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  S  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  S  H _  _  //  _  T  //  _  _  _  N  _  _  H  T , //

_  _  _ ' _  _  //  _  _  _  N  _ . "

Yes: S N T H


----------



## Pinky (Aug 19, 2019)

W please


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 19, 2019)

*G please?*


----------



## debodun (Aug 19, 2019)

L?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 19, 2019)

" L  _  _  _  //  _  S  //  N  _  T  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  T  _  L  _ . //  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  L  _  S  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  S  H _  _  //  _  T  //  _  _  _  N  _  G  H  T , //

_  _  _ ' _  _  //  _  _  _  N  _ . "

Yes: S N T H G L

No: W


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 19, 2019)

F please


----------



## debodun (Aug 19, 2019)

D?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 19, 2019)

" L  _  F  _  //  _  S  //  N  _  T  //  _  //  F  _  _  _  _  //  T  _  L  _ . //  _  F  //  _  _  _  //  L  _  S  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  S  H _  _  //  _  T  //  _  _  D  N  _  G  H  T , //

_  _  _ ' _  _  //  D  _  _  N  _ . "

Yes: S N T H G L D F

No: W


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 19, 2019)

*Y please?*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 19, 2019)

" L  _  F  _  //  _  S  //  N  _  T  //  _  //  F  _  _  _  Y  //  T  _  L  _ . //  _  F  //  Y  _  _  //  L  _  S  _  //  Y  _  _  _  //  S  H _  _  //  _  T  //  _  _  D  N  _  G  H  T , //

Y_ _ ' _ _ // D _ _ N _ . "

Yes: S N T H G L D F Y

No: W






Quote Reply 

Report Edit


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 19, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 19, 2019)

M please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 20, 2019)

" L  _  F  _  //  _  S  //  N  _  T  //  _  //  F  _  _  R  Y  //  T  _  L  _ . //  _  F  //  Y  _  _  //  L  _  S  _  //  Y  _  _  R  //  S  H _  _  //  _  T  //  M  _  D  N  _  G  H  T , //

Y_ _ ' R _ // D R _ N _ . "

Yes: S N T H G L D F Y R M

No: W


----------



## debodun (Aug 20, 2019)

Life is not a fairy tale. If you lose your shoe at midnight, you're drunk.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 20, 2019)

That's it, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Aug 20, 2019)

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _//_ _ _ //_ _ //_ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _.    ~_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 20, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## debodun (Aug 20, 2019)

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ T //T _ _ //T _ _ T _ //_ _ T //_ _ //T _ _//_ _ _ //_ _ //_ //_ _ _ _ //_ T _ _ _.    ~_ _ _ _ //T _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 20, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## debodun (Aug 20, 2019)

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ T //T H _ //T _ _ T H //_ _ T //_ _ //T _H_//_ _ _ //_ _ //_ //_ _ _ _ //_ T _ _ _.    ~_ _ _ _ //T _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 20, 2019)

Let's try "S" Deb.


----------



## debodun (Aug 20, 2019)

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ T //T H _ //T _ _ T H //_ _ T //_ _ //T _H_//_ _ _ //_ _ //_ //_ _ _ _ //S T _ _ _.    ~_ _ _ _ //T _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 20, 2019)

*W please*


----------



## debodun (Aug 20, 2019)

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ T //T H _ //T _ _ T H //_ _ T //_ _ //T _H_//W _ _ //_ _ //_ //_ _ _ _ //S T _ _ _.    ~_ _ _ _ //T W _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 20, 2019)

*N please*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 20, 2019)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Aug 21, 2019)

N _ _ _ R //_ _ T //T H _ //T R _ T H //_ _ T //_ N //T H_//W _ _ //_ _ //_ //_ _ _ _ //S T _ R _.    ~_ _ R _ //T W _ _ N


----------



## Sunny (Aug 21, 2019)

Never let the truth get in the way of a good story.  Mark Twain


----------



## debodun (Aug 21, 2019)

Sunny gets it again.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 21, 2019)

" _  _ '  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  . "  //  ~ _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Aug 21, 2019)

L?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 21, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 21, 2019)

" _  _ '  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ //  _  _  _  //  _  R  _  _  _  R  _ . "  //  ~ _  _  R  _  L  _  _  _  //  _  _  R  _  _  _  _  R


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 21, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 21, 2019)

" _  _ '  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  S //  _  _  _  //  _  R  _  _  _  R  S . "  //  ~ _  _  R  _  L  _  _  _  //  S  _  R  _  _  _  _  R


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 21, 2019)

*W please*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 22, 2019)

" W  _ '  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  S //  _  _  _  //  _  R  _  _  _  R  S . "  //  ~ _  _  R  _  L  _  _  _  //  S  _  R  _  _  _  _  R


----------



## debodun (Aug 22, 2019)

V?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 22, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 22, 2019)

" W  _ '  V  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  T  _  _  _  _  _  T  S //  _  _  _  //  _  R  _  _  _  R  S . "  //  ~ _  _  R  _  L  _  _  _  //  S  _  R  V  _  V  _  R


----------



## debodun (Aug 22, 2019)

G?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 22, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 22, 2019)

N please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 22, 2019)

W  _ '  V  _  //  H  _  _  //  _  N  _  _  G  H  //  _  _  //  T  H  _  _  G  H  T  S //  _  N  _  //  _  R  _  _  _  R  S . "  //  ~ _  _  R  _  L  _  N  _  //  S  _  R  V  _  V  _  R


----------



## Pinky (Aug 22, 2019)

P please


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 22, 2019)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 23, 2019)

Will be out of town for 3 days. Somebody else may want to start a new one in my absence.


----------



## debodun (Aug 23, 2019)

We've had enough of thoughts and prayers. Parkland survivor.


----------



## debodun (Aug 23, 2019)

_ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ ,//_ _ //_ _ //_ _ _,//_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _.  
~_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Aug 23, 2019)

Have fun, Sunny!

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 23, 2019)

*Enjoy your trip Sunny & be safe!

Let's try an S please, Deb!*


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 24, 2019)

bump


----------



## Pinky (Aug 24, 2019)

Yoo Hoo, Deb!


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 25, 2019)

BUMP


----------



## debodun (Aug 25, 2019)

_ _ T //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ ,//_ _ //_ _ //_ _ _,//T _ _ //_ _ _ T _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //T _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ //_ _ T //T _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ T _ _ //_ _ _.  
~_ _ _ T _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Aug 25, 2019)

S please


----------



## debodun (Aug 25, 2019)

_ _ T //_ S //_ _ _ _ _ ,//_ _ //_ _ //_ _ _,//T _ _ //_ _ _ T _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //T _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ //_ _ T //T _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ T _ _ //_ _ _.  
~_ _ S T _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Aug 25, 2019)

R please


----------



## debodun (Aug 25, 2019)

_ _ T //_ S //_ _ _ _ R ,//_ _ //_ _ //_ _ _,//T _ _ //_ _ R T _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //T _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ //_ _ T //T _ _ //_ _ R _ _ _ _ T _ _ //_ _ _.  
~_ _ S T _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Aug 25, 2019)

N please, Deb


----------



## debodun (Aug 25, 2019)

_ _ T //_ S //_ _ N _ R ,//_ _ //_ _ //_ _ N,//T _ _ //_ _ R T _ _ _ _ //_ _ N //T _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _//N _ N _ //_ _ T //T _ _ //_ _ R _ _ _ N T _ _ //_ N _.  
~_ _ S T _ N //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ N


----------



## Pinky (Aug 25, 2019)

G please


----------



## debodun (Aug 25, 2019)

_ _ T //_ S //_ _ N _ R ,//_ _ //_ _ //_ _ N,//T _ _ //_ _ R T _ _ _ _ //_ _ N //T _ _ _ G _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _//N _ N _ //_ _ T //T _ _ //_ _ R _ _ _ N T _ _ //_ N _.  
~_ _ S T _ N //_ _ G _ //_ _ _ _ N


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 25, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## debodun (Aug 25, 2019)

_ _ T //_ S //H _ N _ R ,//_ _ //_ _ //_ _ N,//T H _ //_ _ R T _ _ _ _ //_ _ N //T H _ _ G H //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _//N _ N _ //_ _ T //T H _ //H _ R _ _ _ N T _ _ //_ N _.  
~_ _ S T _ N //H _ G H //_ _ _ _ N


----------



## Pinky (Aug 25, 2019)

C please


----------



## debodun (Aug 25, 2019)

_ _ T //_ S //H _ N _ R ,//_ _ //_ _ //C _ N,//T H _ //_ _ R T _ _ _ _ //_ _ N //T H _ _ G H //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _//N _ N _ //_ _ T //T H _ //H _ R _ _ _ N T _ _ //_ N _.  
~_ _ S T _ N //H _ G H //_ _ _ _ N


----------



## Pinky (Aug 25, 2019)

F please


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 25, 2019)

*P please*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2019)

L ?


----------



## debodun (Aug 26, 2019)

L _ T //_ S //H _ N _ R ,//_ F //_ _ //C _ N,//T H _ //_ _ R T _ _ _ L //_ _ N //T H _ _ G H //_ _ //_ _ L _ _//N _ N _ //_ _ T //T H _ //H _ R _ _ _ N T _ L //_ N _.  
~_ _ S T _ N //H _ G H //_ _ _ _ N 

No - P


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 26, 2019)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (Aug 26, 2019)

L _ T //_ S //H _ N _ R ,//_ F //_ _ //C _ N,//T H _ //_ _ R T _ _ _ L //_ _ N //T H _ _ G H //_ _ //_ _ L _ _//N _ N _ //_ _ T //T H _ //H _ R _ _ _ N T _ L //_ N _.  
~_ _ S T _ N //H _ G H //_ _ D _ N 

No - P


----------



## Pinky (Aug 26, 2019)

W please


----------



## debodun (Aug 26, 2019)

L _ T //_ S //H _ N _ R ,//_ F //W _ //C _ N,//T H _ //_ _ R T _ _ _ L //_ _ N //T H _ _ G H //_ _ //_ _ L _ _//N _ N _ //_ _ T //T H _ //H _ R _ _ _ N T _ L //_ N _.  
~W _ S T _ N //H _ G H //_ _ D _ N 

No - P


----------



## Pinky (Aug 26, 2019)

Z please


----------



## debodun (Aug 26, 2019)

L _ T //_ S //H _ N _ R ,//_ F //W _ //C _ N,//T H _ //_ _ R T _ _ _ L //_ _ N //T H _ _ G H //_ _ //_ _ L _ _//N _ N _ //_ _ T //T H _ //H _ R _ Z _ N T _ L //_ N _.  
~W _ S T _ N //H _ G H //_ _ D _ N 

No - P


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2019)

V ?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 26, 2019)

*M please*


----------



## debodun (Aug 26, 2019)

L _ T //_ S //H _ N _ R ,//_ F //W _ //C _ N,//T H _ //V _ R T _ _ _ L //M _ N //T H _ _ G H //W _ //V _ L _ _//N _ N _ //_ _ T //T H _ //H _ R _ Z _ N T _ L //_ N _.  
~W _ S T _ N //H _ G H //_ _ D _ N 

No - P


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2019)

C ?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 26, 2019)

B please


----------



## debodun (Aug 26, 2019)

L _ T //_ S //H _ N _ R ,//_ F //W _ //C _ N,//T H _ //V _ R T _ C _ L //M _ N //T H _ _ G H //W _ //V _ L _ _//N _ N _ //B _ T //T H _ //H _ R _ Z _ N T _ L //_ N _.  
~W _ S T _ N //H _ G H //_ _ D _ N 

No - P 

Only one consonant left.


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 26, 2019)

*I think I have the quote but am stuck on the author,*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2019)

B ?


----------



## debodun (Aug 27, 2019)

B was guessed already. If you know the quote, post it and I'll consider it a win.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 27, 2019)

"Let us honor if we can the vertical man though we value none but the horizontal one."

I'm curious: what does that mean? Vertical = living, Horizontal = dead?


----------



## debodun (Aug 27, 2019)

Good going, Sunny. Your guess is as good as mine. I thought it meant ambitious vs. lazy. The author is Wystan Hugh Auden


----------



## Sunny (Aug 27, 2019)

OK, let's pick up again on the one I left hanging a few days ago when I went out of town.

W  _ '  V  _  //  H  _  _  //  _  N  _  _  G  H  //  _  _  //  T  H  _  _  G  H  T  S //  _  N  _  //  _  R  _  _  _  R  S . "  //  ~ _  _  R  _  L  _  N  _  //  S  _  R  V  _  V  _  R


----------



## debodun (Aug 27, 2019)

I guessed it Friday.

We've had enough of thoughts and prayers. Parkland survivor.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 27, 2019)

Correct, of course, Deb.


----------



## debodun (Aug 27, 2019)

_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _.    ~_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 27, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 28, 2019)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Aug 28, 2019)

_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ N _ _ _ T _ _ _ _ //_ _ //T _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ N //_ _ //_ _ T T _ _ //_ _ N _ _.    ~_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ N


----------



## Sunny (Aug 28, 2019)

L ?


----------



## debodun (Aug 28, 2019)

_ //_ _ _ L _ _ _ //_ _ N _ _ _ T _ _ _ _ //_ _ //T _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ L _ N //_ _ //L _ T T _ _ //_ _ N _ _.    ~_ _ L _ _ //_ _ L _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ N


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 28, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## debodun (Aug 28, 2019)

_ //_ _ _ L _ _ _ //_ _ N _ _ _ T _ _ _ _ //_ _ //T _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ L _ N //_ _ //L _ T T _ _ //_ _ N _ _.    ~R _ L _ _ //_ _ L _ _ //_ _ _ R _ _ N


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 28, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## debodun (Aug 28, 2019)

_ //_ _ _ L _ _ H //_ _ N _ _ _ T _ _ _ _ //_ _ //T H _ //H _ _ _ _ _ L _ N //_ _ //L _ T T _ _ //_ _ N _ _.    ~R _ L _ H //_ _ L _ _ //_ _ _ R _ _ N


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 28, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Aug 28, 2019)

_ //_ _ _ L _ S H //_ _ N S _ S T _ _ _ _ //_ S //T H _ //H _ _ _ _ _ L _ N //_ _ //L _ T T _ _ //_ _ N _ S.    ~R _ L _ H //_ _ L _ _ //_ _ _ R S _ N


----------



## Sunny (Aug 28, 2019)

"A foolish consistency is the hobgoblin of little minds."  Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 29, 2019)

bump


----------



## Sunny (Aug 29, 2019)

I'll start the next one.

" _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  // _  _ //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _ ,  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ ,// 

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _ . "  ~  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Aug 29, 2019)

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 29, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 29, 2019)

I'll start the next one.

" T  _  _  //  S  _  _  _  _ T  //  _  _  //  S  T  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  S  // T  _ //  _  _ T  //  S  _  _  _  _  _ ,  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  S  T  _  _ ,// 

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _ . "  ~  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _ 

Yes:  S T


----------



## Pinky (Aug 29, 2019)

N please


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 29, 2019)

*H please?*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 29, 2019)

" T  H  _  //  S  _  _  _  _ T  //  _  _  //  S  T  _  _  _  N  _  //  _  _  _  N  _  //  _  S  // T  _ //  _  _ T  //  S  _  _  _  _  _ ,  //  _  _  _  _  //  H  _  N  _  S  T  _  _ ,//

_  N _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _ . "  ~  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _

Yes:  S T H N


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 29, 2019)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 30, 2019)

" T  H  _  //  S  _  _  _  _ T  //  _  _  //  S  T  _  _  _  N  _  //  _  _  _  N  _  //  _  S  // T  _ //  _  _ T  //  S  _  _  _  _  _ ,  //  _  _  _  _  //  H  _  N  _  S  T  _  _ ,//

_  N D  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _ . "  ~  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _

Yes:  S T H N D


----------



## Pinky (Aug 30, 2019)

Y please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 30, 2019)

" T  H  _  //  S  _  _  _  _ T  //  _  _  //  S  T  _  Y  _  N  _  //  Y  _  _  N  _  //  _  S  // T  _ //  _  _ T  //  S  _  _  _  _  Y ,  //  _  _  _  _  //  H  _  N  _  S  T  _  Y ,//

_  N D  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  T  //  Y  _  _  _  //  _  _  _ . "  ~  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _

Yes:  S T H N D Y


----------



## Pinky (Aug 30, 2019)

R please


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 30, 2019)

*L please*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 30, 2019)

" T  H  _  //  S  _  _  R  _ T  //  _  _  //  S  T  _  Y  _  N  _  //  Y  _  _  N  _  //  _  S  // T  _ //  _  _ T  //  S  L  _  _  L  Y ,  //  L  _  _  _  //  H  _  N  _  S  T  L Y ,//

_  N D  //  L  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  T  //  Y  _  _  R  //  _  _  _ . "  ~  L  _  _  _  L  L  _  //  _  _  L  L

Yes:  S T H N D Y L R


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 30, 2019)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 31, 2019)

" T  H  _  //  S  _  _  R  _ T  //  _  _  //  S  T  _  Y  _  N  G  //  Y  _  _  N  G  //  _  S  // T  _ //  _  _ T  //  S  L  _  _  L  Y ,  //  L  _  _  _  //  H  _  N  _  S  T  L Y ,//

_  N D  //  L  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  T  //  Y  _  _  R  //  _  G  _ . "  ~  L  _  _  _  L  L  _  //  _  _  L  L

Yes:  S T H N D Y L R G


----------



## Pinky (Aug 31, 2019)

B please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 31, 2019)

" T  H  _  //  S  _  _  R  _ T  //  _  _  //  S  T  _  Y  _  N  G  //  Y  _  _  N  G  //  _  S  // T  _ //  _  _ T  //  S  L  _  _  L  Y ,  //  L  _  _  _  //  H  _  N  _  S  T  L Y ,//

_  N D  //  L  _  _  //  _  B  _  _  T  //  Y  _  _  R  //  _  G  _ . "  ~  L  _  _  _  L  L  _  //  B  _  L  L

Yes:  S T H N D Y L R G B


----------



## Pinky (Aug 31, 2019)

I'm stuck on one word..

C please


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 31, 2019)

C please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 31, 2019)

" T  H  _  //  S  _  C  R  _ T  //  _  _  //  S  T  _  Y  _  N  G  //  Y  _  _  N  G  //  _  S  // T  _ //  _  _ T  //  S  L  _  _  L  Y ,  //  L  _  _  _  //  H  _  N  _  S  T  L Y ,//

_  N D  //  L  _  _  //  _  B  _  _  T  //  Y  _  _  R  //  _  G  _ . "  ~  L  _  C  _  L  L  _  //  B  _  L  L

Yes:  S T H N D Y L R G B C


----------



## Pinky (Aug 31, 2019)

F please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 31, 2019)

" T  H  _  //  S  _  C  R  _ T  //  _  F //  S  T  _  Y  _  N  G  //  Y  _  _  N  G  //  _  S  // T  _ //  _  _ T  //  S  L  _  _  L  Y ,  //  L  _  _  _  //  H  _  N  _  S  T  L Y ,//

_  N D  //  L  _  _  //  _  B  _  _  T  //  Y  _  _  R  //  _  G  _ . "  ~  L  _  C  _  L  L  _  //  B  _  L  L

Yes:  S T H N D Y L R G B C F


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 31, 2019)

*V please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 1, 2019)

" T  H  _  //  S  _  C  R  _ T  //  _  F //  S  T  _  Y  _  N  G  //  Y  _  _  N  G  //  _  S  // T  _ //  _  _ T  //  S  L  _  _  L  Y ,  //  L  _  V  _  //  H  _  N  _  S  T  L Y ,//

_  N D  //  L  _  _  //  _  B  _  _  T  //  Y  _  _  R  //  _  G  _ . "  ~  L  _  C  _  L  L  _  //  B  _  L  L

Yes:  S T H N D Y L R G B C F V


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 1, 2019)

*"The secret of staying young is to eat slowly, live honestly, and lie about your age." ------Lucille Ball*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 1, 2019)

Right, CG!  (Makes sense!)


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 1, 2019)

*Thanks Sunny!

_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _! // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _?// _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ ----
_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## debodun (Sep 1, 2019)

N?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 1, 2019)

W ?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 1, 2019)

*Thanks Sunny!

_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _! // _ _ _ // W_ N_ // _ _ // W_ _ _ _ _?// W_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ N_ // _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ ----
_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _N*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 2, 2019)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Sep 2, 2019)

D?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 2, 2019)

*Thanks Sunny!

_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // D _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _! // _ _ _ // W_ NT // T _ // W_ _ _ _ _?// W_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // T _ // T _ _ // _ T _ _ _ // _ ND // _ _ T // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ ----
_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ D _N

Just added a missing D. Sorry!*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 2, 2019)

Y ?


----------



## debodun (Sep 2, 2019)

R?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 2, 2019)

*Thanks Sunny!

Y _ _ R // _ _ _ _ _ // D _ Y _ // _ R _ // _ _ _ R! // Y _ _ // W_ NT // T _ // W_ _ _ _ _?// W_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ R // T _ // T _ _ // _ T _ _ _ // _ ND // _ _ T // _ Y // _ _ _ _ _ R ----
 R _ _ _ _ // _ R _ _ D _N*


----------



## debodun (Sep 2, 2019)

S?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 2, 2019)

*Thanks Sunny!

Y _ _ R // _ _ _ _ _ // D _ Y S // _ R _ // _ _ _ R! // Y _ _ // W_ NT // T _ // W_ _ _ _ _?// W_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ R // T _ // T _ _ // S T _ _ _ // _ ND // _ _ T // _ Y // S _ _ _ _ R ----
 R _ _ _ _ // _ R _ _ D _N*


----------



## debodun (Sep 2, 2019)

L?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 2, 2019)

H please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 2, 2019)

*Thanks Sunny!

 Y _ _ R // _ _ _ _ _ // D _ Y S // _ R _ // _ _ _ R! // Y _ _ // W_ NT // T _ // W_ _ _ L _?// W_ _ _ L _ // _ _ _ R // T _ // T H _ // S T _ _ _ // _ ND // _ _ T // _ Y // S _ _ _ _ R ----
R _ L _ H // _ R _ _ D _N*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 3, 2019)

P ?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 3, 2019)

*Thanks Sunny!

Y _ _ R // _ _ _ _ _ // D _ Y S // _ R _ // _ _ _ R! // Y _ _ // W_ NT // T _ // W_ _ _ L _?// W_ _ _ L _ // _ _ _ R // T _ // T H _ // S T _ _ _ // _ ND // _ _ T // _ Y // S _ PP _ R ----
R _ L P H // _ R _ _ D _N*


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 3, 2019)

V ?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 3, 2019)

*Thanks Sunny!

Y _ _ R // _ _ _ _ _ // D _ Y S // _ R _ // _ V_ R! // Y _ _ // W_ NT // T _ // W_ _ _ L _?// W_ _ _ L _ // _ V_ R // T _ // T H _ // S T _ V_ // _ ND // _ _ T // _ Y // S _ PP _ R ----
R _ L P H // _ R _ _ D _N*


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2019)

M please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 3, 2019)

*Thanks Sunny!

Y _ _ R // M_ M_ _ // D _ Y S // _ R _ // _ V_ R! // Y _ _ // W_ NT // T _ // W_ _ _ L _?// W_ _ _ L _ // _ V_ R // T _ // T H _ // S T _ V_ // _ ND // _ _ T // MY // S _ PP _ R ----
R _ L P H // _ R _ M D _N*


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2019)

B please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 3, 2019)

*Thanks Sunny!

Y _ _ R // M_ MB _ // D _ Y S // _ R _ // _ V_ R! // Y _ _ // W_ NT // T _ // W_ _ _ L _?// W_ _ _ L _ // _ V_ R // T _ // T H _ // S T _ V_ // _ ND // _ _ T // MY // S _ PP _ R ----
R _ L P H // _ R _ M D _N*


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2019)

G please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 3, 2019)

*Thanks Sunny!

Y _ _ R // M_ MB _ // D _ Y S // _ R _ // _ V_ R! // Y _ _ // W_ NT // T _ // W_ GG L _?// W_ GG L _ // _ V_ R // T _ // T H _ // S T _ V_ // _ ND // G_ T // MY // S _ PP _ R ----
R _ L P H // _ R _ M D _N*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 3, 2019)

"Your mambo days are over! You want to wiggle?  Wiggle over to the stove and get my supper."  Ralph Cramden

A real charmer!


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 3, 2019)

*You got it Sunny, but Cramden is with a K.  *


----------



## Sunny (Sep 3, 2019)

Close enough, I guess. 

" _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ ,  //  _  _  _  _ , //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ ."

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 3, 2019)

*S pleasure?*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 4, 2019)

" _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  S ,  //  _  _  _  S , //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  S  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ ."

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _ 

Yes: S


----------



## debodun (Sep 4, 2019)

W?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 4, 2019)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 4, 2019)

" _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  D  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  S ,  //  _  _  _  S , //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  S  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ ."

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _

Yes: S

No: W


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 4, 2019)

*H please?*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 4, 2019)

" _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  D  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  S ,  //  _  _  _  S , //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  S  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ ."

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  H  _  //  _  _  _  _

Yes: S D H

No: W


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 4, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 5, 2019)

" _  _  _  _  _  //  T  _  _  _  //  _  D  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  T  S ,  //  _  _  _  S , //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  S  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  T ."

_  _  _  _  _  T  //  T  H  _  //  _  _  _  _

Yes: S D H T

No: W


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 5, 2019)

*L ?*


----------



## debodun (Sep 5, 2019)

C


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 5, 2019)

*G please?*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 5, 2019)

" _  _  _  _  _  //  T  _  _  _  //  _  D  _  _  C  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  T  S ,  //  _  _  G  S , //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  S  //  _  _  //  _  _  _ L  _  _  _  _  _  T ."

_  _  _  _  _  T  //  T  H  _  //  _  _  _  G

Yes: S D H T L C G

No: W


----------



## debodun (Sep 5, 2019)

R


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 5, 2019)

*K please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 5, 2019)

" _  _  _  _  R  //  T  _  K  _  //  _  D  _  _  C  _  //  _  R  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  R  T  S ,  //  _  _  G  S , //  _  R  //  _  _  _  _  _  R  S  //  _  _  //  _  _  R L  _  _  _  _  _  T ."

K  _  R  _  _  T  //  T  H  _  //  _  R  _  G

Yes: S D H T L C G R K

No: W


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 5, 2019)

*M please?*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 6, 2019)

" _  _  _  _  R  //  T  _  K  _  //  _  D  _  _  C  _  //  _  R  _  M  //  _  _  _  _  R  T  S ,  //  _  _  G  S , //  _  R  //  M  _  M  _  _  R  S  //  _  _  //  _  _  R L  _  _  M  _  _  T ."

K  _  R  M  _  T  //  T  H  _  //  _  R  _  G

Yes: S D H T L C G R K M

No: W


----------



## debodun (Sep 6, 2019)

Never take advice from experts, pigs, or members of Parliament. Kermit the Frog


----------



## Sunny (Sep 6, 2019)

That's it, Deb. (I'd love to know what was going on in the story that prompted that remark!)


----------



## debodun (Sep 6, 2019)

_ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _.  ~_ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 6, 2019)

*T please?*


----------



## debodun (Sep 6, 2019)

_ _ _ //_ _ //T _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ T //T _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ //T _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //T _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ /T_ _ //_ _ _ _.  ~_ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Sep 6, 2019)

W ?


----------



## debodun (Sep 6, 2019)

_ _ _ //_ _ //T _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ T //T _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ //T _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //W _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //T _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ // W _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ /T_ _ //_ _ _ _.  ~_ _ _ _ _//W _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 6, 2019)

*H please?*


----------



## debodun (Sep 6, 2019)

_ _ _ //_ _ //T H _ //H _ _ _ _ _ T //T H _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ //T _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //W H _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //T _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ // W H _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ /T_ _ //_ _ _ _.  ~_ _ _ _ _//W _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 6, 2019)

*R please?*


----------



## debodun (Sep 6, 2019)

_ _ _ //_ _ //T H _ //H _ R _ _ _ T //T H _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ //T _ //_ _ _ R _ //_ R _ //W H _ _ H //_ R _ _ _ _ _ //T _ //_ R _ _ _ //_ _ _ // W H _ _ H //_ R _ _ _ _ _ /T_ _ //_ _ R _.  ~_ _ R _ _//W _ _ _ R _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 6, 2019)

D please?


----------



## debodun (Sep 6, 2019)

_ _ _ //_ _ //T H _ //H _ R D _ _ T //T H _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ //T _ //_ _ _ R _ //_ R _ //W H _ _ H //_ R _ D _ _ _ //T _ //_ R _ _ _ //_ _ D // W H _ _ H //_ R _ _D_ _ _ /T_ _ //_ _ R _.  ~_ _ R _ _//W _ _ _ R _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 6, 2019)

*S please?*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 7, 2019)

G ?


----------



## debodun (Sep 7, 2019)

_ _ _ //_ _ //T H _ //H _ R D _ S T //T H _ _ G S //_ _ //_ _ _ _ //T _ //_ _ _ R _ //_ R _ //W H _ _ H //_ R _ D G _ S //T _ //_ R _ S S //_ _ D // W H _ _ H //_ R _ _DG _ S /T_ _ //_ _ R _.  ~_ _ R _ _//W _ _ _ R _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 7, 2019)

*N please*


----------



## debodun (Sep 7, 2019)

_ N _ //_ _ //T H _ //H _ R D _ S T //T H _ N G S //_ N //_ _ _ _ //T _ //_ _ _ R N //_ R _ //W H _ _ H //_ R _ D G _ S //T _ //_ R _ S S //_ N D // W H _ _ H //_ R _ _DG _ S /T_ _ //_ _ R _.  ~_ _ R _ _//W _ N _ R _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 7, 2019)

*F please

Deb, check your last word of the quote, I think you missed an n!*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 7, 2019)

A guess:
"One of the hardest thngs in life to learn are which bridges to cross and which bridges to burn." Oprah Winfrey


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 8, 2019)

*Bump*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 9, 2019)

Deb?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 9, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Sunny (Sep 10, 2019)

I'll just go ahead with the next one.

" _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _ . "  ~ _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Sep 10, 2019)

Yes, Sunny guessed it. I am not being notified of some responses. If I am not, I have no idea what happened.


----------



## debodun (Sep 10, 2019)

R


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 10, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 10, 2019)

I'll just go ahead with the next one.

" _  _  _  _  T  _  //  _  _  R  _  _  _  T  //  _  _  //  T  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  T  _  _ . "  ~ _  _  _  _  //  _  _  R  R  _

(Deb, that's too bad. How are you supposed to be notified, via email?  I never get any notification of new posts.)


----------



## debodun (Sep 10, 2019)

There a bell icon in the upper right. New notifications to topics you visit should be there.

D


----------



## Sunny (Sep 10, 2019)

" _  _  _  _  T  _  //  _  _  R  _  _  _  T  //  _  _  //  T  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  T  _  _ . "  ~ _  _  _  _  //  _  _  R  R  _ 

No D


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 10, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 11, 2019)

" _  _  _  _  T  _  //  _  _  R  _  _  _  T  //  _  _  //  T  _  _  S  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  S  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  T  _  _ . "  ~ _  _  _  _  //  _  _  R  R  _ 

Yes: T R S
No D


----------



## debodun (Sep 11, 2019)

L


----------



## Sunny (Sep 11, 2019)

" _  _  _  _  T  _  //  _  _  R  _  _  _  T  //  _  _  //  T  _  _  S  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  S  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  T  _  L . "  ~ _  _  _  _  //  _  _  R  R  _ 

Yes: T R S
No D


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 11, 2019)

*Y please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 11, 2019)

" _  _  _  _  T  Y  //  _  _  R  _  _  _  T  //  _  _  //  T  _  _  S  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  S  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  T  _  L . "  ~ Y  _  _  _  //  _  _  R  R  _ 

Yes: T R S Y
No D


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 11, 2019)

*B  please?*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 11, 2019)

" _  _  _  _  T  Y  //  _  _  R  _  _  _  T  //  _  _  //  T  _  _  S  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  S  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  T  _  L . "  ~ Y  _  _  _  //  B  _  R  R  _ 

Yes: T R S Y B
No D


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 11, 2019)

*F please?*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 12, 2019)

" _  _  _  _  T  Y  //  _  _  R  _  _  _  T  //  _  F  //  T  _  _  S  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  S  //  _  _  _  F  //  _  _  _  T  _  L . "  ~ Y  _  _  _  //  B  _  R  R  _ 

Yes: T R S Y B F
No D


----------



## debodun (Sep 12, 2019)

B


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 12, 2019)

*G please?*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 12, 2019)

" _  _  _  _  T  Y  //  _  _  R  _  _  _  T  //  _  F  //  T  _  _  S  //  G  _  _  _  //  _  S  //  _  _  L  F  //  _  _  _  T  _  L . "  ~ Y  _  G  _  //  B  _  R  R  _ 

Yes: T R S Y B F
No D 

(A missing L has been added.)


----------



## debodun (Sep 12, 2019)

Ninety percent of this game is half mental. Yogi Berra


----------



## Sunny (Sep 12, 2019)

100% right, Deb. Or, as Yogi would say, 100% right, and the other half is right too.


----------



## debodun (Sep 13, 2019)

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _, //_ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _.  ~ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Sep 13, 2019)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Sep 13, 2019)

T _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ //T _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _, //_ _ //T _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ T.  ~ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 13, 2019)

*S please?*


----------



## debodun (Sep 13, 2019)

T _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ //T _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _, //_ S //T _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ T.  ~ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ S _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 13, 2019)

*H please?*


----------



## debodun (Sep 13, 2019)

T H _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ //T H _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _, //_ S //T _ //H _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ T.  ~ _ _ _ _ H //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ S _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 13, 2019)

*N please?*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 13, 2019)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Sep 13, 2019)

T H _ //R _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ //T H _ N _ //_ _ N _ //_ _ _ _, //_ S //T _ //H _ _ _ //_ _ N _ //_ T.  ~ R _ _ _ H //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ R S _ N


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 13, 2019)

P please?


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 13, 2019)

W ?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 13, 2019)

M ?


----------



## debodun (Sep 14, 2019)

T H _ //R _ W _ _ _ //_ _ //_ //T H _ N _ //_ _ N _ //W _ _ _, //_ S //T _ //H _ _ _ //_ _ N _ //_ T.  ~ R _ _ P H //W _ _ _ _ //_ M _ R S _ N


----------



## Sunny (Sep 14, 2019)

V ?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 14, 2019)

*L please?*


----------



## debodun (Sep 14, 2019)

T H _ //R _ W _ _ _ //_ _ //_ //T H _ N _ //_ _ N _ //W _ L L, //_ S //T _ //H _ V _ //_ _ N _ //_ T.  ~ R _ LPH //W _ L _ _ //_ M _ R S _ N


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 14, 2019)

*D please?*


----------



## debodun (Sep 14, 2019)

T H _ //R _ W _ R D //_ _ //_ //T H _ N _ //D _ N _ //W _ L L, //_ S //T _ //H _ V _ //D _ N _ //_ T.  ~ R _ LPH //W _ L D _ //_ M _ R S _ N


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 14, 2019)

*G please?*


----------



## debodun (Sep 14, 2019)

T H _ //R _ W _ R D //_ _ //_ //T H _ N G //D _ N _ //W _ L L, //_ S //T _ //H _ V _ //D _ N _ //_ T.  ~ R _ LPH //W _ L D _ //_ M _ R S _ N


----------



## Sunny (Sep 14, 2019)

F ?


----------



## debodun (Sep 14, 2019)

T H _ //R _ W _ R D //_ F //_ //T H _ N G //D _ N _ //W _ L L, //_ S //T _ //H _ V _ //D _ N _ //_ T.  ~ R _ LPH //W _ L D _ //_ M _ R S _ N 

no more consonants


----------



## Sunny (Sep 15, 2019)

"The reward of a thing done well is to have done it."  Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## debodun (Sep 15, 2019)

Sunny strikes again!


----------



## Sunny (Sep 15, 2019)

" _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _   //  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _ //

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  // _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _ , //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ . //  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _ . "


----------



## debodun (Sep 15, 2019)

N


----------



## Sunny (Sep 15, 2019)

" _  //  _  N  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _   //  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  N  //  _  N  //  _  _  _ //

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  // _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  N  //  _  _  _  _  _ , //  _  _  _  _  _  N  _  //  _  _  N  _  _  _  N . //  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _ . "  _  _  N  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _

Yes: N

(I forgot to put the name of the quoter, so it's been added.)


----------



## debodun (Sep 15, 2019)

R


----------



## Sunny (Sep 15, 2019)

" _  _  _ //  _  N  _  _ ,  //  _  //_  _  _  _  // _  _  _  _  // _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _   //  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  R  //  _  _  R  _  _  N  //  _  N  //  _  _  _ //

_  _  _  _  _  R  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  // R  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  N  //  _  _  R  _  _ , //  _  _  _  _  _  N  _  //  _  _  N  _  _  _  N . //  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  R  //

_  _  N  _  _  _  //  _  _  _ . "  _  _  N  _  _  _  //  _  R  _  _  _

Yes: N R

(I forgot to put the name of the quoter, so it's been added. Also, I originally omitted a few dashes. Guess this quote was too long to get right. Anyway, I think it's OK now.)


----------



## debodun (Sep 15, 2019)

Y


----------



## Sunny (Sep 15, 2019)

" Y  _  _ //  _  N  _  _ ,  //  _  //_  _  _  _  // _  _  _  _  // _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _   //  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  R  //  _  _  R  _  _  N  //  _  N  //  _  _  _ //

_  _  _  _  _  R  Y  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  // R  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  N  //  _  _  R  _  Y , //  _  _  _  _  _  N  _  //  _  _  N  _  _  _  N . //  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  R  //

_  _  N  _  _  _  //  _  _  _ . "  _  _  N  _  _  _  //  _  R  _  _  _

Yes: N R Y


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 15, 2019)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 15, 2019)

" Y  _  _ //  _  N  _  _ ,  //  _  //_  _  _  _  // _  _  _  T  // _  _  _  _  //  _  _  T  //  T  _  _  T  //  _   //  _  _  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  R  //

  _  _  R  _  _  N  //  _  N  //  T  _  _ //

_  _  _  T  _  R  Y  //  _  _  //  T  _  _  // R  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  N  //  _  _  R  T  Y , //  _  _  _  T  _  N  _  //  _  _  N  _  _  _  N . //  _  //  _  _  _  T  //  _  _  R  //

_  _  N  _  _  T  //  _  _  _ . "  _  _  N  _  _  _  //  T  R  _  _  _

Yes: N R Y T

Note:  I'll be away tomorrow until late afternoon. Going on a trip to the newly refurbished DC wharf. See you when I get back!


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 15, 2019)

Have a nice time Sunny!
*W please*


----------



## debodun (Sep 16, 2019)

C


----------



## Sunny (Sep 16, 2019)

" Y  _  _ //  _  N  _  W ,  //  _  //_  _  _  _  // _  _  _  T  // C  _  _  _  //  _  _  T  //  T  _  _  T  //  _   //  _  _  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  R  //

  _  _  R  _  _  N  //  _  N  //  T  _  _ //

_  _  _  T  _  R  Y  //  _  _  //  T  _  _  // R  _  _  _  _  _  _ C  _  N  //  _  _  R  T  Y , //  _  _  _  T  _  N  _  //  _  _  N  C  _  _  N . //  _  //  _  _  _  T  //  _  _  R  //

_  _  N  _  _  T  //  _  _  _ . "  _  _  N  _  _  _  //  T  R  _  _  _

Yes: N R Y T W C


----------



## debodun (Sep 16, 2019)

H


----------



## Sunny (Sep 16, 2019)

" Y  _  _ //  _  N  _  W ,  //  _  //_  _  _  _  // _  _  _  T  // C  _  _  _  //  _  _  T  //  T  H  _  T  //  _   //  _  _  //  T  H  _  //  _  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  R  //

  _  _  R  _  _  N  //  _  N  //  T  H  _ //

H  _  _  T  _  R  Y  //  _  _  //  T  H  _  // R  _  _  _  _  _  _ C  _  N  //  _  _  R  T  Y , //  _  _  _  T  _  N  _  //  _  _  N  C  _  _  N . //  _  //  _  _  _  T  //  _  _  R  //

H  _  N  _  _  T  //  _  _  _ . "  _  _  N  _  _  _  //  T  R  _  _  _

Yes: N R Y T W C  H


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 16, 2019)

*M please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 16, 2019)

" Y  _  _ //  _  N  _  W ,  //  _  //_  _  _  _  // _  _  _  T  // C  _  M  _  //  _  _  T  //  T  H  _  T  //  _   //  _  M  //  T  H  _  //  M  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  R  //

  _  _  R  _  _  N  //  _  N  //  T  H  _ //

H  _  _  T  _  R  Y  //  _  _  //  T  H  _  // R  _  _  _  _  _  _ C  _  N  //  _  _  R  T  Y , //  _  _  _  T  _  N  _  //  _  _  N  C  _  _  N . //  _  //  _  _  _  T  //  _  _  R  //

H  _  N  _  _  T  //  _  _  _ . "  _  _  N  _  _  _  //  T  R  _  M  _

Yes: N R Y T W C H M


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 17, 2019)

*P please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 18, 2019)

" Y  _  _ //  _  N  _  W ,  //  _  //P  _  _  _  // _  _  _  T  // C  _  M  _  //  _  _  T  //  T  H  _  T  //  _   //  _  M  //  T  H  _  //  M  _  _  T  //  P  _  P  _  _  _  R  //

  P  _  R  _  _  N  //  _  N  //  T  H  _ //

H  _  _  T  _  R  Y  //  _  _  //  T  H  _  // R  _  P  _  _  _  _ C  _  N  //  P  _  R  T  Y , //  _  _  _  T  _  N  _  //  _  _  N  C  _  _  N . //  _  //  _  _  _  T  //  _  _  R  //

H  _  N  _  _  T  //  _  _  _ . "  _  _  N  _  _  _  //  T  R  _  M  P

Yes: N R Y T W C H M P


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 18, 2019)

*K please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 18, 2019)

" Y  _  _ //  K  N  _  W ,  //  _  //P  _  _  _  // _  _  _  T  // C  _  M  _  //  _  _  T  //  T  H  _  T  //  _   //  _  M  //  T  H  _  //  M  _  _  T  //  P  _  P  _  _  _  R  //

  P  _  R  _  _  N  //  _  N  //  T  H  _ //

H  _  _  T  _  R  Y  //  _  _  //  T  H  _  // R  _  P  _  _  _  _ C  _  N  //  P  _  R  T  Y , //  _  _  _  T  _  N  _  //  _  _  N  C  _  _  N . //  _  //  _  _  _  T  //  _  _  R  //

H  _  N  _  _  T  //  _  _  _ . "  _  _  N  _  _  _  //  T  R  _  M  P

Yes: N R Y T W C H M P K


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 18, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 18, 2019)

" Y  _  _ //  K  N  _  W ,  //  _  //P  _  _  _  // _  _  S  T  // C  _  M  _  //  _  _  T  //  T  H  _  T  //  _   //  _  M  //  T  H  _  //  M  _  S  T  //  P  _  P  _  _  _  R  //

  P  _  R  S  _  N  //  _  N  //  T  H  _ //

H  _  S  T  _  R  Y  //  _  _  //  T  H  _  // R  _  P  _  _  _  _ C  _  N  //  P  _  R  T  Y , //  _  _  _  T  _  N  _  //  _  _  N  C  _  _  N . //  _  //  _  _  _  T  //  _  _  R  //

H  _  N  _  S  T  //  _  _  _ . "  _  _  N  _  _  _  //  T  R  _  M  P

Yes: N R Y T W C H M P K S


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 18, 2019)

B please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 18, 2019)

" Y  _  _ //  K  N  _  W ,  //  _  //P  _  _  _  // _  _  S  T  // C  _  M  _  //  _  _  T  //  T  H  _  T  //  _   //  _  M  //  T  H  _  //  M  _  S  T  //  P  _  P  _  _  _  R  //

  P  _  R  S  _  N  //  _  N  //  T  H  _ //

H  _  S  T  _  R  Y  //  _  _  //  T  H  _  // R  _  P  _  B  _  _ C  _  N  //  P  _  R  T  Y , //  B  _  _  T  _  N  _  //  _  _  N  C  _  _  N . //  _  //  B  _  _  T  //  _  _  R  //

H  _  N  _  S  T  //  _  B  _ . "  _  _  N  _  _  _  //  T  R  _  M  P

Yes: N R Y T W C H M P K S B


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 18, 2019)

*L please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 19, 2019)

" Y  _  _ //  K  N  _  W ,  //  _  //P  _  L  L  // _  _  S  T  // C  _  M  _  //  _  _  T  //  T  H  _  T  //  _   //  _  M  //  T  H  _  //  M  _  S  T  //  P  _  P  _  L  _  R  //

P _ R S _ N // _ N // T H _ //

H _ S T _ R Y // _ _ // T H _ // R _ P _ B L _ C _ N // P _ R T Y , // B _ _ T _ N _ // L _ N C _ L N . // _ // B _ _ T // _ _ R //

H _ N _ S T // _ B _ . " _ _ N _ L _ // T R _ M P

Yes: N R Y T W C H M P K S B L






                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       ....


----------



## debodun (Sep 19, 2019)

You know, a poll just came out that I am the most popular person in the history of the Republican Party beating Lincoln. Donald Trump


----------



## Sunny (Sep 19, 2019)

What about the rest of the quote, Deb?


----------



## debodun (Sep 19, 2019)

I beat our Honest Abe


----------



## Sunny (Sep 19, 2019)

That's it!


----------



## debodun (Sep 20, 2019)

_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ //_ _ _ _ _, //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _'_ //_ _.  ~ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Sep 20, 2019)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Sep 20, 2019)

_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //T _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ //T _ _ _ _, //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ T //_ _ _'T //_ _.  ~ _ _ _ _ _ T _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Sep 20, 2019)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Sep 20, 2019)

_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //T _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ N _ _ N _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ //T _ _ N _, //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ T //_ _ N'T //_ _.  ~ _ _ _ _ _ T _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Sep 20, 2019)

S ?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 20, 2019)

W please


----------



## debodun (Sep 20, 2019)

_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //T _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ N _ _ N _ //_ _ _ _ S _ _ _ //_ _ //_ //T _ _ N _, //_ _ _ _ _ _ S //_ T //_ S N'T //S _.  ~ _ _ _ _ S T _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - W


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 20, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## debodun (Sep 20, 2019)

_ _ //_ _ _ //H _ _ _ //T _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ N _ _ N _ //_ _ _ _ S _ _ _ //_ _ //_ //T H _ N _, //_ _ _ H _ _ S //_ T //_ S N'T //S _.  
~ _ H _ _ S T _ _ H _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - W


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 20, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## debodun (Sep 20, 2019)

_ _ //_ _ _ //H _ _ _ //T _ //_ _ _ _ //R _ _ _ N _ _ N _ //_ _ _ R S _ _ _ //_ _ //_ //T H _ N _, //_ _ R H _ _ S //_ T //_ S N'T //S _.  
~ _ H R _ S T _ _ H _ R //_ _ R _ _ _ 

No - W


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 20, 2019)

*C please*


----------



## debodun (Sep 20, 2019)

_ _ //_ _ _ //H _ _ _ //T _ //_ _ _ _ //R _ _ _ N _ _ N _ //_ _ _ R S _ _ _ //_ _ //_ //T H _ N _, //_ _ R H _ _ S //_ T //_ S N'T //S _.  
~ C H R _ S T _ _ H _ R //_ _ R _ _ _ 

No - W


----------



## Sunny (Sep 20, 2019)

F ?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 20, 2019)

*Y please*


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 21, 2019)

bump


----------



## debodun (Sep 21, 2019)

_ F //Y _ _ //H _ _ _ //T _ //_ _ _ _ //R _ _ _ N _ _ N _ //Y _ _ R S _ _ F //_ F //_ //T H _ N _, //_ _ R H _ _ S //_ T //_ S N'T //S _.  
~ C H R _ S T _ _ H _ R //_ _ R _ _ Y

No - W


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 21, 2019)

*L please*


----------



## debodun (Sep 21, 2019)

_ F //Y _ _ //H _ _ _ //T _ //_ _ _ _ //R _ _ _ N _ _ N _ //Y _ _ R S _ L F //_ F //_ //T H _ N _, //_ _ R H _ _ S //_ T //_ S N'T //S _.  
~ C H R _ S T _ _ H _ R //_ _ R L _ Y

No - W


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 21, 2019)

*V ?*


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 21, 2019)

*G please*


----------



## debodun (Sep 21, 2019)

_ F //Y _ _ //H _ V _ //T _ //_ _ _ _ //R _ _ _ N _ _ N G //Y _ _ R S _ L F //_ F //_ //T H _ N G, //_ _ R H _ _ S //_ T //_ S N'T //S _.  
~ C H R _ S T _ _ H _ R //_ _ R L _ Y

No - W


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 21, 2019)

*P ?*


----------



## debodun (Sep 21, 2019)

_ F //Y _ _ //H _ V _ //T _ //_ _ _ P //R _ _ _ N _ _ N G //Y _ _ R S _ L F //_ F //_ //T H _ N G, //P _ R H _ P S //_ T //_ S N'T //S _.  
~ C H R _ S T P _ H _ R //_ _ R L _ Y

No - W


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 21, 2019)

*M please*


----------



## debodun (Sep 21, 2019)

_ F //Y _ _ //H _ V _ //T _ //_ _ _ P //R _ M _ N _ _ N G //Y _ _ R S _ L F //_ F //_ //T H _ N G, //P _ R H _ P S //_ T //_ S N'T //S _.  
~ C H R _ S T P _ H _ R //M _ R L _ Y

No - W


----------



## Sunny (Sep 21, 2019)

"If you have to keep reminding yourself of a thing perhaps it isn't so."  Christopher Morley


----------



## debodun (Sep 21, 2019)

That's it, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 21, 2019)

Line from a movie:

"_  //  _  _  //  _  _  _ !  //  _  _ ' _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  . "  ~  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 21, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 22, 2019)

Line from a movie:

"_  //  _  _  //  _  _  _ !  //  _  T ' _  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  T  _  _  _  _  //  T  _  _  T  //  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  _  _  . "  ~  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 22, 2019)

*S ?*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 22, 2019)

Line from a movie:

"_  //  _  _  //  _  _  _ !  //  _  T ' S  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  T  _  _  _  S  //  T  _  _  T  //  _  _  T  //  S  _  _  _  _  . "  ~  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  S  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Sep 22, 2019)

H


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 22, 2019)

D please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 22, 2019)

Line from a movie:

"_  //  _  _  //  _  _  _ !  //  _  T ' S  //  T  H  _  //  _  _  _  T  _  _  _  S  //  T H_  _  T  //  _  _  T  //  S  _  _  _  _  . "  ~  _  _  _  _  _  //  D  _  S  _  _  _  D


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 22, 2019)

*N please*


----------



## debodun (Sep 22, 2019)

I am big! It's the pictures that got small. Norma Desmond


----------



## Sunny (Sep 23, 2019)

Correct, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Sep 23, 2019)

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _://_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _.  
~ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Sep 23, 2019)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Sep 23, 2019)

T _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //T _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ T _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _://_ _ _ _ T _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _.  
~ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Sep 23, 2019)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Sep 23, 2019)

T _ _ R _ //_ R _ //T _ _ //_ _ R _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ R _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ T _ _ R _ //_ _ R _ _ _://_ _ _ _ T _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _.  
~ _ R _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Sep 23, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 23, 2019)

*L please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 24, 2019)

W ?


----------



## debodun (Sep 24, 2019)

T _ _ R _ //_ R _ //T W _ //_ _ R _ _ N _ L //_ _ N _ //_ R _ _ //W _ _ _ _ //_ L L //_ T _ _ R _ //_ _ R _ _ _://_ _ _ _ T _ _ N _ _ //_ N _ //L _ _ _ N _ _ _.  
~ _ R _ N _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 24, 2019)

*G please*


----------



## debodun (Sep 24, 2019)

T _ _ R _ //_ R _ //T W _ //_ _ R _ _ N _ L //_ _ N _ //_ R _ _ //W _ _ _ _ //_ L L //_ T _ _ R _ //_ _ R _ _ G://_ _ _ _ T _ _ N _ _ //_ N _ //L _ _ _ N _ _ _.  
~ _ R _ N _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 24, 2019)

*F please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 24, 2019)

H ?


----------



## debodun (Sep 24, 2019)

T H _ R _ //_ R _ //T W _ //_ _ R _ _ N _ L //_ _ N _ //F R _ _ //W _ _ _ _ //_ L L //_ T H _ R _ //_ _ R _ _ G://_ _ _ _ T _ _ N _ _ //_ N _ //L _ _ _ N _ _ _.  
~ F R _ N _ //_ _ F _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 24, 2019)

*K please*


----------



## debodun (Sep 24, 2019)

T H _ R _ //_ R _ //T W _ //_ _ R _ _ N _ L //_ _ N _ //F R _ _ //W _ _ _ _ //_ L L //_ T H _ R _ //_ _ R _ _ G://_ _ _ _ T _ _ N _ _ //_ N _ //L _ _ _ N _ _ _.  
~ F R _ N _ //K _ F K _


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 24, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 24, 2019)

C ?


----------



## debodun (Sep 25, 2019)

T H _ R _ //_ R _ //T W _ //C _ R _ _ N _ L //S _ N S //F R _ _ //W H _ C H //_ L L //_ T H _ R S //S _ R _ N G://_ _ _ _ T _ _ N C _ //_ N _ //L _ _ _ N _ S S.  
~ F R _ N _ //K _ F K _


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 25, 2019)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 25, 2019)

M ?


----------



## debodun (Sep 26, 2019)

T H _ R _ //_ R _ //T W _ //C _ R D _ N _ L //S _ N S //F R _ M //W H _ C H //_ L L //_ T H _ R S //S _ R _ N G://_ M _ _ T _ _ N C _ //_ N D //L _ _ _ N _ S S.  
~ F R _ N _ //K _ F K _


----------



## Sunny (Sep 26, 2019)

Z ?


----------



## debodun (Sep 26, 2019)

T H _ R _ //_ R _ //T W _ //C _ R D _ N _ L //S _ N S //F R _ M //W H _ C H //_ L L //_ T H _ R S //S _ R _ N G://_ M _ _ T _ _ N C _ //_ N D //L _ Z _ N _ S S.  
~ F R _ N Z //K _ F K _ 

One consonant left


----------



## Sunny (Sep 26, 2019)

P ?


----------



## debodun (Sep 26, 2019)

T H _ R _ //_ R _ //T W _ //C _ R D _ N _ L //S _ N S //F R _ M //W H _ C H //_ L L //_ T H _ R S //S P R _ N G://_ M P _ T _ _ N C _ //_ N D //L _ Z _ N _ S S.  
~ F R _ N Z //K _ F K _ 

All consonant guessed


----------



## Sunny (Sep 26, 2019)

"There are two cardinal sins from which all others spring: Impatience and laziness." Franz Kafka


----------



## debodun (Sep 26, 2019)

Yes, that's it, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 26, 2019)

" _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _ , //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _ //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  . "  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Sep 26, 2019)

N


----------



## Sunny (Sep 26, 2019)

" _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  N  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _ , //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _ //  _  N  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  . "  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _

Yes: N


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 26, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 27, 2019)

" T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  T  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  N  _  _  _  _  //  T  _  //  _  _ , //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  T  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //

_  _  _  _  _  T  _  //  _  _  _  _ //  _  N  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  T  _  _  . "  //  _  _  T  _  //  _  _  T  T  _  _  _  _  _

Yes: N T


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 27, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## debodun (Sep 27, 2019)

S


----------



## Sunny (Sep 27, 2019)

" T  H  _  //  _  _  _  _  T  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  N  _  _  _  S  //  T  _  //  _  _ , //  _  _  _  _  _  S  _  //  _  T  //  H  _  S  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //

S  _  _  _  _  T  _  //  _  _  S  S //  _  N  _  //  _  _  S S  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  T  _  _  . "  //  _  _  T  _  //  _  _  T  T  _  _  _  _  _

Yes: N T S H

No:


----------



## debodun (Sep 27, 2019)

L


----------



## Sunny (Sep 27, 2019)

" T  H  _  //  _  L  _  _  T  _  _  _  L  //  _  _  L L  _  _  _  //  N  _  _  _  S  //  T  _  //  _  _ , //  _  _  _  _  _  S  _  //  _  T  //  H  _  S  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //

S  _  _  _  _  T  _  //  L  _  S  S //  _  N  _  //  L  _  S S  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  T  _  _  . "  //  _  _  T  _  //  _  _  T  T  _  _  _  _  _

Yes: N T S H L

No:


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 27, 2019)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 27, 2019)

" T  H  _  //  _  L  _  _  T  _  _  _  L  //  _  _  L L  _  G  _  //  N  _  _  _  S  //  T  _  //  G  _ , //  _  _  _  _  _  S  _  //  _  T  //  H  _  S  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //

S  _  _  _  _  T  _  //  L  _  S  S //  _  N  _  //  L  _  S S  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  T  _  _  . "  //  _  _  T  _  //  _  _  T  T  _  _  G  _  G

Yes: N T S H L G

No:


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 27, 2019)

D ?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 27, 2019)

*P please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 28, 2019)

" T  H  _  //  _  L  _  _  T  _  _  _  L  //  _  _  L L  _  G  _  //  N  _  _  D  S  //  T  _  //  G  _ , //  _  _  _  _  _  S  _  //  _  T  //  H  _  S  //  _  _  D  _  //  _  _  _  //

S  _  _  _  _  T  _  //  L  _  S  S //  _  N  D  //  L  _  S S  //  D  _  _  _  _  _  _  T  _  _  . "  //  P  _  T  _  //  _  _  T  T  _  _  G  _  G

Yes: N T S H L G D P

No:


----------



## debodun (Sep 28, 2019)

The Electoral College needs to go, because it's made our society less and less democratic. Pete Buttigieg


----------



## debodun (Sep 28, 2019)

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _.  ~ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 28, 2019)

*N please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 28, 2019)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Sep 28, 2019)

N _ _ _ _ //T _ _ _ //_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ N _ //_ _ _ _ //_ N _ //_ //_ _ _ _ T _ _ _ //_ T //T _ _ //_ _ _ _ //T _ _ _.  ~ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Sep 28, 2019)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 28, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Sep 29, 2019)

N _ _ _ R //T _ _ _ //_ //S _ _ _ _ _ N _ //_ _ _ _ //_ N _ //_ //_ _ _ _ T _ _ _ //_ T //T _ _ //S _ _ _ //T _ _ _.  ~ _ _ _ _ //_ _ R R _


----------



## Sunny (Sep 29, 2019)

M ?


----------



## debodun (Sep 29, 2019)

N _ _ _ R //T _ _ _ //_ //S _ _ _ _ _ N _ //_ _ _ _ //_ N _ //_ //_ _ _ _ T _ _ _ //_ T //T _ _ //S _ M _ //T _ M _.  ~ _ _ _ _ //_ _ R R _


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 29, 2019)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (Sep 29, 2019)

N _ _ _ R //T _ _ _ //_ //S _ _ _ _ _ N _ //_ _ _ _ //_ N D //_ //_ _ _ _ T _ _ _ //_ T //T _ _ //S _ M _ //T _ M _.  ~ D _ _ _ //_ _ R R _


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 29, 2019)

*V please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 29, 2019)

L ?


----------



## debodun (Sep 30, 2019)

N _ V _ R //T _ _ _ //_ //S L _ _ _ _ N _ //_ _ L L //_ N D //_ //L _ _ _ T _ _ _ //_ T //T _ _ //S _ M _ //T _ M _.  ~ D _ V _ //_ _ R R _


----------



## Sunny (Sep 30, 2019)

Well, since I see it's by Dave Barry, I'll take a guess:

"Never take a sleeping pill and a laxative at the same time."


----------



## debodun (Sep 30, 2019)

Sunny scores again.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 30, 2019)

" _  _  //  _  _  //  _ //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _ //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  , //  _  _  _  //  _ //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ . "  ~  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Sep 30, 2019)

N


----------



## Sunny (Sep 30, 2019)

" _  _  //  _  _  //  _ //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _ //  _  _  N  _  _  _  _  _  N  , //  N  _  _  //  _ //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  N . "  ~  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Sep 30, 2019)

C


----------



## Sunny (Sep 30, 2019)

" _  _  //  _  _  //  _ //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _ //  C  _  N  _  _  _  _  _  N  , //  N  _  _  //  _ //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  N . "  ~  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _

Yes: N C


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 30, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 1, 2019)

" T  _  //  _  _  //  _ //  _  _  _  T  //  _  _  //  _ //  C  _  N  _  _  T  _  _  N  , //  N  _  T  //  _ //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  N . "  ~  _  _  _  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  _  T

Yes: N C T


----------



## debodun (Oct 1, 2019)

D


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 1, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 1, 2019)

" T  _  //  _  _  //  _ //  _  _  _  T  //  _  _  //  _ //  C  _  N  D  _  T  _  _  N  , //  N  _  T  //  _ //  _  R  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  N . "

~  R  _  _  _  R T  //  _  R  _  _  T

Yes: N C T D R


----------



## debodun (Oct 1, 2019)

B


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 1, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 1, 2019)

" T  _  //  B  _  //  _ //  _  _  _  T  //  _  _  //  _ //  C  _  N  D  _  T  _  _  N  , //  N  _  T  //  _ //  _  R  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  N . "

~  R  _  B  _  R T  //  _  R  _  _  T

Yes: N C T D R B

No: H


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 1, 2019)

*F please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 1, 2019)

" T  _  //  B  _  //  _ //  _  _  _  T  //  _  _  //  _ //  C  _  N  D  _  T  _  _  N  , //  N  _  T  //  _ //  _  R  _  F  _  _  _  _  _  N . "

~  R  _  B  _  R T  //  F  R  _  _  T

Yes: N C T D R B F

No: H


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 2, 2019)

*P please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 2, 2019)

To be a poet is a condition, not a profession. Robert Frost


----------



## Sunny (Oct 2, 2019)

That's it, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Oct 2, 2019)

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _.     ~_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Oct 2, 2019)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 2, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 2, 2019)

*R ?*


----------



## debodun (Oct 3, 2019)

_ _ _ //T H _ _ _ _ //_ R _ //H _ R _ _ R //T _ //_ _ T //_ _ //_ _ T H //T H _ _ //T H _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _.     ~_ _ R _ //T _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 3, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 3, 2019)

_ _ _ //T H _ _ _ S //_ R _ //H _ R _ _ R //T _ //_ _ T //_ _ //_ _ T H //T H _ _ //T H _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _.     ~_ _ R _ //T _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 3, 2019)

*W please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 3, 2019)

D ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 4, 2019)

_ _ W //T H _ _ _ S //_ R _ //H _ R D _ R //T _ //_ _ T //_ _ //W _ T H //T H _ _ //T H _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ //_ _ _ D //_ _ _ _ _ _ _.     
~_ _ R _ //T W _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 4, 2019)

*N please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 4, 2019)

_ _ W //T H _ N _ S //_ R _ //H _ R D _ R //T _ //_ _ T //_ _ //W _ T H //T H _ N //T H _ //_ N N _ _ _ N _ _ //_ _ //_ //_ _ _ D //_ _ _ _ _ _ _.    
~_ _ R _ //T W _ _N


----------



## Sunny (Oct 4, 2019)

Y ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 4, 2019)

_ _ W //T H _ N _ S //_ R _ //H _ R D _ R //T _ //_ _ T //_ _ //W _ T H //T H _ N //T H _ //_ N N _ Y _ N _ _ //_ _ //_ //_ _ _ D //_ _ _ _ _ _ _.    
~_ _ R _ //T W _ _N


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 4, 2019)

*P please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 4, 2019)

_ _ W //T H _ N _ S //_ R _ //H _ R D _ R //T _ //P _ T //_ P //W _ T H //T H _ N //T H _ //_ N N _ Y _ N _ _ //_ _ //_ //_ _ _ D //_ _ _ _ P _ _.    
~_ _ R _ //T W _ _N


----------



## Sunny (Oct 4, 2019)

C ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 4, 2019)

_ _ W //T H _ N _ S //_ R _ //H _ R D _ R //T _ //P _ T //_ P //W _ T H //T H _ N //T H _ //_ N N _ Y _ N C _ //_ _ //_ //_ _ _ D //_ _ _ _ P _ _.    
~_ _ R _ //T W _ _N


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 4, 2019)

*F please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 4, 2019)

F _ W //T H _ N _ S //_ R _ //H _ R D _ R //T _ //P _ T //_ P //W _ T H //T H _ N //T H _ //_ N N _ Y _ N C _ //_ F //_ //_ _ _ D //_ _ _ _ P _ _.    
~_ _ R _ //T W _ _N


----------



## Sunny (Oct 4, 2019)

L?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 4, 2019)

*X please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 5, 2019)

F _ W //T H _ N _ S //_ R _ //H _ R D _ R //T _ //P _ T //_ P //W _ T H //T H _ N //T H _ //_ N N _ Y _ N C _ //_ F //_ //_ _ _ D //_ X _ _ P L _.    
~_ _ R _ //T W _ _N


----------



## Sunny (Oct 5, 2019)

G ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 5, 2019)

F _ W //T H _ N G S //_ R _ //H _ R D _ R //T _ //P _ T //_ P //W _ T H //T H _ N //T H _ //_ N N _ Y _ N C _ //_ F //_ //G _ _ D //_ X _ _ P L _.    
~_ _ R _ //T W _ _N


----------



## Sunny (Oct 5, 2019)

"Few things are harder to put up with than the annoyance of a good example."  Mark Twain


----------



## debodun (Oct 5, 2019)

You got it.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 5, 2019)

" _  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ //  _  // _  _  _ //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //

 _  _  _  _  _  _  /  /  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _ ' _  //  _  _  _  _  , //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _ //  

_  _  _  _  _  _ ' _  //  _  _  _  _  // _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  //

_  _  //  _  _  _  _ . "  ~  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Oct 6, 2019)

N


----------



## Sunny (Oct 6, 2019)

" _  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  N  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  N  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  N  _ //  _  // _  _  _ //  _  _  _  _  //  _  N  _  //

_  _  _  _  N  _  /  /  _  N  //  _  N  _  _  N  _ ' _  //  _  _  _  _  , //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _ // 

_  N  _  _  N  _ ' _  //  _  _  _  _  // _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  N  //  _  _  N  _  _  _  _  _  _  N  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  N  //

_  N  //  _  _  _  _ . "  ~  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _

Yes: N  (Hope I got them all!)


----------



## debodun (Oct 6, 2019)

L


----------



## Sunny (Oct 6, 2019)

" _  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  N  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  N  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  N  _ //  _  // _  L  _ //  _  _  L  L  //  _  N  _  //

_  _  _  _  N  _  /  /  _  N  //  _  N  _  _  N  _ ' _  //  L  _  _  _  , //  _  _  _  //  _  _  L  L  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _ //

_  N  _  _  N  _ ' _  //  L  _  _  _  // _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  N  //  _  _  N  _  _  _  _  _  _  N  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  N  //

_  N  //  _  _  _  _ . "  ~  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _

Yes: N  L


----------



## debodun (Oct 6, 2019)

D


----------



## Sunny (Oct 6, 2019)

" _  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  N  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  N  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  N  _ //  _  // _  L  _ //  _  _  L  L  //  _  N  D  //

_  _  _  _  N  _  /  /  _  N  //  _  N  _  _  N  _ ' _  //  L  _  _  _  , //  _  _  _  //  _  _  L  L  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _ //

_  N  _  _  N  _ ' _  //  L  _  _  _  // _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  N  //  _  _  N  _  _  D  _  _  _  N  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  N  //

_  N  //  _  _  _  _ . "  ~  D _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _

Yes: N  L  D


----------



## debodun (Oct 6, 2019)

T


----------



## Sunny (Oct 6, 2019)

" _  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  N  //  _  _  _  //  T  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  T  _  _  _  N  //  _  _  T  _  _  _  N  _ //  _  // _  L  _ //  _  _  L  L  //  _  N  D  //

_  _  _  _  N  _  /  /  _  N  //  _  N  _  _  N  T ' _  //  L  _  _  _  , //  _  _  _  //  _  _  L  L  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  T  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  T  _  _ //

_  N  _  _  N  T ' _  //  L  _  _  _  // _  _  T  _  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  N  //  _  _  N  _  _  D  _  _  _  N  _  //  _  _  //  T  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  N  //

_  N  //  _  _  _  _ . "  ~  D _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _

Yes: N  L  D T


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 6, 2019)

K please


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 6, 2019)

*G ?*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 6, 2019)

" _  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  N  //  _  _  _  //  T  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  T  _  _  _  N  //  _  _  T  _  _  _  N  G //  _  // _  L  _ //  _  _  L  L  //  _  N  D  //

_  _  _  _  N  G  /  /  _  N  //  _  N  _  _  N  T ' _  //  L  _  _  _  , //  _  _  _  //  _  _  L  L  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  T  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  T  _  _ //

_  N  _  _  N  T ' _  //  L  _  _  _  // _  _  T  _  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  N  //  _  _  N  _  _  D  _  _  _  N  G  //  _  _  //  T  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  N  //

_  N  //  _  _  _  _ . "  ~  D _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _

Yes: N  L  D T G

No K


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 6, 2019)

*W ?*


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 6, 2019)

*F please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 7, 2019)

" _  F  //  _  //  W  _  _  _  N  //  _  _  _  //  T  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  T  W  _  _  N  //  _  _  T  _  _  _  N  G //  _  // F  L  _ //  _  _  L  L  //  _  N  D  //

_  _  _  _  N  G  /  /  _  N  //  _  N  F  _  N  T ' _  //  L  _  F  _  , //  _  _  _  //  W  _  L  L  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  T  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  T  _  _ //

_  N  F  _  N  T ' _  //  L  _  F  _  // W  _  T  _  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  N  //  _  _  N  _  _  D  _  _  _  N  G  //  _  F  //  T  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  N  //

_  N  //  _  _  _  _ . "  ~  D _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _

Yes: N  L  D T G W F

No K


----------



## debodun (Oct 7, 2019)

H


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 7, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 7, 2019)

*C ?*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 7, 2019)

" _  F  //  _  //  W  _  _  _  N  //  H  _  S  //  T  _  //  C  H _  _  S  _  //  _  _  T  W  _  _  N  //  C  _  T  C  H  _  N  G //  _  // F  L  _ //  _  _  L  L  //  _  N  D  //

S  _  _  _  N  G  /  /  _  N  //  _  N  F  _  N  T ' S  //  L  _  F  _  , //  S  H  _  //  W  _  L  L  //  C  H  _  _  S  _  //  T  _  //  S  _  _  _  //  T  H  _ //

_  N  F  _  N  T ' S //  L  _  F  _  // W  _  T  H  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  N  //  C  _  N  S  _  D  _  _  _  N  G  //  _  F  //  T  H  _  _  _  //  _  S  //  _  //  _  _  N  //

_  N  //  _  _  S  _ . "  ~  D _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _

Yes: N  L  D T G W F S H C

No K


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 7, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 7, 2019)

If a woman has to choose between catching a fly ball and saving an infant's life, she will choose to save the infant's life without even considering if there are men on base. Dave Barry


----------



## debodun (Oct 7, 2019)

_ _ _ _, //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _, //_ _ _ _ _ _ _, //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _.
~ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Oct 7, 2019)

Good guessing, Deb.  

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 7, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 8, 2019)

_ _ _ _, //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ S, //_ _ _ _ _ _ _, //_ _ _ N _ S //_ N _ //_ _ _ S _ N //_ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ S //_ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ S.
~ _ _ _ _ _ _ S //_ _ _ _ _ N S


----------



## Sunny (Oct 8, 2019)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 8, 2019)

_ _ _ _, //_ _ T _ T _ _ S, //_ _ _ _ T _ _, //_ _ _ N _ S //_ N _ //_ _ _ S _ N //_ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ S //_ _ _ //T _ _ //_ _ _ S.
~ _ _ _ _ _ _ S //_ _ _ _ _ N S


----------



## Sunny (Oct 8, 2019)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 8, 2019)

_ _ _ _, //_ _ T _ T _ _ S, //_ _ _ _ T R _, //_ R _ N _ S //_ N _ //_ R _ S _ N //_ R _ //_ _ _ //_ _ R _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ R _ S //_ _ R //T _ _ //_ _ _ S.
~ _ _ _ R _ _ S //_ _ _ _ _ N S


----------



## Sunny (Oct 8, 2019)

P ?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 8, 2019)

*D please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 8, 2019)

*C ?*


----------



## debodun (Oct 9, 2019)

P _ P _, //P _ T _ T _ _ S, //P _ _ _ T R _, //P R _ N _ S //_ N D //P R _ S _ N //_ R _ //_ _ _ //_ _ R _ //_ _ _ D //_ _ R D S //_ _ R //T _ _ //_ _ P S.
~ C _ _ R _ _ S //D _ C _ _ N S


----------



## Sunny (Oct 9, 2019)

H ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 9, 2019)

P _ P _, //P _ T _ T _ _ S, //P _ _ _ T R _, //P R _ N _ S //_ N D //P R _ S _ N //_ R _ //_ _ _ //_ _ R _ //_ _ _ D //_ _ R D S //_ _ R //T _ _ //_ _ P S.
~ C H _ R _ _ S //D _ C _ _ N S


----------



## Sunny (Oct 9, 2019)

L ?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 9, 2019)

*K please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 10, 2019)

P _ P _, //P _ T _ T _ _ S, //P _ _ L T R _, //P R _ N _ S //_ N D //P R _ S _ N //_ R _ //_ L L //_ _ R _ //_ _ _ D //_ _ R D S //_ _ R //T H _ //L _ P S.
~ C H _ R L _ S //D _ C K _ N S


----------



## Sunny (Oct 10, 2019)

G ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 10, 2019)

P _ P _, //P _ T _ T _ _ S, //P _ _ L T R _, //P R _ N _ S //_ N D //P R _ S _ N //_ R _ //_ L L //_ _ R _ //G _ _ D //_ _ R D S //_ _ R //T H _ //L _ P S.
~ C H _ R L _ S //D _ C K _ N S


----------



## Sunny (Oct 10, 2019)

Does the first word have any consonants aside from P?  If not, I'll take a guess.


----------



## debodun (Oct 10, 2019)

No


----------



## Sunny (Oct 10, 2019)

"Papa, potatoes, poultry, prunes, and prison are all very good words for the lips." Charles Dickens

Weird, but that's what it looks like.


----------



## debodun (Oct 11, 2019)

It is - you're correct, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 11, 2019)

Seasonal quote:

" _ ' _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _ _  _ //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _ . "  

~  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Oct 11, 2019)

R


----------



## Sunny (Oct 11, 2019)

Seasonal quote:

" _ ' _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  R  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _ _  _ //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  R  //  _  _  _  _  R . "  

~  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _ 

Yes: R


----------



## debodun (Oct 11, 2019)

T


----------



## Sunny (Oct 11, 2019)

Seasonal quote:

" _ ' _  _  //  _ T  _  _  //  _  _  _  R  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _ _  _ //  T  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  R  //  _  _  _  _  R . "  

~  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _ 

Yes: R T


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 11, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 11, 2019)

Seasonal quote:

" _ ' _  _  //  S T  _  _  //  _  _  _  R  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _ _  _ //  T  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  R  //  _  _  _  _  R . " 

~  _  _  _  _  _  S  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  S

Yes: R T S


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 11, 2019)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 11, 2019)

Seasonal quote:

" _ ' _  _  //  S T  _  _  //  _  _  _  R  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _ _  _ //  T  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  //  D  _  _  _  _  R  //  _  _  _  _  R . " 

~  _  _  D  _  _  S  _  _  _  //  _  D  D  _  _  S

Yes: R T S


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 11, 2019)

*Y please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 12, 2019)

Seasonal quote:

" _ ' _  _  //  S T  _  _  //  _  _  _  R  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _ _  _ //  T  _  _  Y  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  //  D  _  R  _  _  R  //  _  _  _  _  R . "

~  _  _  D  _  _  S  D  _  Y  //  _  D  D  _  _  S

Yes: R T S  Y

(A missing D and a missing R have been added.)


----------



## debodun (Oct 12, 2019)

I'll stop wearing black when they make a darker color. Wednesday Addams


----------



## Sunny (Oct 12, 2019)

Correct, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Oct 12, 2019)

_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _.//_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _.//_ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _.
_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 12, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 12, 2019)

_ _ _ _ //_ S //_ _ _ _ S _ _ _.//_ _ _ _ _ //_ S //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _.//_ _ //_ S //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ S _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ S //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ S _ _ _.
_ S _ _ _ //_ S _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 12, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 12, 2019)

_ _ _ _ //_ S //_ _ _ _ S _ _ _. //_ _ _ _ H //_ S //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _. //_ _ //_ S //_ H _ //_ _ _ _ S _ _ _ _ _ //_ H _ _ //_ S //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ S _ _ _.
_ S _ _ _ //_ S _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 12, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 12, 2019)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 13, 2019)

_ _ _ _ //_ S //_ _ _ _ S _ _ T. //_ _ _ T H //_ S //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _. //_ T //_ S //T H _ //T R _ _ S _ T _ _ _ //T H _ _ //_ S //T R _ _ _ _ _ S _ _ _.
_ S _ _ _ //_ S _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Oct 13, 2019)

L ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 13, 2019)

L _ _ _ //_ S //_ L _ _ S _ _ T. //_ _ _ T H //_ S //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ L. //_ T //_ S //T H _ //T R _ _ S _ T _ _ _ //T H _ _ //_ S //T R _ _ _ L _ S _ _ _.
_ S _ _ _ //_ S _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 13, 2019)

*V please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 13, 2019)

L _ _ _ //_ S //_ L _ _ S _ _ T. //_ _ _ T H //_ S //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ L. //_ T //_ S //T H _ //T R _ _ S _ T _ _ _ //T H _ _ //_ S //T R _ _ _ L _ S _ _ _.
_ S _ _ _ //_ S _ _ _ V


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 13, 2019)

*F please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 13, 2019)

L _ F _ //_ S //_ L _ _ S _ _ T. //_ _ _ T H //_ S //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ L. //_ T //_ S //T H _ //T R _ _ S _ T _ _ _ //T H _ _ //_ S //T R _ _ _ L _ S _ _ _.
_ S _ _ _ //_ S _ _ _ V


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 13, 2019)

*M please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 13, 2019)

L _ F _ //_ S //_ L _ _ S _ _ T. //_ _ _ T H //_ S //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ L. //_ T //_ S //T H _ //T R _ _ S _ T _ _ _ //T H _ _ //_ S //T R _ _ _ L _ S _ M _.
_ S _ _ _ //_ S _ M _ V


----------



## Sunny (Oct 13, 2019)

C ?

(Is there a missing T?)


----------



## debodun (Oct 13, 2019)

L _ F _ //_ S //_ L _ _ S _ _ T. //_ _ _ T H //_ S //_ _ _ C _ _ _ L. //_ T //_ S //T H _ //T R _ _ S _ T _ _ _ //T H _ T //_ S //T R _ _ _ L _ S _ M _.
_ S _ _ C //_ S _ M _ V 

added a missing T (thanks for the catch, Sunny).


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 13, 2019)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 13, 2019)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 14, 2019)

L _ F _ //_ S //_ L _ _ S _ N T. //D _ _ T H //_ S //_ _ _ C _ F _ L. //_ T //_ S //T H _ //T R _ N S _ T _ _ N //T H _ T //_ S //T R _ _ _ L _ S _ M _.
_ S _ _ C //_ S _ M _ V


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 14, 2019)

*P please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 14, 2019)

L _ F _ //_ S //P L _ _ S _ N T. //D _ _ T H //_ S //P _ _ C _ F _ L. //_ T //_ S //T H _ //T R _ N S _ T _ _ N //T H _ T //_ S //T R _ _ _ L _ S _ M _.
_ S _ _ C //_ S _ M _ V 

one consonant left


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 14, 2019)

*Life is pleasant, death is peaceful. It is the transition that is troublesome.
Isaac Asimov*


----------



## debodun (Oct 14, 2019)

That's it, Citygirl.


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 14, 2019)

Thanks Deb.

"_ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ // _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ //_ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _." 
_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Oct 14, 2019)

R


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 14, 2019)

Thanks Deb.

 "_ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ // _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ R _ _ R _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ //_ // _ _ _ // R _ _ _ _ _ _ R." 
 _ _ R R _ // _ _ R _


----------



## debodun (Oct 14, 2019)

Y


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 14, 2019)

Thanks Deb.

 "_ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ // _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ R _ _ R _ _ _ // _ _ // _ Y //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ //_ // _ _ _ // R _ _ _ _ _ _ R." 
 _ _ R R Y // _ _ R _


----------



## debodun (Oct 14, 2019)

D


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 14, 2019)

Thanks Deb.

 "_ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ D // _ // _ _ _ // _ _ // _ D _ _ R _ _ R _ _ _ // _ _ // _ Y //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ //_ // _ _ _ // R _ _ _ _ _ _ R." 
 _ _ R R Y // _ _ R D


----------



## debodun (Oct 14, 2019)

L


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 14, 2019)

Thanks Deb.

 "_ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ D // _ // L _ _ // _ _ // _ D _ _ R _ _ R _ _ _ // _ _ // _ Y //_ _ L _ _ _ _ _ L // L _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ //_ // _ _ _ // R _ _ _ _ _ _ R." 
 _ _ R R Y // _ _ R D


----------



## Sunny (Oct 14, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 14, 2019)

Thanks Deb.

"_ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ D // _ // L _ _ // _ _ // _ D _ _ R _ _ R _ _ _ // _ N // _ Y //_ _ L _ _ _ _ _ L // L _ _ _ // _ _ _ // N _ // _ N _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ //_ // _ _ N // R _ _ _ _ _ _ R."
_ _ R R Y // _ _ R D


----------



## Sunny (Oct 14, 2019)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 14, 2019)

Thanks Deb.

"_ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ D // _ // L _ T // _ _ // _ D _ _ R _ _ R _ _ _ // _ N // _ Y //_ _ L _ T _ _ _ L // L _ _ _ // _ _ T // N _ // _ N _ _ _ _ _ // T _ _ T //_ // _ _ N // R _ _ _ _ _ _ R."
_ _ R R Y // _ _ R D


----------



## Sunny (Oct 15, 2019)

F ?

(Just curious, why do you keep thanking Deb?)


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 15, 2019)

"_ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ D // _ // L _ T // _ F // _ D _ _ R _ _ R _ _ _ // _ N // _ Y //_ _ L _ T _ _ _ L // L _ F _ // _ _ T // N _ // _ N _ _ _ _ _ // T _ _ T //_ // _ _ N // R _ _ _ _ _ _ R."
_ _ R R Y // F _ R D

I have seen other people do it and thought it was a mark of common courtesy but if it bothers you I will not do it any more Sunny.


----------



## debodun (Oct 15, 2019)

I have had a lot of adversaries in my political life, but no enemies that I can remember.
Gerry Ford


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 15, 2019)

*You are very correct Deb!*


----------



## debodun (Oct 15, 2019)

_ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _, //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _.   ~_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Oct 15, 2019)

S ?

(Of course, it doesn't bother me, CG. I was just curious; I thought maybe it was a joke between you, or a reference to something in an earlier post. Go ahead and thank all you like!)


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 15, 2019)

T please


----------



## debodun (Oct 15, 2019)

_ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ T _ _ _ _ //T _ _ //_ _ S T //_ _ _ //T _ _ //_ _ _ S _ _ T, //_ _ //S _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //T _ _ T //_ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ S T //T _ _ //_ _ T_ _ _.   ~_ _ _ S T _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 15, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 15, 2019)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 16, 2019)

_ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ N //_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ T _ _ _ N //T H _ //_ _ S T //_ N _ //T H _ //_ _ _ S _ N T, //_ _ //S _ _ _ _ //_ _ N _ //T H _ T //_ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ S T //T _ _ //_ _ T_ _ _.   ~_ _ N S T _ _ //_ H _ _ _ H _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 16, 2019)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 16, 2019)

C ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 16, 2019)

_ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ N //_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ T _ _ _ N //T H _ //_ _ S T //_ N D //T H _ //_ _ _ S _ N T, //_ _ //S H _ _ _ //_ _ N D //T H _ T //_ _ //H _ _ _ //_ _ S T //T _ _ //_ _ T_ _ _.   ~_ _ N S T _ _ //C H _ _ C H _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Oct 16, 2019)

W ?

(There's a missing N in the person's first name.)


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 16, 2019)

*M please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 17, 2019)

_ _ //W _ //_ _ _ N //_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ T W _ _ N //T H _ //_ _ S T //_ N D //T H _ //_ _ _ S _ N T, //W _ //S H _ _ _ //_ _ N D //T H _ T //W _ //H _ _ _ //_ _ S T //T H _ //_ _ T_ _ _.   ~W _ N S T _ N //C H _ _ C H _ _ _ 

No - M


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 17, 2019)

P ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 17, 2019)

_ _ //W _ //_ P _ N //_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ T W _ _ N //T H _ //P _ S T //_ N D //T H _ //P _ _ S _ N T, //W _ //S H _ _ _ //_ _ N D //T H _ T //W _ //H _ _ _ //_ _ S T //T H _ //_ _ T_ _ _.   ~W _ N S T _ N //C H _ _ C H _ _ _ 

No - M


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 17, 2019)

L ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 17, 2019)

_ _ //W _ //_ P _ N //_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ L //_ _ T W _ _ N //T H _ //P _ S T //_ N D //T H _ //P _ _ S _ N T, //W _ //S H _ L L //_ _ N D //T H _ T //W _ //H _ _ _ //L _ S T //T H _ //_ _ T_ _ _.   ~W _ N S T _ N //C H _ _ C H _ L L

No - M


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 17, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 17, 2019)

_ _ //W _ //_ P _ N //_ //_ _ _ R R _ L //_ _ T W _ _ N //T H _ //P _ S T //_ N D //T H _ //P R _ S _ N T, //W _ //S H _ L L //_ _ N D //T H _ T //W _ //H _ _ _ //L _ S T //T H _ //_ _ T_ R _.   ~W _ N S T _ N //C H _ R C H _ L L

No - M


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 17, 2019)

*F please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 17, 2019)

_ F //W _ //_ P _ N //_ //_ _ _ R R _ L //_ _ T W _ _ N //T H _ //P _ S T //_ N D //T H _ //P R _ S _ N T, //W _ //S H _ L L //F _ N D //T H _ T //W _ //H _ _ _ //L _ S T //T H _ //F _ T_ R _.   ~W _ N S T _ N //C H _ R C H _ L L

No - M


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 17, 2019)

*Q please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 17, 2019)

_ F //W _ //_ P _ N //_ //Q _ _ R R _ L //_ _ T W _ _ N //T H _ //P _ S T //_ N D //T H _ //P R _ S _ N T, //W _ //S H _ L L //F _ N D //T H _ T //W _ //H _ _ _ //L _ S T //T H _ //F _ T_ R _.   ~W _ N S T _ N //C H _ R C H _ L L

No - M


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 17, 2019)

V please


----------



## Sunny (Oct 17, 2019)

B ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 18, 2019)

_ F //W _ //_ P _ N //_ //Q _ _ R R _ L //B _ T W _ _ N //T H _ //P _ S T //_ N D //T H _ //P R _ S _ N T, //W _ //S H _ L L //F _ N D //T H _ T //W _ //H _ V _ //L _ S T //T H _ //F _ T_ R _.   ~W _ N S T _ N //C H _ R C H _ L L

No - M 

ALL CONSONANTS GUESSED


----------



## Sunny (Oct 18, 2019)

"If we open a quarrel between the past and the present, we shall find that we have lost the future."  Winston Churchill


----------



## Sunny (Oct 18, 2019)

" _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _ //  _  _  _ -  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ . "  ~  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Oct 18, 2019)

N


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 18, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 19, 2019)

" _  _  H  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _ //  N  _  N -  _  _  _  _  H  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  N  _  _  _  _  _  _  N . "  ~  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  N

Yes: N H


----------



## debodun (Oct 19, 2019)

S


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 19, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 19, 2019)

" _  _  H  _  _  S  _  //  _  S  //  _ //  N  _  N -  _  R  _  _  H  _  _  //  _  R  _  _  N  _  _  _  _  _  _  N . "  ~  _  _  _  R  _  _  //  _  _  R  _  _  N

Yes: N H S R


----------



## debodun (Oct 19, 2019)

Atheism is a non-prophet organization. George Carlin


----------



## Sunny (Oct 19, 2019)

That's it, Deb.


----------



## debodun (Oct 20, 2019)

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _. //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _.  ~_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 20, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 20, 2019)

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ T. //T _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ T _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ T _ _ _ _ _ //T _ _ //_ _ _ T.  ~_ _ _ _ //T _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 20, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 20, 2019)

H ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 20, 2019)

M ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 21, 2019)

_ _ _ _ _ S //_ _ //_ _ _ H T. //T H _ S //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ T _ _ _ //S _ M _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ S T _ _ _ S H //T H _ //_ _ S T.  ~ M _ _ _ //T _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 21, 2019)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 21, 2019)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 21, 2019)

_ _ _ _ _ S //_ _ //_ _ G H T. //T H _ S //_ _ _ _ //G _ _ T _ _ _ //S _ M _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ N _ //_ S T _ N _ S H //T H _ //_ _ S T.  ~ M _ _ _ //T _ _ _ N


----------



## Sunny (Oct 21, 2019)

P ?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 21, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 22, 2019)

_ _ _ _ _ S //_ _ //R _ G H T. //T H _ S //_ _ _ _ //G R _ T _ _ _ //S _ M _ //P _ _ P _ _ //_ N _ //_ S T _ N _ S H //T H _ //R _ S T.  ~ M _ R _ //T _ _ _ N


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 22, 2019)

W please


----------



## debodun (Oct 22, 2019)

_ _ W _ _ S //_ _ //R _ G H T. //T H _ S //W _ _ _ //G R _ T _ _ _ //S _ M _ //P _ _ P _ _ //_ N _ //_ S T _ N _ S H //T H _ //R _ S T.  ~ M _ R _ //T W _ _ N


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 22, 2019)

*L please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 22, 2019)

_ L W _ _ S //_ _ //R _ G H T. //T H _ S //W _ L L //G R _ T _ _ _ //S _ M _ //P _ _ P L _ //_ N _ //_ S T _ N _ S H //T H _ //R _ S T.  ~ M _ R _ //T W _ _ N


----------



## Sunny (Oct 22, 2019)

D ?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 22, 2019)

*Y please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 23, 2019)

_ L W _ Y S //D _ //R _ G H T. //T H _ S //W _ L L //G R _ T _ _ Y //S _ M _ //P _ _ P L _ //_ N D //_ S T _ N _ S H //T H _ //R _ S T.  ~ M _ R _ //T W _ _ N


----------



## Sunny (Oct 23, 2019)

"Always do right. This will gratify some people and astonish the rest."  Mark Twain


----------



## debodun (Oct 23, 2019)

Sunny strikes again! Good job.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 23, 2019)

" _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ . "  ~  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Oct 23, 2019)

L


----------



## Sunny (Oct 23, 2019)

" _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  L  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ . "  ~  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 23, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 23, 2019)

" _  _  _  _  _  _  S  //  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  L  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ . "  ~  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 23, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 24, 2019)

R


----------



## Sunny (Oct 24, 2019)

" R  _  _  _  R T  S  //  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  T  _  //  _  R  _  //  _  R  _  _  T  L  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  R  _  T  _  _ . "  ~  _  _  R  _  //  T  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Oct 24, 2019)

P


----------



## Sunny (Oct 24, 2019)

" R  _  P  _  R T  S  //  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  T  _  //  _  R  _  //  _  R  _  _  T  L  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  R  _  T  _  _ . "  ~  _  _  R  _  //  T  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Oct 24, 2019)

Reports of my death are greatly exaggerated. Mark Twain.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 24, 2019)

Correct, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Oct 24, 2019)

_ _ //_ //_ _ _'_ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _, //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _.  ~_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Oct 24, 2019)

T


----------



## debodun (Oct 24, 2019)

_ _ //_ //_ _ _'T //_ _ T //T _ _ //_ _ _ _, //_ T //_ _ _ _ T //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _.  ~_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Oct 24, 2019)

F ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 24, 2019)

*H ?*


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 24, 2019)

*N please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 25, 2019)

_ F //_ //_ _ _'T //_ _ T //T H _ //_ _ _ _, //_ T //_ _ _ _ T //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ N _ _.  ~_ _ _ N //_ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Oct 25, 2019)

J ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 25, 2019)

_ F //_ //_ _ _'T //_ _ T //T H _ //_ _ _ _, //_ T //_ _ _ _ T //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ N _ _.  ~_ _ _ N //_ _ _ _ 

No - J


----------



## Sunny (Oct 25, 2019)

R


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 25, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 26, 2019)

_ F //_ //_ _ _'T //_ _ T //T H _ //_ _ R _, //_ T //_ _ _ S T //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ R _ //_ _ N _ _.  ~_ _ _ N //_ _ _ _ 

No - J


----------



## Sunny (Oct 26, 2019)

D ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 26, 2019)

_ F //_ //_ _ _'T //_ _ T //T H _ //_ _ R _, //_ T //_ _ _ S T //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ R _ //_ _ N _ _.  ~_ _ _ N //_ _ D _ 

No - J


----------



## Sunny (Oct 26, 2019)

B ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 26, 2019)

_ F //_ //_ _ _'T //_ _ T //T H _ //_ _ R _, //_ T //_ _ _ S T //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ R _ //_ _ N _ _.  ~_ _ _ N //_ _ D _ 

No - J, B


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 26, 2019)

*W please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 26, 2019)

M ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 26, 2019)

*C ?*


----------



## debodun (Oct 27, 2019)

_ F //_ //C _ _'T //_ _ T //T H _ //_ _ R _, //_ T //_ _ _ S T //_ _ _ _ //M _ //M _ R _ //M _ N _ _.  ~_ _ _ N //_ _ D _

No - J, B, W


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 27, 2019)

*N ?*


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 27, 2019)

*P please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 27, 2019)

Missing N, perhaps?

G


----------



## debodun (Oct 27, 2019)

_ F //_ //C _ N'T //_ _ T //T H _ //_ _ R _, //_ T //_ _ _ S T //_ _ _ _ //M _ //M _ R _ //M _ N _ _.  ~_ _ _ N //_ _ D _

No - J, B, W, P


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 27, 2019)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 27, 2019)

Deb, what about my G?


----------



## debodun (Oct 27, 2019)

_ F //_ //C _ N'T //G _ T //T H _ //G _ R _, //_ T //_ _ _ S T //G _ _ _ //M _ //M _ R _ //M _ N _ _.  ~_ _ _ N //_ _ D _

No - J, B, W, P


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 27, 2019)

*L please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 27, 2019)

_ F //_ //C _ N'T //G _ T //T H _ //G _ R L, //_ T //L _ _ S T //G _ _ _ //M _ //M _ R _ //M _ N _ _.  ~_ L _ N //_ L D _

No - J, B, W, P


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 27, 2019)

*V please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 27, 2019)

"If I can't get the girl, at least give me more money."  Alan Alda


----------



## debodun (Oct 28, 2019)

That's it, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 29, 2019)

" _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _ //  _  _   //  _  _  _   //

_  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  , //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  

_  _  _  _  _ . //   _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Oct 29, 2019)

L


----------



## Sunny (Oct 29, 2019)

" _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _ //  _  _   //  _  _  _   //

_  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  L  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  , //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  L  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  

_  _  _  _  _ . //   _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _ 

Yes - L


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 29, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 29, 2019)

W ?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 29, 2019)

" _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  S  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _ //  _  S   //  _  _  _   //

_  S  //  _  _  _  _  _  L  _  _  _  //  _  S  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  , //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  S  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  L  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  

_  _  _  _  _ . //   _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _ 

Yes - L S

No - W


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 29, 2019)

*T ?*


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 29, 2019)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 30, 2019)

" _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  D  //  _  _  D  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  T  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  D  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  S  //  _  _  _  //  T  _  _  T //  _  S   //  _  _  _   //

_  S  //  _  _  _  _  _  L  _  T  _  //  _  S  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  D  , //  T  _  _  _  _  //  _  S  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  D  //  T  _  //  _  _  _  _  L  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  // 

_  _  _  _  _ . "  D _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _

Yes - L S T D

No - W


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 30, 2019)

*N please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 30, 2019)

" _  _  _  _  //  _  _  N  D  //  _  N  D  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  T  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  D  //  _  _  N  _  //  _  _  _  _  S  //  _  _  _  //  T  _  _  T //  _  S   //  _  _  _   //

_  S  //  _  _  _  _  _  L  _  T  _  //  _  S  //  _  _  N  _  _  _  N  _  D  , //  T  _  _  _  _  //  _  S  //  N  _  //  N  _  _  D  //  T  _  //  _  N  _  _  L  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  // 

_  _  _  _  N . "  D _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _

Yes - L S T D N

No - W


----------



## debodun (Oct 30, 2019)

R


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 30, 2019)

*H ?*


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 30, 2019)

F please


----------



## Sunny (Oct 30, 2019)

" _  _  _  R //  H  _  N  D  //  _  N  D  //  _  _  _  R  //  _  _  _  T  H  //  _  _  R  _  _  D  //  _  _  N  _  //  _  _  _  R  S  //  _  _  _  //  T  H  _  T //  _  S   //  F  _  R   //

_  S  //  _  H  _  _  _  L  _  T  _  //  _  S  //  _  _  N  _  _  R  N  _  D  , //  T  H  _  R  _  //  _  S  //  N  _  //  N  _  _  D  //  T  _  //  _  N  _  _  L  _  _  //  _  _  _  R  // 

_  R  _  _  N . "  D _  _  _  //  _  _  R  R  _

Yes - L S T D N F R H

No - W


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 30, 2019)

C ?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 30, 2019)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 31, 2019)

" _  _  _  R //  H  _  N  D  //  _  N  D  //  _  _  _  R  //  _  _  _  T  H  //  _  G  R  _  _  D  //  _  _  N  _  //  _  _  _  R  S  //  _  G  _  //  T  H  _  T //  _  S   //  F  _  R   //

_  S  //  C  H  _  C  _  L  _  T  _  //  _  S  //  C  _  N  C  _  R  N  _  D  , //  T  H  _  R  _  //  _  S  //  N  _  //  N  _  _  D  //  T  _  //  _  N  _  _  L  _  _  //  _  _  _  R  //

_  R  _  _  N . "  D _  _  _  //  _  _  R  R  _

Yes - L S T D N F R H C G

No - W


----------



## debodun (Oct 31, 2019)

Your hand and your mouth agreed many years ago that, as far as chocolate is concerned, there is no need to involve your brain. Dave Barry


----------



## Sunny (Oct 31, 2019)

That's it, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Nov 1, 2019)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _.  ~ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Nov 1, 2019)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 1, 2019)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ N _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //N _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ N _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _.  ~ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Nov 1, 2019)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 1, 2019)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ N _ _ //_ _ //T _ _ //N _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ N _ //_ _ _ _ _ //T _ //T _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ T _ _ _ _.  ~ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 1, 2019)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 1, 2019)

*Bump*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 1, 2019)

R ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 1, 2019)

*H ?*


----------



## debodun (Nov 2, 2019)

_ _ _ _ R _ _ N _ _ //_ S //T H _ //N _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ N _ //_ _ _ _ S //T _ //T H _ _ R //_ _ S T _ _ _ S.  ~ _ S _ _ R //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 2, 2019)

*M please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 2, 2019)

W ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 2, 2019)

_ _ _ _ R _ _ N _ _ //_ S //T H _ //N _ M _ //_ _ _ R _ _ N _ //_ _ _ _ S //T _ //T H _ _ R //M _ S T _ _ _ S.  ~ _ S _ _ R //W _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 2, 2019)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 2, 2019)

_ _ _ _ R _ _ N _ _ //_ S //T H _ //N _ M _ //_ _ _ R _ _ N _ //_ _ _ _ S //T _ //T H _ _ R //M _ S T _ _ _ S.  ~ _ S _ _ R //W _ _ D _


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 2, 2019)

*L please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 2, 2019)

_ _ _ _ R _ _ N _ _ //_ S //T H _ //N _ M _ //_ _ _ R _ _ N _ //_ _ _ _ S //T _ //T H _ _ R //M _ S T _ _ _ S.  ~ _ S _ _ R //W _ _L D _


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 2, 2019)

*C please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 2, 2019)

_ _ _ _ R _ _ N C _ //_ S //T H _ //N _ M _ //_ _ _ R _ _ N _  //_ _ _ _ S //T _ //T H _ _ R //M _ S T _ _ _ S.  ~ _ S C _ R //W _ L D _


----------



## Sunny (Nov 2, 2019)

X ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 2, 2019)

_ X _ _ R _ _ N C _ //_ S //T H _ //N _ M _ //_ _ _ R _ _ N _  //_ _ _ _ S //T _ //T H _ _ R //M _ S T _ _ _ S.  ~ _ S C _ R //W _ L D _


----------



## Sunny (Nov 2, 2019)

K ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 2, 2019)

_ X _ _ R _ _ N C _ //_ S //T H _ //N _ M _ //_ _ _ R _ _ N _  //_ _ _ _ S //T _ //T H _ _ R //M _ S T _ K _ S.  ~ _ S C _ R //W _ L D _


----------



## Sunny (Nov 2, 2019)

P ?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 2, 2019)

*G please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 3, 2019)

_ X P _ R _ _ N C _ //_ S //T H _ //N _ M _ //_ _ _ R _ _ N _  //G _ _ _ S //T _ //T H _ _ R //M _ S T _ K _ S.  ~ _ S C _ R //W _ L D _


----------



## Sunny (Nov 3, 2019)

Y ?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 3, 2019)

*V please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 4, 2019)

"Experience is the name everyone gives to their mistakes."  ~ Oscar Wilde


----------



## Sunny (Nov 4, 2019)

" _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //

_  _  _  _  . "  ~  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 4, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 4, 2019)

R


----------



## Sunny (Nov 4, 2019)

" _  _  _  _  R  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  R  //  _  _  //  _  T  R  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  T  //  _  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  R  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  T  _  _  //

_  _  _  _  . "  ~  _  _  _  _  //  R  _  T  _

Yes:  T R


----------



## debodun (Nov 4, 2019)

Never allow the fear of striking out keep you from playing the game. Babe Ruth


----------



## Sunny (Nov 4, 2019)

That's it, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Nov 5, 2019)

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _, //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _.   ~_ _ _ _ _ _ //_. //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 5, 2019)

T please


----------



## debodun (Nov 5, 2019)

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //T _ _ _ _, //_ _ T //_ _ _ _ T //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ T _ //_ _ _ T _ _ _.   ~_ _ _ T _ _ //_. //T _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Nov 5, 2019)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 5, 2019)

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ N _ //T _ _ N _, //_ _ T //_ _ _ _ T //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ T _ //_ N _ T _ _ _.   ~_ _ N T _ _ //_. //T _ _ _ _ _ _ N


----------



## Sunny (Nov 5, 2019)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 5, 2019)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 6, 2019)

_ _ _ D //_ D _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ N _ //T _ _ N _, //_ _ T //_ _ _ R T //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ T _ //_ N _ T _ _ R.   ~_ _ N T _ R //_. //T _ _ _ _ _ _ N


----------



## Sunny (Nov 6, 2019)

Q ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 6, 2019)

_ _ _ D //_ D _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ N _ //T _ _ N _, //_ _ T //_ _ _ R T //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //Q _ _ T _ //_ N _ T _ _ R.   ~_ _ N T _ R //_. //T _ _ _ _ _ _ N


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 6, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 6, 2019)

_ _ _ D //_ D _ _ _ _ //_ S //_ N _ //T _ _ N _, //_ _ T //S _ _ R T //_ _ _ _ _ _ N _ //_ S //Q _ _ T _ //_ N _ T _ _ R.   ~_ _ N T _ R //S. //T _ _ _ _ S _ N


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 6, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 6, 2019)

G ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 6, 2019)

*B ?*


----------



## debodun (Nov 7, 2019)

G _ _ D //_ D _ _ _ _ //_ S //_ N _ //T H _ N G, //B _ T //S _ _ R T //G _ _ B _ _ N G //_ S //Q _ _ T _ //_ N _ T H _ R.   ~H _ N T _ R //S. //T H _ _ _ S _ N


----------



## Sunny (Nov 7, 2019)

M ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 7, 2019)

*V ?*


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 7, 2019)

*L please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 8, 2019)

G _ _ D //_ D V _ _ _ //_ S //_ N _ //T H _ N G, //B _ T //S M _ R T //G _ M B L _ N G //_ S //Q _ _ T _ //_ N _ T H _ R.   
~H _ N T _ R //S. //T H _ M _ S _ N


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 8, 2019)

*C please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 8, 2019)

P ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 8, 2019)

G _ _ D //_ D V _ C _ //_ S //_ N _ //T H _ N G, //B _ T //S M _ R T //G _ M B L _ N G //_ S //Q _ _ T _ //_ N _ T H _ R.   
~H _ N T _ R //S. //T H _ M P S _ N 

All consonants guessed


----------



## Sunny (Nov 9, 2019)

"Good advice is one thing, but smart gambling is quite another."  Hunter S. Thompson


----------



## debodun (Nov 9, 2019)

Sunny scores again.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 9, 2019)

Timely quote:

"_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ / _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  . //  _  _  _  _  // _  _  _  //

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ _  //  _  _ //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  . //  _  _  _  _ -  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  __  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ . //  _  _  _  _ //

_  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ . "


----------



## debodun (Nov 9, 2019)

N


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 9, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 9, 2019)

Timely quote:

"_  _  _  N  _  S  _  _  _  _  N  _  //  _  _  N  N  _  _  S / _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  N  //  _  _  _  _  S  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _   _  _  _  . //  _  _  _  _  // _  _  _  //

_  _  _  S  _  _  _  _   //  _  N //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  N  _  _  _  S  . //  _  _  _  _ -  _  _  _  _  S  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  N  _  _  _  S . //  _  _  _  S //

_  S  //  N  _  _  //  _  _  _  N  _  _  _  _  N  _  _ . "

Yes: N S


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 9, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 9, 2019)

D ?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 9, 2019)

Timely quote:

"T  _  _  N  _  S  _  _  _  _  N  _  //  D  _  N  N  _  _  S / T  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  T  _  _  N  //  _  _  _  _  S  //  T  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  . //  T  _  _  _  // _  _  _  //

_  _  _  S  _  _  _  D   //  _  N //  T  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  N  _  T  _  S  . //  _  _  _  _ -  T  _  _  _  S  //  T  _  _  _  //  T  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  N  _  T_  S . //  T  _  _  S //

_  S  //  N  _  T  //  _  _  _  N  _  _  D  _  N  _  _ . "

Yes: N S T D


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 9, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 9, 2019)

R ?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 10, 2019)

Timely quote:

"T  H  _  N  _  S  _  _  _  _  N  _  //  D  _  N  N  _  R  S / T  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  H  T  _  _  N  //  H  _  _  R  S  //  T  _  //  _  R  _  _  _  R  _  . //  T  H  _  _  // _  R  _  //

_  _  _  S  _  _  _  D   //  _  N //  T  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  N  _  T  _  S  . //  H  _  _  _ -  T  _  _  _  S  //  T  _  _  _  //  T  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  N  _  T_  S . //  T  H  _  S //

_  S  //  N  _  T  //  _  _  _  N  _  _  D  _  N  _  _ . "

Yes: N S T D H R


----------



## debodun (Nov 10, 2019)

Thanksgiving dinners take eighteen hours to prepare. They are consumed in twelve minutes. Half-times take twelve minutes. This is not coincidence. Erma Bombeck


----------



## Sunny (Nov 10, 2019)

Correct, Deb.


----------



## debodun (Nov 10, 2019)

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _.//_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _.//_ _'_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _.  ~_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Nov 10, 2019)

S


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 10, 2019)

*T ?*


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 10, 2019)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 11, 2019)

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ T _ //T _ _ //_ _ _ S _ S.//D _ _ _ //T _ _ _ //D _ _ _ //T _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _.//_ T'S //_ _ _ _ _ _ _.  ~_ _ _ _ T _ _ //_ _ _ S _


----------



## Sunny (Nov 11, 2019)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 11, 2019)

*G please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 11, 2019)

_ _ _ _ R //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ T _ //T _ _ //_ _ _ S _ S.//D R _ G //T _ _ _ //D _ _ _ //T _ //_ _ _ R //_ _ _ _ _.//_ T'S //_ _ _ _ _ _ R.  ~_ _ _ _ T _ _ //_ R _ S _


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 11, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 11, 2019)

_ _ _ _ R //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ T H //T H _ //_ _ _ S _ S.//D R _ G //T H _ _ //D _ _ _ //T _ //_ _ _ R //_ _ _ _ _.//_ T'S //_ H _ _ _ _ R.  ~_ _ _ _ T _ _ //_ R _ S _


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 11, 2019)

*Y please *


----------



## Sunny (Nov 11, 2019)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 11, 2019)

N _ _ _ R //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ T H //T H _ //_ _ N S _ S.//D R _ G //T H _ _ //D _ _ N //T _ //Y _ _ R //_ _ _ _ _.//_ T'S //_ H _ _ _ _ R.  
~_ _ _ N T _ N //_ R _ S _


----------



## Sunny (Nov 11, 2019)

W ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 11, 2019)

N _ _ _ R //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //W _ T H //T H _ //_ _ N S _ S.//D R _ G //T H _ _ //D _ W N //T _ //Y _ _ R //_ _ _ _ _.//_ T'S //_ H _ _ _ _ R.  
~_ _ _ N T _ N //_ R _ S _


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 11, 2019)

*V please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 11, 2019)

J ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 12, 2019)

N _ V _ R //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //W _ T H //T H _ //J _ N S _ S.//D R _ G //T H _ _ //D _ W N //T _ //Y _ _ R //_ _ V _ _.//_ T'S //_ H _ _ _ _ R.  
~_ _ _ N T _ N //_ R _ S _


----------



## Sunny (Nov 12, 2019)

"Never keep up with the Joneses.  Drag them down to your level. It's cheaper."  Quentin Crisp


----------



## debodun (Nov 12, 2019)

That's it.


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 13, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Sunny (Nov 13, 2019)

Yikes, I posted this one yesterday, or thought I did. It apparently didn't go through.  Here it is again:
" _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  . "  ~  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 13, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 13, 2019)

H ?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 13, 2019)

" T  H  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  T H  //  _  _  _  _  T  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  T  H  _  //  _  _  T  _  _  _  _  T  //  _  _  //  T  H  _  T  //  T  H  _  _  //

_  _  _  //  _  _  T  _  _  //  _  _  T  //  T  _  _  _  . "  ~  _  _  _  _  H  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ 

Yes:  T H


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 13, 2019)

*W please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 14, 2019)

" T  H  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  W  _  T H  //  _  _  _  _  T  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  T  H  _  //  _  _  T  _  _  _  _  T  //  _  _  //  T  H  _  T  //  T  H  _  _  //

_  _  _  //  _  _  T  _  _  //  _  _  T  //  T  _  _  _  . "  ~  _  _  _  _  H  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ 

Yes:  T H W


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 14, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 14, 2019)

" T  H  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  W  _  T H  //  _  _  _  T  _  S  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  T  H  _  //  _  _  T  _  _  _  _  T  //  _  S  //  T  H  _  T  //  T  H  _  _  //

_  _  _  //  _  _  T  _  _  //  _  _  T  //  T  _  _  _  . "  ~  _  _  _  _  H  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ 

Yes:  T H W S


----------



## debodun (Nov 14, 2019)

Y


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 14, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 15, 2019)

" T  H  _  //  _  R  _  _  _  _  _  //  W  _  T H  //  _  _  _  T  _  S  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  T  H  _  //  _  _  T  _  R  _  _  T  //  _  S  //  T  H  _  T  //  T  H  _  Y  //

_  R  _  //  _  _  T  _  _  //  _  _  T  //  T  R  _  _  . "  ~  _  _  R  _  H  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _

Yes:  T H W S R Y


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 15, 2019)

*P ?*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 15, 2019)

" T  H  _  //  P  R  _  _  _  _  _  //  W  _  T H  //  _  _  _  T  _  S  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  T  H  _  //  _  _  T  _  R  _  _  T  //  _  S  //  T  H  _  T  //  T  H  _  Y  //

_  R  _  //  _  _  T  _  _  //  _  _  T  //  T  R  _  _  . "  ~  _  _  R  _  H  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _

Yes:  T H W S R Y P


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 15, 2019)

B ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 15, 2019)

N


----------



## Sunny (Nov 15, 2019)

" T  H  _  //  P  R  _  B  _  _  _  //  W  _  T H  //  _  _  _  T  _  S  //  _  _  _  N  _  //  _  N  //  T  H  _  //  _  N  T  _  R  N  _  T  //  _  S  //  T  H  _  T  //  T  H  _  Y  //

_  R  _  //  _  _  T  _  N  //  N  _  T  //  T  R  _  _  . "  ~  _  B  R  _  H  _  _  //  _  _  N  _  _  _  N

Yes:  T H W S R Y P B N


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 15, 2019)

*L please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 15, 2019)

The problem with quotes found on the Internet is that they are often not true. Abraham Lincoln


----------



## debodun (Nov 15, 2019)

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _'_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _'_ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _'_ //_ _ _ _.   ~_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 15, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 15, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 16, 2019)

T _ _ //_ _ N _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ N _ //_ _ N _ _ //T _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ N'T //_ _ _ N _ _ //T _ //_ _ _ //T _ _ N _ _ //T _ _ _ //_ _ N'T //_ _ N T //T _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //T _ _ _ //_ _ N'T //_ _ _ _.   ~_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Nov 16, 2019)

W ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 16, 2019)

T _ _ //_ _ N _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ N _ //_ _ N _ _ //T _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ N'T //_ _ _ N _ _ //T _ //_ _ _ //T _ _ N _ _ //T _ _ _ //_ _ N'T //W _ N T //T _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //T _ _ _ //_ _ N'T //_ _ _ _.   ~W _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Nov 16, 2019)

L ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 16, 2019)

T _ _ //_ _ N _ //_ _ _ _ L _ //_ _ _ N _ //_ _ N _ _ //T _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ N'T //_ _ _ N _ _ //T _ //_ _ _ //T _ _ N _ _ //T _ _ _ //_ _ N'T //W _ N T //T _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ L _ //T _ _ _ //_ _ N'T //L _ _ _.   ~W _ L L //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 16, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 16, 2019)

P ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 17, 2019)

T _ _ //_ _ N _ //P _ _ P L _ //_ P _ N _ //_ _ N _ _ //T H _ _ //H _ _ _ N'T //_ _ _ N _ _ //T _ //_ _ _ //T H _ N _ _ //T H _ _ //_ _ N'T //W _ N T //T _ //_ _ P _ _ _ _ //P _ _ P L _ //T H _ _ //_ _ N'T //L _ _ _.   ~W _ L L //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Nov 17, 2019)

D ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 17, 2019)

T _ _ //_ _ N _ //P _ _ P L _ //_ P _ N D //_ _ N _ _ //T H _ _ //H _ _ _ N'T //_ _ _ N _ D //T _ //_ _ _ //T H _ N _ _ //T H _ _ //D _ N'T //W _ N T //T _ //_ _ P _ _ _ _ //P _ _ P L _ //T H _ _ //_ _ N'T //L _ _ _.   ~W _ L L //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 17, 2019)

Y please


----------



## debodun (Nov 17, 2019)

T _ _ //_ _ N Y //P _ _ P L _ //_ P _ N D //_ _ N _ Y //T H _ Y //H _ _ _ N'T //_ _ _ N _ D //T _ //_ _ Y //T H _ N _ _ //T H _ Y //D _ N'T //W _ N T //T _ //_ _ P _ _ _ _ //P _ _ P L _ //T H _ Y //_ _ N'T //L _ _ _.   ~W _ L L //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 17, 2019)

*M please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 17, 2019)

T _ _ //M _ N Y //P _ _ P L _ //_ P _ N D //M _ N _ Y //T H _ Y //H _ _ _ N'T //_ _ _ N _ D //T _ //_ _ Y //T H _ N _ _ //T H _ Y //D _ N'T //W _ N T //T _ //
_ M P _ _ _ _ //P _ _ P L _ //T H _ Y //_ _ N'T //L _ _ _.   ~W _ L L //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Nov 17, 2019)

"Too many people money they haven't earned to buy things they don't want to impress people they don't like."  Will Rogers


----------



## debodun (Nov 18, 2019)

You got it (except for leaving out "spend" between people and money).


----------



## Sunny (Nov 18, 2019)

Typing too fast, Deb!  

" _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _ . "  ~  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Nov 18, 2019)

R


----------



## Sunny (Nov 18, 2019)

" _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _ . "  ~  R  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  R  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 18, 2019)

Let's try T, Sunny!


----------



## Sunny (Nov 18, 2019)

" _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  T  _  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _ . "  ~  R  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  R  _  _  _

Yes: R T


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 18, 2019)

L ?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 18, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 19, 2019)

" _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  T  _  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  H . "  ~  R  _  L  _  _  //  _  _  L  _  _  //  _  _  _  R  _  _  _

Yes: R T L H


----------



## debodun (Nov 19, 2019)

C


----------



## Sunny (Nov 19, 2019)

" _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  T  _  _  //  C  _  _  T  _  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  C  H . "  ~  R  _  L  _  _  //  _  _  L  _  _  //  _  _  _  R  _  _  _

Yes: R T L H C


----------



## debodun (Nov 19, 2019)

M


----------



## Sunny (Nov 19, 2019)

" M  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  T  _  _  //  C  _  _  T  _  //  T  _  _  //  M  _  C  H . "  ~  R  _  L  _  _  //  _  _  L  _  _  //  _  M  _  R  _  _  _

Yes: R T L H C


----------



## debodun (Nov 19, 2019)

N


----------



## Sunny (Nov 19, 2019)

" M  _  N  _  _  //  _  _  T  _  N  //  C  _  _  T  _  //  T  _  _  //  M  _  C  H . "  ~  R  _  L  _  _  //  _  _  L  _  _  //  _  M  _  R  _  _  N

Yes: R T L H C N


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 19, 2019)

P ?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 19, 2019)

*Y please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 20, 2019)

Money often costs too much. Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## Sunny (Nov 20, 2019)

Right!


----------



## debodun (Nov 20, 2019)

_ //_ _ _ //_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _//_ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _.  ~_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Nov 20, 2019)

Just a note that I've been meaning to put in. This is my fault, but back when we first started these "guess" games, we requested that all guesses should just come from our own head, in other words, no googling, please.  That has not been stated for a long time, and probably no one besides me cares, but I find it a lot more fun to just rely on my memory. So I don't google. Otherwise, it just becomes a test of who is a good googler.  

So, just as an "honor system" kind of request, I'd like to put that in now, for those who never saw the original.  Of course, if you haven't been googling, just ignore this.

OK, getting back to the game, how about T, please?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 20, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 21, 2019)

_ //_ _ S //_ //T _ _ _ T _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _//_ _ _ //_ _ _ //T_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ S.  ~_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Nov 21, 2019)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 21, 2019)

_ //_ _ S //_ //T _ _ _ T _ _ N //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _//_ _ _ //_ _ _ //T_ _ _ T _ //_ _ _ _ S.  ~_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ N _ _


----------



## Sunny (Nov 21, 2019)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 21, 2019)

_ //_ _ S //_ //T _ _ R T _ _ N //_ _ _ R //_ _ _//_ _ _ //_ _ R //T_ _ R T _ //_ _ _ R S.  ~_ _ _ _ _ _ //R _ _ N _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 21, 2019)

*W please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 21, 2019)

Y ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 22, 2019)

_ //W _ S //_ //T _ _ R T _ _ N //Y _ _ R //_ _ _//_ _ Y //_ _ R //T_ _ R T Y //Y _ _ R S.  ~_ _ _ _ _ Y //R _ _ N _ Y


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 22, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 22, 2019)

_ //W _ S //_ //T H _ R T _ _ N //Y _ _ R //_ _ _//_ _ Y //_ _ R //TH _ R T Y //Y _ _ R S.  ~_ _ _ _ _ Y //R _ _ N _ Y


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 22, 2019)

L please


----------



## Sunny (Nov 22, 2019)

"I was a thirteen year old boy for thirty years."  Mickey Rooney


----------



## debodun (Nov 23, 2019)

Sunny is correct.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 23, 2019)

Good quote, Deb!  

Here's one by a well-known political figure:

"_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _ . "


----------



## debodun (Nov 23, 2019)

R


----------



## Sunny (Nov 23, 2019)

Here's one by a well-known political figure:

"_  _  _  _  R  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  R  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _ . "


----------



## debodun (Nov 23, 2019)

N


----------



## Sunny (Nov 23, 2019)

Here's one by a well-known political figure:

"N  _  _  _  R  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _N //  _  N  _  //  N  _  _  _  R  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _ . "


----------



## debodun (Nov 23, 2019)

T


----------



## Sunny (Nov 23, 2019)

Here's one by a well-known political figure:

"N  _  _  _  R  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  N //  _  N  _  //  N  _  _  _  R  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _ . " 

No T


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 23, 2019)

*V please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 23, 2019)

T


----------



## Sunny (Nov 23, 2019)

Here's one by a well-known political figure:

"N  _  V  _  R  //  _  _  V  _  //  _  N //  _  N  _  //  N  _  V  _  R  //  _  _  V  _  //  _  _ . " 

No T


----------



## debodun (Nov 23, 2019)

H


----------



## Sunny (Nov 23, 2019)

Here's one by a well-known political figure:

"N  _  V  _  R  //  _  _  V  _  //  _  N //  _  N  _  //  N  _  V  _  R  //  _  _  V  _  //  _  _ . " 

No T H


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 23, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 24, 2019)

Here's one by a well-known political figure:

"N  _  V  _  R  //  _  _  V  _  //  _  N //  _  N  _  //  N  _  V  _  R  //  _  _  V  _  //  _  _ . " 

No T H S


----------



## debodun (Nov 24, 2019)

G


----------



## Sunny (Nov 24, 2019)

Here's one by a well-known political figure:

"N  _  V  _  R  //  G  _  V  _  //  _  N //  _  N  _  //  N  _  V  _  R  //  G  _  V  _  //  _  _ . " 

No T H S


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 24, 2019)

*P please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 24, 2019)

Here's one by a well-known political figure:

"N  _  V  _  R  //  G  _  V  _  //  _  N //  _  N  _  //  N  _  V  _  R  //  G  _  V  _  //  _  P . " 

No T H S


----------



## debodun (Nov 25, 2019)

Never give in and never give up.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 25, 2019)

That's it, Deb!  It's a quote by Hubert H. Humphrey. (We could use him now!)


----------



## debodun (Nov 25, 2019)

_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _. ~ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Nov 25, 2019)

bump


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 25, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 25, 2019)

T ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 25, 2019)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 26, 2019)

N _ //_ _ N //_ S //_ _ S T _ _ _ _ _ //_ N //_ _ _ N _ //_ _ _ _ //_ N //T _ _ //_ _ _ _ N _ S //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ N _ _. ~ T _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ S _ _ _ _ T


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 26, 2019)

M ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 26, 2019)

N _ //M _ N //_ S //_ _ S T _ _ _ _ _ //_ N //_ _ _ N _ //_ _ _ _ //_ N //T _ _ //_ _ _ _ N _ S //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ N _ _. ~ T _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ S _ _ _ _ T


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 26, 2019)

H ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 26, 2019)

N _ //M _ N //_ S //_ _ S T _ _ _ _ _ //_ N //_ _ _ N _ //_ _ _ _ //_ N //T H _ //_ _ _ _ N _ S //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ N _ _. ~ T H _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ S _ _ _ _ T


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 26, 2019)

J ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 26, 2019)

N _ //M _ N //_ S //J _ S T _ _ _ _ _ //_ N //_ _ _ N _ //_ _ _ _ //_ N //T H _ //_ _ _ _ N _ S //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ N _ _. ~ T H _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ S _ _ _ _ T


----------



## Sunny (Nov 26, 2019)

D ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 26, 2019)

N _ //M _ N //_ S //J _ S T _ _ _ _ D //_ N //D _ _ N _ //_ _ _ _ //_ N //T H _ //_ _ _ _ N D S //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ N _ _. ~ T H _ _ D _ _ _ //_ _ _ S _ _ _ _ T


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 26, 2019)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 26, 2019)

N _ //M _ N //_ S //J _ S T _ _ _ _ D //_ N //D _ _ N _ //_ _ _ _ //_ N //T H _ //_ R _ _ N D S //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ N _ _. ~ T H _ _ D _ R _ //R _ _ S _ _ _ _ T


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 26, 2019)

G ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 26, 2019)

N _ //M _ N //_ S //J _ S T _ _ _ _ D //_ N //D _ _ N G //_ _ _ _ //_ N //T H _ //G R _ _ N D S //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ N _ _. ~ T H _ _ D _ R _ //R _ _ S _ _ _ _ T


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 26, 2019)

F ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 26, 2019)

N _ //M _ N //_ S //J _ S T _ F _ _ D //_ N //D _ _ N G //_ _ _ _ //_ N //T H _ //G R _ _ N D S //_ F //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ N _ _. ~ T H _ _ D _ R _ //R _ _ S _ _ _ _ T


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 26, 2019)

P ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 26, 2019)

N _ //M _ N //_ S //J _ S T _ F _ _ D //_ N //D _ _ N G //_ _ _ _ //_ N //T H _ //G R _ _ N D S //_ F //_ _ P _ _ _ _ N _ _. ~ T H _ _ D _ R _ //R _ _ S _ _ _ _ T


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 26, 2019)

*L please

Deb, are you sure you didn't miss a "D" in the last word of the quote?*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 26, 2019)

M ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 27, 2019)

*C ?*


----------



## debodun (Nov 27, 2019)

Oops! Thanks for catching that, Citygirl

N _ //M _ N //_ S //J _ S T _ F _ _ D //_ N //D _ _ N G //_ _ _ L //_ N //T H _ //G R _ _ N D S //_ F //_ _ P _ D _ _ N C _. ~ T H _ _ D _ R _ //R _ _ S _ _ _ L T


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 27, 2019)

*V please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 27, 2019)

N _ //M _ N //_ S //J _ S T _ F _ _ D //_ N //D _ _ N G //_ V _ L //_ N //T H _ //G R _ _ N D S //_ F //_ _ P _ D _ _ N C _. ~ T H _ _ D _ R _ //R _ _ S _ V _ L T


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 27, 2019)

*X please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 28, 2019)

N _ //M _ N //_ S //J _ S T _ F _ _ D //_ N //D _ _ N G //_ V _ L //_ N //T H _ //G R _ _ N D S //_ F //_ X P _ D _ _ N C _. 
~ T H _ _ D _ R _ //R _ _ S _ V _ L T 

One consonant left


----------



## debodun (Nov 29, 2019)

bump


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 29, 2019)

*No man is justified in doing evil on the grounds of expediency. --Theodore Roosevelt*


----------



## debodun (Nov 29, 2019)

That is correct, Citygirl.


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 29, 2019)

*_ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _,// _ _ // _ _ // _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ ,// _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _,// _ _  // _ _ // _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ *


----------



## debodun (Nov 29, 2019)

N


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 29, 2019)

*_ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _,// _ _ // _ _ // _ // _ _ _ _ _ N _ // _ N // _ _ _ _ ,// _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ N _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _,// _ _ // _ _ // _ // _ _ _ _ _ N _ // _ N // _ _ _

_ _ N _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 30, 2019)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 30, 2019)

C


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 30, 2019)

*_ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _,// _ T // _ _ // _ // C _ _ _ _ N T // _ N // T _ _ _ ,// _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ N _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _,// _ T // _ _ // _ // C _ _ _ _ N T // _ N // _ _ _

C _ N _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ C _*


----------



## debodun (Nov 30, 2019)

D


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 30, 2019)

*_ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ D _ _ _ _ _ D,// _ T // _ _ // _ // C _ _ _ _ N T // _ N // T _ _ _ ,// _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ N D _ _ D _ _ _ _ _ D,// _ T // _ _ // _ // C _ _ _ _ N T // _ N // _ _ _

C _ N D _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ C _*


----------



## debodun (Nov 30, 2019)

If you are overdressed, it is a comment on them. If you are underdressed, it is a comment on you. Condoleezza Rice


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 30, 2019)

You Got It, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Nov 30, 2019)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _,//_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _.
~ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 30, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 30, 2019)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ T _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ T _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //T _ _ _ //_ T _ _ _ _,//_ _ T //T _ _ _ _ T //_ _ _ T _ _ T _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _.
~ _ _ T _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 30, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 30, 2019)

H ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 1, 2019)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ T _ //_ _ _ _ S //_ _ T H _ _ _ //H _ _ H _ _ //T H _ _ //_ T S _ _ _,//_ _ T //T _ _ _ _ T //_ _ S T _ _ T _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ S //_ _ _ _ _ S.
~ _ _ T H _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Dec 1, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 1, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 2, 2019)

_ _ _ _ _ _ R _ T _ //_ N _ _ S //N _ T H _ _ _ //H _ _ H _ R //T H _ N //_ T S _ _ _,//_ _ T //T _ _ _ N T //_ N S T _ N T _ _ //R _ _ _ _ N _ _ _ S //_ _ N _ _ S.
~ _ _RT H _ R //_ _ N _ N //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Dec 2, 2019)

D ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 2, 2019)

_ _ D _ _ _ R _ T _ //_ N _ _ S //N _ T H _ _ _ //H _ _ H _ R //T H _ N //_ T S _ _ _,//_ _ T //T _ _ _ N T //_ N S T _ N T _ _ //R _ _ _ _ N _ _ _ S //_ _ N _ _ S.
~ _ _RT H _ R //_ _ N _ N //D _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 2, 2019)

*Y please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 2, 2019)

_ _ D _ _ _ R _ T Y //_ N _ _ S //N _ T H _ _ _ //H _ _ H _ R //T H _ N //_ T S _ _ _,//_ _ T //T _ _ _ N T //_ N S T _ N T _ Y //R _ _ _ _ N _ _ _ S //_ _ N _ _ S.
~ _ _RT H _ R //_ _ N _ N //D _ Y _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 2, 2019)

*Let's try an "L" Deb*


----------



## debodun (Dec 2, 2019)

_ _ D _ _ _ R _ T Y //_ N _ _ S //N _ T H _ _ _ //H _ _ H _ R //T H _ N //_ T S _ L _,//_ _ T //T _ L _ N T //_ N S T _ N T L Y //R _ _ _ _ N _ _ _ S //_ _ N _ _ S.
~  _RT H _ R //_ _ N _ N //D _ Y L _


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 2, 2019)

*F please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 2, 2019)

_ _ D _ _ _ R _ T Y //_ N _ _ S //N _ T H _ _ _ //H _ _ H _ R //T H _ N //_ T S _ L F,//_ _ T //T _ L _ N T //_ N S T _ N T L Y //R _ _ _ _ N _ _ _ S //_ _ N _ _ S.
~  _RT H _ R //_ _ N _ N //D _ Y L _


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 2, 2019)

C please


----------



## debodun (Dec 3, 2019)

_ _ D _ _ C R _ T Y //_ N _ _ S //N _ T H _ _ _ //H _ _ H _ R //T H _ N //_ T S _ L F,//_ _ T //T _ L _ N T //_ N S T _ N T L Y //R _ C _ _ N _ _ _ S //_ _ N _ _ S.
~  _RT H _ R //C _ N _ N //D _ Y L _


----------



## Sunny (Dec 3, 2019)

"Mediocrity knows nothing higher than itself. But talent instantly recognizes genius."  Arthur Conan Doyle


----------



## debodun (Dec 3, 2019)

That's right, Sunny.


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 4, 2019)

*Bump*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 4, 2019)

"   _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _ ; //  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  // _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _ //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //

_  _  _  //  _ _  _ . "  ~  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Dec 4, 2019)

R


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 4, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 4, 2019)

"   _  T  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  R  //  T  _  _ ; //  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  T  _  _  R  //

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  T  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  // _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _ //  _  _  _  T  _  _  R  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  T  _  _  _  //  _  _  //

_  _  _  //  T  _  _ . "  ~  _  _  _  _  _  //  T  _  _  _  _  _ 

Yes:  R T


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 4, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 4, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 4, 2019)

"   _  T  //  _  N  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  R  //  T  _  _ ; //  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  //  _  N  _  _  _  _  N  //  _  N  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  T  H  _  R  //

_  N  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  T  //  _  _  _  N  //  _  N  _  //  _  // _  N  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _ //  _  _  _  T  H  _  R  //  _  _  _  N  //  _  N  _  //  T  H  _  N  //  _  _  //

H  _  _  //  T  _  _ . "  ~  _  _  _  _  N  //  T  H  _  _  _  _ 

Yes:  R T H N


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 4, 2019)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 5, 2019)

"   _  T  //  _  N  _  _  _  D  //  _  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  R  //  T  _  _ ; //  _  //  _  _  D  _  //  _  //  _  N  _  _  _  _  N  //  _  N  D  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  T  H  _  R  //

_  N  _  _  _  _  D  //  _  T  //  D  _  _  N  //  _  N  D  //  _  // _  N  _  _  _  _  D  //  _  _ //  _  _  _  T  H  _  R  //  D  _  _  N  //  _  N  D  //  T  H  _  N  //  _  _  //

H  _  D  //  T  _  _ . "  ~  D  _  _  _  N  //  T  H  _  _  _  _ 

Yes:  R T H N D


----------



## debodun (Dec 5, 2019)

It snowed last year too; I made a snowman and my brother knocked it down and I knocked my brother down and then we had tea.  Dylan Thomas

I love that story. I have a dramatization of it on tape starring Denholm Elliott.


----------



## debodun (Dec 5, 2019)

_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ // _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _.  
~_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Dec 5, 2019)

For those who don't recognize it, the story is A Child's Christmas in Wales.

T ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 5, 2019)

_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ T _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //T _ _ _ // _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //T _ //T _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ T //T _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ T.  
~_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ T T


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 5, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 5, 2019)

_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ T _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //T _ _ _ // _ _ //_ _ _ S _ //T _ //T _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ T //T _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ T.  
~_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ T T


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 5, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 5, 2019)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 6, 2019)

_ _ //N _ _ _ R //_ _ //_ N _ T _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //T _ _ _ // _ _ //_ _ _ S _ //T _ //T _ _ N _ //_ _ _ _ T //T _ _ //_ _ N N _ R //_ _ //_ _ _ N _ //_ T.  
~_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ T T


----------



## Sunny (Dec 6, 2019)

W


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 6, 2019)

*V please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 6, 2019)

H ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 7, 2019)

W _ //N _ V _ R //_ _ //_ N _ T H _ _ _ //W _ _ _ //T _ _ _ // W _ //_ _ _ S _ //T _ //T H _ N _ //_ _ _ _ T //T H _ //_ _ N N _ R //_ _ //_ _ _ N _ //_ T.  
~W _ _ _ _ _ _ //H _ _ _ _ T T


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 7, 2019)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 8, 2019)

D


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 8, 2019)

L ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 8, 2019)

W _ //N _ V _ R //D _ //_ N _ T H _ _ G //W _ L L //T _ L L // W _ //_ _ _ S _ //T _ //T H _ N _ //_ _ _ _ T //T H _ //_ _ N N _ R //_ _ //D _ _ N G //_ T.  
~W _ L L _ _ _ //H _ _ L _ T T


----------



## Sunny (Dec 8, 2019)

C ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 8, 2019)

W _ //N _ V _ R //D _ //_ N _ T H _ _ G //W _ L L //T _ L L // W _ //C _ _ S _ //T _ //T H _ N _ //_ _ _ _ T //T H _ //_ _ N N _ R //_ _ //D _ _ N G //_ T.  
~W _ L L _ _ _ //H _ _ L _ T T


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 8, 2019)

*M please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 8, 2019)

Z ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 9, 2019)

W _ //N _ V _ R //D _ //_ N _ T H _ N G //W _ L L //T _ L L // W _ //C _ _ S _ //T _ //T H _ N _ //_ _ _ _ T //T H _ //M _ N N _ R //_ _ //D _ _ N G //_ T.  
~W _ L L _ _ M //H _ Z L _ T T


----------



## Sunny (Dec 9, 2019)

"We never do anything well till we cease to think about the manner of doing it."  William Hazlett


----------



## debodun (Dec 9, 2019)

That's it, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 10, 2019)

" _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //

_  _  //  _ //  _  _  _  _  . "  ~  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Dec 10, 2019)

N


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 10, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 10, 2019)

" T  _  _  //  _  _  _  T //  T  _  _  N  _  //  _  _  _  _  T  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  T  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  T  _  _  T  //  _  T  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  N  _  //  _  _  _  //

_  T  //  _ //  T  _  _  _  . "  ~  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  N  _  _  _  N

Yes: N T


----------



## debodun (Dec 10, 2019)

D


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 10, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 10, 2019)

" T  _  _  //  _  _  S  T //  T  _  _  N  _  //  _  _  _  _  T  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  T  _  _  _  //  _  S  //  T  _  _  T  //  _  T  //  _  _  _  _  S  //  _  N  _  //  D  _  _  //

_  T  //  _ //  T  _  _  _  . "  ~  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  N  _  _  _  N

Yes: N T D S


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 10, 2019)

B ?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 10, 2019)

" T  _  _  //  B  _  S  T //  T  _  _  N  _  //  _  B  _  _  T  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  T  _  _  _  //  _  S  //  T  _  _  T  //  _  T  //  _  _  _  _  S  //  _  N  _  //  D  _  _  //

_  T  //  _ //  T  _  _  _  . "  ~  _  B  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  N  _  _  _  N

Yes: N T D S B


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 10, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 10, 2019)

" T  H  _  //  B  _  S  T //  T  H  _  N  _  //  _  B  _  _  T  //  T  H  _  //  _  _  T  _  _  _  //  _  S  //  T  H  _  T  //  _  T  //  _  _  _  _  S  //  _  N  _  //  D  _  _  //

_  T  //  _ //  T  _  _  _  . "  ~  _  B  _  _  H  _  _  //  _  _  N  _  _  _  N

Yes: N T D S B H


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 10, 2019)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 11, 2019)

" T  H  _  //  B  _  S  T //  T  H  _  N  G  //  _  B  _  _  T  //  T  H  _  //  _  _  T  _  _  _  //  _  S  //  T  H  _  T  //  _  T  //  _  _  _  _  S  //  _  N  _  //  D  _  _  //

_  T  //  _ //  T  _  _  _  . "  ~  _  B  _  _  H  _  _  //  _  _  N  _  _  _  N

Yes: N T D S B H G


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 11, 2019)

*Y please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 11, 2019)

" T  H  _  //  B  _  S  T //  T  H  _  N  G  //  _  B  _  _  T  //  T  H  _  //  _  _  T  _  _  _  //  _  S  //  T  H  _  T  //  _  T  //  _  _  _  _  S  //  _  N  _  //  D  _  Y  //

_  T  //  _ //  T  _  _  _  . "  ~  _  B  _  _  H  _  _  //  _  _  N  _  _  _  N

Yes: N T D S B H G Y


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 11, 2019)

*F please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 11, 2019)

" T  H  _  //  B  _  S  T //  T  H  _  N  G  //  _  B  _  _  T  //  T  H  _  //  F  _  T  _  _  _  //  _  S  //  T  H  _  T  //  _  T  //  _  _  _  _  S  //  _  N  _  //  D  _  Y  //

_  T  //  _ //  T  _  _  _  . "  ~  _  B  _  _  H  _  _  //  _  _  N  _  _  _  N

Yes: N T D S B H G Y F


----------



## debodun (Dec 11, 2019)

The best thing about the future is that it comes one day at a time. Abraham Lincoln


----------



## debodun (Dec 11, 2019)

_ _ _ _ _ _, //_ _ _ _ //_ _, //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _. ~_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Dec 11, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 11, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 12, 2019)

N _ _ _ _ _, //_ _ _ _ //_ S, //_ S //S _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _. ~_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ N _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 12, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 12, 2019)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 12, 2019)

N _ T _ R _, //_ _ _ _ //_ S, //_ S //S _ _ _ T _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ T //_ _ T _ _ _ T //_ _ R //_ _ _ _ _ _. ~_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ N _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 12, 2019)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 12, 2019)

L ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 13, 2019)

N _ T _ R _, //L _ _ _ //_ S, //_ S //S _ _ _ T _ _ _ S //_ _ _ G _ T //_ _ T _ _ _ T //_ _ R //_ _ _ _ _ _. ~_ _ _ L _ //_ _ _ _ _ N S _ _


----------



## Sunny (Dec 13, 2019)

M ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 13, 2019)

N _ T _ R _, //L _ _ _ //_ S, //_ S //S _ M _ T _ _ _ S //_ _ _ G _ T //_ _ T _ _ _ T //_ _ R //_ _ _ _ _ M. ~_ M _ L _ //_ _ _ _ _ N S _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 13, 2019)

*Y please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 13, 2019)

N _ T _ R _, //L _ _ _ //_ S, //_ S //S _ M _ T _ _ _ S //_ _ _ G _ T //_ _ T _ _ _ T //_ _ R //_ _ _ _ _ M. ~_ M _ L Y //_ _ _ _ _ N S _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 13, 2019)

*B please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 13, 2019)

N _ T _ R _, //L _ _ _ //_ S, //_ S //S _ M _ T _ _ _ S //_ _ _ G _ T //_ _ T _ _ _ T //_ _ R //_ _ _ _ _ M. ~_ M _ L Y //_ _ _ _ _ N S _ _

No - B


----------



## Sunny (Dec 13, 2019)

You've got an M missing in that long word in the middle, and an N missing in the last name. 

F ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 13, 2019)

N _ T _ R _, //L _ _ _ //_ S, //_ S //S _ M _ T _ M _ S //_ _ _ G _ T //_ _ T _ _ _ T //_ _ R //_ _ _ _ _ M. ~_ M _ L Y //_ _ _ _ _ N S _ N

No - B


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 13, 2019)

How about Sunny's F
*D please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 13, 2019)

W, please?


----------



## debodun (Dec 14, 2019)

N _ T _ R _, //L _ _ _ //_ S, //_ S //S _ M _ T _ M _ S //_ _ _ G _ T //W _ T _ _ _ T //_ _ R //D _ _ D _ M. ~_ M _ L Y //D _ _ _ _ N S _ N

No - B, F


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 14, 2019)

*V please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 14, 2019)

N _ T _ R _, //L _ _ _ //_ S, //_ S //S _ M _ T _ M _ S //_ _ _ G _ T //W _ T _ _ _ T //_ _ R //D _ _ D _ M. ~_ M _ L Y //D _ _ _ _ N S _ N

No - B, F, V


----------



## Sunny (Dec 14, 2019)

K


----------



## debodun (Dec 14, 2019)

N _ T _ R _, //L _ K _ //_ S, //_ S //S _ M _ T _ M _ S //_ _ _ G _ T //W _ T _ _ _ T //_ _ R //D _ _ D _ M. ~_ M _ L Y //D _ _ K _ N S _ N

No - B, F, V


----------



## Sunny (Dec 14, 2019)

"Nature, like us, is sometimes caught without her diadem."  Emily Dickenson


----------



## debodun (Dec 15, 2019)

That's right, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 15, 2019)

" _ //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _ .  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _ //      
_  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  //

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ . " //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Dec 15, 2019)

N


----------



## Sunny (Dec 15, 2019)

" _ //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  N  _  //  _  N  //  _  _  N  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  N  //  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _ .  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _ // 

_  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  N  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  N  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  //

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ . " //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _ 

Yes: N


----------



## debodun (Dec 15, 2019)

T


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 15, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 15, 2019)

" _ //  S  T _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  N  _  //  _  N  //  S  _  N  T  _  //  _  _  _  _  S  //  _  _  _  N  //  _  //  _  _  S  //  S  _  _ .  //  _  _  T  _  _  _  //  T  _  _  _

_  _  //  T  _  //  S  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  T  _  _  N  T  //  S  T  _  _  _  //  _  N  _  //  _  _  //  _  S  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  //

_  _  T  _  _  _  _  _  _ . " //  S  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  T  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _

Yes: N S T


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 15, 2019)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 16, 2019)

" _ //  S  T _  _  _  _  D  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  N  _  //  _  N  //  S  _  N  T  _  //  _  _  _  _  S  //  _  _  _  N  //  _  //  _  _  S  //  S  _  _ .  //  _  _  T  _  _  _  //  T  _  _  _

_  _  //  T  _  //  S  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  //  D  _  _  _  _  T  _  _  N  T  //  S  T  _  _  _  //  _  N  D  //  _  _  //  _  S  _  _  D  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  //

_  _  T  _  _  _  _  _  _ . " //  S  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  T  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _

Yes: N S T D


----------



## debodun (Dec 16, 2019)

R


----------



## Sunny (Dec 16, 2019)

" _ //  S  T _  _  _  _  D  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  N  _  //  _  N  //  S  _  N  T  _  //  _  _  _  _  S  //  _  _  _  N  //  _  //  _  _  S  //  S  _  _ .  //  _  _  T  _  _  R  //  T  _  _  _

_  _  //  T  _  //  S  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  T  //  _  //  D  _  _  _  R  T  _  _  N  T  //  S  T  _  R  _  //  _  N  D  //  _  _  //  _  S  _  _  D  //  _  _  //  _  _  R  //  _  _  //

_  _  T  _  _  R  _  _  _ . " //  S  _  _  R  _  _  _  //  T  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _

Yes: N S T D R


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 16, 2019)

*W please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 16, 2019)

" _ //  S  T _  _  _  _  D  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  N  _  //  _  N  //  S  _  N  T  _  //  _  _  _  _  S  //  W  _  _  N  //  _  //  W  _  S  //  S  _  _ .  //  _  _  T  _  _  R  //  T  _  _  _

_  _  //  T  _  //  S  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  T  //  _  //  D  _  _  _  R  T  _  _  N  T  //  S  T  _  R  _  //  _  N  D  //  _  _  //  _  S  _  _  D  //  _  _  //  _  _  R  //  _  _  //

_  _  T  _  _  R  _  _  _ . " //  S  _  _  R  _  _  _  //  T  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _

Yes: N S T D R W


----------



## debodun (Dec 16, 2019)

I stopped believing in Santa Claus when I was six. Mother took me to see him in a department store and he asked for my autograph. 
Shirley Temple


----------



## Sunny (Dec 16, 2019)

You got it, deb!


----------



## debodun (Dec 16, 2019)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _, //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ ,//_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _.  ~_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_

hint - last letter of the name is a Roman numeral


----------



## Sunny (Dec 16, 2019)

K ?


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 16, 2019)

*P please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 17, 2019)

_ _ _ K _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _, //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ ,//_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _.  
~K _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_

hint - last letter of the name is a Roman numeral 

No - P


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 17, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 17, 2019)

_ _ _ K _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ T _ _ _ _ //T _ //T _ _ //_ _ _ _, //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //T _ //T _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ ,//_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //T _ //T _ _ //_ _ _ _ _.  
~K _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_

hint - last letter of the name is a Roman numeral 

No - P


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 17, 2019)

*Y please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 17, 2019)

_ _ _ K _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ T _ _ _ _ //T _ //T _ _ //_ _ _ _, //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //T _ //T _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ ,//_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //T _ //T _ _ //_ _ _ _ _.  
~K _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_

hint - last letter of the name is a Roman numeral 

No - P, Y


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 17, 2019)

*N please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 17, 2019)

H ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 17, 2019)

_ _ _ K _ N _ //_ _ //_ _ T _ _ _ _ //T _ //T _ _ //N _ _ _, //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //T _ //T _ _ //_ _ _ _ N ,//_ N _ //_ _ N _ _ _ _ _ _ //T _ //T _ _ //_ _ N _ _.  
~K _ N _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_

hint - last letter of the name is a Roman numeral 

No - P, Y


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 17, 2019)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 17, 2019)

H ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 18, 2019)

_ _ _ K _ N G //_ _ //H _ T _ _ _ _ //T _ //T H _ //N _ _ _, //H _ _ _ _ _ _ //T _ //T H _ //_ _ _ _ N ,//_ N _ //_ _ N G _ _ _ _ _ //T _ //T H _ //_ _ N G _.  
~K _ N G //_ _ _ _ _ //_

hint - last letter of the name is a Roman numeral 

No - P, Y


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 18, 2019)

D ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 18, 2019)

_ _ _ K _ N G //_ _ //H _ T _ _ _ _ //T _ //T H _ //N _ _ _, //H _ _ _ _ _ _ //T _ //T H _ //_ _ _ _ N ,//_ N D //D _ N G _ _ _ _ _ //T _ //T H _ //_ _ N G _.  
~K _ N G //_ _ _ _ _ //_

hint - last letter of the name is a Roman numeral 

No - P, Y


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 18, 2019)

*J please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 18, 2019)

_ _ _ K _ N G //_ _ //H _ T _ _ _ _ //T _ //T H _ //N _ _ _, //H _ _ _ _ _ _ //T _ //T H _ //_ _ _ _ N ,//_ N D //D _ N G _ _ _ _ _ //T _ //T H _ //_ _ N G _.  
~K _ N G //J _ _ _ _ //_

hint - last letter of the name is a Roman numeral 

No - P, Y


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 18, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 18, 2019)

S _ _ K _ N G //_ S //H _ T _ _ _ _ //T _ //T H _ //N _ S _, //H _ _ _ _ _ _ //T _ //T H _ //_ _ _ _ N ,//_ N D //D _ N G _ _ _ _ S //T _ //T H _ //_ _ N G _S.  
~K _ N G //J _ _ _ S //_

hint - last letter of the name is a Roman numeral 

No - P, Y


----------



## Sunny (Dec 18, 2019)

M ?


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 18, 2019)

I got the quote & author but not sure about the Roman numeral.
*"Smoking is hateful to the nose,harmful to the brain,and dangerous to the lungs."
King James I*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 18, 2019)

Wow, good guessing, CG!


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 18, 2019)

*Sunny: Someone told me that once when I was considering  smoking many decades ago & it wasn't too hard to get after a few letters were guessed.*


----------



## debodun (Dec 19, 2019)

Citygirl got it and it is King James I.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 19, 2019)

Thanks for giving me the credit deb, but it was guessed by Citygirl!


----------



## debodun (Dec 19, 2019)

Sunny said:


> Thanks for giving me the credit deb, but it was guessed by Citygirl!


Oops! Senior moment.


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 19, 2019)

*This is something you might hear at this time of the year.

_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _. // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ // _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## debodun (Dec 19, 2019)

R


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 19, 2019)

*This is something you might hear at this time of the year.

_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _. // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ // _ _ _ _ _* 

N: R, Sorry


----------



## debodun (Dec 19, 2019)

M


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 19, 2019)

*This is something you might hear at this time of the year.

_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ M _ _ _ // _ _. // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ M _ // _ _ _ _ // _ // _ _ _ _ _*

N: R, Sorry


----------



## debodun (Dec 19, 2019)

C


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 19, 2019)

*This is something you might hear at this time of the year.

_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // C _ _ M _ _ _ // _ _. // _ _ C _ _ _ _ _ // C _ M _ // _ _ _ _ // _ // _ _ _ _ _*

N: R, Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Dec 19, 2019)

S ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 19, 2019)

N


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 19, 2019)

*This is something you might hear at this time of the year.

_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // C _ _ M _ _ _ // S _. // _ _ C _ _ _ _ S // C _ M _ // _ _ _ _ // _ // _ _ _ _ _*

N: R, Sorry


----------



## debodun (Dec 19, 2019)

N


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 19, 2019)

*This is something you might hear at this time of the year.

_ _ _ N // _ _ _ // C _ _ M N _ _ // S _. // N _ C _ _ _ _ S // C _ M _ // _ _ _ _ // _ // _ _ _ N _*


----------



## debodun (Dec 19, 2019)

Down the chimney St. Nicholas came with a bound.


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 19, 2019)

You got it Deb!


----------



## debodun (Dec 19, 2019)

_ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _.  ~ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 19, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 19, 2019)

T _ _ //_ _ _ //T _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ T _ //_ _ //T _ //_ _ T _ _ _ _ T //_ _ T _ //_ T _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _.  ~ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Dec 19, 2019)

W ?


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 19, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 19, 2019)

T H _ //_ _ _ //T _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ T _ //_ _ //T _ //_ _ T _ _ _ _ T //W _ T H //_ T H _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _.  ~ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Dec 19, 2019)

S ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 19, 2019)

T H _ //_ _ _ //T _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ T _ //_ S //T _ //_ _ T _ _ _ _ T //W _ T H //_ T H _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _.  ~ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Dec 19, 2019)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 19, 2019)

*G please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 20, 2019)

T H _ //_ _ _ //T _ //_ _ _ G _ _ _ T _ //_ S //T _ //_ _ T _ R _ _ T //W _ T H //_ T H _ R //_ _ _ _ _ _.  ~ _ _ R _ //R _ _ _ _ R


----------



## Sunny (Dec 20, 2019)

K ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 20, 2019)

T H _ //K _ _ //T _ //_ _ _ G _ _ _ T _ //_ S //T _ //_ _ T _ R _ _ T //W _ T H //_ T H _ R //_ _ _ _ _ _.  ~ _ _ R _ //R _ _ _ _ R


----------



## Sunny (Dec 20, 2019)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 20, 2019)

T H _ //K _ _ //T _ //_ _ N G _ _ _ T _ //_ S //T _ //_ N T _ R _ _ T //W _ T H //_ T H _ R //_ _ _ _ _ _.  ~ _ _ R _ //R _ _ N _ R


----------



## Sunny (Dec 20, 2019)

"The key to longevity is to interact with other people."  Carl Reiner


----------



## debodun (Dec 21, 2019)

That's it, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 21, 2019)

" _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  // _  _ //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _ ."

~  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Dec 21, 2019)

R


----------



## Sunny (Dec 21, 2019)

" _  _  _  R  _  _  _  _  _  _ //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  // _  _ //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _ ."

~  _  _  _  _  //  R  _  _  _  R  _


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 21, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 21, 2019)

" _  _  _  R  _  _  _  _  _  _ //  _  S  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  S  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  S  //  _  _  // _  S //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  S  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  S  _ ."

~  _  _  _  _  //  R  _  _  _  R  S


----------



## debodun (Dec 22, 2019)

L


----------



## Sunny (Dec 22, 2019)

" _  _  _  R  _  _  _  _  _  _ //  _  S  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  S  //  L  _  _  _  //  _  S  //  _  _  // _  S //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  S  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  L  S  _ ."

~  _  _  L  L  //  R  _  _  _  R  S


----------



## debodun (Dec 22, 2019)

Everything is funny as long as it's happening to somebody else. Will Rogers


----------



## Sunny (Dec 22, 2019)

Correct.


----------



## debodun (Dec 22, 2019)

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _'_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _.// _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _.   ~_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Dec 22, 2019)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 22, 2019)

S please


----------



## debodun (Dec 23, 2019)

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ S _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ S T'S //_ _ _ T _ _ _ _.// _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ S //_ _ _ _ _ _ T S.   ~_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Dec 23, 2019)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 23, 2019)

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ S _ R _ _ //_ _ R _ S T'S //_ _ R T _ _ _ _.// _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ S //_ R _ _ _ _ T S.   ~_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ R _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 23, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 23, 2019)

H _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ S _ R _ _ //_ H R _ S T'S //_ _ R T H _ _ _.// H _ _ //_ _ _ //H _ S //_ R _ _ _ _ T S.   ~_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ R _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Dec 23, 2019)

C ?


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 23, 2019)

*W please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 24, 2019)

H _ W //_ _ _ _ //_ _ S _ R _ _ //C H R _ S T'S //_ _ R T H _ _ _.// H _ W //_ _ W //H _ S //_ R _ C _ _ T S.   ~_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ R _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Dec 24, 2019)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 24, 2019)

H _ W //_ _ N _ //_ _ S _ R _ _ //C H R _ S T'S //_ _ R T H _ _ _.// H _ W //_ _ W //H _ S //_ R _ C _ _ T S.   ~_ _ N _ _ _ _ N //_ R _ N _ _ _ N


----------



## Sunny (Dec 24, 2019)

L ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 24, 2019)

H _ W //_ _ N _ //_ _ S _ R _ _ //C H R _ S T'S //_ _ R T H _ _ _.// H _ W //_ _ W //H _ S //_ R _ C _ _ T S.   ~_ _ N _ _ _ _ N //_ R _ N _ L _ N


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 24, 2019)

Y please


----------



## debodun (Dec 24, 2019)

H _ W //_ _ N Y //_ _ S _ R _ _ //C H R _ S T'S //_ _ R T H _ _ Y.// H _ W //_ _ W //H _ S //_ R _ C _ _ T S.   ~_ _ N _ _ _ _ N //_ R _ N _ L _ N


----------



## Sunny (Dec 24, 2019)

M ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 24, 2019)

H _ W //M _ N Y //_ _ S _ R _ _ //C H R _ S T'S //_ _ R T H _ _ Y.// H _ W //_ _ W //H _ S //_ R _ C _ _ T S.   ~_ _ N _ _ M _ N //_ R _ N _ L _ N


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 24, 2019)

*F please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 25, 2019)

B


----------



## Pinky (Dec 25, 2019)

D please


----------



## debodun (Dec 25, 2019)

H _ W //M _ N Y //_ B S _ R _ _ //C H R _ S T'S //B _ R T H D _ Y.// H _ W //F _ W //H _ S //_ R _ C _ _ T S.   ~B _ N _ _ M _ N //F R _ N _ L _ N


----------



## Pinky (Dec 25, 2019)

V please


----------



## debodun (Dec 25, 2019)

H _ W //M _ N Y //_ B S _ R V _ //C H R _ S T'S //B _ R T H D _ Y.// H _ W //F _ W //H _ S //_ R _ C _ _ T S.   ~B _ N _ _ M _ N //F R _ N _ L _ N


----------



## Pinky (Dec 25, 2019)

K please ... stuck on one word.


----------



## debodun (Dec 25, 2019)

H _ W //M _ N Y //_ B S _ R V _ //C H R _ S T'S //B _ R T H D _ Y.// H _ W //F _ W //H _ S //_ R _ C _ _ T S.   ~B _ N _ _ M _ N //F R _ N K L _ N 

two consonants remaining


----------



## Pinky (Dec 25, 2019)

J please


----------



## debodun (Dec 25, 2019)

H _ W //M _ N Y //_ B S _ R V _ //C H R _ S T'S //B _ R T H D _ Y.// H _ W //F _ W //H _ S //_ R _ C _ _ T S.   ~B _ N J _ M _ N //F R _ N K L _ N

one consonant remaining (last half of the alphabet)


----------



## Pinky (Dec 25, 2019)

P??


----------



## debodun (Dec 25, 2019)

H _ W //M _ N Y //_ B S _ R V _ //C H R _ S T'S //B _ R T H D _ Y.// H _ W //F _ W //H _ S //P R _ C _ P T S.   ~B _ N J _ M _ N //F R _ N K L _ N 

all consonants guessed


----------



## Pinky (Dec 25, 2019)

How many observe Christ's birthday. How few his precepts. ~ Benjamin Franklin


----------



## debodun (Dec 25, 2019)

That's it, Pinky.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 25, 2019)

_ _ _  // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ // _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ //

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ ~ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 25, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 25, 2019)

S


----------



## Sunny (Dec 25, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 25, 2019)

T _ _  // T _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ T // _ S // _ _ T // _ // S _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ //

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ N _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ T _ _ N ~ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ N _ _ _ _ 

Y: T S N
N:


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 25, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 25, 2019)

G


----------



## Sunny (Dec 25, 2019)

R ?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 25, 2019)

T H _  // T R _ _ // _ _ R _ // _ _ // _ R T // _ S // _ _ T // _ // S H _ _ _ _ // _ _ //

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ N _ // _ _ R _ _ _ T _ _ N ~ _ _ _ H _ _ _ N G _ _ _ 

Y: T S N H G R
N:


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 25, 2019)

*C please*


----------



## Pinky (Dec 25, 2019)

T H _  // T R _ _ // _ _ R _ // _ _ // _ R T // _ S // _ _ T // _ // S H _ _ _ _ // _ _ //

T _ _ // _ _ _ _ N _ // _ _ R _ _ C T _ _ N ~ _ _ C H _ _ _ N G _ _ _

Y: T S N H G R C
N:


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 25, 2019)

B please


----------



## Pinky (Dec 25, 2019)

T H _  // T R _ _ // _ _ R _ // _ _ // _ R T // _ S // B _ T // _ // S H _ _ _ _ // _ _ //

T _ _ // _ _ _ _ N _ // _ _ R _ _ C T _ _ N ~ _ _ C H _ _ _ N G _ _ _

Y: T S N H G R C B
N:


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 25, 2019)

*M please*


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 26, 2019)

Deleted...not a consonant☺


----------



## Sunny (Dec 26, 2019)

P ?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 26, 2019)

sorry CrackerJack, the rules are to guess consonants only

T H _  // T R _ _ // _ _ R _ // _ _ // _ R T // _ S // B _ T // _ // S H _ _ _ _ // _ _ //

T _ _ // _ _ _ _ N _ // P _ R _ _ C T _ _ N ~ M _ C H _ _ _ N G _ _ _

Y: T S N H G R C B M P
N:


----------



## debodun (Dec 26, 2019)

The true work of art is but a shadow of the divine perfection. Michelangelo


----------



## Pinky (Dec 26, 2019)

Deb got it


----------



## debodun (Dec 26, 2019)

_ _ _ _ _'_ //_  //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _, //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _, //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _.   ~_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Dec 26, 2019)

S please


----------



## debodun (Dec 26, 2019)

_ _ _ _ _'S //_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //S _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _, //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ S, //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ S S _ _ S //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ S.   ~_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ S _ _


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 26, 2019)

B please


----------



## Pinky (Dec 26, 2019)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Dec 26, 2019)

H ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 26, 2019)

T H _ _ _'S //_ //_ _ _ T _ _ _ //S _ _ _ T //_ _ //_ _ _ H T, //_ _ _ T _ _ //_ _ T _ _ _ _ _ _ S, //T H _ T //_ _ _ _ S S _ _ S //_ _ _ _ //T H _ //H _ _ T //_ _ //
_ _ _ T H _ _ _ _ //T _ _ _ S.   ~_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ S _ _ 

No - B


----------



## Sunny (Dec 26, 2019)

R ?


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 26, 2019)

C please


----------



## debodun (Dec 26, 2019)

T H _ R _'S //_ //C _ R T _ _ _ //S _ _ _ T //_ _ //_ _ _ H T, //_ _ _ T _ R //_ _ T _ R _ _ _ _ S, //T H _ T //_ _ _ R _ S S _ S //_ _ _ _ //T H _ //H _ _ T //_ _ //
C _ T H _ _ R _ _ //T _ _ _ S.   ~_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ C _ _ _ S _ _ 

No - B


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 26, 2019)

L please


----------



## debodun (Dec 26, 2019)

T H _ R _'S //_ //C _ R T _ _ _ //S L _ _ T //_ _ //L _ _ H T, //_ _ _ T _ R //_ _ T _ R _ _ _ _ S, //T H _ T //_ _ _ R _ S S _ S //L _ _ _ //T H _ //H _ _ T //_ _ //
C _ T H _ _ R _ L //T _ _ _ S.   ~_ _ _ L _ //_ _ C _ _ _ S _ _ 

No - B


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 26, 2019)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 26, 2019)

T H _ R _'S //_ //C _ R T _ _ _ //S L _ _ T //_ _ //L _ _ H T, //_ _ _ T _ R //_ _ T _ R _ _ _ _ S, //T H _ T //_ _ _ R _ S S _ S //L _ _ _ //T H _ //H _ _ T //_ _ //
C _ T H _ D R _ L //T _ _ _ S.   ~_ _ _ L _ //D _ C _ _ _ S _ _ 

No - B


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 26, 2019)

*N please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 26, 2019)

T H _ R _'S //_ //C _ R T _ _ N //S L _ N T //_ _ //L _ _ H T, //_ _ N T _ R //_ _ T _ R N _ _ N S, //T H _ T //_ _ _ R _ S S _ S //L _ _ _ //T H _ //H _ _ T //_ _ //
C _ T H _ D R _ L //T _ N _ S.   ~_ _ _ L _ //D _ C _ N _ S _ N

No - B


----------



## Pinky (Dec 26, 2019)

F please


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 26, 2019)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 26, 2019)

K ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 27, 2019)

T H _ R _'S //_ //C _ R T _ _ N //S L _ N T //_ F //L _ G H T, //_ _ N T _ R //_ F T _ R N _ _ N S, //T H _ T //_ _ _ R _ S S _ S //L _ K _ //T H _ //H _ F T //_ F //C _ T H _ D R _ L //T _ N _ S.   ~_ _ _ L _ //D _ C K N _ S _ N

No - B


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 27, 2019)

*W please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 27, 2019)

T H _ R _'S //_ //C _ R T _ _ N //S L _ N T //_ F //L _ G H T, //W _ N T _ R //_ F T _ R N _ _ N S, //T H _ T //_ _ _ R _ S S _ S //L _ K _ //T H _ //H _ F T //_ F //C _ T H _ D R _ L //T _ N _ S.   ~_ _ _ L _ //D _ C K N _ S _ N

No - B


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 27, 2019)

M ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 27, 2019)

T H _ R _'S //_ //C _ R T _ _ N //S L _ N T //_ F //L _ G H T, //W _ N T _ R //_ F T _ R N _ _ N S, //T H _ T //_ _ _ R _ S S _ S //L _ K _ //T H _ //H _ F T //_ F //C _ T H _ D R _ L //T _ N _ S.   ~_ M _ L _ //D _ C K N _ S _ N


----------



## Sunny (Dec 27, 2019)

Y


----------



## debodun (Dec 27, 2019)

T H _ R _'S //_ //C _ R T _ _ N //S L _ N T //_ F //L _ G H T, //W _ N T _ R //_ F T _ R N _ _ N S, //T H _ T //_ _ _ R _ S S _ S //L _ K _ //T H _ //H _ F T //
_ F  //C _ T H _ D R _ L //T _ N _ S.   ~_ M _ L Y //D _ C K N _ S _ N

one consonant left


----------



## Pinky (Dec 27, 2019)

P?


----------



## debodun (Dec 27, 2019)

T H _ R _'S //_ //C _ R T _ _ N //S L _ N T //_ F //L _ G H T, //W _ N T _ R //_ F T _ R N _ _ N S, //T H _ T //_ P P R _ S S _ S //L _ K _ //T H _ //H _ F T //
_ F  //C _ T H _ D R _ L //T _ N _ S.   ~_ M _ L Y //D _ C K N _ S _ N

all consonants guessed


----------



## Sunny (Dec 27, 2019)

???


----------



## debodun (Dec 28, 2019)

There's a certain slant of light, winter afternoons, that oppresses like the heft of cathedral tunes.  Emily Dickinson


----------



## debodun (Dec 28, 2019)

_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _, //_ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ /_ _ _ /_ _ _ _ _ /_ _ _ /_ _ //_ _ _.   
~_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Dec 28, 2019)

Wow, that's depressing!

OK, how about T?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 28, 2019)

S please


----------



## debodun (Dec 28, 2019)

_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ T //_ _ _ T S, //S _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ T //_ _ _ S //_ _ //S _ _ _ _ _ //T _ /T _ _ /_ _ _ _ _ /_ _ _ /_ _ //_ _ _.  
~_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _S


----------



## Pinky (Dec 28, 2019)

R?


----------



## debodun (Dec 28, 2019)

_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ R _ _ T //_ _ _ T S, //S _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ R _ _ T //_ _ _ S //_ _ //S _ _ _ _ _ //T _ /T _ _ /_ _ R _ _ /_ _ _ /_ _ //_ R _.  
~_ R _ _ //R _ _ _ _S


----------



## Pinky (Dec 28, 2019)

N?


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 28, 2019)

*L please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 28, 2019)

_ _ //_ L L //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ R _ N T //_ _ _ T S, //S _ //_ _ //_ L L //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ R _ N T //_ _ _ S //_ _ //S _ _ _ N _ //T _ /T _ _ /_ _ R L _ /_ _ _ /_ _ //
_ R _.  
~_ R _ _ //R _ _ _ _S


----------



## Pinky (Dec 28, 2019)

F please


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 28, 2019)

*P please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 28, 2019)

_ _ //_ L L //_ _ _ _ //_ _ F F _ R _ N T //_ _ F T S, //S _ //_ _ //_ L L //_ _ _ _ //_ _ F F _ R _ N T //_ _ _ S //_ F //S _ _ _ N _ //T _ /T _ _ /_ _ R L _ /_ _ _ /_ _ //
_ R _. 
~F R _ _ //R _ _ _ RS

No - P


----------



## Pinky (Dec 28, 2019)

G please. Deb, does the last word have another R in it?


----------



## debodun (Dec 28, 2019)

_ _ //_ L L //_ _ _ _ //_ _ F F _ R _ N T //G _ F T S, //S _ //_ _ //_ L L //_ _ _ _ //_ _ F F _ R _ N T //_ _ _ S //_ F //S _ _ _ N G //T _ /T _ _ /_ _ R L _ /_ _ _ /_ _ //
_ R _. 
~F R _ _ //R _ G _ RS

No - P


----------



## Pinky (Dec 28, 2019)

T please


----------



## debodun (Dec 28, 2019)

T was already guessed


----------



## Pinky (Dec 28, 2019)

D please


----------



## debodun (Dec 28, 2019)

_ _ //_ L L //_ _ _ _ //D _ F F _ R _ N T //G _ F T S, //S _ //_ _ //_ L L //_ _ _ _ //D _ F F _ R _ N T //_ _ _ S //_ F //S _ _ _ N G //T _ /T _ _ /_ _ R L D /_ _ _ /_ _ //
_ R _. 
~F R _ D //R _ G _ RS

No - P


----------



## Pinky (Dec 28, 2019)

W?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 28, 2019)

H ?


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 28, 2019)

*V please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 29, 2019)

W _ //_ L L //H _ V _ //D _ F F _ R _ N T //G _ F T S, //S _ //W _ //_ L L //H _ V _ //D _ F F _ R _ N T //W _ _ S //_ F //S _ _ _ N G //T _ /T H _ /W _ R L D //
W H _ /W _ //_ R _. 
~F R _ D //R _ G _ RS

No - P 
one consonant left


----------



## Sunny (Dec 29, 2019)

"We all have different gifts, so we all have different ways of saying to the world who we are."  Fred Rogers


----------



## debodun (Dec 29, 2019)

Correct, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 29, 2019)

" _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _ '  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _ _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _ ' _  //  _  _  _ .  //

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _ '  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  ."   ~  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Dec 29, 2019)

T please


----------



## debodun (Dec 29, 2019)

R


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 29, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 29, 2019)

*W ?*


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 30, 2019)

bump


----------



## debodun (Dec 31, 2019)

bump


----------



## Pinky (Jan 1, 2020)

Yoo Hoo, Sunny?


----------



## debodun (Jan 1, 2020)

What happened to Sunny?


----------



## debodun (Jan 1, 2020)

I'll start another one:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _.   ~ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Jan 1, 2020)

I hope Sunny isn't ill 

Let's start with S.


----------



## debodun (Jan 1, 2020)

She hasn't posted anything here since Sunday.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _S //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ S //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ S //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _.   ~ _ S _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 1, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 1, 2020)

Oops


----------



## debodun (Jan 2, 2020)

_ _ _ _ R _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _S //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ R _ _ R //_ S //_ _ //_ _ _ R _ _ _ S //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ R _ _ _ _ R.   ~ _ S _ _ R //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Jan 2, 2020)

bump


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 2, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (Jan 2, 2020)

_ _ _ _ R _ _ _ T _ //_ H _ _S //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ R _ _ R //_ S //_ _ //_ _ _ R _ _ _ S //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ R _ _ T _ R.   ~ _ S _ _ R //_ _ _ _ _ T


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 2, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## debodun (Jan 3, 2020)

_ _ _ _ R _ _ _ T _ //_ H _ _S //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ R _ _ R //_ S //_ _ //_ _ _ R _ _ _ S //_ _ C _ //_ _ //C _ _ R _ C T _ R.   ~ _ S C _ R //_ _ _ _ _ T


----------



## Sunny (Jan 3, 2020)

L ?


----------



## Sunny (Jan 3, 2020)

Thanks to all who were concerned about me. I'm fine, just got back from an "enforced" vacation from this forum.


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 3, 2020)

Welcome back Sunny!

Let's try N


----------



## debodun (Jan 3, 2020)

_ N _ _ R N _ _ T H //_ H _S //_ L _ _ _ _ //_ _ T _ R _ _ R //_ S //_ N //_ N _ R _ _ _ S //L _ C _ //_ _ //C H _ R _ C T _ R.   ~ _ S C _ R //L _ _ _ N T


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 3, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (Jan 3, 2020)

_ N D _ R N _ _ T H //T H _S //_ L _ _ _ _ //_ _ T _ R _ _ R //_ S //_ N //_ N _ R _ _ _ S //L _ C _ //_ _ //C H _ R _ C T _ R.   ~ _ S C _ R //L _ _ _ N T


----------



## Sunny (Jan 3, 2020)

X ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 3, 2020)

*V please*


----------



## debodun (Jan 3, 2020)

_ N D _ R N _ _ T H //T H _S //_ L _ _ _ _ //_ X T _ R _ _ R //_ S //_ N //_ N _ R _ _ _ S //L _ C _ //_ _ //C H _ R _ C T _ R.   ~ _ S C _ R //L _ V _ N T


----------



## Sunny (Jan 3, 2020)

K ?

(Thanks, CG!)


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 3, 2020)

*You're welcome Sunny!

Let's try B*


----------



## debodun (Jan 4, 2020)

_ N D _ R N _ _ T H //T H _S //_ L _ B B _ //_ X T _ R _ _ R //_ S //_ N //_ N _ R _ _ _ S //L _ C K //_ _ //C H _ R _ C T _ R.   ~ _ S C _ R //L _ V _ N T


----------



## Sunny (Jan 4, 2020)

F ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 4, 2020)

_ N D _ R N _ _ T H //T H _S //F L _ B B _ //_ X T _ R _ _ R //_ S //_ N //_ N _ R _ _ _ S //L _ C K //_ F //C H _ R _ C T _ R.   ~ _ S C _ R //L _ V _ N T


----------



## Sunny (Jan 4, 2020)

"Underneath this flabby exterior is an enormous lack of character."  Oscar Levant

I remember listening to him on the radio in my childhood!  He was a pretty unpleasant character, at least that's how he was presented on the radio. But a brilliant pianist.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 4, 2020)

" _ //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  .  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _ '  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _ ' _  //  _  _  _  _  . "  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _ '  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Jan 4, 2020)

R


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 4, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 4, 2020)

" _ //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  R  S  .  // _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  S  _  //  _  _  _  _ '  R  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  R  //  _  _  _  _  // 
 _  _  _  _  _ S  //

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _ ' _  //  _  _  _  _  . "  _  _  _  R  _  _  _  //  _ '  _  _  _  _  _  _

Yes: R S


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 4, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 5, 2020)

" _ //  _  _  T  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  R  S  .  // _  //  _  _  _  _  T  //  T  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  S  _  //  T  _  _  _ '  R  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  R  //  T  _  _  _  // 
 _  _  _  _  _ S  //

_  _  _  //  T  _  _  _  //  _  _  _ ' T  //  _  _  _  _  . "  _  _  _  R  _  _  _  //  _ '  _  _  _  _  _  _

Yes: R S T


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 5, 2020)

*N ?*


----------



## debodun (Jan 5, 2020)

L


----------



## Sunny (Jan 5, 2020)

" _ //  _  _  T  _  //  _  L  _  _  _  R  S  .  // _  //  _  _  _  N  T  //  T  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  S  _  //  T  _  _  _ '  R  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  R  //  T  _  _  N  // 
 _  _  _  _  L S  //

_  N  _  //  T  _  _  _  //  _  _  N ' T  //  _  _  _  _  . "  _  _  _  R  _  _  _  //  _ '  _  _  _  _  _  _

Yes: R S T N L


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 5, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 5, 2020)

D ?


----------



## Sunny (Jan 6, 2020)

" _ //  H  _  T  _  //  _  L  _  _  _  R  S  .  // _  //  _  _  _  N  T  //  T  H  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  S  _  //  T  H  _  _ '  R  _  //  _  H  _  _  _  _  R  //  T  H  _  N  // 
 _  _  D  _  L S  //

_  N  D  //  T  H  _  _  //  D  _  N ' T  //  _  _  _  _  . "  _  _  _  R  _  _  _  //  _ '  _  _  _  _  _  _

Yes: R S T N L H D


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 6, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## debodun (Jan 6, 2020)

C


----------



## Sunny (Jan 6, 2020)

" _ //  H  _  T  _  //  _  L  _  _  _  R  S  .  // _  //  _  _  _  N  T  //  T  H  _  _  //  B  _  C  _  _  S  _  //  T  H  _  _ '  R  _  //  C  H  _  _  _  _  R  //

  T  H  _  N  //  _  _  D  _  L S  // _  N  D  //  T  H  _  _  //  D  _  N ' T  //  _  _  _  _  . "  _  _  _  R  _  _  _  //  _ '  _  _  _  _  _  _

Yes: R S T N L H D B C


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 6, 2020)

Y please


----------



## Sunny (Jan 7, 2020)

" _ //  H  _  T  _  //  _  L  _  _  _  R  S  .  // _  //  _  _  _  N  T  //  T  H  _  _  //  B  _  C  _  _  S  _  //  T  H  _  Y '  R  _  //  C  H  _  _  _  _  R  //

  T  H  _  N  //  _  _  D  _  L S  // _  N  D  //  T  H  _  Y  //  D  _  N ' T  //  _  _  _  _  . "  _  _  _  R  _  _  _  //  _ '  _  _  _  _  _  _

Yes: R S T N L H D B C Y


----------



## debodun (Jan 7, 2020)

I hate flowers. I paint them because they're cheaper than models and they don't move. Georgia O'Keeffe


----------



## debodun (Jan 7, 2020)

bump


----------



## Sunny (Jan 7, 2020)

Right, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Jan 8, 2020)

_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _.  ~_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jan 8, 2020)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 8, 2020)

_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //T _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ T _ _ _ //T _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ T //T _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _.  
~_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 8, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Jan 8, 2020)

_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ S S //_ _ //T _ _ S //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ T _ _ S //T _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ T //T _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ e _.  
~_ _ _ _ _ _ S //_ _ _ _ _ _ S


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 8, 2020)

*H ?*


----------



## debodun (Jan 8, 2020)

_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ S S //_ _ //T H _ S //_ _ _ _ _ //_ H _ //_ _ _ H T _ _ S //T H _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ T //T _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ S _.  
~_ H _ _ _ _ S //_ _ _ _ _ _ S


----------



## Pinky (Jan 8, 2020)

R?


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 8, 2020)

N please


----------



## Sunny (Jan 8, 2020)

C


----------



## debodun (Jan 9, 2020)

N _ //_ N _ //_ S //_ S _ _ _ S S //_ N //T H _ S //_ _ R _ _ //_ H _ //_ _ _ H T _ N S //T H _ //_ _ R _ _ N //_ _ //_ T //T _ //_ N _ _ N _ //_ _ S _. 
~C H _ R _ _ S //_ _ C _ _ N S


----------



## Pinky (Jan 9, 2020)

W please


----------



## debodun (Jan 9, 2020)

N _ //_ N _ //_ S //_ S _ _ _ S S //_ N //T H _ S //W _ R _ _ //_ H _ //_ _ _ H T _ N S //T H _ //_ _ R _ _ N //_ _ //_ T //T _ //_ N _ _ N _ //_ _ S _. 
~C H _ R _ _ S //_ _ C _ _ N S


----------



## Pinky (Jan 9, 2020)

L please


----------



## debodun (Jan 9, 2020)

N _ //_ N _ //_ S //_ S _ L _ S S //_ N //T H _ S //W _ R L _ //_ H _ //L _ _ H T _ N S //T H _ //_ _ R _ _ N //_ _ //_ T //T _ //_ N _ _ N _ //_ L S _. 
~C H _ R L _ S //_ _ C _ _ N S


----------



## Pinky (Jan 9, 2020)

G please


----------



## debodun (Jan 9, 2020)

N _ //_ N _ //_ S //_ S _ L _ S S //_ N //T H _ S //W _ R L _ //_ H _ //L _ G H T _ N S //T H _ //_ _ R _ _ N //_ _ //_ T //T _ //_ N _ _ N _ //_ L S _. 
~C H _ R L _ S //_ _ C _ _ N S


----------



## Pinky (Jan 9, 2020)

D please, deb


----------



## debodun (Jan 9, 2020)

N _ //_ N _ //_ S //_ S _ L _ S S //_ N //T H _ S //W _ R L D //W H _ //L _ G H T _ N S //T H _ //_ _ R D _ N //_ _ //_ T //T _ //_ N _ _ N _ //_ L S _. 
~C H _ R L _ S //D_ C _ _ N S


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 9, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## Pinky (Jan 9, 2020)

K please


----------



## debodun (Jan 9, 2020)

N _ //_ N _ //_ S //_ S _ L _ S S //_ N //T H _ S //W _ R L D //W H _ //L _ G H T _ N S //T H _ //B _ R D _ N //_ _ //_ T //T _ //_ N _ _ N _ //_ L S _. 
~C H _ R L _ S //D_ C K _ N S


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 9, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## debodun (Jan 9, 2020)

N _ //_ N _ //_ S //_ S _ L _ S S //_ N //T H _ S //W _ R L D //W H _ //L _ G H T _ N S //T H _ //B _ R D _ N //_ _ //_ T //T _ //_ N Y _ N _ //_ L S _. 
~C H _ R L _ S //D_ C K _ N S 

one consonant left


----------



## Sunny (Jan 9, 2020)

"No one is useless in this world who lightens the burden of it to anyone else."  Charles Dickens


----------



## debodun (Jan 9, 2020)

That's it, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 9, 2020)

"  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  .  //  _  _  _  _ '  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _ '  _ 

// _  _  _  _  _  _ //  _  //  _  _  _  _ //  _  _  _  _  _ . "   ~  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 9, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 9, 2020)

*N ?*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 10, 2020)

"  _  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  N  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  T  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  N  _  _  .  //  T  _  _  T '  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  T '  _

// _  _  _  _  _  _ //  _  //  _  _  _  _ //  _  _  _  N  _ . "   ~  _  N  _  N  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Jan 10, 2020)

S


----------



## Sunny (Jan 10, 2020)

"  _  _  S  T  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  S  _  N  _  _  S  //  _  _  //  T  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  N  _  S  .  //  T  _  _  T '  S  //  _  _  _  //  _  T '  S

// _  _  _  _  _  _ //  _  //  _  _  _  _ //  _  _  _  N  _ . "   ~  _  N  _  N  _  _  _  _  S


----------



## debodun (Jan 10, 2020)

M


----------



## Sunny (Jan 10, 2020)

"  M  _  S  T  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  S  _  N  _  _  S  //  _  _  //  T  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  N  _  S  .  //  T  _  _  T '  S  //  _  _  _  //  _  T '  S

// _  _  _  _  _  _ //  _  //  _  _  _  _ //  _  _  _  N  _ . "   ~  _  N  _  N  _  M  _  _  S


----------



## debodun (Jan 10, 2020)

H


----------



## Sunny (Jan 10, 2020)

"  M  _  S  T  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  S  _  N  _  _  S  //  _  _  //  T  H  _  _  _  //  _  H  _  N  _  S  .  //  T H  _  T '  S  //  _  H  _  //  _  T '  S

// _  _  _  _  _  _ //  _  //  _  _  _  _ //  _  H  _  N  _ . "   ~  _  N  _  N  _  M  _  _  S


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 10, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 10, 2020)

"  M  _  S  T  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  S  _  N  _  _  S  //  _  _  //  T  H  _  _  _  //  _  H  _  N  _  S  .  //  T H  _  T '  S  //  _  H  _  //  _  T '  S

// _  _  _  _  _  D //  _  //  _  _  _  _ //  _  H  _  N  _ . "   ~  _  N  _  N  _  M  _  _  S


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 10, 2020)

*L ?*


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 10, 2020)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Jan 11, 2020)

"  M  _  S  T  //  _  _  _  _  L  _  //  _  R  _  //  _  R  _  S  _  N  _  R  S  //  _  _  //  T  H  _  _  R  //  _  H  _  N  _  S  .  //  T H  _  T '  S  //  _  H  _  //  _  T '  S

// _  _  L  L  _  D //  _  //  _  _  L  L //  _  H  _  N  _ . "   ~  _  N  _  N  _  M  _  _  S


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 11, 2020)

P ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 11, 2020)

Most people are prisoners of their phones. That's why it's called a cell phone.  Anonymous


----------



## Sunny (Jan 11, 2020)

Right, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Jan 11, 2020)

_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ //_ _ _ _ _ _.  ~_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 11, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 11, 2020)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 11, 2020)

_ //_ _ N N _ _ _ _ //_ S //_ //_ _ _ S _ N //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ S //_ N _ _ //_ //_ _ S _ _ _ _ _ N _ //_ N _ //_ _ _ _ _ S //_ //_ _ _ _ _ _.  ~_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ S _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 11, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## debodun (Jan 11, 2020)

_ //_ _ N N _ _ _ _ //_ S //_ //_ _ R S _ N //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ S //_ N _ _ //_ //R _ S _ _ _ R _ N _ //_ N _ //_ R _ _ _ S //_ //_ _ _ _ _ R.  ~_ _ R _ _ //_ _ S _ _ R _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 11, 2020)

*P please*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 11, 2020)

B ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 11, 2020)

*H ?*


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 11, 2020)

Oops


----------



## debodun (Jan 12, 2020)

_ //_ _ N N _ _ _ _ //_ S //_ //P _ R S _ N //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ S //_ N _ _ //_ //R _ S _ _ _ R _ N _ //_ N _ //_ R _ _ _ S //_ //_ _ _ _ _ R.  ~_ _ R _ _ //_ _ S _ _ R _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 12, 2020)

*W please*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 12, 2020)

C ?


----------



## connect1 (Jan 12, 2020)

L please


----------



## debodun (Jan 13, 2020)

_ //C _ N N _ _ _ L //_ S //_ //P _ R S _ N //W _ _ //W _ L _ S //_ N _ _ //_ //R _ S _ _ _ R _ N _ //_ N _ //_ R _ _ _ S //_ //W _ _ _ _ R.  
~_ _ R _ _ //_ _ S _ _ R _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 13, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 13, 2020)

B ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 13, 2020)

_ //C _ N N _ B _ L //_ S //_ //P _ R S _ N //W _ _ //W _ L _ S //_ N T _ //_ //R _ S T _ _ R _ N T //_ N _ //_ R _ _ R S //_ //W _ _ T _ R. 
~_ _ R _ _ //_ _ S T _ R _ _ _


----------



## connect1 (Jan 13, 2020)

D please


----------



## debodun (Jan 13, 2020)

_ //C _ N N _ B _ L //_ S //_ //P _ R S _ N //W _ _ //W _ L _ S //_ N T _ //_ //R _ S T _ _ R _ N T //_ N _ //_ R D _ R S //_ //W _ _ T _ R. 
~_ _ R _ _ //_ _ S T _ R D _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jan 13, 2020)

"A cannibal is a person who walks into a restaurant and orders a waiter."  Morey Amsterdam ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 14, 2020)

That's right, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 14, 2020)

Parent to child quote:

" _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  . "  ~  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Jan 14, 2020)

R


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 14, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 14, 2020)

Parent to child quote:

" S  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  R  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  R  //  _  _  _  _  _  R . "  ~  _  R  _  S  _  //  S _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 14, 2020)

*M please*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 15, 2020)

Parent to child quote:

" S  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  R  //  M  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  R  //  _  _  _  _  _  R . "  ~  _  R  _  S  _  //  S _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Jan 15, 2020)

T


----------



## Sunny (Jan 15, 2020)

Parent to child quote:

" S  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  R  //  M  _  _ T  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  R  //  _  _  _  _  _  R . "  ~  _  R  _  S  _  //  S _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Jan 15, 2020)

Shut your mouth and eat your dinner. Irish saying.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 15, 2020)

That's it, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Jan 16, 2020)

_ _'_ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ /_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _, //_ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _.  ~_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 16, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 16, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## debodun (Jan 16, 2020)

_ T'S //_ _ T //T _ _ /T _ _ _ _ S //_ _ _ _ _ //_ //_ _ //_ _ T //_ _ _ _ _ S T _ _ _ //_ _ //T _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //T _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _, //_ _ T //T _ _ //T _ _ _ _ S //_ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ S T _ _ _.  ~_ _ _ _ //T _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 16, 2020)

*N please*


----------



## debodun (Jan 16, 2020)

_ T'S //N _ T //T _ _ /T _ _ N _ S //_ _ _ _ _ //_ //_ _ //N _ T //_ N _ _ _ S T _ N _ //_ N //T _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //T _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _, //_ _ T //T _ _ //
T _ _ N _ S //_ //_ _ //_ N _ _ _ S T _ N _.  ~_ _ _ _ //T _ _ _ N


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 16, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## debodun (Jan 16, 2020)

_ T'S //N _ T //T H _ /T H _ N _ S //_ H _ _ H //_ //_ _ //N _ T //_ N _ _ _ S T _ N _ //_ N //T _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ H _ _ H //T _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _, //_ _ T //T H _ //
T H _ N _ S //_ //_ _ //_ N _ _ _ S T _ N _.  ~_ _ _ _ //T _ _ _ N


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 16, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## debodun (Jan 17, 2020)

_ T'S //N _ T //T H _ /T H _ N G S //_ H _ _ H //_ //_ _ //N _ T //_ N _ _ _ S T _ N _ //_ N //T _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ H _ _ H //T _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _, //_ _ T //T H _ //
T H _ N G S //_ //_ _ //_ N _ _ _ S T _ N _.  ~_ _ _ _ //T _ _ _ N


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 17, 2020)

*W please*


----------



## debodun (Jan 17, 2020)

_ T'S //N _ T //T H _ /T H _ N G S //W H _ _ H //_ //_ _ //N _ T //_ N _ _ _ S T _ N _ //_ N //T _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //W H _ _ H //T _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _, //_ _ T //T H _ //T H _ N G S //_ //_ _ //_ N _ _ _ S T _ N _.  ~_ _ _ _ //T W _ _ N


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 17, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## connect1 (Jan 17, 2020)

F please


----------



## Sunny (Jan 18, 2020)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 18, 2020)

_ T'S //N _ T //T H _ /T H _ N G S //W H _ C H //_ //_ _ //N _ T //_ N _ _ R S T _ N _ //_ N //T H _ //_ _ _ _ _ //W H _ C H //T R _ _ _ _ _ //_ _, //_ _ T //
T H _ //T H _ N G S //_ //_ _ //_ N _ _ R S T _ N _.  ~_ _ R _ //T W _ _ N 

No - F


----------



## Sunny (Jan 18, 2020)

L ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 18, 2020)

_ T'S //N _ T //T H _ /T H _ N G S //W H _ C H //_ //_ _ //N _ T //_ N _ _ R S T _ N _ //_ N //T H _ //_ _ _ L _ //W H _ C H //T R _ _ _ L _ //_ _, //_ _ T //
T H _ //T H _ N G S //_ //_ _ //_ N _ _ R S T _ N _. ~_ _ R _ //T W _ _ N

No - F


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 18, 2020)

D please


----------



## connect1 (Jan 18, 2020)

M please


----------



## debodun (Jan 18, 2020)

_ T'S //N _ T //T H _ /T H _ N G S //W H _ C H //_ //D _ //N _ T //_ N D _ R S T _ N D //_ N //T H _ //_ _ _ L _ //W H _ C H //T R _ _ _ L _ //M _, //_ _ T //
T H _ //T H _ N G S //_ //D _ //_ N D _ R S T _ N D. ~M _ R _ //T W _ _ N

No - F


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 18, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## debodun (Jan 18, 2020)

_ T'S //N _ T //T H _ /T H _ N G S //W H _ C H //_ //D _ //N _ T //_ N D _ R S T _ N D //_ N //T H _ //B _ B L _ //W H _ C H //T R _ _ B L _ //M _, //B _ T //T H _ //T H _ N G S //_ //D _ //_ N D _ R S T _ N D. ~M _ R _ //T W _ _ N

No - F 
one consonant left


----------



## Sunny (Jan 18, 2020)

"It's not the things which I do not understand in the Bible which trouble me, but the things I do understand."  Mark Twain


----------



## debodun (Jan 19, 2020)

That's right, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 19, 2020)

And, while on that subject....

" _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  // _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _ . "  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Jan 19, 2020)

T


----------



## Sunny (Jan 19, 2020)

" T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  T  //  _  T  _  _  T _  _  //  _  _  T  //  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  // _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _ . "  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Jan 19, 2020)

S


----------



## Sunny (Jan 19, 2020)

" T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  S  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  T  //  S  T  _  _  T _  _  //  _  _  T  //  _  S  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  // _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  S . "  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 19, 2020)

H ?


----------



## Sunny (Jan 19, 2020)

" T H  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  S  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  T  //  S  T  _  _  T _  _  //  _  _  T  //  _  S  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  // _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  S . "  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  H _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 19, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 20, 2020)

" T H  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  S  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  T  //  S  T  _  R  T _  _  //  _  _  T  //  _  S  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  // _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  S . "  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  H _  R


----------



## debodun (Jan 20, 2020)

B


----------



## Sunny (Jan 20, 2020)

" T H  _  //  B  _  B  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  S  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  T  //  S  T  _  R  T _  _  //  _  _  T  //  _  S  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  // _  _  //
  _  _  _  //  _  _  B S . "  B  _  _  _  //  _  _  H _  R


----------



## debodun (Jan 20, 2020)

L


----------



## Sunny (Jan 20, 2020)

" T H  _  //  B  _  B  L  _  //  L  _  _  _  S  //  L  _  _  _  //  _  T  //  S  T  _  R  T _  _  //  _  _  T  //  _  S  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  // _  _  //
  _  _  _  //  L  _  B S . "  B  _  L  L  //  _  _  H _  R


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 20, 2020)

*M please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 20, 2020)

K ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 20, 2020)

The Bible looks like it started out as a game of Mad Libs.  Bill Maher


----------



## Sunny (Jan 20, 2020)

That's it, Deb.


----------



## debodun (Jan 21, 2020)

_ _ _ _ _'_ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _, //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _.  ~_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jan 21, 2020)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 21, 2020)

T _ _ _ _'_ //T _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ T _ _ _, //_ _ T //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ T _.  ~_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ T _


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 21, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 21, 2020)

H ?


----------



## Sunny (Jan 21, 2020)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 22, 2020)

T H _ R _'S //T _ _ //_ _ _ H //_ _ _ _ _ R _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ T _ R _, //_ _ T //_ _ _ _ _ H //_ _ //S _ _ _ _ T _.  ~_ R _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ T _


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 22, 2020)

*W please*


----------



## debodun (Jan 22, 2020)

T H _ R _'S //T _ _ //_ _ _ H //_ _ _ _ _ R _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ T _ R _, //_ _ T //_ _ _ _ _ H //_ _ //S _ _ _ _ T _.  ~_ R _ _ //_ _ _ _ W _ T _


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 22, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (Jan 22, 2020)

T H _ R _'S //T _ _ //_ _ _ H //D _ _ _ _ R _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ T _ R _, //_ _ T //_ _ _ _ _ H //_ _ //S _ _ _ _ T _.  ~_ R _ _ //_ _ _ _ W _ T _


----------



## Sunny (Jan 22, 2020)

M ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 22, 2020)

T H _ R _'S //T _ _ //M _ _ H //D _ M _ _ R _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ T _ R _, //_ _ T //_ _ _ _ _ H //_ _ //S _ _ _ _ T _.  ~_ R _ _ //_ _ _ _ W _ T _


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 22, 2020)

C ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 22, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 23, 2020)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 23, 2020)

T H _ R _'S //T _ _ //M _ _ H //D _ M _ C R _ C _ //_ N //C _ _ T _ R _, //N _ T //_ N _ _ _ H //_ _ //S _ C _ _ T _.  ~_ R _ N //_ _ B _ W _ T _ 

C  B  N


----------



## Sunny (Jan 23, 2020)

Y ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 23, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 23, 2020)

L ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 24, 2020)

T H _ R _'S //T _ _ //M _ C H //D _ M _ C R _ C Y //_ N //C _ L T _ R _, //N _ T //_ N _ _ G H //_ N //S _ C _ _ T Y.  ~_ R _ N //L _ B _ W _ T _


----------



## Sunny (Jan 24, 2020)

"There's too much democracy in culture, not enough in (the?) society."  Fran Lebowitz

I'd be curious to know what she meant by the first part of that. What is too much democracy in culture, and what does she mean by culture?


----------



## debodun (Jan 24, 2020)

Sunny said:


> "There's too much democracy in culture, not enough in (the?) society."  Fran Lebowitz
> 
> I'd be curious to know what she meant by the first part of that. What is too much democracy in culture, and what does she mean by culture?


I don't interpret them, just cite them. LOL. You're correct, BTW.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 24, 2020)

" _ //  _  _  _  _  _  _ ' _  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _ , //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _ . "  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 24, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 24, 2020)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 25, 2020)

R


----------



## Sunny (Jan 25, 2020)

" _ //  _  _  R  S  _  _ ' S //  _  //  _  _  R  S  _  _ , //  _  _  //  _  _  T  T  _  R  //  _  _  _  //  S  _  _  _  _ . "  _  _  R  T  _  _  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  T


----------



## debodun (Jan 25, 2020)

A person's a person, no matter how small. Horton the Elephant


----------



## debodun (Jan 25, 2020)

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _, //_ _ _ //_'_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _-_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _.  ~_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jan 25, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 25, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 25, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Jan 26, 2020)

_ _ N _ _ //_ _ N N _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _, //_ _ _ //_'_ //S _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ R //_ //_ _ _ _ _ N _-S _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ R.  ~_ _ R _ _ _ _ //_ _ R _ _ R


----------



## Sunny (Jan 26, 2020)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 26, 2020)

_ _ N _ _ //_ _ N N _ T //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ T _, //_ _ _ //_'_ //S _ T T _ _ //_ _ R //_ //_ _ _ _ _ N _-S T _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ R.  ~_ _ R _ T _ _ //_ _ R _ _ R


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 26, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 26, 2020)

C ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 27, 2020)

_ _ N _ _ //C _ N N _ T //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ T _, //_ _ _ //_'D //S _ T T _ _ //_ _ R //_ //D _ _ _ _ N _-S T _ D D _ D //_ _ _ _ _ C _ _ _ R.  ~D _ R _ T _ _ //_ _ R _ _ R


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 27, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## debodun (Jan 27, 2020)

_ _ N _ _ //C _ N N _ T //_ _ _ //_ _ _ L T _, //_ _ _ //_'D //S _ T T l _ //_ _ R //_ //D _ _ _ _ N _-S T _ D D _ D //_ _ _ _ L C _ _ _ R.  ~D _ R _ T _ _ //_ _ R _ _ R


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 27, 2020)

*F please*


----------



## debodun (Jan 27, 2020)

_ _ N _ _ //C _ N N _ T //_ _ _ //_ _ _ L T _, //_ _ _ //_'D //S _ T T L _ //F _ R //_ //D _ _ _ _ N _-S T _ D D _ D //_ _ _ _ L C _ _ _ R.  ~D _ R _ T _ _ //_ _ R _ _ R


----------



## Sunny (Jan 27, 2020)

Missing T in the 5th word?
Missing D in the hyphenated word in the second sentence?

Y ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 27, 2020)

_ _ N _ Y //C _ N N _ T //_ _ Y //_ _ _ L T _, //_ _ T //_'D //S _ T T L _ //F _ R //_ //D _ _ _ _ N D-S T _ D D _ D //_ _ _ _ L C _ _ _ R.  
~D _ R _ T _ Y //_ _ R _ _ R


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 27, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 27, 2020)

*H ?*


----------



## debodun (Jan 27, 2020)

_ _ N _ Y //C _ N N _ T //B _ Y //H _ _ L T H, //B _ T //_'D //S _ T T L _ //F _ R //_ //D _ _ _ _ N D-S T _ D D _ D //_ H _ _ L C H _ _ R.  
~D _ R _ T H Y //_ _ R _ _ R


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 27, 2020)

*M ?*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 27, 2020)

"Money cannot buy health, but I'd settle for a diamond-studded wheelchair." - Dorothy Parker


----------



## debodun (Jan 28, 2020)

Sunny is right.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 28, 2020)

*(I'd rather have my health, given that choice!)   

Next:

" _  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _ , //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ .  "  //  ~  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _*


----------



## debodun (Jan 28, 2020)

M


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 28, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 28, 2020)

" _  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  , //  _  _  M  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  M  _  _  _  _  _  _ . //  ~  M  _  _  //  _  _  _  T


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 28, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Jan 29, 2020)

N


----------



## Sunny (Jan 29, 2020)

" _  _  //  _  //  _  S  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  , //  S  _  M  _  _  N  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  // S  _  _  _  _  _  //

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  M  _  _  N  _  N  _ . //  ~  M  _  _  //  _  _  S  T


----------



## debodun (Jan 29, 2020)

G


----------



## Sunny (Jan 29, 2020)

" _  _  //  _  //  _  S  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  , //  S  _  M  _  _  N  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  // S  _  _  _  _  _  //

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  M  _  _  N  _  N  G . //  ~  M  _  _  //  _  _  S  T


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 29, 2020)

*F please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 29, 2020)

*W ?*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 29, 2020)

" _  F  //  _  //  _  S  _  _  _  //  F  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  //  _ F  //  _  _  F  F  _  _  , //  S  _  M  _  _  N  _  //  W  _  _  _  _  // S  _  _  _  _  _  //

F  _  _  //  _   //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  M  _  _  N  _  N  G . //  ~  M  _  _  //  W  _  S  T 

(Two extra dashes removed from one word.)


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 29, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Sunny (Jan 29, 2020)

" _  F  //  _  //  _  S  _  _  _  //  F  _  R  //  _  //  _  _  _  //  _ F  //  _  _  F  F  _  _  , //  S  _  M  _  _  N  _  //  W  _  _  _  _  // S  _  _  R  _  _  //

F  _  R  //  _   //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  M  _  _  N  _  N  G . //  ~  M  _  _  //  W  _  S  T


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 29, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## debodun (Jan 30, 2020)

If I asked for a cup of coffee, someone would search for the double meaning. Mae West


----------



## Sunny (Jan 30, 2020)

That's it!


----------



## debodun (Jan 30, 2020)

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ //_ _ _ _,//_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ //_ _ _ _ _ _.  ~ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 30, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## debodun (Jan 30, 2020)

_ _ T //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ T //_ _ _ _ //_ //_ _ _ _,//_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ //_ _ _ _ _ _.  ~ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 30, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Jan 30, 2020)

_ _ T //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ S T //_ _ _ _ //_ //_ _ _ _,//_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ //_ _ _ _ _ _.  ~ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ S


----------



## Sunny (Jan 30, 2020)

H ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 30, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## debodun (Jan 31, 2020)

_ _ T //_ R _ _ _ _ _ S T //_ _ _ _ //_ //_ _ _ _,//_ _ _ _ H //_ _ _ _ //_ //_ R _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ R //_ _ _ _ //_ //_ _ _ _ _ R.  ~ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ S


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 31, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## debodun (Feb 1, 2020)

_ _ T //_ R _ _ _ _ _ S T //_ _ _ _ //_ //_ _ _ G,//_ _ _ _ H //_ _ _ _ //_ //_ R _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ R //_ _ _ _ //_ //_ _ _ _ _ R.  ~ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ S


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 1, 2020)

*N ?*


----------



## debodun (Feb 1, 2020)

_ _ T //_ R _ _ _ _ _ S T //_ _ _ _ //_ //_ _ N G,//_ _ N _ H //_ _ _ _ //_ //_ R _ N _ _ //_ N _ //_ _ N N _ R //_ _ _ _ //_ //_ _ _ _ _ R.  ~ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ S


----------



## Sunny (Feb 1, 2020)

P ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 1, 2020)

_ _ T //_ R _ _ _ _ _ S T //_ _ _ _ //_ //_ _ N G,//_ _ N _ H //_ _ _ _ //_ //P R _ N _ _ //_ N _ //_ _ N N _ R //_ _ _ _ //_ //P _ _ P _ R.  ~ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ S


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 1, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## debodun (Feb 1, 2020)

_ _ T //B R _ _ _ _ _ S T //_ _ _ _ //_ //_ _ N G,//_ _ N _ H //_ _ _ _ //_ //P R _ N _ _ //_ N _ //_ _ N N _ R //_ _ _ _ //_ //P _ _ P _ R.  ~ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ S


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 1, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## debodun (Feb 2, 2020)

_ _ T //B R _ _ _ _ _ S T //_ _ _ _ //_ //_ _ N G,//_ _ N C H //_ _ _ _ //_ //P R _ N C _ //_ N _ //_ _ N N _ R //_ _ _ _ //_ //P _ _ P _ R.  ~ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ S


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 2, 2020)

*W please*


----------



## debodun (Feb 2, 2020)

_ _ T //B R _ _ _ _ _ S T //_ _ _ _ //_ //_ _ N G,//_ _ N C H //_ _ _ _ //_ //P R _ N C _ //_ N _ //_ _ N N _ R //_ _ _ _ //_ //P _ _ P _ R.  ~ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ S

No - W


----------



## Sunny (Feb 2, 2020)

P ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 2, 2020)

_ _ T //B R _ _ _ _ _ S T //_ _ _ _ //_ //_ _ N G,//_ _ N C H //_ _ _ _ //_ //P R _ N C _ //_ N _ //_ _ N N _ R //_ _ _ _ //_ //P _ _ P _ R.  ~ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ S

No - W


----------



## Sunny (Feb 2, 2020)

OK, I guessed the quote but had no idea of the quoter. So I'll admit it, I googled for once to get her name.  

"Eat breakfast like a king, lunch like a prince, and dinner like a pauper."  Adelle Davis


----------



## Sunny (Feb 2, 2020)

_  _ //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _ , //  " _  _  _  //  _  _  _ ,  //  _  _  _  , //  _  _  _  _  _ ' _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _ . "  _  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //

_  _  _  _  _ ,  " _  _ ?"


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 2, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Feb 2, 2020)

N


----------



## Sunny (Feb 2, 2020)

_  S //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  S  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _ , //  " _  _  _  //  S  _  _ ,  //  S  _  N  , //  _  _  _  _  _ ' S  //  _  _  _  _  _  S  //

S  _  _  _  _  N  _  //  _  N  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  S  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  N  //  _  _  _ . "  _  N  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  S  //  _  S  _  _  //  _  _  //

_  _  _  N  _ ,  " S  _ ?" 

Yes: S N


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 2, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 3, 2020)

_  S //  _  _  //  _  _  T  _  _  _  //  _  S  _  _  //  T  _  //  T  _  _  _  //  _  _ , //  " _  _  _  //  S  _  _ ,  //  S  _  N  , //  T  _  _  _  _ ' S  //  _  _  _  _  _  S  //

S  _  _  _  _  N  _  //  _  N  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  S  _  //  _  _  _  //  T  _  _  N  //  _  _  _ . "  _  N  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  S  // 

 _  S  _  _  //  T  _  // T  _  _  N  _ ,  " S  _ ?" 

Yes: S N T


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 3, 2020)

*H ?*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 3, 2020)

_  S //  _  _  //  _  _  T  H  _  _  //  _  S  _  _  //  T  _  //  T  _  _  _  //  _  _ , //  " _  _  _  //  S  _  _ ,  //  S  _  N  , //  T  H  _  _  _ ' S  //  _  _  _  _  _  S  //

S  _  _  _  _  N  _  //  _  N  //  T  H  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  S  _  //  _  _  _  //  T  H  _  N  //  _  _  _ . "  _  N  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  S  // 

 _  S  _  _  //  T  _  // T  H  _  N  _ ,  " S  _ ?" 

Yes: S N T H


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 3, 2020)

F ?


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 3, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 3, 2020)

_  S //  _  _  //  F  _  T  H  _  R  //  _  S  _  _  //  T  _  //  T  _  _  _  //  _  _ , //  " _  _  _  //  S  _  _ ,  //  S  _  N  , //  T  H  _  R  _ ' S  //  _  _  _  _  _  S  //

S  _  _  _  _  N  _  //  _  N  //  T  H  _  //  _  _  R  _  _  //  _  _  R  S  _  //  _  F  F  //  T  H  _  N  //  _  _  _ . "  _  N  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  S  //

_  S  _  _  //  T  _  // T  H  _  N  _ ,  " S  _ ?"

Yes: S N T H F R


----------



## debodun (Feb 3, 2020)

B


----------



## Sunny (Feb 3, 2020)

_  S //  _  _  //  F  _  T  H  _  R  //  _  S  _  _  //  T  _  //  T  _  _  _  //  _  _ , //  " _  _  _  //  S  _  _ ,  //  S  _  N  , //  T  H  _  R  _ ' S  //  _  _  _  _  _  S  //

S  _  _  _  _  N  _  //  _  N  //  T  H  _  //  _  _  R  _  _  //  _  _  R  S  _  //  _  F  F  //  T  H  _  N  //  _  _  _ . "  _  N  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  S  //

_  S  _  _  //  T  _  // T  H  _  N  _ ,  " S  _ ?"

Yes: S N T H F R 

No B


----------



## debodun (Feb 3, 2020)

K


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 3, 2020)

G ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 3, 2020)

W ?


----------



## Sunny (Feb 3, 2020)

_  S //  _  _  //  F  _  T  H  _  R  //  _  S  _  _  //  T  _  //  T  _  _  _  //  _  _ , //  " _  _  _  //  S  _  _ ,  //  S  _  N  , //  T  H  _  R  _ ' S  //  _  _  W  _  _  S  //

S  _  _  _  _  N  _  //  _  N  //  T  H  _  //  W  _  R  _  _  //  W  _  R  S  _  //  _  F  F  //  T  H  _  N  //  _  _  _ . "  _  N  _  //  _  //  _  _  W  _  _  S  //

_  S  _  _  //  T  _  // T  H  _  N  K ,  " S  _ ?"

Yes: S N T H F R W K

No B G


----------



## debodun (Feb 3, 2020)

As my father always used to tell me, "You see, son, there's always someone in the world worse off than you." And I always used to think, "So?"


----------



## Sunny (Feb 3, 2020)

That's it, Deb!  Quote is by Bill Bryson.


----------



## debodun (Feb 3, 2020)

_ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _. // _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //     _ _ _ _.   ~ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 3, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 3, 2020)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 4, 2020)

_ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //T _ _ //_ _ N _ _ _ _ _ //_ N _ //N _ _ _ T _ //_ N _ //_ _ _ _ _ N _ _ //_ N _ //_ _ _ _ _ T _ _ N _. // _ //_ _ _ _ //_ N _ _ _ _ //_ _ //T _ _ T //
_ T // _ _ _ _.   ~ T _ _ //_ _ N _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Feb 4, 2020)

D ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 4, 2020)

_ //_ _ _ _ D //_ _ _ //T _ _ //_ _ N _ _ _ _ _ //_ N D //N _ D _ T _ //_ N D //_ _ _ _ _ N _ _ //_ N _ //_ _ _ _ _ T _ _ N _. // _ //_ _ _ _ //_ N _ _ _ _ //_ _ //T _ _ T //_ T // _ _ _ _.   ~ T _ _ //_ _ N _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Feb 4, 2020)

H ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 4, 2020)

_ //_ _ _ _ D //_ _ _ //T H _ //_ _ N _ _ _ _ _ //_ N D //N _ D _ T _ //_ N D //_ _ _ _ _ N _ _ //_ N D //_ _ _ _ _ T H _ N _. // _ //H _ _ _ //_ N _ _ _ H //_ _ //
T H _ T //_ T // H _ _ _.   ~ T _ _ //_ _ N _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 4, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 4, 2020)

Y ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 4, 2020)

G ?


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 5, 2020)

*Bump*


----------



## debodun (Feb 5, 2020)

_ //_ _ _ _ D //_ _ _ //T H _ //_ _ N G _ _ G _ //_ N D //N _ D _ T Y //_ N D //_ _ _ _ _ N _ _ //_ N D //_ _ _ R Y T H _ N G. // _ //H _ _ _ //_ N _ _ G H //_ _ //
T H _ T //_ T // H _ _ _.   ~ T _ _ //_ _ N _ _ Y


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 5, 2020)

*V please*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 5, 2020)

S ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 6, 2020)

_ //_ V _ _ D //_ _ _ //T H _ //_ _ N G _ _ G _ //_ N D //N _ D _ T Y //_ N D //V _ _ _ _ N _ _ //_ N D //_ V _ R Y T H _ N G. // _ //H _ V _ //_ N _ _ G H //_ _ //T H _ T //_ T // H _ _ _.   ~ T _ _ //_ _ N _ _ Y 

No - S


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 6, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 6, 2020)

M ?


----------



## Sunny (Feb 6, 2020)

C ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 6, 2020)

_ //_ V _ _ D //_ L L //T H _ //L _ N G _ _ G _ //_ N D //N _ D _ T Y //_ N D //V _ _ L _ N C _ //_ N D //_ V _ R Y T H _ N G. // _ //H _ V _ //_ N _ _ G H //_ _ //T H _ T //_ T // H _ M _.   ~ T _ M //C _ N _ _ Y 

No - S


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 6, 2020)

F ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 6, 2020)

_ //_ V _ _ D //_ L L //T H _ //L _ N G _ _ G _ //_ N D //N _ D _ T Y //_ N D //V _ _ L _ N C _ //_ N D //_ V _ R Y T H _ N G. // _ //H _ V _ //_ N _ _ G H //
_ F //T H _ T //_ T // H _ M _.   ~ T _ M //C _ N _ _ Y 

No - S 

one consonant left


----------



## debodun (Feb 7, 2020)

bump


----------



## Sunny (Feb 7, 2020)

"I avoid all the language and nudity and violence and everything. I have enough of that at home."  Tim Conway


----------



## debodun (Feb 7, 2020)

Sunny strikes again!


----------



## Sunny (Feb 7, 2020)

" _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _ , // _  _  _  _   //  _  _  _  _  //_  _  _ //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _ . "


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 7, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## debodun (Feb 7, 2020)

N


----------



## Sunny (Feb 7, 2020)

" T  _  _  //  _  _  _  T  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  N  _  _  //  _  _  N  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  T  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _ , // _  _  _  T   //

  _  _  _  _  //T  _  _ //  _  _  _  _  N  //  _  _  _  _  _  _ . "

Yes:  T N


----------



## debodun (Feb 7, 2020)

C


----------



## Sunny (Feb 7, 2020)

" T  _  _  //  _  _  _  T  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  N  _  _  //  C  _  N  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  T  _  _  _  C  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _ , // _  _  _  T   //

  _  _  _  _  //T  _  _ //  _  _  _  _  N  //  _  _  _  _  _  _ . "

Yes:  T N  C


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 7, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 8, 2020)

" T  H  _  //  _  _  _  T  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  N  _  _  //  C  _  N  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  //  H  _  _  T  _  _  _  C  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _ , // _  _  _  T   //

  _  _  _  _  //T  H  _ //  _  _  _  _  N  //  _  _  _  _  _  _ . "

Yes:  T N  C H


----------



## debodun (Feb 8, 2020)

W


----------



## Sunny (Feb 8, 2020)

" T  H  _  //  _  _  _  T  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  N  _  W  //  C  _  N  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  //  H  _  _  T  _  _  _  C  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _ , // _  _  _  T   //

  _  _  _  _  //T  H  _ //  _  _  _  _  N  //  _  _  _  _  _  _ . "

Yes:  T N  C H  W


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 8, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 9, 2020)

" T  H  _  //  _  _  _  T  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  N  _  W  //  C  _  N  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  //  H  _  _  T  _  _  _  C  _  L  //  _  _  _  _  _  _ , // _  _  _  T   //

  L  _  _  _  //T  H  _ //  _  _  _  _  N  //  _  _  _  _  _  _ . "

Yes:  T N  C H  W L


----------



## debodun (Feb 9, 2020)

R


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 9, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 9, 2020)

" T  H  _  //  _  _  _  T  _  _  _  //  _  R  _  //  N  _  W  //  C  _  N  _  _  D _  R  _  D //  _  //  H  _  _  T  _  R  _  C  _  L  //  _  _  R  _  _  D , // _  _  _  T   

// L  _  _  _  //T  H  _ //  R  _  _  _  N  //  _  _  _  _  R  _ . "

Yes:  T N  C H  W L D R


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 9, 2020)

How bout "Y" Sunny?


----------



## debodun (Feb 9, 2020)

The sixties are now considered a historical period, just like the Roman Empire.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 9, 2020)

Correct, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Feb 9, 2020)

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _.  
~_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 9, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 10, 2020)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 10, 2020)

_ _ _ _ N //_ _ _ _ //N _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ S //S _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ S //_ _ N //_ _ _ _ _ S _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //N _ //_ _ _ _ S //_ _ //_ _ _ _ S _ //_ _ _ _.  
~_ _ _ _ //_ _ N //_ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Feb 10, 2020)

L ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 10, 2020)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 10, 2020)

_ _ _ _ N //_ _ L L //N _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ S //S _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ L //_ S //_ _ N //_ _ _ _ _ S _ //T _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //N _ //_ _ _ _ S //_ _ //_ _ _ _ S _ //T _ _ _. 
~_ _ _ _ //_ _ N //_ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 10, 2020)

*M please*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 10, 2020)

"Women will never be as successful as men because they have no wives to advise them."  Dick Van Dyke


----------



## Sunny (Feb 10, 2020)

From a book and movie:

" _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ . "  ~  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 10, 2020)

L ?


----------



## Sunny (Feb 11, 2020)

From a book and movie:

" _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  L  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ . "  ~  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Feb 11, 2020)

R


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 11, 2020)

H please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 11, 2020)

From a book and movie:

" _  //  _  _  _  _   R //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  H  _  _  _ . "  ~  _  _  R  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Feb 11, 2020)

N


----------



## Sunny (Feb 11, 2020)

From a book and movie:

" _  //  N  _  _  _   R //  _  _  _  _  _  _  N  //  _  N  _  _  H  _  _  _ . "  ~  _  _  R  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  N  _


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 11, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 11, 2020)

*T ?*


----------



## debodun (Feb 12, 2020)

W


----------



## Sunny (Feb 12, 2020)

From a book and movie:

" _  //  N  _  _  _   R //  _  _  _  _  _  _  N  //  _  N  _  T  H  _  N  _ . "  ~  _  _  R  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  N  S

No W


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 12, 2020)

*G ?*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 12, 2020)

From a book and movie:

" _  //  N  _  _  _   R //  _  _  _  _  _  _  N  //  _  N  _  T  H  _  N  G . "  ~  _  _  R  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  N  S

No W G


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 12, 2020)

*V please*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 12, 2020)

From a book and movie:

" _  //  N  _  V  _   R //  _  _  _  _  _  _  N  //  _  N  _  T  H  _  N  G . "  ~  _  _  R  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  N  S

No W G


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 12, 2020)

L please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 13, 2020)

From a book and movie:

" _  //  N  _  V  _   R //  _  _  _  L  _  _  N  //  _  N  _  T  H  _  N  G . "  ~  _  _  R  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  N  S

No W G


----------



## debodun (Feb 13, 2020)

P


----------



## Sunny (Feb 13, 2020)

From a book and movie:

" _  //  N  _  V  _   R //  _  _ P  L  _  _  N  //  _  N  _  T  H  _  N  G . "  ~  _  _  R  _  //  P  _  P  _P _  N  S

No W G


----------



## debodun (Feb 13, 2020)

I never explain anything. Mary Poppins


----------



## Sunny (Feb 13, 2020)

Yup!


----------



## debodun (Feb 14, 2020)

_ _ _ _ //_ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _. //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _.   ~_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Feb 14, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 14, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## debodun (Feb 14, 2020)

_ _ _ _ //_ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _. //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ //_ T //_ _ _ //_ _.   ~_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ T T

No - S


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 14, 2020)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 14, 2020)

C ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 14, 2020)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 15, 2020)

_ N _ _ //_ //C _ N //C _ _ N _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _. //N _ //_ N _ //C _ _ //_ _ //_ T //_ _ _ //_ _.   ~C _ R _ _ //_ _ R N _ T T

No - S


----------



## Sunny (Feb 15, 2020)

"Only I can change my life.  No one can do it but me."  Carol Burnett

That it?


----------



## debodun (Feb 15, 2020)

Yes, you got it, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 15, 2020)

" _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _ . "  ~ _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 15, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 15, 2020)

" _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  T _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  T  _  _  _  _ . "  ~ _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 15, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 15, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## debodun (Feb 16, 2020)

R


----------



## Sunny (Feb 17, 2020)

" N  _  _  _  R//  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  T _  R  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  T  _  _  _  _ . "  ~ _  _  _  _  //  R  _  _  _  R  _ 

No B


----------



## debodun (Feb 17, 2020)

G


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 17, 2020)

L ?


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 17, 2020)

V please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 17, 2020)

N  _  V  _  R//  L  _  T  //  _  _  _  T _  R  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  T  _  _  _  _ . "  ~ _  _  L  L  //  R  _  G  _  R  _ 

No B


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 17, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 18, 2020)

N  _  V  _  R//  L  _  T  // Y  _  _  T _  R  _  _  Y  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  T  _  _  _  Y . "  ~ _  _  L  L  //  R  _  G  _  R  _ 

No B


----------



## debodun (Feb 18, 2020)

Never let yesterday use up too much of today. Will Rogers.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 18, 2020)

Right, Deb.


----------



## debodun (Feb 19, 2020)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _, //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _.
~ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Feb 19, 2020)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 19, 2020)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ T //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _, //T _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ T _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _.
~ _ T _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Feb 19, 2020)

"However difficult life may seem, there is always something you can do and succeed at." ~ Stephen Hawking


----------



## Sunny (Feb 19, 2020)

" _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  ? "  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 19, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 19, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## debodun (Feb 19, 2020)

N


----------



## Sunny (Feb 19, 2020)

" _  N  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  N  _  //  T  _  //  _  T  _  R  _  //  _  T  //  T  _  _  _  R  //  _  _  _  N  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  R  _  //

_  _  _  _  T  _  N  _  //  T  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  N  _  ? "  N  _  T  _  _  //  _  R  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Feb 20, 2020)

H


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 20, 2020)

G ?


----------



## Sunny (Feb 20, 2020)

" _  N  _  _  _  _  _  //  H  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  N  _  //  T  _  //  _  T  _  R  _  //  _  T  //  T  H  _  _  R  //  _  H  _  N  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  H  _  R  _  //

_  _  _  _  T  _  N  G  //  T  H  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  N  _  ? "  N  _  T  _  _  //  _  R  _  _  _  _  H


----------



## debodun (Feb 20, 2020)

S


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 20, 2020)

*W please*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 20, 2020)

" _  N  _  _  _  _  _  //  H  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  N  S  //  T  _  //  S  T  _  R  _  //  _  T  //  T  H  _  _  R  //  _  H  _  N  _  S  //  S  _  _  _  W  H  _  R  _  //

_  _  _  _  T  _  N  G  //  T  H  _  S  //  W  _  _  _  _  N  _  ? "  N  _  T  _  _  //  _  R  _  _  _  S  H


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 20, 2020)

*M please*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 20, 2020)

" _  N  _  _  _  _  _  //  H  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  N  S  //  T  _  //  S  T  _  R  _  //  _  T  //  T  H  _  _  R  //  _  H  _  N  _  S  //  S  _  M  _  W  H  _  R  _  //

_  _  _  _  T  _  N  G  //  T  H  _  S  //  W  _  _  _  _  N  _  ? "  N  _  T  _  _  //  _  R  _  _  _  S  H


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 20, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 20, 2020)

" _  N  _  _  _  D  _  //  H  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  N  S  //  T  _  //  S  T  _  R  _  //  _  T  //  T  H  _  _  R  //  _  H  _  N  _  S  //  S  _  M  _  W  H  _  R  _  //

_  _  _  _  T  _  N  G  //  T  H  _  S  //  W  _  _  _  _  N  D  ? "  N  _  T  _  _  //  _  R  _  _  _  S  H






Quote Reply 

Report Edit


----------



## debodun (Feb 21, 2020)

L


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 21, 2020)

P please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 21, 2020)

_  N  _  _  _  D  _  //  H  _  _  _  // P  L  _  N  S  //  T  _  //  S  T  _  R  _  //  _  T  //  T  H  _  _  R  //  P  H  _  N  _  S  //  S  _  M  _  W  H  _  R  _  //

_  _  _  _  T  _  N  G  //  T  H  _  S  //  W  _  _  _  _  N  D  ? "  N  _  T  _  _  //  P  R  _  _  _  S  H


----------



## debodun (Feb 21, 2020)

Anybody have plans to stare at their phones somewhere exciting this weekend? Don't know the author.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 21, 2020)

That's it, Deb!  The author is Nitya Prakish, which I thought was a woman's name, but he turns out to be a man.


----------



## debodun (Feb 22, 2020)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _. //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //
_ _. ~ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 22, 2020)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 22, 2020)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _. //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ N //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ N _ _ _ _ _ _ _ N _ //_ _ _ N //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //
_ _. ~ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Feb 22, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 22, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Feb 23, 2020)

_ _ _ _ _ _ T _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _. //_ T //_ _ _ _ S //T _ _ //_ _ _ _ S _ _ N //T _ _ T //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ S //_ _ _ _ //_ N T _ _ _ S T _ N _ //T _ _ N //_ T //
_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ S. ~ _ _ _ _ _ _ S //S _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Feb 23, 2020)

H ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 23, 2020)

_ _ _ _ _ _ T _ //_ _ _ _ //H _ _ _. //_ T //_ _ _ _ S //T H _ //_ _ _ _ S _ _ N //T H _ T //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ S //_ _ _ _ //_ N T _ _ _ S T _ N _ //T H _ N //_ T //
_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ S. ~ _ H _ _ _ _ S //S _ H _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 23, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## debodun (Feb 23, 2020)

_ _ _ _ R _ T _ //_ _ _ R //H _ _ _. //_ T //_ _ _ _ S //T H _ //_ _ _ _ S _ _ N //T H _ T //_ _ _ R //_ _ _ _ //_ S //_ _ R _ //_ N T _ R _ S T _ N _ //T H _ N //_ T //
R _ _ _ _ _ //_ S. ~ _ H _ R _ _ S //S _ H _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 23, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## debodun (Feb 23, 2020)

_ _ C _ R _ T _ //_ _ _ R //H _ _ _. //_ T //_ _ _ _ S //T H _ //_ _ _ _ S _ _ N //T H _ T //_ _ _ R //_ _ _ _ //_ S //_ _ R _ //_ N T _ R _ S T _ N _ //T H _ N //_ T //
R _ _ _ _ _ //_ S. ~ C H _ R _ _ S //S C H _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Feb 23, 2020)

Z ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 23, 2020)

M ?


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 23, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## debodun (Feb 24, 2020)

_ _ C _ R _ T _ //Y _ _ R //H _ M _. //_ T //_ _ _ _ S //T H _ //_ _ _ _ S _ _ N //T H _ T //Y _ _ R //_ _ _ _ //_ S //M _ R _ //_ N T _ R _ S T _ N _ //T H _ N //_ T //
R _ _ _ _ Y //_ S. ~ C H _ R _ _ S //S C H _ _ Z


----------



## Sunny (Feb 24, 2020)

Looks like:  "Decorate your home. It gives the illusion that your life is more interesting than it really is."  Charles Schulz


----------



## debodun (Feb 24, 2020)

Sunny got it.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 24, 2020)

" _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _   //  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _ . " ~  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 24, 2020)

W ?


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 24, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 24, 2020)

" _  _  _  T  _  //  _  _  //  W  _  _  T  _  _   //  _  _  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _ . " ~  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  W


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 24, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 25, 2020)

" _  _  _  T  _  //  _  _  //  W  _  _  T  _  _   //  _  _  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _ . " ~  _  _  _  R  _  _  //  _  _  R  _  _  R  _  //  _  _  _  W


----------



## debodun (Feb 25, 2020)

Youth is wasted on the young. George Bernard Shaw


----------



## Sunny (Feb 25, 2020)

Correct!  (And true,)


----------



## debodun (Feb 25, 2020)

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _.  ~ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Feb 25, 2020)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 25, 2020)

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //T _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ T _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //T _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _.  ~ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 25, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Feb 25, 2020)

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //T _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //S T _ _ S //_ _ _ S //T _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _.  ~ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Feb 25, 2020)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 25, 2020)

_ N _ _ //_ _ _ N //T _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //S T _ _ S //_ _ _ S //T _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _.  ~ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ N _ _


----------



## Sunny (Feb 25, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 25, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## debodun (Feb 26, 2020)

_ N _ _ //_ H _ N //T H _ //_ _ _ _ _ //S T _ _ S //_ _ _ S //T _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _.  ~ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ N _ R


----------



## Sunny (Feb 26, 2020)

L ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 26, 2020)

_ N L _ //_ H _ N //T H _ //_ L _ _ _ //S T _ _ S //_ _ _ S //T _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //L _ _ _.  ~ _ _ L L _ _ _ //_ _ _ L _ N _ R


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 26, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 26, 2020)

W ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 27, 2020)

_ N L _ //W H _ N //T H _ //_ L _ _ _ //S T _ _ S //D _ _ S //T _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //L _ _ _.  ~ W _ L L _ _ _ //_ _ _ L _ N _ R


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 27, 2020)

*F please*


----------



## debodun (Feb 27, 2020)

_ N L _ //W H _ N //T H _ //_ L _ _ _ //S T _ _ S //D _ _ S //T _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //L _ F _.  ~ W _ L L _ _ _ //F _ _ L _ N _ R


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 27, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 27, 2020)

K ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 28, 2020)

_ N L Y //W H _ N //T H _ //_ L _ _ K //S T _ _ S //D _ _ S //T _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //T _ //L _ F _.  ~ W _ L L _ _ _ //F _ _ L K N _ R


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 28, 2020)

oops


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 28, 2020)

*Only when the clock stops does time come to life.   William Faulkner*


----------



## debodun (Feb 28, 2020)

Citygirl guessed correctly.


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 28, 2020)

*_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _  // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ //_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _  - Anon*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 28, 2020)

T ?

(Deb, please look at Guess the Title.)


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 28, 2020)

*_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ T // _ T _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ T // _ _ _ // _ T _ _ _ // T _ _ _ _ _ // T _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ T //_ _ _ // T _ _ _ // _ _ _ - Anon*


----------



## debodun (Feb 29, 2020)

N


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 29, 2020)

*N _ _ _ _ // _ _ T // _ T _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ N _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ T // _ _ _ // _ T _ _ _ // T _ _ _ _ _ // T _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ T //_ _ _ // T _ _ _ // _ _ _ - Anon*


----------



## debodun (Feb 29, 2020)

R


----------



## Sunny (Feb 29, 2020)

Y ?


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 29, 2020)

*N _ _ _ R // _ _ T // _ T _ _ R _ // _ _ _ _ N _ // _ _ _ // Y _ _ // _ R _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ T // _ R _ // _ T _ _ _ // T R Y _ _ _ // T _ // _ _ _ _ R _ // _ _ T //_ _ _ // T _ _ Y // _ R _ - Anon*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 29, 2020)

G ?


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 29, 2020)

*N _ _ _ R // _ _ T // _ T _ _ R _ // _ _ _ _ N _ // _ _ _ // Y _ _ // _ R _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ T // _ R _ // _ T _ _ _ // T R Y _ _ G // T _ // _ _ G _ R _ // _ _ T //_ _ _ // T _ _ Y // _ R _ - Anon*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 1, 2020)

Wild guess:

Never let others define who you are because most are still trying to figure out who they are.


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 1, 2020)

*That is correct Sunny!*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 1, 2020)

"_  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _ , //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _ .  "  ~  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 1, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 1, 2020)

"_  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _ , //  _  _  _  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  T  _  _  _  _  //

T  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  T  _  //  T  _  _  _ .  "  ~  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _ 

Yes - T


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 1, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 1, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 2, 2020)

"_  _  //  H  _  _  _  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  N  _  //  H  _  _  H  //  _  _  _  N  _  _  N  _  //  _  _  _  _  _ , //  _  N  _  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  T  _  _  N  _  //

T  H  _  T  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  N  _  //  _  _  T  H  //  T  H  _  _ .  "  ~  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _

Yes - T N H


----------



## debodun (Mar 2, 2020)

M


----------



## Sunny (Mar 2, 2020)

"_  _  //  H  _  _  _  //  T  _  _  //  M  _  N  _  //  H  _  _  H  //  _  _  _  N  _  _  N  _  //  _  _  _  _  _ , //  _  N  _  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  T  _  _  N  _  //

T  H  _  T  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  N  _  //  _  _  T  H  //  T  H  _  M .  "  ~  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  M  _

Yes - T N H


----------



## debodun (Mar 2, 2020)

S


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 2, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 2, 2020)

"_  _  //  H  _  _  _  //  T  _  _  //  M  _  N  _  //  H  _  _  H  //  S  _  _  N  D  _  N  _  //  _  _  _  D  S , //  _  N  D  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  T  _  _  N  S  //

T  H  _  T  //  _  _  _  _  _  S  _  _  N  D  //  _  _  T  H  //  T  H  _  M .  "  ~  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  D  _  M  S

Yes - T N H S D


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 2, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 3, 2020)

"_  _  //  H  _  _  _  //  T  _  _  //  M  _  N  _  //  H  _  _  H  //  S  _  _  N  D  _  N  _  //  _  _  _  D  S , //  _  N  D  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  T  _  _  N  S  //

T  H  _  T  //  _  _  _  _  _  S  _  _  N  D  //  _  _  T  H  //  T  H  _  M .  "  ~  _  _  _  _  _  _  L  //  _  D  _  M  S

Yes - T N H S D L


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 3, 2020)

G ?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 3, 2020)

"_  _  //  H  _  _  _  //  T  _  _  //  M  _  N  _  //  H  _  G  H  //  S  _  _  N  D  _  N  _  //  _  _  _  D  S , //  _  N  D  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  T  _  _  N  S  //

T  H  _  T  //  _  _  _  _  _  S  _  _  N  D  //  _  _  T  H  //  T  H  _  M .  "  ~  _  _  _  G  _  _  L  //  _  D  _  M  S

Yes - T N H S D L


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 3, 2020)

W ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 3, 2020)

We have too many high sounding words, and too few actions that correspond with them. Abagail Adams


----------



## Sunny (Mar 3, 2020)

Right!


----------



## debodun (Mar 3, 2020)

_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _, //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _.  ~_ _ _ _ _-_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 3, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Mar 3, 2020)

_ _ _ _ //_ S //_ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _, //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ S //_ _ _ //_ _ S //_ _ _ _ _ S.  ~_ _ _ _ S-_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 3, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## debodun (Mar 3, 2020)

T _ _ _ //_ S //_ //_ _ _ _ T //T _ _ _ _ _ _, //_ _ T //_ _ _ _ _ T _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ T //_ _ _ _ S //_ _ _ //_ T S //_ _ _ _ _ S.  ~_ _ _ _ S-_ _ _ T _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 3, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## debodun (Mar 3, 2020)

T _ _ _ //_ S //_ //_ R _ _ T //T _ _ _ _ _ R, //_ _ T //_ _ _ _ R T _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ T //_ _ _ _ S //_ _ _ //_ T S //_ _ _ _ _ S.  ~_ _ _ _ S-_ _ _ T _ R //_ _ R _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 3, 2020)

G please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 3, 2020)

H ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 4, 2020)

T _ _ _ //_ S //_ //G R _ _ T //T _ _ _ H _ R, //_ _ T //_ _ _ _ R T _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ T //_ _ _ _ S //_ _ _ //_ T S //_ _ _ _ _ S.  ~_ _ _ _ S-H _ _ T _ R //_ _ R _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Mar 4, 2020)

M ?


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 4, 2020)

*P please*


----------



## debodun (Mar 5, 2020)

T _ M _ //_ S //_ //G R _ _ T //T _ _ _ H _ R, //_ _ T //_ _ _ _ R T _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ T //_ _ _ _ S //_ _ _ //_ T S //P _ P _ _ S.  ~_ _ _ _ S-H _ _ T _ R //_ _ R _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 5, 2020)

C please


----------



## debodun (Mar 5, 2020)

T _ M _ //_ S //_ //G R _ _ T //T _ _ C H _ R, //_ _ T //_ _ _ _ R T _ _ _ T _ _ _ //_ T //_ _ _ _ S //_ _ _ //_ T S //P _ P _ _ S.  ~_ _ _ _ S-H _ C T _ R //_ _ R _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 5, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## debodun (Mar 5, 2020)

T _ M _ //_ S //_ //G R _ _ T //T _ _ C H _ R, //_ _ T //_ _ _ _ R T _ _ _ T _ L _ //_ T //_ _ L L S //_ L L //_ T S //P _ P _ L S.  
~L _ _ _ S-H _ C T _ R //_ _ R L _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Mar 5, 2020)

"Time is a great teacher, but unfortunately it kills all its pupils."  Louis-Hector Berlioz

(I can see the quote, but am guessing the name of the author.)


----------



## debodun (Mar 6, 2020)

You are correct on both counts, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 6, 2020)

" _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _ , //  _  _  _   //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _   //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _ . "   ~  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Mar 6, 2020)

N


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 6, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 6, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 6, 2020)

" _  _  T  T  _  R  //  _  _  T  _  //  T  _  _  N  //  N  _  _  _  R , //  _  _  T   //  N  _  _  _  R  //  _  _  T  _   //  _  _  //  _  _  T  T  _  R . "   ~  _  N  _  N  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Mar 7, 2020)

B


----------



## Sunny (Mar 7, 2020)

" B  _  T  T  _  R  //  _  _  T  _  //  T  _  _  N  //  N  _  _  _  R , //  B  _  T   //  N  _  _  _  R  //  _  _  T  _   //  _  _  //  B  _  T  T  _  R . "   ~  _  N  _  N  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 7, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Mar 7, 2020)

Better late than never but never late is better. Anonymous


----------



## Sunny (Mar 7, 2020)

Yup!


----------



## debodun (Mar 8, 2020)

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _.  ~_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 8, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## debodun (Mar 8, 2020)

T _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ T _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //T _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ T _ _ _ _.  ~_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 8, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 8, 2020)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 8, 2020)

T _ _ R _ //_ S //S T _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ R _ //_ _ R //T _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ R T _ _ _ _.  ~_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 8, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## debodun (Mar 8, 2020)

T H _ R _ //_ S //S T _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ R _ //_ _ R //T H _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ R T H _ _ _.  ~_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 8, 2020)

*N please*


----------



## debodun (Mar 8, 2020)

T H _ R _ //_ S //S T _ _ _ //N _ //_ _ R _ //_ _ R //T H _ //_ _ _ _ _ N //_ _ R T H _ _ _.  ~_ _ _ N //_ _ _ N N


----------



## Sunny (Mar 8, 2020)

J ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 9, 2020)

T H _ R _ //_ S //S T _ _ _ //N _ //_ _ R _ //_ _ R //T H _ //_ _ _ _ _ N //_ _ R T H _ _ _.  ~J _ _ N //_ _ _ N N


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 9, 2020)

*F please*


----------



## debodun (Mar 9, 2020)

T H _ R _ //_ S //S T _ _ _ //N _ //_ _ R _ //F _ R //T H _ //_ _ _ _ _ N //_ _ R T H _ _ _.  ~J _ _ N //_ _ _ N N


----------



## Sunny (Mar 9, 2020)

M ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 9, 2020)

T H _ R _ //_ S //S T _ _ _ //N _ //_ _ R _ //F _ R //T H _ //_ _ M M _ N //_ _ R T H _ _ _.  ~J _ _ N //_ _ _ N N


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 9, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (Mar 9, 2020)

T H _ R _ //_ S //S T _ _ _ //N _ //_ _ R _ //F _ R //T H _ //_ _ M M _ N //_ _ R T H D _ _.  ~J _ _ N //_ _ _ N N


----------



## Sunny (Mar 9, 2020)

G ?


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 9, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 9, 2020)

L ?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 10, 2020)

Bump


----------



## debodun (Mar 10, 2020)

T H _ R _ //_ S //S T _ L L //N _ //C _ R _ //F _ R //T H _ //C _ M M _ N //_ _ R T H D _ _.  ~J _ _ N //G L _ N N


----------



## Sunny (Mar 10, 2020)

"There is still no cure for the common birthday."  John Glenn


----------



## debodun (Mar 10, 2020)

You got it. Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 10, 2020)

" _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _ ' _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ .  "

 ~  _  _  _ // _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 10, 2020)

*T ?*


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 10, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 10, 2020)

" T  _  _  _  //  _  _  _ ' T  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  T  _  _  _  _  _  _  S  _  _  _  _  S  //  S  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _T _  _  _  _ .  "

 ~  T  _  _ // _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 10, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (Mar 11, 2020)

N


----------



## Sunny (Mar 11, 2020)

" T  _  _  _  //  D  _ N_ ' T  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  T  _  _  _  N  N _  S  _  _  _  _  S  //  S  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  N  _  T _  _  N  _ .  "

~  T  _  D // _  _  N  N  _  D  _


----------



## debodun (Mar 11, 2020)

They don't call me Tyrannosaurus sex for nothing. Ted Kennedy


----------



## Sunny (Mar 11, 2020)

Correct, deb.  (I doubt that he actually said that, in public, anyway. He certainly wouldn't dare these days!)


----------



## debodun (Mar 11, 2020)

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _, //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ //_ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _.   
~ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 11, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## debodun (Mar 11, 2020)

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //T _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ //_ T _ _ _ //T _ _ T //_ _ _ T _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ T, //_ _ T //_ _ _ T //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ //_ _ _ //_ _ //T _ _ _ _ _.   
~ _ _ _ _ _ //_ T _ _ _ _ T


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 11, 2020)

*N please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 11, 2020)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 12, 2020)

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //T _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ //_ T _ _ _ //T _ _ T //_ _ _ T _ //_ _ _ //_ N _ //_ _ R _ _ _ //_ T, //N _ T //_ _ _ T //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ //_ _ _ //_ _ //TR _ _ _ _.   
~ _ _ _ _ _ //_ T _ _ _ R T


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 12, 2020)

H ?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 12, 2020)

S ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 12, 2020)

_ _ _ //H _ _ _ //T _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ //S T _ _ _ //T H _ T //S _ _ T S //_ _ _ //_ N _ //_ _ R S _ _ //_ T, //N _ T //_ _ S T //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ //_ _ _ //_ _ //
T R _ _ _ S.  ~ _ _ _ _ S //S T _ _ _ R T


----------



## debodun (Mar 12, 2020)

bump


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 12, 2020)

*W please*


----------



## debodun (Mar 12, 2020)

_ _ _ //H _ _ _ //T _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ //S T _ _ _ //T H _ T //S _ _ T S //_ _ _ //_ N _ //_ _ R S _ _ //_ T, //N _ T //_ _ S T //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ //_ _ _ //_ _ //
T R _ _ _ S.  ~ _ _ _ _ S //S T _ W _ R T


----------



## Sunny (Mar 12, 2020)

Y ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 12, 2020)

*J ?*


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 12, 2020)

*V please*


----------



## debodun (Mar 13, 2020)

Y _ _ //H _ V _ //T _ //_ _ V _ _ _ _ //_ //S T Y _ _ //T H _ T //S _ _ T S //Y _ _ //_ N _ //_ _ R S _ _ //_ T, //N _ T //J _ S T //_ _ V _ _ _ _ //_ //_ _ _ //_ _ //
T R _ _ _ S.  ~ J _ _ _ S //S T _ W _ R T


----------



## Sunny (Mar 13, 2020)

L ?


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 13, 2020)

*P please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 13, 2020)

M ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 13, 2020)

Y _ _ //H _ V _ //T _ //_ _ V _ L _ P //_ //S T Y L _ //T H _ T //S _ _ T S //Y _ _ //_ N _ //P _ R S _ _ //_ T, //N _ T //J _ S T //_ _ V _ L _ P //_ //_ _ _ //_ _ //
T R _ _ _ S.  ~ J _ M _ S //S T _ W _ R T


----------



## Sunny (Mar 13, 2020)

F ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 13, 2020)

Y _ _ //H _ V _ //T _ //_ _ V _ L _ P //_ //S T Y L _ //T H _ T //S _ _ T S //Y _ _ //_ N _ //P _ R S _ _ //_ T, //N _ T //J _ S T //_ _ V _ L _ P //_ //_ _ _ //_ _ //
T R _ _ _ S.  ~ J _ M _ S //S T _ W _ R T 

No - F


----------



## Sunny (Mar 13, 2020)

D


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 13, 2020)

*Deb, are you sure Sunny's F isn't in there?

K please*


----------



## debodun (Mar 14, 2020)

Y _ _ //H _ V _ //T _ //D _ V _ L _ P //_ //S T Y L _ //T H _ T //S _ _ T S //Y _ _ //_ N D //P _ R S _ _ //_ T, //N _ T //J _ S T //D _ V _ L _ P //_ //_ _ _ //_ F //
T R _ _ K S.  ~ J _ M _ S //S T _ W _ R T


----------



## Sunny (Mar 14, 2020)

"You have to develop a style that suits you and pursue it, not just develop a bag of tricks."  James Stewart


----------



## debodun (Mar 14, 2020)

Yes, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 14, 2020)

" _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  _ ' _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  '  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _ ? "

(Author revealed later)


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 14, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 14, 2020)

" _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  _ ' T  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  '  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _ ? "


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 14, 2020)

D ?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 15, 2020)

" _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  D  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  //  D  _  _ ' T  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  '  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _ ? "


----------



## debodun (Mar 15, 2020)

N


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 15, 2020)

*W please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 15, 2020)

" _  _  W  //  _  _  N  //  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  W  _  _  D  //  W  _  _  N  //  _  //  D  _  N ' T  //  _  N  _  W  //  W  _  _  _  _  //  W  _  _  //  _  '  _  //  _  _  _  _  N  _ ? "


----------



## debodun (Mar 15, 2020)

H


----------



## Sunny (Mar 15, 2020)

" H  _  W  //  _  _  N  //  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  W  _  _  D  //  W  H  _  N  //  _  //  D  _  N ' T  //  _  N  _  W  //  W  H  _  _  H  //  W  _  _  //  _  ' _ // _  _  _  _  N  _ ? "


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 15, 2020)

C please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 15, 2020)

" H  _  W  //  C  _  N  //  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  W  _  _  D  //  W  H  _  N  //  _  //  D  _  N ' T  //  _  N  _  W  //  W  H  _  _  H  //  W  _  _  //  _  ' _ // _  _  C  _  N  _ ? "


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 15, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 15, 2020)

" H  _  W  //  C  _  N  //  _  //  G  _  //  _  _  _  W  _  _  D  //  W  H  _  N  //  _  //  D  _  N ' T  //  _  N  _  W  //  W  H  _  _  H  //  W  _  _  //  _  ' _ //

 _  _  C  _  N  G ? "


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 15, 2020)

*R ?*


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 15, 2020)

*F please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 16, 2020)

" H  _  W  //  C  _  N  //  _  //  G  _  //  F  _  R  W  _  R  D  //  W  H  _  N  //  _  //  D  _  N ' T  //  _  N  _  W  //  W  H  _  _  H  //  W  _  _  //  _  ' _ //

 F  _  C  _  N  G ? "


----------



## debodun (Mar 16, 2020)

How can I go forward when I don't know which way I'm facing.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 16, 2020)

Correct.  It's by John Lennon.


----------



## debodun (Mar 16, 2020)

_ _ //_ _ _ _ _' _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _'_ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _.  ~ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Mar 16, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 16, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Mar 17, 2020)

_ T //_ _ _ S _' T //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ T _ _ T //_ _ T _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _'T //_ _ _ _ //_ T //_ _ _ _ _ _ _.  ~ _ _ S _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Mar 17, 2020)

D ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 17, 2020)

_ T //D _ _ S _' T //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ T _ _ T //_ _ T _ _ //_ _ _ //D _ _'T //_ _ _ _ //_ T //_ _ _ _ _ _ _.  ~ _ _ S _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Mar 17, 2020)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 17, 2020)

_ T //D _ _ S N' T //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ T _ N T //_ N T _ _ //_ _ _ //D _ N'T //_ _ _ _ //_ T //_ N _ _ _ _ _.  ~ _ _ S _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Mar 17, 2020)

P ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 17, 2020)

_ T //D _ _ S N' T //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ P _ _ T _ N T //_ N T _ _ //_ _ _ //D _ N'T //_ _ _ _ //_ T //_ N _ _ _ _ _.  ~ _ _ S _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Mar 17, 2020)

R


----------



## debodun (Mar 17, 2020)

_ T //D _ _ S N' T //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ P _ R T _ N T //_ N T _ _ //_ _ _ //D _ N'T //_ _ _ _ //_ T //_ N _ _ _ R _.  ~ R _ S _ //_ _ R _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ R


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 17, 2020)

*M please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 17, 2020)

L ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 18, 2020)

_ T //D _ _ S N' T //_ _ _ _ M _ //_ M P _ R T _ N T //_ N T _ L //_ _ _ //D _ N'T //_ _ _ _ //_ T //_ N _ M _ R _.  ~ R _ S _ //M _ R _ _ //M _ L L _ R


----------



## Sunny (Mar 18, 2020)

"It doesn't become important until you don't have it anymore."  Rose Marie Miller

That it?


----------



## debodun (Mar 18, 2020)

Yes, you're correct, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 18, 2020)

" _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ .  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  .  //   _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //

_  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  . "  ~  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 18, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 19, 2020)

" _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _T _  _ .  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  T  _  _  .  //   _  _  T  //  T  _  _  _  _  //

_  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  T  _  _  _  _  . "  ~  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ 

Yes: T


----------



## debodun (Mar 19, 2020)

N


----------



## Sunny (Mar 19, 2020)

" _  _  N  _  _  _  N  _  _  //  _  _  N  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _T _  _ .  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  N  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  T  _  _  .  //   _  _  T  //  T  _  _  _  _  //

_  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  T  _  _  _  _  . "  ~  _  N  _  N  _  _  _  _  _ 

Yes: T N


----------



## debodun (Mar 19, 2020)

C


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 19, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 19, 2020)

" _  G  N  _  _  _  N  C  _  //  C  _  N  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  C  _  T _  _ .  //  C  _  _  _  _  //  C  _  N  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  C  _  T  _  _  .  //   _  _  T  //  T  _  _  _  _  //

_  _  //  _  _  //  C  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  T  _  _  _  _  . "  ~  _  N  _  N  _  _  _  _  _ 

Yes: T N G C


----------



## debodun (Mar 19, 2020)

Ignorance can be educated.  Crazy can be medicated. But there is no cure for stupid.   Anonymous


----------



## Sunny (Mar 19, 2020)

That's it Deb.


----------



## debodun (Mar 20, 2020)

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _'_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _, //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _'_ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _.  ~ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Mar 20, 2020)

S ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 20, 2020)

_ _ _ _ _ S //_ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _'S //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ S, //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ S _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _'_ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ S.  ~ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Mar 20, 2020)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 20, 2020)

_ _ _ _ _ S //_ _ //T _ //_ T _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _'S //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ S, //_ T _ _ _ _ _ S _ //T _ _ _ //_ _ _'T //_ _ _ _ //T _ //_ _ _ _ S.  ~ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Mar 20, 2020)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 20, 2020)

_ _ _ _ _ S //_ _ //T _ //_ T _ _ R //_ _ _ _ _ _'S //_ _ _ _ R _ _ S, //_ T _ _ R _ _ S _ //T _ _ _ //_ _ _'T //_ _ _ _ //T _ //_ _ _ R S.  ~ _ _ _ _ //_ _ R R _


----------



## Sunny (Mar 20, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 20, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 20, 2020)

D ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 21, 2020)

_ _ _ _ _ S //_ _ //T _ //_ T H _ R //_ _ _ _ _ _'S //_ _ N _ R _ _ S, //_ T H _ R _ _ S _ //T H _ _ //_ _ N'T //_ _ _ _ //T _ //_ _ _ R S.  ~ _ _ _ _ //_ _ R R _ 

NO - D


----------



## Sunny (Mar 21, 2020)

P ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 21, 2020)

_ _ _ _ _ S //_ _ //T _ //_ T H _ R //P _ _ P _ _'S //_ _ N _ R _ _ S, //_ T H _ R _ _ S _ //T H _ _ //_ _ N'T //_ _ _ _ //T _ //_ _ _ R S.  ~ _ _ _ _ //_ _ R R _ 

No - D


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 21, 2020)

L ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 21, 2020)

_ L _ _ _ S //_ _ //T _ //_ T H _ R //P _ _ P L _'S //_ _ N _ R _ L S, //_ T H _ R _ _ S _ //T H _ _ //_ _ N'T //_ _ _ _ //T _ //_ _ _ R S.  ~ _ _ _ _ //_ _ R R _ 

No - D


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 21, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 21, 2020)

G ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 21, 2020)

_ L _ _ Y S //G _ //T _ //_ T H _ R //P _ _ P L _'S //_ _ N _ R _ L S, //_ T H _ R _ _ S _ //T H _ _ //_ _ N'T //_ _ _ _ //T _ //Y _ _ R S.  ~ Y _ G _ //_ _ R R _ 

No - D


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 21, 2020)

*W please*


----------



## debodun (Mar 21, 2020)

_ L W _ Y S //G _ //T _ //_ T H _ R //P _ _ P L _'S //_ _ N _ R _ L S, //_ T H _ R W _ S _ //T H _ Y //W _ N'T //_ _ _ _ //T _ //Y _ _ R S.  ~ Y _ G _ //_ _ R R _

No - D


----------



## Sunny (Mar 21, 2020)

"Always go to other people's funerals. Otherwise they won't come to yours."  Yogi Berra


----------



## debodun (Mar 21, 2020)

Right, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 21, 2020)

" _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  ;  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ . "

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 21, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 21, 2020)

" _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  S  S  //  _  S  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  ;  //  S  _  _  _  _  //  _  S  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ . "

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _

Yes: S


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 21, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 21, 2020)

" _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  S  S  //  _  S  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  T  _  _  _  _  ;  //  S  T  _  _  T  //  _  S  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  T  _  _  _  _ . "

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  T

Yes: S t


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 21, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 22, 2020)

" _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  N  _  S  S  //  _  S  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  N  _  T  _  _  _N _  ;  //  S  T  _  _  T  //  _  S  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  N  _  T  _  _  N  _ . "

_  _  _  _  _  N  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  T _ N

Yes: S T N

(Sorry, a couple of letters got cut off the last name before. It's corrected now.)


----------



## debodun (Mar 22, 2020)

R


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 22, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 22, 2020)

" R  _  _  _  //  _  _  R  _  N  _  S  S  //  _  S  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  R  //  _  N  _  T  H  _  N _  ;  //  S  T  R  _  T  //  _  S  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  R  //  N  _  T  H _  N  _ . "

_  _  _  _  _  N  _  _  R  //  H  _  _  _  _  T _ N

Yes: S T N R H


----------



## debodun (Mar 22, 2020)

Real firmness is good for anything; strut is good for nothing. Alexander Hamilton


----------



## Sunny (Mar 22, 2020)

Right.


----------



## debodun (Mar 23, 2020)

_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _.    ~ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Mar 23, 2020)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 23, 2020)

_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ N //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ //_ _ _ _ _ N _ //_ _ _ _.    ~ _ _ N _ //_ _ _ N _ _


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 23, 2020)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 23, 2020)

_ //_ _ N T _ _ _ _ N //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ //_ _ T _ _ N T //_ _ _ _.    ~ _ _ N _ //T _ _ N _ _


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 23, 2020)

H ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 23, 2020)

_ //_ _ N T _ _ _ _ N //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ //_ _ T _ _ N T //_ _ _ _.    ~ _ _ N _ //T _ _ N _ _ 

No - H


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 23, 2020)

P ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 23, 2020)

_ //_ _ N T _ _ _ _ N //_ _ //_ _ _ P _ _ //_ //P _ T _ _ N T //_ _ _ _.    ~ _ _ N _ //T _ _ N _ _ 

No - H


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 23, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 23, 2020)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 23, 2020)

_ //_ _ N T _ _ _ _ N //_ S //S _ _ P _ _ //_ //P _ T _ _ N T //_ _ _ _.    ~ _ _ N _ //T _ R N _ R

No - H


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 23, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## debodun (Mar 23, 2020)

_ //_ _ N T L _ _ _ N //_ S //S _ _ P L _ //_ //P _ T _ _ N T //_ _ L _.    ~ L _ N _ //T _ R N _ R

No - H


----------



## Sunny (Mar 23, 2020)

M ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 23, 2020)

_ //_ _ N T L M _ _ N //_ S //S _ M P L _ //_ //P _ T _ _ N T //_ _ L _.    ~ L _ N _ //T _ R N _ R

No - H


----------



## Sunny (Mar 23, 2020)

G ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 23, 2020)

_ //G _ N T L _ M  _ N //_ S //S _ M P L _ //_ //P _ T _ _ N T //_ _ L _.    ~ L _ N _ //T _ R N _ R

No - H


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 23, 2020)

*W please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 23, 2020)

C ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 24, 2020)

_ //G _ N T L _ M  _ N //_ S //S _ M P L _ //_ //P _ T _ _ N T //W _ L _.    ~ L _ N _ //T _ R N _ R

No - H, C


----------



## Sunny (Mar 24, 2020)

F ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 24, 2020)

_ //G _ N T L _ M  _ N //_ S //S _ M P L _ //_ //P _ T _ _ N T //W _ L F.    ~ L _ N _ //T _ R N _ R

No - H, C 

one consonant left


----------



## Sunny (Mar 24, 2020)

"A gentleman is simply a patient wolf."  Lana Turner


----------



## Sunny (Mar 24, 2020)

Frequently heard in the classroom:

" _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ . "


----------



## debodun (Mar 24, 2020)

W


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 24, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 24, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 24, 2020)

" _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  W  _  _  _ . "


----------



## debodun (Mar 25, 2020)

N


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 25, 2020)

Sunny: what happened to T & C


----------



## Sunny (Mar 25, 2020)

" T  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  T  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  W  _  _  _ . " 

No C N


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 25, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## debodun (Mar 25, 2020)

The dog ate my homework.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 25, 2020)

Correct, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Mar 26, 2020)

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _. ~  _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2020)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 26, 2020)

_ _ _ N _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ N _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ N _ //N _ _ _ _ _. ~  _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ N _


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2020)

G ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 26, 2020)

_ _ _ N G //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ N _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ N G //N _ _ _ _ _. ~  _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ N G


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 26, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2020)

D ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 27, 2020)

B _ _ N G //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ N _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //B _ _ N G //N _ _ _ D _. ~  _ _ D //_ _ _ _ _ N G


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 27, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## debodun (Mar 27, 2020)

B _ _ N G //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ N _ //_ _ //T _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //B _ _ N G //N _ _ _ D _. ~  _ _ D //_ _ _ _ _ N G


----------



## Sunny (Mar 27, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 27, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## debodun (Mar 28, 2020)

B _ _ N G //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ R _ _ _ N _ //_ _ //T H _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //B _ _ N G //N _ _ _ D _. ~  R _ D //_ _ R _ _ N G


----------



## Sunny (Mar 28, 2020)

It looks like "Being like everyone is the same as being nobody."  Rod Serling

But "everyone" has an extra dash.


----------



## debodun (Mar 28, 2020)

That's it, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 28, 2020)

Contemporary news quote:

" _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _ ' _  _  //

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _ , //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  //

_  _  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ . "


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 28, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## debodun (Mar 28, 2020)

N


----------



## Sunny (Mar 28, 2020)

" _  _  _  N  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  R  _  _  //  _  _  N  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  R  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  N  //  _  N  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  N  //  _  _ ' _  _  //

_  _  _  N  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  N  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _ , //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  //

_  _  _  _  //  _  //  _  R  _  _  _  _  _ . "

Yes: R N


----------



## debodun (Mar 28, 2020)

T


----------



## connect1 (Mar 28, 2020)

B please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 28, 2020)

" _  _  _  N  //  _  _  _  T  _  //  _  _  R  _  _  //  _  _  N  //  T  _  _  T  //  _  _  R  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  N  //  _  N  _  //  _  _  _  //  T  _  _  N  //  _  _ ' _  _  //

B  _  _  N  //  _  B  _  _  //  T _  //  T  _  _  T  //  _  N  //  _  _  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  _  _ , //  T  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  T  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  //

_  _  _  _  //  _  //  _  R  _  B  _  _  _ . "

Yes: R N T B


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 28, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 28, 2020)

W ?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 29, 2020)

" W  H  _  N  //  _  _  _  T  H  //  _  _  R  _  _  //  _  _  N  //  T  _  _  T  //  _  _  R  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  N  //  _  N  _  //  _  _  _  //  T  H  _  N  //  W  _ ' _  _  //

B  _  _  N  //  _  B  _  _  //  T _  //  T  _  _  T  //  _  N  //  _  _  _  H  T  //  W  _  _  _  _ , //  T  H  _  T  //  _  H  _  _  _  _  //  T  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  W  _  //

H  _  _  _  //  _  //  _  R  _  B  _  _  _ . "

Yes: R N T B W H


----------



## debodun (Mar 29, 2020)

L


----------



## Sunny (Mar 29, 2020)

" W  H  _  N  //  _  _  _  T  H  //  _  _  R  _  _  //  _  _  N  //  T  _  _  T  //  _  _  R  _  //  _  _  _  _  L _  //  _  N  //  _  N  _  //  _  _  _  //  T  H  _  N  //  W  _ ' _  _  //

B  _  _  N  //  _  B  L  _  //  T _  //  T  _  _  T  //  _  N  //  _  _  _  H  T  //  W  _  _  _  _ , //  T  H  _  T  //  _  H  _  _  L _  //  T  _  L  L  //  _  _  _  //  W  _  //

H  _  _  _  //  _  //  _  R  _  B  L  _  _ . "

Yes: R N T B W H L


----------



## debodun (Mar 29, 2020)

V


----------



## Sunny (Mar 29, 2020)

" W  H  _  N  //  _  _  _  T  H  //  _  _  R  _  _  //  _  _  N  //  T  _  _  T  //  _  _  R  _  //  _  _  _  _  L _  //  _  N  //  _  N  _  //  _  _  _  //  T  H  _  N  //  W  _ ' V  _  //

B  _  _  N  //  _  B  L  _  //  T _  //  T  _  _  T  //  _  N  //  _  _  _  H  T  //  W  _  _  _  _ , //  T  H  _  T  //  _  H  _  _  L _  //  T  _  L  L  //  _  _  _  //  W  _  //

H  _  V  _  //  _  //  _  R  _  B  L  _  _ . "

Yes: R N T B W H L V


----------



## debodun (Mar 29, 2020)

P


----------



## Sunny (Mar 29, 2020)

" W  H  _  N  //  _  _  _  T  H  //  _  _  R  _  _  //  _  _  N  //  T  _  _  T  //  _  _  R  _  //  P  _  _  P  L _  //  _  N  //  _  N  _  //  _  _  _  //  T  H  _  N  //  W  _ ' V  _  //

B  _  _  N  //  _  B  L  _  //  T _  //  T  _  _  T  //  _  N  //  _  _  _  H  T  //  W  _  _  _  _ , //  T  H  _  T  //  _  H  _  _  L _  //  T  _  L  L  //  _  _  _  //  W  _  //

H  _  V  _  //  _  //  P  R  _  B  L  _  _ . "

Yes: R N T B W H L V P


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 29, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 29, 2020)

*M ?*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 29, 2020)

" W  H  _  N  //  S  _  _  T  H  //  _  _  R  _  _  //  _  _  N  //  T  _  S  T  //  M  _  R  _  //  P  _  _  P  L _  //  _  N  //  _  N  _  //  _  _  _  //  T  H  _  N  //  W  _ ' V  _  //

B  _  _  N  //  _  B  L  _  //  T _  //  T  _  S  T  //  _  N  //  _  _  _  H  T  //  W  _  _  _  S , //  T  H  _  T  //  S  H  _  _  L _  //  T  _  L  L  //  _  _  _  //  W  _  //

H  _  V  _  //  _  //  P  R  _  B  L  _  M . "

Yes: R N T B W H L V P S M


----------



## debodun (Mar 30, 2020)

D


----------



## Sunny (Mar 30, 2020)

" W  H  _  N  //  S  _  _  T  H  //  _  _  R  _  _  //  _  _  N  //  T  _  S  T  //  M  _  R  _  //  P  _  _  P  L _  //  _  N  //  _  N  _  //  D  _  _  //  T  H  _  N  //  W  _ ' V  _  //

B  _  _  N  //  _  B  L  _  //  T _  //  T  _  S  T  //  _  N  //  _  _  _  H  T  //  W  _  _  _  S , //  T  H  _  T  //  S  H  _  _  L D  //  T  _  L  L  //  _  _  _  //  W  _  //

H  _  V  _  //  _  //  P  R  _  B  L  _  M . "

Yes: R N T B W H L V P S M D


----------



## debodun (Mar 30, 2020)

When South Korea can test more people in one day than we've been able to test in eight weeks, that should tell you we have a problem.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 30, 2020)

Correct, deb.


----------



## debodun (Mar 30, 2020)

_ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _, //_ _ _ //_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _.  ~ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 30, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 30, 2020)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 31, 2020)

_ //_ _ _ //_ _ T //T _ _ //_ _ R _ _ //_ _ //T _ //_ _ _ _, //_ _ T //_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //T _ _.  ~ _ _ _ _ _ R // _ _ _ T _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Mar 31, 2020)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 31, 2020)

_ //_ _ _ //_ _ T //T _ _ //_ _ R _ _ //_ _ //T _ //_ _ _ _, //_ _ T //_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //T _ _.  ~ _ _ _ _ _ R // _ _ _ T _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - N


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 31, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 31, 2020)

C ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 31, 2020)

_ //S _ _ //_ _ T //T _ _ //_ _ R _ _ //_ _ //T _ //_ _ _ _, //_ _ T //_ //S _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ S //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //T _ _.  ~ _ _ _ _ _ R // _ _ S T _ _ _ S _ _ 

No - N, C


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 31, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## debodun (Mar 31, 2020)

_ //S _ _ //_ _ T //T _ _ //_ _ R _ _ //G _ //T _ //_ _ _ _, //_ _ T //_ //S _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ S //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //T _ _.  ~ _ _ _ _ _ R // _ _ S T _ _ _ S _ _ 

No - N, C


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 31, 2020)

*H ?*


----------



## debodun (Mar 31, 2020)

_ //S _ _ //_ _ T //T H _ //_ _ R _ _ //G _ //T _ //H _ _ _, //_ _ T //_ //S H _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ S //H _ _ _ //_ _ //T _ _.  ~ _ _ _ _ _ R // _ _ S T _ _ _ S _ _ 

No - N, C


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 31, 2020)

*P please*


----------



## debodun (Mar 31, 2020)

_ //S _ _ //_ _ T //T H _ //_ _ R _ _ //G _ //T _ //H _ _ _, //_ _ T //_ //S H _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ S //H _ _ _ //_ _ //T _ _.  ~ _ _ _ _ _ R // _ _ S T _ _ _ S _ _ 

No - N, C, P


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 31, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 31, 2020)

L ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 1, 2020)

_ //S _ Y //L _ T //T H _ //_ _ R L _ //G _ //T _ //H _ L L, //_ _ T //_ //S H _ _ L _ //_ L _ _ Y S //H _ _ _ //_ _ //T _ _.  ~ _ Y _ _ _ R // _ _ S T _ _ _ S _ Y

No - N, C, P


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 1, 2020)

*W please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 1, 2020)

P ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 1, 2020)

_ //S _ Y //L _ T //T H _ //W _ R L _ //G _ //T _ //H _ L L, //_ _ T //_ //S H _ _ L _ //_ L W _ Y S //H _ _ _ //_ _ //T _ _.  ~ _ Y _ _ _ R // _ _ S T _ _ _ S _ Y

No - N, C, P


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 1, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 1, 2020)

V ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 2, 2020)

_ //S _ Y //L _ T //T H _ //W _ R L D //G _ //T _ //H _ L L, //_ _ T //_ //S H _ _ L D //_ L W _ Y S //H _ V _ //_ _ //T _ _.  ~ _ Y _ D _ R // D _ S T _ _ V S _ Y

No - N, C, P


----------



## Sunny (Apr 2, 2020)

M ?

(Missing Y in one word?)


----------



## debodun (Apr 2, 2020)

Yes - good catch Sunny.

_ //S _ Y //L _ T //T H _ //W _ R L D //G _ //T _ //H _ L L, //_ _ T //_ //S H _ _ L D //_ L W _ Y S //H _ V _ //M Y //T _ _.  ~ _ Y _ D _ R // D _ S T _ _ V S _ Y

No - N, C, P


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 2, 2020)

*I think I've got the quote but can't guess the author.*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 2, 2020)

"I say let the world go to hell, but I should always have my tea." Fyodor Dostoyvsky


----------



## debodun (Apr 3, 2020)

Sunny strikes again!


----------



## Sunny (Apr 3, 2020)

"  _ //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  . //  _  _  _  _  _  _ , //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ . "  ~ _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Apr 3, 2020)

N


----------



## Sunny (Apr 3, 2020)

"  _ //  _  _  _  _  _  N  _  . //  _  _  _  _  _  N , //  N  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ . "  ~ _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  N  _


----------



## debodun (Apr 3, 2020)

T


----------



## connect1 (Apr 3, 2020)

L please


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 3, 2020)

G ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 3, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 3, 2020)

"  _ //  _  _  _  T  _  N  _  . //  _  H  _  _  _  N , //  N  _  T  //  _  T  _  _  _  _  _ . "  ~ _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  N  _ 

No L G


----------



## debodun (Apr 3, 2020)

S


----------



## Sunny (Apr 3, 2020)

"  _ //  _  _  _  T  _  N  _  . //  S  H  _  _  _  N , //  N  _  T  //  S  T  _  _  _  _  _ . "  ~ _  _  _  _  S  //  _  _  N  _ 

No L G


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 3, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 3, 2020)

*J ?*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 4, 2020)

"  _ //  _  _  _  T  _  N  _  . //  S  H  _  _  _  N , //  N  _  T  //  S  T  _  _  _  _  D . "  ~ J  _  _  _  S  //  _  _  N  D


----------



## debodun (Apr 4, 2020)

A martini. Shaken, not stirred. James Bond


----------



## Sunny (Apr 4, 2020)

Correct!


----------



## debodun (Apr 4, 2020)

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _, //_ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ //_ //_ _ _ //_ _ _, //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _.   
~ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Apr 4, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 4, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 5, 2020)

Bump


----------



## debodun (Apr 5, 2020)

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ T _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ N, //_ N _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ //_ //_ _ N //_ _ _, //T _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ T _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ N //_ T //T _ _ N 
//_ _ _ _.   
~ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 5, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Apr 5, 2020)

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ T _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ N, //_ N _ //_ S //_ _ _ //_ S //_ //_ _ N //S _ _, //T _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ T _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ S //_ N //_ T //T _ _ N
//_ _ _ _.
~ _ _ _ _ _ _ S //_ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Apr 5, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 5, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (Apr 6, 2020)

_ _ R _ //_ _ _ _ T _ //_ _ R _ _ //_ _ _ _ N, //_ N D //_ S //_ _ R //_ S //_ //_ _ N //S _ _, //T _ _ //_ _ R _ D //_ _ T _ //_ _ R _ //_ _ _ _ S //_ N //_ T //T _ _ N
//_ _ _ R.
~ _ _ _ R _ _ S //_ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 6, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## debodun (Apr 6, 2020)

H _ R _ //_ _ _ _ T H //_ _ R _ _ //_ _ _ _ N, //_ N D //_ S //_ _ R //_ S //_ //_ _ N //S _ _, //T H _ //_ _ R _ D //H _ T H //_ _ R _ //_ _ _ _ S //_ N //_ T //
T H _ N//_ _ _ R.    ~ _ H _ R _ _ S //_ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 6, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## debodun (Apr 6, 2020)

H _ R _ //_ _ _ _ T H //_ _ R _ L //_ _ _ _ N, //_ N D //_ S //_ _ R //_ S //_ //_ _ N //S _ _, //T H _ //_ _ R L D //H _ T H //_ _ R _ //_ _ _ L S //_ N //_ T //
T H _ N//_ _ _ R.    ~ _ H _ R L _ S //L _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Apr 6, 2020)

M ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 6, 2020)

H _ R _ //_ _ M _ T H //_ _ R _ L //_ _ _ _ N, //_ N D //_ S //_ _ R //_ S //_ //_ _ N //S _ _, //T H _ //_ _ R L D //H _ T H //M _ R _ //_ _ _ L S //_ N //_ T //
T H _ N//_ _ _ R.    ~ _ H _ R L _ S //L _ M _


----------



## Sunny (Apr 6, 2020)

W ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 6, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## debodun (Apr 7, 2020)

H _ R _ //_ _ M _ T H //_ _ R _ L //_ _ _ _ N, //_ N D //_ S //_ _ R //_ S //_ //_ _ N //S _ _, //T H _ //W _ R L D //H _ T H //M _ R _ //_ _ _ L S //_ N //_ T //
T H _ N//_ _ _ R.    ~ _ H _ R L _ S //L _ M B


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 7, 2020)

C please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 7, 2020)

V ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 8, 2020)

H _ R _ //C _ M _ T H //_ _ R _ L //_ _ _ _ N, //_ N D //_ S //_ _ R //_ S //_ //C _ N //S _ _, //T H _ //W _ R L D //H _ T H //M _ R _ //_ _ _ L S //_ N //_ T //
T H _ N//_ V _ R.    ~ C H _ R L _ S //L _ M B


----------



## Sunny (Apr 8, 2020)

"Here cometh April again, and as far as I can see, the world hath more fools in it than ever."  Charles Lamb


----------



## Sunny (Apr 8, 2020)

" _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _ ' _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _ .  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ . "


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 8, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Sunny (Apr 8, 2020)

" T  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _ ' T  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  T  _  _  _ .  //  T  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  T  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //

T  _  _  _  T  _  _  _ . "


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 8, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 8, 2020)

" T  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  S  //  _  _  _ ' T  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  T  _  _  _ .  //  T  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  T  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //

T  _  _  _  T  _  _  _ . "


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 8, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 8, 2020)

" T  R  _  _  //  _  R  _  _  _  _  S  //  _  _  _ ' T  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  T  _  _  R .  //  T  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  T  _  _ R  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //

T  _  _  _  T  _  _  R . "


----------



## debodun (Apr 9, 2020)

N


----------



## Sunny (Apr 9, 2020)

" T  R  _  _  //  _  R  _  _  N  _  S  //  _  _  N ' T  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  T  _  _  R .  //  T  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  T  _  _ R  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //

T  _  _  _  T  _  _  R . "


----------



## debodun (Apr 9, 2020)

D


----------



## Sunny (Apr 9, 2020)

T  R  _  _  //  _  R  _  _  N  D  S  //  D  _  N ' T  //  _  _  D  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  T  _  _  R .  //  T  _  _  _  //  _  _  D  _  _  //  _  T  _  _ R  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //

T  _  _  _  T  _  _  R . "


----------



## debodun (Apr 9, 2020)

True friends don't judge each other. They judge other people together.


----------



## debodun (Apr 10, 2020)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _'_ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _.   ~ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 10, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Apr 10, 2020)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _S //_ _ S _ //_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _'_ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ S.   ~ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ S


----------



## Sunny (Apr 10, 2020)

H ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 10, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## debodun (Apr 11, 2020)

R _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _S //_ _ S _ //_ //_ R _ _ _ H //_ _ R //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _'_ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ H //_ R _ _ S.   ~ R _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ S


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 11, 2020)

*W please*


----------



## debodun (Apr 11, 2020)

R _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _S //_ _ S _ //_ //_ R _ _ _ H //_ _ R //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _'_ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ H //_ R _ _ S.   ~ R _ _ _ _ //W _ _ _ _ _ _ S


----------



## Sunny (Apr 11, 2020)

L


----------



## debodun (Apr 11, 2020)

R _ _ L _ _ _ //_ _S //_ _ S _ //_ //_ R _ _ _ H //_ _ R //_ _ _ _ L _ //_ H _ //_ _ _'_ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ H //_ R _ _ S.   ~ R _ _ _ _ //W _ L L _ _ _ S


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 11, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## debodun (Apr 11, 2020)

R _ _ L _ T _ // _S //_ _ S T //_ //_ R _ T _ H //_ _ R //_ _ _ _ L _ //_ H _ //_ _ _'T //_ _ _ _ //_ _ T H //_ R _ _ S.   ~ R _ _ _ _ //W _ L L _ _ _ S


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 11, 2020)

Deb: I think there are a couple letters missing
*C please*


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 11, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Sunny (Apr 11, 2020)

"Reality is just a crutch for people who can't cope with drugs."  Robin WIlliams

(Spelling of "just" corrected.)


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 12, 2020)

*Bump*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 12, 2020)

I'll start the next one.

" _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  , //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _ //

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  . "  ~  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 12, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## debodun (Apr 13, 2020)

R


----------



## Sunny (Apr 13, 2020)

I'll start the next one.

" _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  R  _  , //  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  R  _  _  _ //

_  R  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  . "  ~  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  R  _  _  _ 

Yes: R T


----------



## debodun (Apr 13, 2020)

N


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 13, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 13, 2020)

I'll start the next one.

" _  _  _  //  _  _  N  //  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  //  T  H  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  R  _  , //  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  N  N  _  T  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  R  _  N  _ //

_  R  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  N  _  . "  ~  _  _  _  _  _  //  N  _  R  _  _  _ 

Yes: R T N H


----------



## debodun (Apr 13, 2020)

C


----------



## Sunny (Apr 13, 2020)

I'll start the next one.

" _  _  _  //  C  _  _  //  C  _  T  //  _  _  _  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  R  _  , //  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  //  C  _  _  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  R  _  _  _ //

_  R  _  _  //  C  _  _  _  _  _  . "  ~  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  R  _  _  _ 

Yes: R T C


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 13, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 13, 2020)

" _  _  _  //  C  _  _  //  C  _  T  //  _  _  _  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  R  _  , //  B  _  T  //  _  _  _  //  C  _  _  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  R  _  _  _ //

_  R  _  _  //  C  _  _  _  _  _  . "  ~  _  _  B  _  _  //  _  _  R  _  _  _

Yes: R T C B


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 13, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 14, 2020)

" _  _  _  //  C  _  _  //  C  _  T  //  _  _  _  //  T  H  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  R  _  , //  B  _  T  //  _  _  _  //  C  _  _  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  R  _  _  _ //

_  R  _  _  //  C  _  _  _  _  _  . "  ~  _  _  B  _  _  //  _  _  R  _  _  _

Yes: R T C B H


----------



## debodun (Apr 14, 2020)

N


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 14, 2020)

*F please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 14, 2020)

" _  _  _  //  C  _  N  //  C  _  T  //  _  _  _  //  T  H  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  R  _  , //  B  _  T  //  _  _  _  //  C  _  N  N  _  T  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  R  _  N  _ //

_  R  _  _  //  C  _  _  _  N  _  . "  ~  _  _  B  _  _  //  N  _  R  _  _  _

Yes: R T C B H N


----------



## debodun (Apr 14, 2020)

M


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 14, 2020)

*I take it my F isn't there!*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 14, 2020)

" _  _  _  //  C  _  N  //  C  _  T  //  _  _  _  //  T  H  _  //  F  _  _  _  _  R  _  , //  B  _  T  //  _  _  _  //  C  _  N  N  _  T  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  R  _  N  _ //

F  R  _  M  //  C  _  M  _  N  _  . "  ~  _  _  B  _  _  //  N  _  R  _  _  _

Yes: R T C B H N F M

No, your two F's are now there, CG.  I didn't see them the first time.


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 14, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 14, 2020)

" _  _  _  //  C  _  N  //  C  _  T  //  _  _  _  //  T  H  _  //  F  _  _  _  _  R  _  , //  B  _  T  //  _  _  _  //  C  _  N  N  _  T  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  R  _  N  G //

F  R  _  M  //  C  _  M  _  N  G  . "  ~  _  _  B  _  _  //  N  _  R  _  _  _

Yes: R T C B H N F M G


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 14, 2020)

*P please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 14, 2020)

*S ?*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 15, 2020)

" _  _  _  //  C  _  N  //  C  _  T  //  _  _  _  //  T  H  _  //  F  _  _  _  _  R  S  , //  B  _  T  //  _  _  _  //  C  _  N  N  _  T  //  _  _  _  P  //  S  P  R  _  N  G //

F  R  _  M  //  C  _  M  _  N  G  . "  ~  P  _  B  _  _  //  N  _  R  _  _  _

Yes: R T C B H N F M G P S


----------



## debodun (Apr 15, 2020)

You can cut all the flowers but you cannot keep spring from coming. Pablo Neruda


----------



## Sunny (Apr 15, 2020)

That's it, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Apr 15, 2020)

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _-_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _.    ~_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Apr 15, 2020)

W ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 15, 2020)

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _-_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _.    ~_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - W


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 15, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## debodun (Apr 15, 2020)

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ R //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _, //_ R _ _ _ _ _-_ R _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ R _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ //
_ _ _ _ _ R _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ R _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _.    ~_ _ _ _ R _ _ _ //_ R _ _ _ R 

No - W


----------



## Sunny (Apr 15, 2020)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 15, 2020)

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ T _ _ _ //_ _ R //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ T _, //_ R _ _ _ T _-_ R _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ R _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ //
_ _ _ _ _ R _ _ _ _ _ //T _ _ _ _ //_ R _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //T _ //_ _ //T _ _ //_ _ _ _.    ~_ _ _ T R _ _ _ //_ R T _ _ R 

No - W


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 15, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 16, 2020)

H ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 16, 2020)

_ _ _ _ //_ _ G H T _ _ _ //_ _ R //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ G //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ T _, //_ R _ _ _ T _-_ R _ _ //_ H _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ R _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ //
_ _ _ _ _ R _ _ _ _ G //T H _ _ _ //_ R _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //T _ //_ _ //T _ _ //_ _ _ _.    ~_ _ _ T R _ _ _ //_ R T H _ R 

No - W


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 16, 2020)

*F please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 16, 2020)

S ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 16, 2020)

_ _ _ _ //F _ G H T _ _ _ //F _ R //_ _ _ _ _ _ S //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ G //_ _ _ _ S S _ _ _ _ _ T _, //_ R _ _ _ T _-F R _ _ //_ H _ _ _ _ S //_ _ _ R _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ //
_ _ _ _ _ R _ _ _ _ G //T H _ S _ //_ R _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //T _ //_ _ //T _ _ //S _ _ _.    ~_ _ _ T R _ _ _ //_ R T H _ R

No - W


----------



## Sunny (Apr 16, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 16, 2020)

*P please

Deb: I think the 2nd word is missing a G*


----------



## debodun (Apr 17, 2020)

_ _ _ P //F _ G H T _ N G //F _ R //_ N _ _ _ _ S //_ _ //_ _ _ _ N G //_ _ _ P _ S S _ _ N _ T _, //_ R _ _ _ T _-F R _ _ //_ H _ _ _ _ S //_ _ _ R _ //_ _ _ //_ N _ //
_ N _ _ _ R _ _ _ N G //T H _ S _ //_ R _ _ N _ //_ _ _ //T _ //_ _ //T _ _ //S _ _ _. ~_ _ _ T R _ _ _ //_ R T H _ R

No - W


----------



## Sunny (Apr 17, 2020)

K ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 17, 2020)

K _ _ P //F _ G H T _ N G //F _ R //_ N _ _ _ _ S //_ _ //_ _ K _ N G //_ _ _ P _ S S _ _ N _ T _, //_ R _ _ _ T _-F R _ _ //_ H _ _ _ _ S //_ _ _ R _ //_ _ _ //_ N _ //
_ N _ _ _ R _ _ _ N G //T H _ S _ //_ R _ _ N _ //_ _ _ //T _ //_ _ //T _ _ //S _ _ _. ~_ _ _ T R _ _ _ //_ R T H _ R

No - W


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 17, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## debodun (Apr 17, 2020)

K _ _ P //F _ G H T _ N G //F _ R //_ N _ _ _ _ S //_ _ //_ _ K _ N G //C _ _ P _ S S _ _ N _ T _, //C R _ _ _ T _-F R _ _ //C H _ _ _ _ S //_ _ _ R _ //_ _ _ //_ N _ //
_ N C _ _ R _ G _ N G //T H _ S _ //_ R _ _ N _ //_ _ _ //T _ //_ _ //T H _ //S _ _ _. ~_ _ _ T R _ C _ //_ R T H _ R

No - W


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 17, 2020)

Keep fighting for animals by making compassionate, cruelty-free choices every day and encouraging those around you to do the same.-------Beatrice Arthur


----------



## debodun (Apr 17, 2020)

That's right, CG.


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 17, 2020)

*"_ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _'_ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _ _  // _ _'_ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ " ------_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## debodun (Apr 17, 2020)

N


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 17, 2020)

*"_ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _'_ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _'_ // _ _ _ N _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ N // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ " ------_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ N _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## debodun (Apr 17, 2020)

T


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 17, 2020)

*"_ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // T _ _ T // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ T'_ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ T'_ // _ _ _ N _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ N // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ T _ " ------_ _ _ _ _ T //_ _ _ _ N _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## debodun (Apr 17, 2020)

S


----------



## Sunny (Apr 17, 2020)

H ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 17, 2020)

*"_ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // T H _ T // _ _ _ _ _ S // _ T'S // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ S // _ _ _ _ _ // _ T'S // _ _ _ N _ _ _ _ _ S // S _ _ N // _ _ S _ S // _ _ T H " ------_ _ _ _ H T //_ _ S _ N H _ _ _ _*


----------



## debodun (Apr 17, 2020)

C


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 17, 2020)

*"_ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // T H _ T // _ _ _ _ _ S // _ T'S // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ S // _ _ _ _ _ // _ T'S // _ _ _ N C _ _ _ _ S // S _ _ N // _ _ S _ S // _ _ T H " ------_ _ _ _ H T //_ _ S _ N H _ _ _ _*


----------



## debodun (Apr 17, 2020)

A people that values its privileges above its principles soon loses both.  Dwight Eisenhower


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 17, 2020)

You got it Deb!


----------



## debodun (Apr 17, 2020)

Hint: contains some words that are not modern English.

_ _ _ //'_ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _-_ _ _ _ _ _ . //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _'_ _ //_'_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //
_ _ _ _ _ _.    ~ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Apr 17, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 17, 2020)

S please


----------



## Repondering (Apr 17, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Sunny (Apr 18, 2020)

Bump


----------



## debodun (Apr 18, 2020)

Hint: contains some words that are not modern English.

_ _ _ //'T _ S //T _ _ //S _ R _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ S //_ R _ //S _ _ _ _ _ _-R _ _ T _ _ . //S _ _ _ _ _ //T _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ //T _ _ _'_ _ //_'_ R _ _ _ _ //T _ _ //
_ _ R _ _ _.    ~ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //S _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ R _


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 18, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (Apr 18, 2020)

Hint: contains some words that are not modern English.

_ _ _ //'T _ S //T _ _ //S _ R _ _ _ //_ _ D //_ _ _ D S //_ R _ //S _ _ _ _ _ _-R _ _ T _ _ . //S _ _ _ _ _ //T _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ //T _ _ _'_ _ //_'_ R _ _ _ _ //T _ _ //
_ _ R D _ _.    ~ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //S _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ R _


----------



## Sunny (Apr 18, 2020)

G ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 18, 2020)

Hint: contains some words that are not modern English.

_ _ _ //'T _ S //T _ _ //S _ R _ _ G //_ _ D //_ _ _ D S //_ R _ //S _ _ _ _ _ _-R _ _ T _ _ . //S _ _ _ _ _ //T _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ //T _ _ _'_ _ //_'G R _ _ _ _ //T _ _ //
G _ R D _ _.    ~ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //S _ _ _ _ S _ _ _ R _


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 18, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 18, 2020)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 18, 2020)

Hint: contains some words that are not modern English.

N _ _ //'T _ S //T H _ //S _ R _ N G //_ N D //_ _ _ D S //_ R _ //S H _ _ _ _ _-R _ _ T _ _ . //S _ _ _ _ R //T H _ _ //N _ _ //_ N _ //T H _ _'_ _ //_'_ _ G R _ _ //
T H _ // G _ R D _ N.    ~ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //S H _ _ _ S _ _ _ R _


----------



## Sunny (Apr 18, 2020)

"Now 'tis the spring, and weeds are shallow-rooted; Suffer them now, and they'll o'ergrow the garden." William Shakespeare


----------



## debodun (Apr 19, 2020)

Sunny's on top of it again.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 19, 2020)

Our paper runs a humor column on Sunday, called The Style Invitational. For today's paper, readers were invited to take any line by Shakespeare and add a character and a new line of dialogue.  

So, from today's paper, here's a line by Shakespeare, and a chance for you to guess the new character and line.

From All's Well That Ends Well, the King of France says: "Why then, young Bertram, take her; she's thy wife. "

And the next line, added by you, is:

"_  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  ,  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ . "  ~  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Apr 19, 2020)

T


----------



## Sunny (Apr 19, 2020)

From All's Well That Ends Well, the King of France says: "Why then, young Bertram, take her; she's thy wife. "

And the next line, added by you, is:

"T  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  T  _  _  ,  //  _  _  _  T  _  _  _ . "  ~  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Apr 19, 2020)

N


----------



## Sunny (Apr 19, 2020)

From All's Well That Ends Well, the King of France says: "Why then, young Bertram, take her; she's thy wife. "

And the next line, added by you, is:

"T  _  _  _  //  _  _  N  _  //  T  _  _  ,  //  _  _  _  T  _  _  _ . "  ~  _  _  N  N  _  //  _  _  _  N  _  _  _  N


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 19, 2020)

*W please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 19, 2020)

From All's Well That Ends Well, the King of France says: "Why then, young Bertram, take her; she's thy wife. "

And the next line, added by you, is:

"T  _  _  _  //  _  _  N  _  //  T  _  _  ,  //  _  _  _  T  _  _  _ . "  ~  _  _  N  N  _  //  _  _  _  N  _  _  _  N 

No W


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 19, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 19, 2020)

From All's Well That Ends Well, the King of France says: "Why then, young Bertram, take her; she's thy wife. "

And the next line, added by you, is:

"T  _  _  _  //  _  _  N  _  //  T  _  _  ,  //  _  R  _  T  _  _  _ . "  ~  _  _  N  N  _  //  _  _  _  N  _  _  _  N 

No W


----------



## Sunny (Apr 19, 2020)

Hint: One of these words is Shakespearean.


----------



## debodun (Apr 20, 2020)

K


----------



## Sunny (Apr 20, 2020)

From All's Well That Ends Well, the King of France says: "Why then, young Bertram, take her; she's thy wife. "

And the next line, added by you, is:

"T  _  K  _  //  _  _  N  _  //  T  _  _  ,  //  _  R  _  T  _  _  _ . "  ~  _  _  N  N  _  //  _  _  _  N  _  _  _  N 

No W


----------



## debodun (Apr 20, 2020)

Y


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 20, 2020)

D please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 20, 2020)

From All's Well That Ends Well, the King of France says: "Why then, young Bertram, take her; she's thy wife. "

And the next line, added by you, is:

"T  _  K  _  //  _  _  N  _  //  T  _  _  ,  //  _  R  _  T  _  _  _ . "  ~  _  _  N  N  Y  //  Y  _  _  N  _  _  _  N 

No: D


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 20, 2020)

*F please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 20, 2020)

From All's Well That Ends Well, the King of France says: "Why then, young Bertram, take her; she's thy wife. "

And the next line, added by you, is:

"T  _  K  _  //  _  _  N  _  //  T  _  _  ,  //  _  R  _  T  _  _  _ . "  ~  _  _  N  N  Y  //  Y  _  _  N  _  _  _  N 

No: D F


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 20, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 20, 2020)

From All's Well That Ends Well, the King of France says: "Why then, young Bertram, take her; she's thy wife. "

And the next line, added by you, is:

"T  _  K  _  //  _  _  N  _  //  T  _  _  ,  //  _  R  _  T  _  _  _ . "  ~  _  _  N  N  Y  //  Y  _  _  N  _  _  _  N 

No: D F B


----------



## debodun (Apr 21, 2020)

M


----------



## Sunny (Apr 21, 2020)

From All's Well That Ends Well, the King of France says: "Why then, young Bertram, take her; she's thy wife. "

And the next line, added by you, is:

"T  _  K  _  //  M  _  N  _  //  T  _  _  ,  //  _  R  _  T  _  _  _ . "  ~  _  _  N  N  Y  //  Y  _  _  N  _  M  _  N 

No: D F B


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 21, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 21, 2020)

From All's Well That Ends Well, the King of France says: "Why then, young Bertram, take her; she's thy wife. "

And the next line, added by you, is:

"T  _  K  _  //  M  _  N  _  //  T  _  _  ,  //  _  R  _  T  _  _  _ . "  ~  _  _  N  N  Y  //  Y  _  _  N  _  M  _  N 

No: D F B S


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 21, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 21, 2020)

From All's Well That Ends Well, the King of France says: "Why then, young Bertram, take her; she's thy wife. "

And the next line, added by you, is:

"T  _  K  _  //  M  _  N  _  //  T  _  _  ,  //  _  R  _  T  _  _  _ . "  ~  _  _  N  N  Y  //  Y  _  _  N  G  M  _  N 

No: D F B S


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 21, 2020)

*H ?*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 21, 2020)

From All's Well That Ends Well, the King of France says: "Why then, young Bertram, take her; she's thy wife. "

And the next line, added by you, is:

"T  _  K  _  //  M  _  N  _  //  T  _  _  ,  //  _  R  _  T  H  _  _ . "  ~  H  _  N  N  Y  //  Y  _  _  N  G  M  _  N 

No: D F B S


----------



## debodun (Apr 22, 2020)

Take mine too, prithee. Henny Youngman


----------



## Sunny (Apr 22, 2020)

From All's Well That Ends Well, the King of France says: "Why then, young Bertram, take her; she's thy wife. "

And the next line, added by you, is:

"T  _  _  _  //  _  _  N  _  //  T  _  _  ,  //  _  R  _  T  _  _  _ . "  ~  _  _  N  N  _  //  _  _  _  N  _  _  _  N 

No W 

(Remember, it's a Shakespearean word!)


----------



## debodun (Apr 22, 2020)

M


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 22, 2020)

Oops


----------



## Sunny (Apr 22, 2020)

You've got it, Deb. Your answer didn't show up the first time!

For those who didn't recognize it, Henny Youngman's recurring gag line was, after making some general statement about women, he'd say, 
"Take my wife. Please."


----------



## debodun (Apr 22, 2020)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _, //_ _ _ _,//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _.

~ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 22, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Apr 22, 2020)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ S //_ _ _ _ _ //_ S //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ S S //_ _ //_ _ _ _ S //_ _ _ _ _ _, //_ _ _ _,//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _.

~ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ S _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 22, 2020)

*F ?*


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 22, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 22, 2020)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 23, 2020)

_ _ T _ _ _ _ //_ _ //T _ _ S //_ _ R _ _ //_ S //_ _ R T _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ R //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ S S //_ T //_ _ _ _ S //_ F F _ R T, //_ _ _ _,//
_ _ F F _ _ _ _ T _.     ~ T _ _ _ _ _ R _ //R _ _ S _ _ _ _ T


----------



## Sunny (Apr 23, 2020)

W ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 23, 2020)

_ _ T _ _ _ _ //_ _ //T _ _ S //W _ R _ _ //_ S //W _ R T _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ R //W _ _ T _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ S S //_ T //_ _ _ _ S //_ F F _ R T, //_ _ _ _,//
_ _ F F _ _ _ _ T _.     ~ T _ _ _ _ _ R _ //R _ _ S _ _ _ _ T


----------



## Sunny (Apr 23, 2020)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 23, 2020)

N _ T _ _ N _ //_ N //T _ _ S //W _ R _ _ //_ S //W _ R T _ //_ _ _ _ N _ //_ R //W _ R T _ //_ _ _ N _ //_ N _ _ S S //_ T //_ _ _ N S //_ F F _ R T, //_ _ _ N,//
_ _ F F _ _ _ _ T _.     ~ T _ _ _ _ _ R _ //R _ _ S _ _ _ _ T


----------



## Sunny (Apr 23, 2020)

V ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 23, 2020)

N _ T _ _ N _ //_ N //T _ _ S //W _ R _ _ //_ S //W _ R T _ //_ _ V _ N _ //_ R //W _ R T _ //_ _ _ N _ //_ N _ _ S S //_ T //_ _ _ N S //_ F F _ R T, //_ _ _ N,//
_ _ F F _ _ _ _ T _. ~ T _ _ _ _ _ R _ //R _ _ S _ V _ _ T


----------



## Sunny (Apr 23, 2020)

M ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 23, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (Apr 23, 2020)

N _ T _ _ N _ //_ N //T _ _ S //W _ R _ D //_ S //W _ R T _ //_ _ V _ N _ //_ R //W _ R T _ //D _ _ N _ //_ N _ _ S S //_ T //M _ _ N S //_ F F _ R T, //
_ _ _ N,//D _ F F _ _ _ _ T _. ~ T _ _ _ D _ R _ //R _ _ S _ V _ _ T


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 23, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 23, 2020)

"Nothing in this world is worth having or worth doing unless it means effort, pain, difficulty."  Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## debodun (Apr 24, 2020)

Sunny is right.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 24, 2020)

" _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  _ //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _   //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _ . "   _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Apr 24, 2020)

R


----------



## Sunny (Apr 24, 2020)

" _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  _ //  R  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _   //  _  _  R  _  //  _  _  R  _  _ . "   _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  R  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Apr 24, 2020)

N


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 24, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 24, 2020)

" S  _  _  _  _  //  _  S  //  _  //  _  _  _  _ //  R  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _   //  _  _  R  _  //  _  _  R  _  _ . "   _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  R  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  N


----------



## Sunny (Apr 25, 2020)

Bump                                                                                     

" S  _  _  _  _  //  _  S  //  _  //  _  _  _  _ //  R  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _   //  _  _  R  _  //  _  _  R  _  _ . "   _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  R  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  N


----------



## debodun (Apr 25, 2020)

T


----------



## Sunny (Apr 25, 2020)

" S  _  _  _  _  //  _  S  //  _  //  _  _  _  _ //  R  _  _  _  _  //  T  _  //  _  _  _   //  _  _  R  _  //  _  _  R  _  _ . "   _  _  _  _  _  T  //  _  _  R  _  T  //  _  _  _  _  N 

(Don't worry about the author's name. Probably nobody here has ever heard of it.  If you get the sentence right, I'll give it to you.)


----------



## debodun (Apr 25, 2020)

H


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 25, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 25, 2020)

" S  _  _  L  _  //  _  S  //  _  //  _  _  _  _ //  R  _  _  L  _  //  T  _  //  T  H  _   //  _  _  R  _  //  _  _  R  L  _ . "   _  _  H  _  _  T  //  _  _  R  _  T  //  _  L  _  _  N

(Don't worry about the author's name. Probably nobody here has ever heard of it.  If you get the sentence right, I'll give it to you.)


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 25, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 26, 2020)

" S  _  _  L  _  //  _  S  //  _  //  G  _  _  _ //  R  _  _  L  _  //  T  _  //  T  H  _   //  _  _  R  _  //  _  _  R  L  _ . "   _  _  H  _  _  T  //  _  _  R  _  T  //

  _  L  _  _  N

(Don't worry about the author's name. Probably nobody here has ever heard of it.  If you get the sentence right, I'll give it to you.)






Quote


----------



## debodun (Apr 26, 2020)

D


----------



## Sunny (Apr 26, 2020)

" S  _  _  L  _  //  _  S  //  _  //  G  _  _  D //  R  _  _  L  _  //  T  _  //  T  H  _   //  D  _  R  _  //  _  _  R  L  D. "   _  _  H  _  _  T  //  _  _  R  _  T  //

  _  L  D  _  N


----------



## debodun (Apr 26, 2020)

W


----------



## Sunny (Apr 26, 2020)

" S  _  _  L  _  //  _  S  //  _  //  G  _  _  D //  R  _  _  L  _  //  T  _  //  T  H  _   //  D  _  R  _  //  W  _  R  L  D. "   _  _  H  _  _  T  //  _  _  R  _  T  //

  _  L  D  _  N


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 26, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## debodun (Apr 26, 2020)

B


----------



## Sunny (Apr 26, 2020)

" S  _  _  L  _  //  _  S  //  _  //  G  _  _  D //  R  _  _  L  Y  //  T  _  //  T  H  _   //  D  _  R  _  //  W  _  R  L  D. "   _  _  H  _  _  T  //  _  _  R  _  T  //

  _  L  D  _  N


----------



## debodun (Apr 26, 2020)

P


----------



## Sunny (Apr 26, 2020)

" S  _  _  L  _  //  _  S  //  _  //  G  _  _  D //  R  _  P  L  Y  //  T  _  //  T  H  _   //  D  _  R  _  //  W  _  R  L  D. "   _  _  H  _  _  T  //  _  _  R  _  T  //

  _  L  D  _  N


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 26, 2020)

*F please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 26, 2020)

"S  _  _  L  _  //  _  S  //  _  //  G  _  _  D //  R  _  P  L  Y  //  T  _  //  T  H  _   //  D  _  R  _  //  W  _  R  L  D. "   _  _  H  _  _  T  //  _  _  R  _  T  //

  _  L  D  _  N 

No F


----------



## debodun (Apr 27, 2020)

Smile is a good reply to the dark world. Mehmet Murat Ildan


----------



## Sunny (Apr 27, 2020)

Hey, you googled it, right?  No one could possibly know that name!


----------



## debodun (Apr 27, 2020)

I sometimes seek information for educational purposes.

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _.  ~_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _

(a quote with which  I personally disagree)


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 27, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## debodun (Apr 27, 2020)

T _ _ //_ _ _ _ T //T _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ T _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ T.  ~_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _

(a quote with which  I personally disagree)


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 27, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## debodun (Apr 27, 2020)

T H _ //_ _ _ _ T //T H _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ T H //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ T.  ~_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _

(a quote with which  I personally disagree)


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 27, 2020)

D please

I've missed seeing Pinky. Has anyone seen her?


----------



## debodun (Apr 27, 2020)

Pinky's posted in the Humor section

T H _ //_ _ _ _ T //T H _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ //D _ //_ _ T H //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ T.  ~_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _

(a quote with which  I personally disagree)


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 27, 2020)

*Thanks Deb, I just never go over there.Thought maybe she was sick.

Let's try a G please!*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 27, 2020)

B ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 28, 2020)

T H _ //_ _ _ _ T //T H _ _ G //_ _ _ //_ _ _ //D _ //_ _ T H //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ T.  ~_ _ _ _ _ _ //G _ _ _ _ _ _

(a quote with which  I personally disagree)

No - B


----------



## Sunny (Apr 28, 2020)

V ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 28, 2020)

T H _ //_ _ _ _ T //T H _ _ G //_ _ _ //_ _ _ //D _ //_ _ T H //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ V _ //_ T.  ~_ _ _ _ _ _ //G _ _ _ _ _ _

(a quote with which  I personally disagree)

No - B


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 28, 2020)

*N please*


----------



## debodun (Apr 28, 2020)

T H _ //_ _ _ _ T //T H _ N G //_ _ _ //_ _ N //D _ //_ _ T H //_ _ N _ _ //_ _ //_ _ V _ //_ T.  ~_ _ _ _ _ _ //G _ _ _ _ _ N

(a quote with which  I personally disagree)

No - B


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 28, 2020)

*W please*


----------



## debodun (Apr 28, 2020)

T H _ //W _ _ _ T //T H _ N G //_ _ _ //_ _ N //D _ //_ _ T H //_ _ N _ _ //_ _ //_ _ V _ //_ T.  ~_ _ _ _ _ _ //G _ _ _ _ _ N

(a quote with which  I personally disagree)

No - B


----------



## Sunny (Apr 28, 2020)

M ?

Is a W missing?


----------



## debodun (Apr 28, 2020)

T H _ //W _ _ _ T //T H _ N G //_ _ _ //_ _ N //D _ //W _ T H //M _ N _ _ //_ _ //_ _ V _ //_ T.  ~_ _ _ _ _ _ //G _ _ _ _ _ N

(a quote with which  I personally disagree)

No - B


----------



## Sunny (Apr 28, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 28, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## debodun (Apr 29, 2020)

T H _ //W _ R S T //T H _ N G //_ _ _ //_ _ N //D _ //W _ T H //M _ N _ _ //_ S //S _ V _ //_ T.  ~_ _ _ _ _ _ //G _ _ _ S _ N

(a quote with which  I personally disagree)

No - B


----------



## Sunny (Apr 29, 2020)

J ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 29, 2020)

T H _ //W _ R S T //T H _ N G //_ _ _ //_ _ N //D _ //W _ T H //M _ N _ _ //_ S //S _ V _ //_ T.  ~J _ _ _ _ _ //G _ _ _ S _ N

(a quote with which  I personally disagree)

No - B


----------



## Sunny (Apr 29, 2020)

OK, I'll take a guess on the person's name.
"The worst thing you can do with money is save it."  Jackie Gleason


----------



## debodun (Apr 29, 2020)

You got it, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 29, 2020)

[  _  _ //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ :  ]  " _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ ?  "  ~  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Apr 29, 2020)

T


----------



## Sunny (Apr 29, 2020)

[  _  _ //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ :  ]  " _  _  //  _  _  _  //  T  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  T  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _ T  //  T  _  _  //

_  T  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ ?  "  ~  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


Yes: T





Quote Reply 

Report Edit


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 29, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 29, 2020)

[  _  _ //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ :  ]  " _  _  //  _  _  _  //  T  H  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  T  H  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  H  _ T  //  T  H  _  //

_  T  H  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ ?  "  ~  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


Yes: T H


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 29, 2020)

*W please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 29, 2020)

[  _  _ //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ :  ]  " _  _  //  _  _  _  //  T  H  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  T  H  _  _  //  _  _  _  W  //  W  H  _ T  //  T  H  _  //

_  T  H  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ ?  "  ~  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  W  _  _  _


Yes: T H W


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 29, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Apr 30, 2020)

N


----------



## Sunny (Apr 30, 2020)

[  _  N //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  S  _  _  _  _  N  S :  ]  " _  _  //  _  _  _  //  T  H  _  N  _  //  _  N  _  //  _  _  //  T  H  _  _  //  _  N  _  W  //  W  H  _ T  //  T  H  _  //

_  T  H  _  _  S  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  N  _ ?  "  ~  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  W  _  _  _


Yes: T H W S N


----------



## debodun (Apr 30, 2020)

R


----------



## Sunny (Apr 30, 2020)

[  _  N //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  S  _  _  _  _  N  S :  ]  " _  _  //  _  _  _  //  T  H  _  N  _  //  _  N  _  //  _  _  //  T  H  _  _  //  _  N  _  W  //  W  H  _ T  //  T  H  _  //

_  T  H  _  R  S  //  _  R  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  N  _ ?  "  ~  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  T  //  _  R  _  W  _  _  _


Yes: T H W S N R


----------



## debodun (Apr 30, 2020)

M


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 30, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 30, 2020)

[  _  N //  _  _  _  _  // M  _  S  _  _  _  _  N  S :  ]  " D  _  //  _  _  _  //  T  H  _  N  _  //  _  N  _  //  _  _  //  T  H  _  M  //  _  N  _  W  //  W  H  _ T  //  T  H  _  //

_  T  H  _  R  S  //  _  R  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  N  _ ?  "  ~  D  _  M  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  T  //  _  R  _  W  _  _  _


Yes: T H W S N R M D


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 30, 2020)

*K please*


----------



## Sunny (May 1, 2020)

[  _  N //  _  _  _  _  // M  _  S  _  _  _  _  N  S :  ]  " D  _  //  _  _  _  //  T  H  _  N  K  //  _  N  _  //  _  _  //  T  H  _  M  //  K  N  _  W  //  W  H  _ T  //  T  H  _  //

_  T  H  _  R  S  //  _  R  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  N  _ ?  "  ~  D  _  M  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  T  //  _  R  _  W  _  _  _


Yes: T H W S N R M D K


----------



## debodun (May 1, 2020)

G


----------



## Sunny (May 1, 2020)

[  _  N //  _  _  _  _  // M  _  S  _  _  _  _  N  S :  ]  " D  _  //  _  _  _  //  T  H  _  N  K  //  _  N  _  //  _  _  //  T  H  _  M  //  K  N  _  W  //  W  H  _ T  //  T  H  _  //

_  T  H  _  R  S  //  _  R  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  N  G ?  "  ~  D  _  M  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  T  //  _  R  _  W  _  _  _


Yes: T H W S N R M D K G


----------



## debodun (May 1, 2020)

Y


----------



## Citygirl (May 1, 2020)

*F please*


----------



## Sunny (May 1, 2020)

[  _  N //  _  _  _  _  // M  _  S  _  _  _  _  N  S :  ]  " D  _  //  Y  _  _  //  T  H  _  N  K  //  _  N  Y  //  _  F  //  T  H  _  M  //  K  N  _  W  //  W  H  _ T  //  T  H  _  //

_  T  H  _  R  S  //  _  R  _  //  _  _  _  Y  _  N  G ?  "  ~  D  _  M  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  T  //  _  R  _  W  _  _  Y


Yes: T H W S N R M D K G Y F


----------



## Citygirl (May 1, 2020)

V please


----------



## Sunny (May 2, 2020)

[  _  N //  _  _  _  _  // M  _  S  _  _  _  _  N  S :  ]  " D  _  //  Y  _  _  //  T  H  _  N  K  //  _  N  Y  //  _  F  //  T  H  _  M  //  K  N  _  W  //  W  H  _ T  //  T  H  _  //

_  T  H  _  R  S  //  _  R  _  //  _  _  _  Y  _  N  G ?  "  ~  D  _  M  _  //  V  _  _  _  _  T  //  _  R  _  W  _  _  Y




Yes: T H W S N R M D K G Y F V


----------



## debodun (May 2, 2020)

P


----------



## Sunny (May 2, 2020)

[  _  N //  _  _  _  _  // M  _  S  _  _  _  _  N  S :  ]  " D  _  //  Y  _  _  //  T  H  _  N  K  //  _  N  Y  //  _  F  //  T  H  _  M  //  K  N  _  W  //  W  H  _ T  //  T  H  _  //

_  T  H  _  R  S  //  _  R  _  //  P  _  _  Y  _  N  G ?  "  ~  D  _  M  _  //  V  _  _  _  _  T  //  _  R  _  W  _  _  Y




Yes: T H W S N R M D K G Y F V P


----------



## debodun (May 2, 2020)

[On jazz musicians:] “Do you think that any of them know what the others are playing?” ~ Dame Violet Crawley


----------



## Sunny (May 3, 2020)

Finally!


----------



## debodun (May 3, 2020)

Hint: the author isn't a person, it's more of an origin

_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _, //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _.//_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ //_ _ _,//_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _.  ~ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (May 3, 2020)

T ?


----------



## debodun (May 3, 2020)

Hint: the author isn't a person, it's more of an origin

_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ T //T _ //_ _ //_ _ _ T, //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _.//_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ T //T _ //_ _ //_ _ _,//_ _ //T _ _ _ T _ _ _.  ~ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (May 3, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## debodun (May 3, 2020)

Hint: the author isn't a person, it's more of an origin

_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ T //T _ //_ _ //_ _ _ T, //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _.//_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ T //T _ //_ _ //_ _ _,//_ _ //T _ _ _ T H _ _.  ~ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (May 3, 2020)

*"If you want to go fast, go alone.  If you want to go far, go together."  African proverb*


----------



## Sunny (May 3, 2020)

" _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  ." // _  _  // _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (May 3, 2020)

N


----------



## Citygirl (May 3, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (May 3, 2020)

" _  _  T  //  _  _  _  _  _  N  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  N  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  ." // N  _  // _  _  _  _  _  N  _  _  //  _  N  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _

Yes:  T N


----------



## Citygirl (May 3, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (May 4, 2020)

" _  _  T  //  _  _  _  _  _  N  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  N  D  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  ." // N  _  // _  _  _  _  _  N  _  _  //  _  N  D  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _

Yes:  T N D


----------



## Citygirl (May 4, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (May 4, 2020)

" _  _  T  //  _  _  _  _  _  N  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  N  D  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  ." // N  _  // G  _  _  _  _  N  _  _  //  _  N  D  _  _  _  // _  _  _  _  _

Yes:  T N D G


----------



## Citygirl (May 4, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (May 4, 2020)

" _  _  T  // R  _  _  _  _  N  _  _  _  _  _  // _  N  D  //  _  _  _  R  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  ." // N  _  // G  _  _  _  R  N  _  R //  _  N  D  R  _  _  // _  _  _  _ _


Yes:  T N D G R


----------



## Citygirl (May 4, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## Sunny (May 5, 2020)

" _  _  T  // R  _  _  _  _  N  _  _  _  _  Y  // _  N  D  //  _  _  _  R  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  ." // N  Y  // G  _  _  _  R  N  _  R //  _  N  D  R  _  _  // _  _  _  _ _


Yes:  T N D G R Y


----------



## debodun (May 5, 2020)

L


----------



## Sunny (May 5, 2020)

" _  _  T  // R  _  _  _  _  N  _  _  _  L  Y  // _  N  D  //  _  _  _  R  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  ." // N  Y  // G  _  _  _  R  N  _  R //  _  N  D  R  _  _  // _  _  _  _ _


Yes:  T N D G R Y L


----------



## debodun (May 5, 2020)

C


----------



## Sunny (May 5, 2020)

" _  C  T  // R  _  _  _  _  N  _  _  _  L  Y  // _  N  D  //  _  _  _  R  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  ." // N  Y  // G  _  _  _  R  N  _  R //  _  N  D  R  _  _  // C  _  _  _ _


Yes:  T N D G R Y L  C


----------



## debodun (May 5, 2020)

M

Is there a extra space in the second word?


----------



## Citygirl (May 5, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## Sunny (May 5, 2020)

" _  C  T  // R  _  _  _  _  N  _  _  _  L  Y  // _  N  D  //  _  _  _  R  //  _  //  M  _  _  _  ." // N  Y  // G  _  _  _  R  N  _  R //  _  N  D  R  _  _  // C  _  _  M _


Yes:  T N D G R Y L  C M

No H

(No extra space in the second word.)


----------



## Citygirl (May 5, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (May 5, 2020)

" _  C  T  // R  _  S  _  _  N  S  _  _  L  Y  // _  N  D  //  _  _  _  R  //  _  //  M  _  S  _  ." // N  Y  // G  _  _  _  R  N  _  R //  _  N  D  R  _  _  // C  _  _  M _


Yes:  T N D G R Y L  C M S

No H


----------



## Citygirl (May 5, 2020)

*W please*


----------



## debodun (May 6, 2020)

Act responsibly and wear a mask.  Governor Andrew Cuomo


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2020)

Well, I'll say you've got it, Deb, even though you left out "NY" before the word Governor.


----------



## debodun (May 6, 2020)

One for upcoming Mother's Day

_ //_ _ _ _ _ _'_ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _.  ~ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (May 6, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2020)

R ?


----------



## debodun (May 7, 2020)

One for upcoming Mother's Day

_ //_ _ T _ _ R'_ //_ R _ _ //_ R _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //T _ _ _ _ R _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ R _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //T _ _ _.  ~ _ _ _ T _ R //_ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (May 7, 2020)

S ?


----------



## debodun (May 7, 2020)

One for upcoming Mother's Day

_ //_ _ T _ _ R'S //_ R _ S //_ R _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //T _ _ _ _ R _ _ S S //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ R _ _ //S _ _ _ _ //S _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //T _ _ _.  ~ _ _ _ T _ R //_ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (May 7, 2020)

M ?


----------



## debodun (May 7, 2020)

One for upcoming Mother's Day

_ //M _ T _ _ R'S //_ R M S //_ R _ //M _ _ _ //_ _ //T _ _ _ _ R _ _ S S //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ R _ _ //S _ _ _ _ //S _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //T _ _ M.  ~ _ _ _ T _ R //_ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (May 7, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## debodun (May 7, 2020)

One for upcoming Mother's Day

_ //M _ T H _ R'S //_ R M S //_ R _ //M _ _ _ //_ _ //T _ _ _ _ R _ _ S S //_ _ _ //_ H _ _ _ R _ _ //S _ _ _ _ //S _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //T H _ M.  
~ _ _ _ T _ R //H _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (May 7, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (May 7, 2020)

One for upcoming Mother's Day

_ //M _ T H _ R'S //_ R M S //_ R _ //M _ D _ //_ _ //T _ _ D _ R _ _ S S //_ _ D //_ H _ _ D R _ _ //S _ _ _ _ //S _ _ _ D _ _ //_ _ //T H _ M.  
~ _ _ _ T _ R //H _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (May 7, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (May 7, 2020)

N ?


----------



## debodun (May 7, 2020)

One for upcoming Mother's Day

_ //M _ T H _ R'S //_ R M S //_ R _ //M _ D _ //_ _ //T _ N D _ R N _ S S //_ N D //_ H _ _ D R _ N //S _ _ _ _ //S _ _ N D _ _ //_ N //T H _ M.  
~ _ _ _ T _ R //H _ G _


----------



## Citygirl (May 7, 2020)

*F please*


----------



## debodun (May 7, 2020)

One for upcoming Mother's Day

_ //M _ T H _ R'S //_ R M S //_ R _ //M _ D _ //_ F //T _ N D _ R N _ S S //_ N D //_ H _ _ D R _ N //S _ _ _ _ //S _ _ N D _ _ //_ N //T H _ M.  
~ _ _ _ T _ R //H _ G _


----------



## Citygirl (May 7, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## debodun (May 7, 2020)

One for upcoming Mother's Day

_ //M _ T H _ R'S //_ R M S //_ R _ //M _ D _ //_ F //T _ N D _ R N _ S S //_ N D //C H _ _ D R _ N //S _ _ _ _ //S _ _ N D _ _ //_ N //T H _ M.  
~ _ _ C T _ R //H _ G _


----------



## Sunny (May 7, 2020)

L ?


----------



## Citygirl (May 7, 2020)

*P please*


----------



## debodun (May 8, 2020)

One for upcoming Mother's Day

_ //M _ T H _ R'S //_ R M S //_ R _ //M _ D _ //_ F //T _ N D _ R N _ S S //_ N D //C H _ L D R _ N //S L _ _ P //S _ _ N D L _ //_ N //T H _ M.  
~ _ _ C T _ R //H _ G _


----------



## Citygirl (May 8, 2020)

*A Mother's arms are made of tenderness and children sleep soundly in them.----Victor Hugo*


----------



## debodun (May 8, 2020)

Citygirl is correct.


----------



## Citygirl (May 8, 2020)

*_ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _'_ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ ~~~~_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Sunny (May 8, 2020)

N ?


----------



## debodun (May 8, 2020)

S


----------



## Citygirl (May 8, 2020)

*_ // _ _ N _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ N _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _'_ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ N _ // N _ _ _ _ // S _ _ N ~~~~_ _ _ N // S _ _ _ N _ _ _ _*


----------



## debodun (May 8, 2020)

T


----------



## Citygirl (May 8, 2020)

*_ // _ _ N _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ N _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _'_ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ T // _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ N _ // N _ _ _ _ // S _ _ N ~~~~_ _ _ N // S T _ _ N _ _ _ _*


----------



## debodun (May 8, 2020)

I wonder how many people I've looked at all my life and never seen. John Steinbeck


----------



## Citygirl (May 8, 2020)

You got it Deb!


----------



## debodun (May 8, 2020)

_ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _?  ~ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (May 8, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (May 8, 2020)

_ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ S _ _ _ _ //_ S _ _ _ _ _ _ S //_ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _?  ~ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (May 8, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (May 8, 2020)

R ?


----------



## debodun (May 9, 2020)

_ R _ //_ _ _ //_ _ S T _ _ _ //_ S _ _ R _ _ _ S //_ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _?  ~ _ _ R _ _ //_ _ _ _ R _


----------



## Sunny (May 9, 2020)

D ?


----------



## debodun (May 9, 2020)

_ R _ //_ _ _ //_ _ S T _ _ _ //_ S _ _ R _ _ _ S //_ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _?  ~ _ _ R _ _ //_ _ _ _ R D


----------



## Sunny (May 9, 2020)

N ?


----------



## debodun (May 9, 2020)

_ R _ //_ _ _ //_ _ S T _ N _ //_ S _ _ R _ _ _ S //_ N //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ N _?  ~ _ _ R _ _ //_ _ _ _ R D


----------



## Citygirl (May 9, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## debodun (May 9, 2020)

_ R _ //_ _ _ //_ _ S T _ N _ //_ S _ _ R _ _ _ S //_ N //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ N _?  ~ _ _ R L _ //_ _ _ _ R D


----------



## Citygirl (May 9, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## debodun (May 9, 2020)

_ R _ //Y _ _ //_ _ S T _ N _ //_ S _ _ R _ _ _ S //_ N //_ Y //_ _ _ _ _ N _?  ~ _ _ R L Y //_ _ _ _ R D


----------



## Citygirl (May 9, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## debodun (May 10, 2020)

_ R _ //Y _ _ //_ _ S T _ N G //_ S _ _ R _ G _ S //_ N //_ Y //_ _ _ _ _ N G?  ~ _ _ R L Y //_ _ _ _ R D


----------



## Sunny (May 10, 2020)

P ?


----------



## debodun (May 10, 2020)

_ R _ //Y _ _ //_ _ S T _ N G //_ S P _ R _ G _ S //_ N //_ Y //_ _ _ _ _ N G?  ~ _ _ R L Y //_ _ _ _ R D


----------



## Citygirl (May 10, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## debodun (May 10, 2020)

_ R _ //Y _ _ //_ _ S T _ N G //_ S P _ R _ G _ S //_ N //_ Y //_ _ _ _ _ N G?  ~ _ _ R L Y //_ _ _ _ R D 

No - B


----------



## Sassycakes (May 10, 2020)

M ?


----------



## Citygirl (May 10, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## debodun (May 10, 2020)

_ R _ //Y _ _ //C _ S T _ N G //_ S P _ R _ G _ S //_ N //M Y //C _ _ _ _ N G?  ~ C _ R L Y //_ _ _ _ R D 

No - B


----------



## Sunny (May 10, 2020)

F ?


----------



## debodun (May 11, 2020)

_ R _ //Y _ _ //C _ S T _ N G //_ S P _ R _ G _ S //_ N //M Y //C _ _ _ _ N G?  ~ C _ R L Y //_ _ _ _ R D 

No - B, F


----------



## Sunny (May 11, 2020)

H ?


----------



## debodun (May 11, 2020)

_ R _ //Y _ _ //C _ S T _ N G //_ S P _ R _ G _ S //_ N //M Y //C _ _ _ _ N G?  ~ C _ R L Y //H _ _ _ R D 

No - B, F


----------



## Sunny (May 11, 2020)

W ?


----------



## debodun (May 11, 2020)

_ R _ //Y _ _ //C _ S T _ N G //_ S P _ R _ G _ S //_ N //M Y //C _ _ _ _ N G?  ~ C _ R L Y //H _ W _ R D 

No - B, F 

one coinsonant left


----------



## Sunny (May 11, 2020)

K ?


----------



## debodun (May 12, 2020)

_ R _ //Y _ _ //C _ S T _ N G //_ S P _ R _ G _ S //_ N //M Y //C _ _ K _ N G?  ~ C _ R L Y //H _ W _ R D 

No - B, F

all consonants guessed


----------



## Sunny (May 12, 2020)

I can see the quotation, but am having trouble coming up with the author. So I'll take a guess that it's Carly.

"Are you casting asparagus on my cookng?"  Carly Howard


----------



## debodun (May 12, 2020)

Close enough. It was Curly Howard - one of the Three Stooges. Nyuck, nyuck.


----------



## Sunny (May 12, 2020)

LOL, I should have seen that!

" _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _ . "  

~  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (May 12, 2020)

T


----------



## Citygirl (May 12, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (May 12, 2020)

" T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  S  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  S  _  _  //  T  _  _  _  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _ . "  

~  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (May 12, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## Sunny (May 13, 2020)

" T  H  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  S  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  S  _  _  //  T  H  _  _  //  T  H  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _ . "  

~  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (May 13, 2020)

N


----------



## Sunny (May 13, 2020)

" T  H  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  S  //  _  //  N  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  S  _ N  //  T  H  _  N  //  T  H  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  N . "  

~  _  N  _  _  //  _  _  _  N  _  _


----------



## debodun (May 13, 2020)

G


----------



## Sunny (May 13, 2020)

" T  H  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  G  _  //  _  _  G  //  _  S  //  _  //  N  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  S  _ N  //  T  H  _  N  //  T  H  _  //  _  _  _  _  _ G  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  N . "  

~  _  N  _  _  //  _  _  _  N  _  _


----------



## debodun (May 13, 2020)

R


----------



## Sunny (May 13, 2020)

" T  H  _  //  _  _  _  R  _  G  _  //  _  _  G  //  _  S  //  _  //  N  _  _  _  R  //  _  _  _R S  _ N  //  T  H  _  N  //  T  H  _  //  _  _  _  R  _ G  _  //  _  _  R  _  _  N . "  

~  _  N  _  _  //  R  _  _  N  _  _


----------



## debodun (May 13, 2020)

P


----------



## Sunny (May 13, 2020)

" T  H  _  //  _  _  _  R  _  G  _  //  _  _  G  //  _  S  //  _  //  N  _  _  _  R  //  P  _  R S  _ N  //  T  H  _  N  //  T  H  _  //  _  _  _  R  _ G  _  //  P  _  R  _  _  N . "  

~  _  N  _  _  //  R  _  _  N  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (May 13, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## Sunny (May 13, 2020)

" T  H  _  //  _  _  _  R  _  G  _  //  _  _  G  //  _  S  //  _  //  N  _  _  _  R  //  P  _  R S  _ N  //  T  H  _  N  //  T  H  _  //  _  _  _  R  _ G  _  //  P  _  R  _  _  N . "  

~  _  N  _  _  //  R  _  _  N  _  _ 

No B


----------



## debodun (May 14, 2020)

The average dog is a nicer person that the average person. Andy Rooney


----------



## Sunny (May 14, 2020)

That's it!


----------



## debodun (May 14, 2020)

_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _'_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _?//_ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _. //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _, //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _.   ~ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (May 14, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Citygirl (May 14, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (May 15, 2020)

Bump


----------



## debodun (May 15, 2020)

S _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ S _'_ //_ _ R _ _ _ _?//_ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ S. //S _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ R _ _, //_ _ _ _ R //_ _ _ _ _.   ~ _ _ R _ _ _ //S _ _ _ _ R _


----------



## Citygirl (May 15, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (May 15, 2020)

Bump


----------



## debodun (May 15, 2020)

S _ //T _ _ //_ _ _ //_ S _'T //_ _ R _ _ _ T?//_ _ T //_ T //_ _ T _ //_ _ _ _ _ S. //S T _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ T R _ _, //_ _ _ _ R //_ _ _ _ _.   ~ _ _ R T _ _ //S T _ _ _ R T


----------



## Citygirl (May 15, 2020)

*N please*


----------



## debodun (May 15, 2020)

S _ //T _ _ //_ _ _ //_ S N'T //_ _ R _ _ _ T?//_ _ T //_ T //_ N T _ //_ _ _ _ _ S. //S T _ _ //_ N //_ _ N T R _ _, //N _ _ _ R //_ _ N _ _.   
~ _ _ R T _ _ //S T _ _ _ R T


----------



## Sassycakes (May 15, 2020)

*P ?*


----------



## Citygirl (May 15, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## Sunny (May 15, 2020)

H ?


----------



## debodun (May 16, 2020)

S _ //T H _ //P _ _ //_ S N'T //P _ R _ _ C T?//C _ T //_ T //_ N T _ //_ _ _ _ _ S. //S T _ _ //_ N //C _ N T R _ _, //N _ _ _ R //P _ N _ C. 
~ _ _ R T H _ //S T _ _ _ R T


----------



## Citygirl (May 16, 2020)

*W please*


----------



## debodun (May 16, 2020)

S _ //T H _ //P _ _ //_ S N'T //P _ R _ _ C T?//C _ T //_ T //_ N T _ //W _ _ _ _ S. //S T _ _ //_ N //C _ N T R _ _, //N _ _ _ R //P _ N _ C.
~ _ _ R T H _ //S T _ W _ R T


----------



## Citygirl (May 16, 2020)

*F please*


----------



## debodun (May 16, 2020)

S _ //T H _ //P _ _ //_ S N'T //P _ R F _ C T?//C _ T //_ T //_ N T _ //W _ _ _ _ S. //S T _ _ //_ N //C _ N T R _ _, //N _ _ _ R //P _ N _ C.
~ _ _ R T H _ //S T _ W _ R T


----------



## Citygirl (May 16, 2020)

*V please*


----------



## Sunny (May 16, 2020)

Here's a guess:

"So the pie isn't perfect?  Cut it into wedges  Stay in control. Never panic."  Martha Stewart


----------



## debodun (May 17, 2020)

Sunny is right.


----------



## Sunny (May 17, 2020)

Coronavirus quote (British humor):

" _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _ , //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _ , //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _ /

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ , //  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ , //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  , //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //

  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ , //  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ , 

 _  _  _  _  _  _ //  _  _  _  _  _  // _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ . "


----------



## debodun (May 17, 2020)

N


----------



## Sunny (May 17, 2020)

Coronavirus quote (British humor):

" _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  N  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _ , //  _  _  _  _  //  _  N  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  N , //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _ /

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ , //  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  N  N  _  _  _  _  _  N , //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  N  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  , //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  N  _  //

  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ , //  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  N  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  N  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  N  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ ,

_  _  _  _  _  _ //  _  _  _  _  _  // _  _  N  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  N  _ . "

Yes: Y


----------



## Citygirl (May 17, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (May 17, 2020)

Coronavirus quote (British humor):

" _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  N  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  S , //  _  _  _  _  //  _  N  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  N , //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _ /

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ , //  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  N  N  _  _  _  _  _  N , //  S  _  _  _  _  _  _  N  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  , //  S  _  _  _  _  _  _  N  _  //

  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ , //  _  //  _  _  S  //  _  _  _  N  S  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  N  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  N  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ ,

_  _  _  _  _  _ //  _  _  _  S  _  // _  _  N  _  _  _  _  _  _  S  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  N  _ . "

Yes: Y S


----------



## Citygirl (May 17, 2020)

T please


----------



## Sunny (May 17, 2020)

Coronavirus quote (British humor):

" _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  N  T  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  S , //  _  _  _  _  //  _  N  T  _  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  N , //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  T /

_  _  _  T  T  _  _  _  _ , //  _  //  _  _  _  T  //  _  //  _  _  N  N  _  _  T  _  _  N , //  S  _  _  _  T  _  _  N  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  , //  S  _  _  _  T  _  _  N  _  //

  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ , //  _  //  _  _  S  //  T  _  _  N  S  _  _  _  T  _  _  //  T  _  //  _  N  _  T  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  N  _  //  _  //  T  _  _  _  _  _  T ,

_  _  _  _  _  _ //  T  _  _  S  _  // _  _  N  _  _  _  _  _  _  S  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  N  T . "

Yes: Y S T


----------



## Citygirl (May 17, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## Sunny (May 18, 2020)

Coronavirus quote (British humor):

" _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  N  T  _  //  H  _  _  //  _  _  _  S , //  _  _  _  _  //  _  N  T  _  //  T  H  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  N , //  _  _  //  H  _  _  _  T /

_  _  _  T  T  _  _  _  _ , //  _  //  _  _  _  T  //  _  //  _  _  N  N  _  _  T  _  _  N , //  S  _  _  _  T  H  _  N  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  , //  S  _  _  _  T  H  _  N  _  //

  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ , //  _  //  _  _  S  //  T  _  _  N  S  _  _  _  T  _  _  //  T  _  //  _  N  _  T  H  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  N  _  //  _  //  T  H  _  _  _  H  T ,

_  _  _  _  _  _ //  T  H  _  S  _  // _  _  N  _  _  _  _  _  _  S  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  N  T . "

Yes: Y S T H


----------



## debodun (May 18, 2020)

G


----------



## Citygirl (May 18, 2020)

*M please*


----------



## Sunny (May 18, 2020)

Coronavirus quote (British humor):

" _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  N  T  _  //  H  _  _  //  _  _  _  S , //  _  _  _  _  //  _  N  T  _  //  T  H  _  //  _  M  _  _  _  _  _  //  G  _  _  _  N , //  M  _  //  H  _  _  _  T /

_  _  _  T  T  _  _  _  _ , //  _  //  _  _  _  T  //  _  //  _  _  N  N  _  _  T  _  _  N , //  S  _  M  _  T  H  _  N  G  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  , //  S  _  _  _  T  H  _  N  G  //

  _  _  G  _  _  _  _ , //  _  //  _  _  S  //  T  _  _  N  S  _  _  _  T  _  _  //  T  _  //  _  N  _  T  H  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  N  _  //  _  //  T  H  _  _  G  H  T ,

_  _  _  M  _  _ //  T  H  _  S  _  // _  _  N  _  _  _  _  _  _  S  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  N  T . "

Yes: Y S T H G M


----------



## debodun (May 18, 2020)

R


----------



## Sunny (May 18, 2020)

Coronavirus quote (British humor):

" _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  N  T  _  //  H  _  R  //  _  _  _  S , //  _  _  _  _  //  _  N  T  _  //  T  H  _  //  _  M  _  R  _  _  _  //  G  R  _  _  N , //  M  _  //  H  _  _  R  T /

_  _  _  T  T  _  R  _  _ , //  _  //  _  _  _  T  //  _  //  _  _  N  N  _  _  T  _  _  N , //  S  _  M  _  T  H  _  N  G  //  _  _  _  _  _  R  , //  S  _  _  _  T  H  _  N  G  //

  M  _  G  _  _  _  _ , //  _  //  _  _  S  //  T  R  _  N  S  _  _  R  T  _  _  //  T  _  //  _  N  _  T  H  _  R  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  N  _  //  _  //  T  H  _  _  G  H  T ,

_  _  _  M  _  _ //  T  H  _  S  _  // _  _  N  _  _  _  _  _  R  S  //  _  R  _  //  _  R  _  _  _  _  _  N  T . "

Yes: Y S T H G M R

(There was an M missing. It's been added.)


----------



## Citygirl (May 18, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## Sunny (May 18, 2020)

" _  //  L  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  N  T  _  //  H  _  R  //  _  _  _  S , //  _  _  _  _  //  _  N  T  _  //  T  H  _  //  _  M  _  R  _  L  _  //  G  R  _  _  N , //  M  _  //  H  _  _  R  T /

_  L  _  T  T  _  R  _  _ , //  _  //  _  _  L  T  //  _  //  _  _  N  N  _  _  T  _  _  N , //  S  _  M  _  T  H  _  N  G  //  _  _  _  _  _  R  , //  S  _  _  _  T  H  _  N  G  //

  M  _  G  _  _  _  L , //  _  //  _  _  S  //  T  R  _  N  S  _  _  R  T  _  _  //  T  _  //  _  N  _  T  H  _  R  //  _  L  _  _  _  //  _  N  _  //  _  //  T  H  _  _  G  H  T ,

_  L  _  M  _  _ //  T  H  _  S  _  // _  _  N  _  _  _  L  _  R  S  //  _  R  _  //  _  R  _  L  L  _  _  N  T . "

Yes: Y S T H G M R L N


----------



## Citygirl (May 18, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## Sunny (May 19, 2020)

" _  //  L  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  N  T  _  //  H  _  R  //  _  Y  _  S , //  _  _  _  _  //  _  N  T  _  //  T  H  _  //  _  M  _  R  _  L  _  //  G  R  _  _  N , //  M  Y //  H  _  _  R  T /

_  L  _  T  T  _  R  _  _ , //  _  //  _  _  L  T  //  _  //  _  _  N  N  _  _  T  _  _  N , //  S  _  M  _  T  H  _  N  G  //  _  _  _  _  _  R  , //  S  _  _  _  T  H  _  N  G  //

  M  _  G  _  _  _  L , //  _  //  _  _  S  //  T  R  _  N  S  _  _  R  T  _  _  //  T  _  //  _  N  _  T  H  _  R  //  _  L  _  _  _  //  _  N  _  //  _  //  T  H  _  _  G  H  T ,

B  L  _  M  _  Y //  T  H  _  S  _  // B  _  N  _  _  _  L  _  R  S  //  _  R  _  //  B  R  _  L  L  _  _  N  T . "

Yes: Y S T H G M R L N B

(Some missing Y's have been added.)


----------



## debodun (May 19, 2020)

D


----------



## Sunny (May 19, 2020)

" _  //  L  _  _  _  _  D  //  _  N  T  _  //  H  _  R  //  _  Y  _  S , //  D  _  _  _  //  _  N  T  _  //  T  H  _  //  _  M  _  R  _  L  D  //  G  R  _  _  N , //  M  Y //  H  _  _  R  T /

_  L  _  T  T  _  R  _  D , //  _  //  _  _  L  T  //  _  //  _  _  N  N  _  _  T  _  _  N , //  S  _  M  _  T  H  _  N  G  //  D  _  _  _  _  R  , //  S  _  _  _  T  H  _  N  G  //

  M  _  G  _  _  _  L , //  _  //  _  _  S  //  T  R  _  N  S  _  _  R  T  _  D  //  T  _  //  _  N  _  T  H  _  R  //  _  L  _  _  _  //  _  N  D  //  _  //  T  H  _  _  G  H  T ,

B  L  _  M  _  Y //  T  H  _  S  _  // B  _  N  _  _  _  L  _  R  S  //  _  R  _  //  B  R  _  L  L  _  _  N  T . "

Yes: Y S T H G M R L N B D


----------



## debodun (May 19, 2020)

I looked into her eyes, deep into the emerald green, my heart fluttered, I felt a connection, something deeper, something magical, I was transported to another place and I thought, blimey these binoculars are brilliant.


----------



## Sunny (May 19, 2020)

Bingo, deb!


----------



## debodun (May 19, 2020)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //"_ _, //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _,"// _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _.
~ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (May 19, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (May 19, 2020)

S ?


----------



## debodun (May 20, 2020)

_ _ _ _ _ _ S //_ _ _ //_ _ T //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //S _ _ _ _ _ _ //"_ _, //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ T _ _ _ _,"// _ _ _ //S _ T T _ _ _ //_ _ //T _ _ //S _ _ _ _.
~ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (May 20, 2020)

N ?


----------



## debodun (May 20, 2020)

_ _ _ _ _ N S //_ _ _ /N_ _ T //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //S _ N _ _ N _ //"_ _, //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ T _ _ _ _,"// _ N _ //S _ T T _ N _ //_ N //T _ _ //S _ _ _ _.
~ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ N _


----------



## Sunny (May 20, 2020)

R ?


----------



## debodun (May 20, 2020)

_ _ R _ _ N S //_ R _ /N_ _ T //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //S _ N _ _ N _ //"_ _, //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ T _ _ _ _,"// _ N _ //S _ T T _ N _ //_ N //T _ _ //S _ _ _ _.
~ R _ _ _ _ R _ //_ _ _ _ _ N _


----------



## Sunny (May 20, 2020)

F ?


----------



## debodun (May 20, 2020)

_ _ R _ _ N S //_ R _ /N_ _ T //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //S _ N _ _ N _ //"_ _, //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ T _ F _ _,"// _ N _ //S _ T T _ N _ //_ N //T _ _ //S _ _ _ _.
~ R _ _ _ _ R _ //_ _ _ _ _ N _


----------



## Citygirl (May 20, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## debodun (May 20, 2020)

_ _ R _ _ N S //_ R _ /N_ _ T //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //S _ N _ _ N _ //"_ H, //H _ _ //_ _ _ _ T _ F _ _,"// _ N _ //S _ T T _ N _ //_ N //T H _ //S H _ _ _.
~ R _ _ _ _ R _ //_ _ _ _ _ N _


----------



## Sunny (May 20, 2020)

G ?


----------



## Citygirl (May 20, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## debodun (May 21, 2020)

G _ R _ _ N S //_ R _ /N_ _ T //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //S _ N G _ N G //"_ H, //H _ _ //_ _ _ _ T _ F _ L,"// _ N _ //S _ T T _ N G //_ N //T H _ //S H _ _ _.
~ R _ _ _ _ R _ //_ _ _ L _ N _


----------



## Sunny (May 21, 2020)

M ?


----------



## debodun (May 21, 2020)

G _ R _ _ N S //_ R _ /N_ _ T //M _ _ _ //_ _ //S _ N G _ N G //"_ H, //H _ _ //_ _ _ _ T _ F _ L,"// _ N _ //S _ T T _ N G //_ N //T H _ //S H _ _ _.
~ R _ _ _ _ R _ //_ _ _ L _ N _


----------



## Citygirl (May 21, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## debodun (May 21, 2020)

G _ R _ _ N S //_ R _ /N_ _ T //M _ _ _ //_ _ //S _ N G _ N G //"_ H, //H _ _ //B _ _ _ T _ F _ L,"// _ N _ //S _ T T _ N G //_ N //T H _ //S H _ _ _.
~ R _ _ _ _ R _ //_ _ _ L _ N _


----------



## Citygirl (May 21, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (May 21, 2020)

G _ R D _ N S //_ R _ /N_ _ T //M _ D _ //_ _ //S _ N G _ N G //"_ H, //H _ _ //B _ _ _ T _ F _ L,"// _ N D //S _ T T _ N G //_ N //T H _ //S H _ D _.
~ R _ D _ _ R D //_ _ _ L _ N G


----------



## Sunny (May 21, 2020)

"Gardens are not made by singing, "Oh, how beautiful," and sitting in the shade."  Rudyard Kipling


----------



## debodun (May 21, 2020)

That's right, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (May 21, 2020)

" _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _ ."  

(Author's name may not be that well known, so let's omit it for now.)


----------



## Citygirl (May 21, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (May 22, 2020)

N


----------



## Sunny (May 22, 2020)

" _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  N //  _  S  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  N  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  S  _  _  _  //  _  _ ."


----------



## debodun (May 22, 2020)

T


----------



## Sunny (May 22, 2020)

" _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  T  _  _  N //  _  S  //  _  _  T  _  _  _  _  N  _  _  //  _  _  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  S  _  _  _  //  _  _ ."


----------



## debodun (May 22, 2020)

D


----------



## Sunny (May 22, 2020)

" _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  T  _  _  N //  _  S  //  D  _  T  _  _  _  _  N  _  D  //  _  _  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  S  _  _  _  //  _  _ ."


----------



## debodun (May 22, 2020)

R


----------



## Sunny (May 22, 2020)

" _  _  _  R  _  //  _  _  _  _  T  _  _  N //  _  S  //  D  _  T  _  R  _  _  N  _  D  //  _  _  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  S  _  _  _  //  _  _ ."


----------



## debodun (May 23, 2020)

M


----------



## Sunny (May 23, 2020)

" _  _  _  R  _  //  _  _  _  _  T  _  _  N //  _  S  //  D  _  T  _  R  M  _  N  _  D  //  _  _  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  S  _  _  _  //  _  _ ."


----------



## debodun (May 23, 2020)

W


----------



## Sunny (May 23, 2020)

" _  _  _  R  _  //  _  _  _  _  T  _  _  N //  _  S  //  D  _  T  _  R  M  _  N  _  D  //  _  _  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  W  _  _  //  S  _  _  W  //  _  _ ."


----------



## debodun (May 23, 2020)

B


----------



## Sunny (May 23, 2020)

" _  _  _  R  _  //  _  _  _  _  T  _  _  N //  _  S  //  D  _  T  _  R  M  _  N  _  D  //  B  _  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  W  _  _  //  S  _  _  W  //  _  _ ."


----------



## debodun (May 23, 2020)

H


----------



## Citygirl (May 23, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## Sunny (May 23, 2020)

" _  _  _  R  Y  //  _  _  _  _  T  _  _  N //  _  S  //  D  _  T  _  R  M  _  N  _  D  //  B  Y  //  T  H  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  W  H  _  //  S  H _  W  //  _  _ ."


----------



## Sassycakes (May 23, 2020)

*G ?*


----------



## debodun (May 24, 2020)

Y


----------



## Sunny (May 24, 2020)

" _  _  _  R  Y  //  _  _  _  _  T  _  _  N //  _  S  //  D  _  T  _  R  M  _  N  _  D  //  B  Y  //  T  H  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  W  H  _  //  S  H _  W  //  _  _ ."

No G  

The Y's are in there already, Deb.


----------



## debodun (May 24, 2020)

P


----------



## Citygirl (May 24, 2020)

*V please*


----------



## Sunny (May 24, 2020)

" _  V  _  R  Y  //  _  _  _  _  T  _  _  N //  _  S  //  D  _  T  _  R  M  _  N  _  D  //  B  Y  //  T  H  _  //  P  _  _  P  _  _  //  W  H  _  //  S  H _  W  //  _  P ."

No G


----------



## debodun (May 24, 2020)

Every election is determined by the people who show up.


----------



## Sunny (May 24, 2020)

That's it, Deb!


----------



## debodun (May 24, 2020)

_'_ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _'_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _, //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _.   ~ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (May 24, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (May 24, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (May 25, 2020)

_'_ //_ _ N D //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ N _ //_ _ D _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _'_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ N //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ N, //_ _ _ _ _ 
//_ _ //_ _ _ N _ //D _ _ D.   ~ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ N _ _


----------



## Sunny (May 25, 2020)

T ?


----------



## debodun (May 25, 2020)

_'_ //_ _ N D //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ T _ _ _ _ //_ _ T _ //_ _ T T _ N _ //_ _ D _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ T'_ //_ _ T T _ _ //T _ _ N //T _ _ //_ T _ _ _ //_ _ T _ _ N, //
_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ N _ //D _ _ D.   ~ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ N _ _


----------



## Citygirl (May 25, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (May 25, 2020)

_'_ //_ _ N D //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ T _ _ _ _ //_ _ T _ //_ _ T T _ N _ //_ _ D _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ S _ //_ T'_ //_ _ T T _ _ //T _ _ N //T _ _ //_ T _ _ _ //_ _ T _ _ N, //
_ _ _ _ _ //_ S //_ _ _ N _ //D _ _ D.   ~ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ N _ _


----------



## Citygirl (May 25, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## debodun (May 25, 2020)

_'_ //_ _ N D //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ R T _ _ _ _ //_ _ T _ //_ _ T T _ N _ //_ _ D _ R //_ _ _ _ _ S _ //_ T'_ //_ _ T T _ R //T _ _ N //T _ _ //_ T _ _ R //_ _ T _ _ N, //
_ _ _ _ _ //_ S //_ _ _ N _ //D _ _ D.   ~ _ _ _ R _ _ //_ _ _ _ N _ _


----------



## Citygirl (May 25, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## debodun (May 25, 2020)

_'_ //_ _ N D //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ R T _ _ _ _ //_ _ T _ //_ _ T T _ N _ //_ _ D _ R //_ _ _ _ _ S _ //_ T'_ //_ _ T T _ R //T _ _ N //T _ _ //_ T _ _ R //_ _ T _ _ N, //
_ _ _ _ _ //_ S //_ _ _ N _ //D _ _ D.   ~ _ _ _ R _ _ //_ _ _ _ N _ Y


----------



## Citygirl (May 25, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## debodun (May 25, 2020)

_'_ //_ _ N D //_ _ //C _ _ _ _ R T _ _ _ _ //_ _ T _ //_ _ T T _ N _ //_ _ D _ R //_ _ C _ _ S _ //_ T'_ //_ _ T T _ R //T _ _ N //T _ _ //_ T _ _ R //_ _ T _ _ N, //
_ _ _ _ _ //_ S //_ _ _ N _ //D _ _ D.   ~ _ _ _ R _ _ //C _ _ _ N _ Y


----------



## Citygirl (May 25, 2020)

*M please*


----------



## Sunny (May 25, 2020)

F ?


----------



## debodun (May 25, 2020)

_'M //_ _ N D //_ F //C _ M F _ R T _ _ _ _ //_ _ T _ //_ _ T T _ N _ //_ _ D _ R //_ _ C _ _ S _ //_ T'_ //_ _ T T _ R //T _ _ N //T _ _ //_ T _ _ R //_ _ T _ _ N, //
_ _ _ C _ //_ S //_ _ _ N _ //D _ _ D.   ~ _ _ _ R _ _ //C _ _ _ N _ Y


----------



## Sunny (May 25, 2020)

"I'm kind of comfortable with getting older because it's better than the other option. Which is being dead." George Clooney


----------



## debodun (May 25, 2020)

Sunny got it.


----------



## Sunny (May 25, 2020)

" _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _ , //  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _   //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _ _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ , "

~  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (May 25, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## debodun (May 26, 2020)

S


----------



## Sunny (May 26, 2020)

" T  _  _  //  _  _  S  _  _  //  _  S  //  _  _  T  //  _  _  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  T  _  S , //  _  _  T  //  _  _  //  T  _  _   //  S  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _ _  //  _  _  T  _  _  _  _ , "

~  _  _  _  _  _  T


----------



## debodun (May 26, 2020)

B


----------



## Citygirl (May 26, 2020)

H please


----------



## Sunny (May 26, 2020)

" T  H  _  //  _  _  S  _  _  //  _  S  //  _  _  T  //  _  _  //  T  H  _  //  _  _  T  _  S , //  B  _  T  //  _  _  //  T  H  _   //  S  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _ _  //  B  _  T  _  _  _  _ , "

~  _  _  _  _  _  T

Yes:  T H S B


----------



## Citygirl (May 26, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## debodun (May 26, 2020)

N


----------



## Sunny (May 26, 2020)

" T  H  _  //  _  _  S  _  _  //  _  S  //  N  _  T  //  _  N  //  T  H  _  //  N  _  T  _  S , //  B  _  T  //  _  N  //  T  H  _   //  S  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _ N  //  B  _  T  _  _  _  N , "

~  _  _  _  _  _  T

Yes:  T H S B N

No G


----------



## Citygirl (May 26, 2020)

*W please*


----------



## Sunny (May 26, 2020)

" T  H  _  //  _  _  S  _  _  //  _  S  //  N  _  T  //  _  N  //  T  H  _  //  N  _  T  _  S , //  B  _  T  //  _  N  //  T  H  _   //  S  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _ N  //  B  _  T  W  _  _  N , "

~  _  _  _  _  _  T

Yes:  T H S B N


----------



## Citygirl (May 26, 2020)

*The music is not in the notes, but in the silence in between.~~~~~~Mozart*


----------



## Sunny (May 27, 2020)

Correct, CG!


----------



## Citygirl (May 27, 2020)

This is a bit of humor!

_ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _  // _ _ //_ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _.//_//_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ .~~~~~~~~_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (May 27, 2020)

N


----------



## Citygirl (May 27, 2020)

This is a bit of humor!

_ // _ _ _ _ N _ _ _ // _ _ N _ // _ _ //_ //N _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ N _ //N _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ N //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ N _//_ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ N _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ N _.//_//_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ .~~~~~~~~_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ N


----------



## debodun (May 27, 2020)

R


----------



## Citygirl (May 27, 2020)

This is a bit of humor!

_ // R _ _ _ N _ _ _ // _ _ N _ // _ _ //_ //N _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ R //_ N _ //N _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ N //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ N _//_ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ //_ R _ _ _ _ _ _ _ N _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ N _.//_//_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ R //R _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ .~~~~~~~~_ _ _ R _ _ //_ _ R _ _ N


----------



## Sunny (May 27, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (May 27, 2020)

This is a bit of humor!

_ // R _ _ _ N T _ _ // _ _ N T // T _ //_ //N _ _ //_ _ _ T _ R //_ N _ //N _ T _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ T _ _//_ N //_ _ _ _ T _ _ N _//_ _ _ _ _ _//T _ _ //_ R _ _ _ _ _ _ _ N _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ N _.//_//_ _ _ T //_ _ T T _ R //R _ _ _ T//_ _ _ _ .~~~~~~~~_ _ _ R _ _ //_ _ R _ _ N


----------



## debodun (May 27, 2020)

S


----------



## Citygirl (May 27, 2020)

This is a bit of humor!

_ // R _ _ _ N T _ _ // _ _ N T // T _ //_ //N _ _ //_ _ _ T _ R //_ N _ //N _ T _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ S //_ _ _ _ T _ _//_ N //S _ _ _ T _ _ N _//_ _ _ _ _ _//T _ _ //_ R _ _ _ S S _ _ N _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ N _.//_//_ _ _ T //_ _ T T _ R //R _ _ _ T//_ _ _ _ .~~~~~~~~_ _ _ R _ _ //_ _ R _ _ N


----------



## debodun (May 27, 2020)

P


----------



## Citygirl (May 27, 2020)

This is a bit of humor!

_ // R _ _ _ N T _ _ // _ _ N T // T _ //_ //N _ _ //_ _ _ T _ R //_ N _ //N _ T _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ S //_ _ _ _ T _ _//_ N //S _ _ _ T _ _ N _//_ _ _ _ _ _//T _ _ //P R _ _ _ S S _ _ N _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ N _.//_//_ _ _ T //_ _ T T _ R //R _ _ _ T//_ _ _ _ .~~~~~~~~_ _ _ R _ _ //_ _ R _ _ N


----------



## debodun (May 27, 2020)

L


----------



## Sunny (May 27, 2020)

D ?


----------



## Citygirl (May 27, 2020)

This is a bit of humor!

_ // R _ _ _ N T L _ // _ _ N T // T _ //_ //N _ _ //D _ _ T _ R //_ N D //N _ T _ _ _ D //_ _ //_ _ S //L _ _ _ T _ D//_ N //S _ _ _ T _ _ N _//_ _ L L _ D//T _ _ //P R _ _ _ S S _ _ N _ L //_ _ _ L D _ N _.//_//_ _ L T //_ _ T T _ R //R _ _ _ T//_ _ _ _ .~~~~~~~~_ _ _ R _ _ //_ _ R L _ N

Just added a missing D


----------



## debodun (May 27, 2020)

I recently went to a new doctor and noticed he was located in something called the professional building. I felt better right away. George Carlin


----------



## Citygirl (May 27, 2020)

*You got it Deb.*


----------



## debodun (May 27, 2020)

_ _ //_ _ _ _ _'_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _, //_ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _.   
~ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (May 27, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## debodun (May 27, 2020)

_ T //_ _ _ _ _'T //_ _ T T _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ T //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _, //_ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _.  
~ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (May 27, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Citygirl (May 27, 2020)

R please


----------



## debodun (May 28, 2020)

_ T //_ _ _ S _'T //_ _ T T _ R //_ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ R _ //_ R //_ _ _ T //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _, //S _ //_ _ _ _ //_ S //S _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ S //_ _ _.  
~ R _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (May 28, 2020)

N


----------



## debodun (May 28, 2020)

_ T //_ _ _ S N'T //_ _ T T _ R //_ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ R _ //_ R //_ _ _ T //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _, //S _ //_ _ N _ //_ S //S _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ S //_ _ _.  
~ R _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (May 28, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (May 28, 2020)

_ T //D _ _ S N'T //_ _ T T _ R //_ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ R _ //_ R //_ _ _ T //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _, //S _ //_ _ N _ //_ S //S _ _ _ _ _ D _ //_ _ _ _ S //_ _ _.  
~ R _ _ _ D //D _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (May 28, 2020)

*M please*


----------



## debodun (May 28, 2020)

_ T //D _ _ S N'T //M _ T T _ R //_ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ R _ //_ R //_ _ _ T //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _, //S _ //_ _ N _ //_ S //S _ M _ _ _ D _ //_ _ _ _ S //_ _ _.  
~ R _ _ _ D //D _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (May 28, 2020)

L ?


----------



## debodun (May 28, 2020)

_ T //D _ _ S N'T //M _ T T _ R //_ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ R _ //_ R //_ _ _ T //_ _ _ //L _ _ _ //L _ _ _, //S _ //L _ N _ //_ S //S _ M _ _ _ D _ //L _ _ _ S //_ _ _.  
~ R _ _ L D //D _ _ L


----------



## Sunny (May 28, 2020)

"It doesn't matter who you are or what you look like, so long as somebody loves you".  Roald Dahl


----------



## debodun (May 29, 2020)

You got it, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (May 29, 2020)

" _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _ '  _ //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _ '  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  . "  ~  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Sunny (May 29, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Citygirl (May 29, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (May 29, 2020)

" _  //  _  _  _  _  T  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _ '  T //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _ '  T  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //

T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  T  . "  ~  _  _  _  _  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (May 29, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (May 30, 2020)

" _  //  _  _  _  _  T  _  _  //  _  S  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _ '  T //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  S  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _ '  T  // 

 _  _  _  _  _  _  //   T  _  _  //  S  _  _  _  _  _  T  . "  ~  _  _  _  S  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (May 30, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Sassycakes (May 30, 2020)

*N ?*


----------



## Sunny (May 31, 2020)

" _  //  _  _  N  _  T  _  _  //  _  S  //  _  N  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  N '  T //  _  _  _  N  _  _  //  _  _  S  //  _  _  N  _  //  _  N  _  //  _  _  N '  T  //

_  _  _  N  _  _  //   T  _  _  //  S  _  _  _  _  _  T  . "  ~  _  _  N  S  T  _  N  //  _  _  _  R  _  _  _  _  _

Yes:  T N R S


----------



## Citygirl (May 31, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## Sunny (May 31, 2020)

" _  //  _  _  N  _  T  _  C  //  _  S  //  _  N  _  //  _  _  _  //  C  _  N '  T //  C  _  _  N  _  _  //  _  _  S  //  _  _  N  _  //  _  N  _  //  _  _  N '  T  //

C  _  _  N  _  _  //   T  _  _  //  S  _  _  _  _ C  T  . "  ~  _  _  N  S  T  _  N  //  C  _  _  R  C  _  _  _  _

Yes:  T N R S C


----------



## Citygirl (May 31, 2020)

*W please*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 1, 2020)

" _  //  _  _  N  _  T  _  C  //  _  S  //  _  N  _  //  W  _  _  //  C  _  N '  T //  C  _  _  N  _  _  //  _  _  S  //  _  _  N  _  //  _  N  _  //  W  _  N '  T  //

C  _  _  N  _  _  //   T  _  _  //  S  _  _  _  _ C  T  . "  ~  W  _  N  S  T  _  N  //  C  _  _  R  C  _  _  _  _

Yes:  T N R S C W


----------



## debodun (Jun 1, 2020)

A fanatic is one who can’t change his mind and won’t change the subject. Winston Churchill


----------



## Sunny (Jun 1, 2020)

Bingo, deb!


----------



## debodun (Jun 1, 2020)

_ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _.  ~ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jun 1, 2020)

I'll start with my usual N.


----------



## debodun (Jun 1, 2020)

_ N _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ N _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //N _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ N.  ~ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ N


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 1, 2020)

*R ?*


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 1, 2020)

*T please!*


----------



## debodun (Jun 1, 2020)

_ N _ //_ _ //T _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ R _ T _ //_ _ //_ _ N _ _ _ _ //T _ _ _ //_ _ //N _ T //T _ //_ _ T _ _ //T _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ N.  ~ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ N


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 1, 2020)

*F please*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 1, 2020)

H ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 2, 2020)

_ N _ //_ F //T H _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ R _ T _ //_ _ //F _ N _ _ _ _ //T _ _ _ //_ _ //N _ T //T _ //_ _ T _ H //T _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ N.  ~ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ H _ N


----------



## Sunny (Jun 2, 2020)

D ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 2, 2020)

_ N _ //_ F //T H _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ R _ T _ //_ _ //F _ N D _ _ _ //T _ _ _ //_ _ //N _ T //T _ //_ _ T _ H //T _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ N.  ~ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ H _ N


----------



## Sunny (Jun 2, 2020)

M ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 2, 2020)

_ N _ //_ F //T H _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ R _ T _ //_ F //F _ N D _ N _ //T _ M _ //_ _ //N _ T //T _ //_ _ T _ H //T _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ N.  ~ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ H _ N


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 2, 2020)

*G ?*


----------



## debodun (Jun 2, 2020)

_ N _ //_ F //T H _ //_ _ G //_ _ _ R _ T _ //_ F //F _ N D _ N G //T _ M _ //_ _ //N _ T //T _ //_ _ T _ H //T _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ N.  ~ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ H _ N


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 2, 2020)

*B ?*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 2, 2020)

"One of the big secrets of finding time is not to watch television."  Bob Keeshan


----------



## debodun (Jun 3, 2020)

_ N _ //_ F //T H _ //B _ G //_ _ _ R _ T _ //_ F //F _ N D _ N G //T _ M _ //_ _ //N _ T //T _ //_ _ T _ H //T _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ N.  ~ B _ B //_ _ _ _ H _ N


----------



## Sunny (Jun 3, 2020)

Was my answer wrong, deb?


----------



## debodun (Jun 3, 2020)

You're right, Sunny, I must have missed it.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 3, 2020)

" _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _ . "

~ _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Sunny (Jun 4, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 4, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 5, 2020)

" _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  T  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  T  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  T  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _ . "

~ _  _  _  _  _ T_  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  T  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 5, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 6, 2020)

" _  _  _  _  _  _  _  S  S  //  _  S  //  _  _  T  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  T  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  T  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _ . "

~ _  _  _  _  _ T_  //  S  _  _  _  _  _  T  _  _  _ 

Yes:  S T


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 6, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 6, 2020)

" _  _  _  _  _  _  _  S  S  //  _  S  //  _  _  T  _  _  _  G  //  _  _  _  _  //  T  _  _  _  //  G  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  T  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _ . "

~ _  _  _  _  _ T  //  S  _  _  _  _  _  T  _  _  _ 

Yes:  S T G


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 6, 2020)

*N please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 6, 2020)

*H ?*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 7, 2020)

" H _  _  _  _  N  _  S  S  //  _  S  //  N  _  T  H  _  N  G  //  _  _  _  _  //  T  H  _  N  //  G  _  _  _  //  H  _  _  _  T  H  //  _  N  _  //  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _ . "

~ _  _  _  _  _ T  //  S  _  H  _  _  _  T  _  _  _

Yes:  S T G N H

I'll be out of town and probably not near a computer for a few days.  (Family visiting time, yay!) Feel free to start a new one if you like. We can continue with this one when I get back.


----------



## debodun (Jun 7, 2020)

Happiness is nothing more than good health and a bad memory.  Albert Schweitzer


----------



## debodun (Jun 8, 2020)

An anonymous saying.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _, //_ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _.


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 8, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Jun 9, 2020)

An anonymous saying.

_ _ _ S _ _ _ //_ S //_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _, //_ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ S _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _.


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 9, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 10, 2020)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 10, 2020)

An anonymous saying.

_ _ _ S _ R _ //_ S //_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ R _ _ _ _, //_ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ //N _ _ //_ _ //_ _ R //_ _ N S _ _ N _ //_ _ _ R.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 10, 2020)

T, please.


----------



## debodun (Jun 10, 2020)

An anonymous saying.

_ _ _ S _ R _ //_ S //_ //_ _ _ _ T _ _ _ _ //_ _ R _ _ _ T, //_ _ T //_ T //_ _ _ _ //N _ T //_ _ //_ _ R //_ _ N S T _ N T //_ _ _ R.


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 10, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## debodun (Jun 10, 2020)

An anonymous saying.

_ _ _ S _ R _ //_ S //_ //_ _ _ _ T _ _ _ _ //G _ R _ _ _ T, //_ _ T //_ T //_ _ _ _ //N _ T //_ _ //_ _ R //_ _ N S T _ N T //_ _ _ R.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 10, 2020)

B


----------



## debodun (Jun 10, 2020)

An anonymous saying.

_ _ _ S _ R _ //_ S //_ //B _ _ _ T _ _ _ _ //G _ R _ _ _ T, //B _ T //_ T //_ _ _ _ //N _ T //_ _ //_ _ R //_ _ N S T _ N T //_ _ _ R.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 10, 2020)

C ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 10, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (Jun 11, 2020)

An anonymous saying.

_ _ _ S _ R _ //_ S //_ //B _ _ _ T _ _ _ _ //G _ R _ _ _ T, //B _ T //_ T //_ _ _ _ //N _ T //D _ //_ _ R //C _ N S T _ N T //_ _ _ R.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 11, 2020)

L ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 11, 2020)

An anonymous saying.

L _ _ S _ R _ //_ S //_ //B _ _ _ T _ _ _ L //G _ R _ _ _ T, //B _ T //_ T //_ _ L L //N _ T //D _ //_ _ R //C _ N S T _ N T //_ _ _ R.


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 11, 2020)

*W please*


----------



## debodun (Jun 11, 2020)

An anonymous saying.

L _ _ S _ R _ //_ S //_ //B _ _ _ T _ _ _ L //G _ R _ _ _ T, //B _ T //_ T //W _ L L //N _ T //D _ //_ _ R //C _ N S T _ N T //W _ _ R.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 11, 2020)

F ?


----------



## Sunny (Jun 11, 2020)

I think I see it.

Leisure is a beautiful garment, but it will not do for constant wear.


----------



## debodun (Jun 11, 2020)

Sunny triumphs again.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 11, 2020)

I don't know, leisure doesn't seem so awful for constant wear.   

"_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  , //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ . "  ~  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 11, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 12, 2020)

"_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  S  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  , //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  S  _  _  _  _  _  _  S . "  ~  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  S


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 12, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 12, 2020)

"_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  S  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  T  , //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  T  //  S  _  _  _  _  _  T  S . "  ~  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  S


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 13, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 14, 2020)

"_  _  _  R  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  S  //  _  _  _  _  R  _  _  T  , //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  R  _  _  T  //  S  _  _  _  _  _  T  S . "  ~  _  _  _  _  //  R  _  _  _  R  S


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 14, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 15, 2020)

"_  _  _  R  _  _  _  D  _  //  _  S  //  _  _  _  _  R  _  _  T  , //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  D  _  _  _  _  R  _  _  T  //  S  _  _  _  _  _  T  S . "  ~  _  _  _  _  //  R  _  _  _  R  S

Yes:  R D S


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 15, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 16, 2020)

"_  _  _  R  Y  _  _  D  Y  //  _  S  //  _  _  _  _  R  _  _  T  , //  _  _  _  Y  //  _  _  //  D  _  _  _  _  R  _  _  T  //  S  _  _  _  _  _  T  S . "  ~  _  _  _  _  //  R  _  _  _  R  S

Yes:  R D S Y


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 16, 2020)

*V please*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 16, 2020)

"_  V  _  R  Y  _  _  D  Y  //  _  S  //  _  _  _  _  R  _  _  T  , //  _  _  _  Y  //  _  _  //  D  _  _  _  _  R  _  _  T  //  S  _  _  _  _  _  T  S . "  ~  _  _  _  _  //  R  _  _  _  R  S

Yes:  R D S Y V


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 16, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 17, 2020)

"_  V  _  R  Y  _  _  D  Y  //  _  S  //  _  G  _  _  R  _  _  T  , //  _  _  _  Y  //  _  _  //  D  _  _  _  _  R  _  _  T  //  S  _  _  _  _  _  T  S . "  ~  _  _  _  _  //  R  _  G  _  R  S

Yes:  R D S Y V G


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 17, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 17, 2020)

"_  V  _  R  Y  _  _  D  Y  //  _  S  //  _  G  _  _  R  _  _  T  , //  _  _  L  Y  //  _  _  //  D  _  _  _  _  R  _  _  T  //  S  _  _  _  _  _  T  S . "  ~  _  _  L  L  //  R  _  G  _  R  S

Yes:  R D S Y V G L


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 17, 2020)

*N please*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 17, 2020)

"_  V  _  R  Y  _  _  D  Y  //  _  S  //  _  G  N  _  R  _  N  T  , //  _ N  L  Y  //  _  N  //  D  _  _  _  _  R  _  N  T  //  S  _  _  _  _  _  T  S . "  ~  _  _  L  L  //  R  _  G  _  R  S

Yes:  R D S Y V G L N


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 17, 2020)

*F ?*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 18, 2020)

"_  V  _  R  Y  _  _  D  Y  //  _  S  //  _  G  N  _  R  _  N  T  , //  _ N  L  Y  //  _  N  //  D  _  F  F  _  R  _  N  T  //  S  _  _  _  _  _  T  S . "  ~  _  _  L  L  //  R  _  G  _  R  S

Yes:  R D S Y V G L N F


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 18, 2020)

*J please*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 18, 2020)

"_  V  _  R  Y  _  _  D  Y  //  _  S  //  _  G  N  _  R  _  N  T  , //  _ N  L  Y  //  _  N  //  D  _  F  F  _  R  _  N  T  //  S  _  _  J  _  _  T  S . "  ~  _  _  L  L  //  R  _  G  _  R  S

Yes:  R D S Y V G L N F J


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 18, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 18, 2020)

"_  V  _  R  Y  B  _  D  Y  //  _  S  //  _  G  N  _  R  _  N  T  , //  _ N  L  Y  //  _  N  //  D  _  F  F  _  R  _  N  T  //  S  _  B  J  _  _  T  S . "  ~  _  _  L  L  //  R  _  G  _  R  S

Yes:  R D S Y V G L N F J


----------



## debodun (Jun 19, 2020)

Everybody is ignorant, only in different subjects. Will Rogers


----------



## Sunny (Jun 19, 2020)

Bingo!


----------



## debodun (Jun 19, 2020)

_ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _, //_ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _.   
~ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jun 19, 2020)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 19, 2020)

_ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ T //_ _ _ _, //_ T //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ T _ _ _ _ //T _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ T.   
~ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ T T


----------



## Sunny (Jun 19, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 19, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Jun 19, 2020)

_ S //_ _ _ _ //_ S //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ T //_ R _ _, //_ T //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ R _ _ _ T _ _ _ _ //T _ //_ _ S _ _ _ S _ //_ T.   
~ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ T T


----------



## Sunny (Jun 19, 2020)

P ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 19, 2020)

_ S //_ _ _ _ //_ S //P _ _ P _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ P T //_ R _ P, //_ T //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //P R _ _ _ T _ _ _ _ //T _ //_ _ S P _ _ S _ //_ T.   
~ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ T T


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 19, 2020)

L please


----------



## Sunny (Jun 20, 2020)

C ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 20, 2020)

_ S //L _ _ _ //_ S //P _ _ P L _ //_ _ L L //_ C C _ P T //C R _ P, //_ T //_ _ L L //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ C _ _ L L _ //P R _ _ _ T _ _ L _ //T _ //_ _ S P _ _ S _ //_ T.   
~ _ _ C _ //C _ _ _ T T


----------



## Sunny (Jun 20, 2020)

D ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 20, 2020)

_ S //L _ _ _ //_ S //P _ _ P L _ //_ _ L L //_ C C _ P T //C R _ P, //_ T //_ _ L L //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ C _ _ L L _ //P R _ _ _ T _ _ L _ //T _ //D _ S P _ _ S _ //_ T.   
~ D _ C _ //C _ _ _ T T


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 20, 2020)

W please


----------



## debodun (Jun 20, 2020)

_ S //L _ _ _ //_ S //P _ _ P L _ //W _ L L //_ C C _ P T //C R _ P, //_ T //W _ L L //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ C _ _ L L _ //P R _ _ _ T _ _ L _ //T _ //D _ S P _ _ S _ //_ T.   
~ D _ C _ //C _ _ _ T T


----------



## Sunny (Jun 20, 2020)

N


----------



## debodun (Jun 21, 2020)

_ S //L _ N _ //_ S //P _ _ P L _ //W _ L L //_ C C _ P T //C R _ P, //_ T //W _ L L //_ _ //_ _ N _ N C _ _ L L _ //P R _ _ _ T _ _ L _ //T _ //D _ S P _ _ S _ //_ T.   
~ D _ C _ //C _ _ _ T T


----------



## Sunny (Jun 21, 2020)

I see a quote here, but I think one word has a letter missing.

"As long as people will accept crap, it will be financially profitable to dispense it." Dick Cavitt?


----------



## debodun (Jun 22, 2020)

That correct, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 22, 2020)

" _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _ . " ~  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Jun 22, 2020)

C


----------



## Sunny (Jun 22, 2020)

" _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _ . " ~  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _ 

No C


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 22, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 23, 2020)

" _  _  _  _  //  _  S  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _ . " ~  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _ 

No C


----------



## debodun (Jun 23, 2020)

N


----------



## Sunny (Jun 23, 2020)

" _  _  _  _  //  _  S  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  N  _  _  _ . " ~  _  _  _  N  //  _  _  N  N  _  N

No C


----------



## debodun (Jun 23, 2020)

L


----------



## Sunny (Jun 23, 2020)

" L _ _ _ // _ S // _ L L // _ _ _ // N _ _ _ . " ~ _ _ _ N // L  _ N N _ N

No C


----------



## debodun (Jun 23, 2020)

Love is all you need. John Lennon


----------



## Sunny (Jun 23, 2020)

Yup!


----------



## debodun (Jun 24, 2020)

_ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _'_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ //_ _ _ _ _ _.  ~_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 24, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## debodun (Jun 24, 2020)

_ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ T _ _ _ _ //T _ _ T //_ _ _ _ _'T //_ _ T T _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ //_ _ _ _ _ _.  ~_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jun 24, 2020)

S ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 24, 2020)

_ _ _ //_ _ //S _ _ _ T _ _ _ _ //T _ _ T //_ _ _ S _'T //_ _ T T _ _ //_ _ _ _ S S //_ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ //_ _ _ _ S _.  ~_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 24, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## debodun (Jun 24, 2020)

_ _ _ //_ _ //S _ _ _ T _ _ _ _ //T _ _ T //_ _ _ S _'T //_ _ T T _ R //_ _ _ _ S S //_ _ _ //_ R _ //_ //_ _ _ _ S _.  ~_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ R _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jun 24, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 24, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 24, 2020)

*B ?*


----------



## debodun (Jun 25, 2020)

_ _ _ //_ S //S _ _ _ T H _ N _ //T H _ T //_ _ _ S N'T //_ _ T T _ R //_ N _ _ S S //_ _ _ //_ R _ //_ //_ H _ _ S _.  ~ B _ _ _ _ _ //B _ R _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jun 25, 2020)

Y ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 25, 2020)

_ _ _ //_ S //S _ _ _ T H _ N _ //T H _ T //_ _ _ S N'T //_ _ T T _ R //_ N _ _ S S //Y _ _ //_ R _ //_ //_ H _ _ S _.  ~ B _ _ _ _ _ //B _ R _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jun 25, 2020)

G ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 25, 2020)

_ G _ //_ S //S _ _ _ T H _ N G //T H _ T //_ _ _ S N'T //_ _ T T _ R //_ N _ _ S S //Y _ _ //_ R _ //_ //_ H _ _ S _.  ~ B _ _ _ _ _ //B _ R _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 25, 2020)

*M please*


----------



## debodun (Jun 25, 2020)

_ G _ //_ S //S _ M _ T H _ N G //T H _ T //_ _ _ S N'T //M _ T T _ R //_ N _ _ S S //Y _ _ //_ R _ //_ //_ H _ _ S _.  ~ B _ _ _ _ _ //B _ R _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jun 25, 2020)

W ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 25, 2020)

_ G _ //_ S //S _ M _ T H _ N G //T H _ T //_ _ _ S N'T //M _ T T _ R //_ N _ _ S S //Y _ _ //_ R _ //_ //_ H _ _ S _.  ~ B _ _ _ _ _ //B _ R _ _ 

No - W


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 25, 2020)

Age is something that doesn't matter unless you are a cheese. -------Billie Burke


----------



## debodun (Jun 25, 2020)

Correct, CG.


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 25, 2020)

*_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _, // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _  ~~~~ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## debodun (Jun 25, 2020)

R


----------



## Sunny (Jun 25, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 25, 2020)

*_ _ _ // _ _ R _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ N // _ _ _ _ _, // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ N // _ _ R ~~~~ N _ R _ _ N // _ _ _ _ _ R _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 25, 2020)

M ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 25, 2020)

*_ _ _ // M _ R _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ N // _ _ _ _ _, // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ N // _ _ R ~~~~ N _ R M _ N // _ _ _ _ _ R _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 26, 2020)

D ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 26, 2020)

The more you sweat in peace, the less you bleed in war.     Norman Schwarzkopf


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 26, 2020)

*You got it Deb!*


----------



## debodun (Jun 26, 2020)

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ //_ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _//_ _ _, //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _.    ~_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 26, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## debodun (Jun 26, 2020)

T _ _ //_ _ T T _ _ //_ //_ _ T //T _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _, //T _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _.    ~_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 26, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## debodun (Jun 26, 2020)

T H _ //_ _ T T _ _ //_ //_ _ T //T _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _, //T H _ //_ _ _ _ //_ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _.    ~_ H _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jun 26, 2020)

R


----------



## debodun (Jun 26, 2020)

T H _ //_ _ T T _ R //_ //_ _ T //T _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _, //T H _ //_ _ R _ //_ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _.    ~_ H _ R _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 26, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 26, 2020)

S ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 27, 2020)

T H _ //_ _ T T _ R //_ //_ _ T //T _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _, //T H _ //_ _ R _ //_ //_ _ _ D //_ _ S _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //D _ _ S.    ~_ H _ R _ _ S //D _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jun 27, 2020)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 27, 2020)

T H _ //_ _ T T _ R //_ //_ _ T //T _ //_ N _ _ //_ _ N, //T H _ //_ _ R _ //_ //_ _ N D //_ _ S _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ N _ //D _ _ S.    ~_ H _ R _ _ S //D _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jun 27, 2020)

L ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 27, 2020)

T H _ //_ _ T T _ R //_ //_ _ T //T _ //_ N _ _ //_ _ N, //T H _ //_ _ R _ //_ //_ _ N D //_ _ S _ L _ //L _ _ _ N _ //D _ _ S.    ~_ H _ R _ _ S //D _ //_ _ _ L L _


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 27, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 27, 2020)

"The better I get to know man, the more I find myself loving dogs."  Charles de Gaulle

That it?


----------



## debodun (Jun 28, 2020)

Yes it is, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 28, 2020)

" _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  . "  ~  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Jun 28, 2020)

N


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 28, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 28, 2020)

" N  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  //  _  N  T  _  _  //  T  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  N  _  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  T  _  _  //

T  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  . "  ~  _  _  _  _  //  T  _  _  _  N 

Yes - N T


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 28, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 29, 2020)

" N  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  //  _  N  T  _  _  //  T  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  N  _  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  T  _  _  //

T  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  . "  ~  _  _  _  _  //  T  _  _  _  N 

Yes - N T S


----------



## debodun (Jun 29, 2020)

R


----------



## Sunny (Jun 29, 2020)

" N  _  _  _  R  //  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  //  _  N  T  _  _  //  T  _  _  _  R  R  _  _  //  _  _  _  T  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  N  _  //  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  T  _  R  //

T  _  _  _  R  R  _  _  . "  ~  _  _  R  _  //  T  _  _  _  N 

Yes - N T S R


----------



## debodun (Jun 29, 2020)

Never put off until tomorrow what you can do the day after tomorrow.   Mark Twain


----------



## Sunny (Jun 29, 2020)

Close, but a few words are wrong.


----------



## debodun (Jun 30, 2020)

Never put off until tomorrow what may be done the day after tomorrow. Mark Twain.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 30, 2020)

That's it!


----------



## debodun (Jun 30, 2020)

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _; //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //
_ _ _ _ _.    ~ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 30, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## debodun (Jun 30, 2020)

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ R _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ R _ _ _; //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ R _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ R _ _ _ _ //
_ R _ _ _.    ~ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jun 30, 2020)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 30, 2020)

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ R _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ R _ _ _; //_ _ _ //_ _ _ T //_ _ _ R _ _ _ _ //T _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _ //T _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ R _ _ _ _ //
_ R _ _ _.    ~ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jun 30, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 30, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Jul 1, 2020)

_ _ _ //_ _ N _ S //_ R _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ R _ _ S; //_ _ _ //_ _ S T //_ _ _ R _ _ S _ //T _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ S _ //T _ //_ _ _ _ //T _ _ _ //_ _ //_ _ R _ _ N _ //_ R _ _ R.    ~ _ _ _ N //_ _ _ _ S


----------



## Sunny (Jul 1, 2020)

H ?


----------



## debodun (Jul 1, 2020)

_ _ _ //_ _ N _ S //_ R _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //H _ R S _ S; //_ _ _ //_ _ S T //_ _ _ R _ _ S _ //T H _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ S H //T _ //_ _ _ _ //T H _ _ //_ N //
_ _ R _ _ N _ //_ R _ _ R.    ~ _ _ H N //_ _ _ _ S


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 1, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## debodun (Jul 1, 2020)

_ L _ //_ _ N _ S //_ R _ //L _ _ _ //_ L _ //H _ R S _ S; //_ _ _ //_ _ S T //_ _ _ R _ _ S _ //T H _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ S H //T _ //_ _ _ _ //T H _ _ //_ N //
_ _ R _ _ N _ //_ R _ _ R.    ~ _ _ H N //_ _ _ _ S


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 1, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (Jul 1, 2020)

_ L D //_ _ N D S //_ R _ //L _ _ _ //_ L D //H _ R S _ S; //_ _ _ //_ _ S T //_ _ _ R _ _ S _ //T H _ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ S H //T _ //_ _ _ _ //T H _ _ //_ N //
_ _ R _ _ N _ //_ R D _ R.    ~ _ _ H N //_ D _ _ S


----------



## Sunny (Jul 1, 2020)

M ?


----------



## debodun (Jul 1, 2020)

_ L D //M _ N D S //_ R _ //L _ _ _ //_ L D //H _ R S _ S; //_ _ _ //M _ S T //_ _ _ R _ _ S _ //T H _ M //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ S H //T _ //_ _ _ _ //T H _ M //_ N //
_ _ R _ _ N _ //_ R D _ R.    ~ _ _ H N //_ D M _ S


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 1, 2020)

*X please*


----------



## debodun (Jul 1, 2020)

_ L D //M _ N D S //_ R _ //L _ _ _ //_ L D //H _ R S _ S; //_ _ _ //M _ S T //_ X _ R _ _ S _ //T H _ M //_ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ S H //T _ //_ _ _ _ //T H _ M //_ N //
_ _ R _ _ N _ //_ R D _ R.    ~ _ _ H N //_ D M _ S


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 1, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## debodun (Jul 1, 2020)

_ L D //M _ N D S //_ R _ //L _ _ _ //_ L D //H _ R S _ S; //Y _ _ //M _ S T //_ X _ R _ _ S _ //T H _ M //_ _ //Y _ _ //_ _ S H //T _ //_ _ _ _ //T H _ M //_ N //
_ _ R _ _ N _ //_ R D _ R.    ~ _ _ H N //_ D M _ S


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 1, 2020)

*K please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 1, 2020)

"Old minds are like old horses; you must exercise them if you wish to keep them in working order."  John Adams


----------



## debodun (Jul 2, 2020)

Sunny got it.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 2, 2020)

" _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _ . "  ~  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Jul 2, 2020)

N


----------



## Sunny (Jul 2, 2020)

" _  _  _  _  _  N  //  _  _  N  _  _  //  _  _  //  N _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  N . "  ~  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Jul 2, 2020)

T


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 2, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 2, 2020)

" _  _  _  _  _  N  //  S  _  N  S  _  //  _  S  //  N _  T  //  S  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  N . "  ~  _  _  _  T  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Jul 2, 2020)

Common sense is not so common.  Voltiare


----------



## Sunny (Jul 2, 2020)

Correct. (And true.)


----------



## debodun (Jul 3, 2020)

It always made me wonder why common sense is so often thought of as genius. That quote explains it.

_ _ //_ _ //_ _ _ _'_ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _, //_ //_ _ _ _ _'_ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _.  ~ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jul 3, 2020)

S ?


----------



## debodun (Jul 3, 2020)

_ _ //_ _ //_ _ S _'_ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ S _ _ _ _, //_ //_ _ _ _ _'_ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ S _ _.  ~ _ S _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jul 3, 2020)

C ?


----------



## debodun (Jul 3, 2020)

_ _ //_ _ //_ _ S _'_ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ S _ _ _ _, //_ //C _ _ _ _'_ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ C _ _ //C _ _ _ _ S _ _.  ~ _ S C _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jul 3, 2020)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Jul 3, 2020)

_ _ //_ _ //_ _ S _'_ //_ _ _ //_ _ R S _ _ _ _, //_ //C _ _ _ _'_ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ //_ R _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ C R _ //C _ _ _ _ S _ R.  ~ _ S C _ R //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jul 3, 2020)

L ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 3, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## debodun (Jul 4, 2020)

_ _ //_ T //_ _ S _'T //_ _ R //_ _ R S _ _ _ _, //_ //C _ _ L _'_ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ //_ R _ T T _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ C R _ //C _ _ _ _ S _ R.  ~ _ S C _ R //L _ _ _ _ T


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2020)

P ?


----------



## debodun (Jul 4, 2020)

_ _ //_ T //_ _ S _'T //_ _ R //_ _ R S _ _ _ _, //_ //C _ _ L _'_ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ //P R _ T T _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ C R _ //C _ _ P _ S _ R.  ~ _ S C _ R //L _ _ _ _ T


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2020)

V ?


----------



## debodun (Jul 4, 2020)

_ F //_ T //_ _ S _'T //F _ R //_ _ R S _ _ _ _, //_ //C _ _ L _'_ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ //P R _ T T _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ C R _ //C _ _ P _ S _ R.  ~ _ S C _ R //L _ _ _ _ T 

I can't determine where any missing T should be


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2020)

Here's a guess:  "If it wasn't for gershwin, I could've been a pretty good mediocre composer."  Oscar Levant


----------



## debodun (Jul 4, 2020)

Yes, that's it, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2020)

I wonder if we shouldn't give these "Guess" games a vacation?  There are hardly any people playing any more, and we need at least several guessers to make it any fun.  What do you think?


----------



## debodun (Jul 4, 2020)

Fine with me.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2020)

OK, let's let this one go for a while, anyway.


----------

